# Graphic Artists United™ -- Graphics Request Thread!



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to Graphics Artists United™! We are a group of photoshopers that make custom avatars signatures for fellow users on TPU. We also do some other miscellaneous works. This is the official GAU graphic request thread! Please use this thread to request for a custom avatar/signature/combo/or misc.. 

This thread follows a "hair salon" method of operation; users are free to pick a specific artist if he/she is available, or otherwise will be served by the first available artist. Please be respectful and have a clear description or idea of what you would like in your graphic piece. Also, remember that customers are served on a first come-first serve basis, and members of the team have a priority above all others. Don't forget to thank the artists that helped you!3


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

*Artists*






Current Members: 



 Name| 
Avaliable?​
 |
Rank​
 | 
Specialties​
Panchoman​
|
semi-occupied​
|
Atrist/ Founder​
|
Special Effects,People manipulation and beautification. Image extraction.​
|

Jrracinfan​
|
occupied​
| 
Artist/ Co-Founder​
 | 
Contrasting Hues and Colors, Wallpapers, and Backgrounds​
|

Jbunch07​
|
unavaliable​
| 
Artist/ Co-Founder​
|
Photo manipulation: Merging photos together​
|

PVTCaboose1337​
|
Unavaliable​
| 
Artist​
|
Curves, Matching Colors, Graffiti, and stroking. Extracting images.​
|

Ex_reven​
|
unavaliable​
| 
Artist​
|
Insert something here.​
|

imperialreign​
|
unavaliable​
| 
Artist​
|
overlays, blending and the like.​
|

SkyKast​
|
Avaliable​
| 
Artist/Web Admin​
|
Local animation expert, light photoshop.​
|

Pickles24​
|
Avaliable​
| 
Artist​
|
Photo manipulation, logos, avatars, effects.​
Craiggleberry​
|
Occupied​
| 
Artist​
|
Logos, avatars, effects, photo manipulation​
Mdsx1950​
|
Avaliable​
| 
Artist​
|
Merging, Contrasting Hues and Colors, Overlays, Blending & Effects.​
Triprift​
|
Yes​
| 
Critiquer​
 | 
Analyzes works to make sure we can really deliver good stuff!​
We're looking for more people to join our team! Want to join our team? Please fill out the information for the above slots on the table and post a link to a work or 2 of yours.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

*Jobs*


*Current jobs being worked on:* 



Que​
| 
Job for:​
 | 
Short description​
 | 
Artists employed:​
 | 
Misc. Comments​
|
ETA​
1​
 | 
Freaksavior​
 | 
Car Modifications​
 | 
Jrracinfan & Panchoman​
 | 
On Hold​
 | 
<---​
 | 

1.1​
 | 
Techtu​
 | 
Signature Update​
 | 
Waiting​
 | 
Do you still want it?​
 | 
<--​
 | 

1.2​
 | 
Cadaveca​
 | 
Avatar Update​
 | 
Waiting​
 | 
Do you still want it?​
 | 
<--​
 | 

2​
 | 
Freaksavior​
 | 
Car Mods2 [2577]​
 | 
Panchoman​
 | 
Being Processed​
 | 
1/14​
 |


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 30, 2008)

Job for:​
 | 
Short description​
 | 
Artists employed:​
 | 
Link​
Black Panther​
 | 
New signature: Laptop theme​
 | 
Jrracinfan​
 | 
Finished​
 |

ex_reven​
 | 
New Signature​
 | 
Jrracinfan​
 | 
Finished

Triprift​
 | 
New signature: Sackboy and Butterflies​
 | 
Pvtcabosse1337​
 | 
Finished​
 |

FordGT90Concept​
 | 
Some Clock icons and stuff​
 | 
Ex_reven​
 |
Finished​
 |

pp_mguire​
 | 
New Signature: see post 274​
 | 
Jrracinfan, Panchoman​
 |
Finished​
|

SkyKast​
 | 
New Signature: Skykast studios, see post 291​
 | 
Pvtcaboose1337​
 | 
Finished​
 |

icefire3526​
 | 
New avatar/logo: see post  306​
 | 
Pvtcaboose1337​
 | 
Finished​
 |

Mc-Dexter​
 | 
New signature: See post 327​
 | 
Skykast​
 | 
Finished​
 |

Mussels​
| 
New Signature​
 |
ImperialReign​
|
 Finished​
|

95viper​
 | 
New Signature​
 |
Skykast​
 | 
Finished ​
 |

_jM​
| 
New Signature​
|
Skykast & Panchoman​
| 
Finished ​
 |

Black Panther​
 | 
logo manipulation​
 | 
ImperialReign​
 | 
Finished​
|

Craigleberry​
 | 
New signature​
 | 
Skykast​
 | 
Finished​
[I.R.A] fbi​
 | 
Picture Manipulation​
| 
SkyKast​
  | 
Finished​
Binsky3333​
 | 
New Website Logo​
| 
SkyKast​
 | 
Finished​
castiel​
 | 
New Avatar + Signature​
| 
JrRacinFan & Panchoman​
 | 
Finished​
|

_jM​
| 
New Avatar​
|
Skykast​
| 
777&778​
|

7pU~m0m​
| 
Christmas Avatar & Sig​
|
JrRacinFan​
| 
Finished​
|

mlee49​
| 
New Signature​
|
Jbunch07​
| 
Finished​
|

Braveheart​
| 
New Avatar​
|
PVTCaboose1337​
|
Finished​
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1098240&postcount=1055
|

CDdude55​
| 
New Signature​
|
PVTCaboose1337​
|
Finished​
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1098240&postcount=1055
|

spearman914​
| 
New Signature​
|
JrRacinFan​
|
Finished​
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1112484&postcount=1105
|

Triprift​
| 
Christmas Signature​
|
PVTCaboose1337​
|
Finished​
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1111639&postcount=1089


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 30, 2008)

reserved.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 30, 2008)

> Customers are free to pick a specific artist if he/she is available



So this isn't free service, I assume.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 30, 2008)

btarunr said:


> So this isn't free service, I assume.



it's 100% free, want to suggest a better word?


----------



## btarunr (Sep 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> it's 100% free, want to suggest a better word?



you


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72526

There's someone in need of help.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice idea, and thanks for starting it Panchoman.

Okay... my request is for a signature pic which depicts laptop in my system specs.
Mainly what I would like mentioned in the sig is the following (in order of importance):
- Clevo D901C Notebook
- core 2 quad
- SLI
- 8800M GTX
- Kingston HyperX
- RAID 0
- 13670 3DMarks

By order of importance I mean that if that makes the sig too crowdy then remove stuff starting from the bottom.

This can be either/and/or in written text or in logos/pictures. For example if you google images D901C you get various pics of my laptop. I could provide pictures but I think it's best for the artist to choose the one most appropriate to his style.

Colour scheme is not important (no contrasts which hurt the eyes please), and neither is style unless it looks too cartoon-ey...

Choice of artist isn't important either. My previous sig had been done by JrRacingfan and I liked it a lot, but if anyone else wants to try out you're welcome. 

Apologies for the big mouthful of a post... I'll edit this later by pointing out which tpu members have the style of sig pic which I prefer.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2008)

> users are free to pick a specific artist if he/she is available



Why don't you put up some sample work from each artists so people can see their work/style?
Just a thought.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2008)

@Kreij
Thats what our reserved posts are for, this was the first chance I could get back to the thread.

@BP
First available artist? Myself to create it?


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @BP
> First available artist? Myself to create it?



You're welcome.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 1, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Why don't you put up some sample work from each artists so people can see their work/style?
> Just a thought.



yup, we're working on it man, the works will be up in a bit


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 1, 2008)

I Would love to help you out with BP's sig too Jr but I would like to get pancho's out of the way first


----------



## Triprift (Oct 1, 2008)

Jbunch that last sig ya made for me was brill love ya werk and Panch u always do first class werk as for jr the sigs ive from ya have been great. Goodluck fellas im sure youll do great.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Trip!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2008)

Aye trip, great hearin from yah! Want an avvy done?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I Would love to help you out with BP's sig too Jr but I would like to get pancho's out of the way first



jr, since you and jbunch are doing most of the work for my sig, i can help ya with bp's if you'd like


----------



## Triprift (Oct 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Aye trip, great hearin from yah! Want an avvy done?



Not atm the moment Jr quite like my avvy/sig but i could wake up in the morning and think differently.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Not atm the moment Jr quite like my avvy/sig but i could wake up in the morning and think differently.



Well you know where to come bud.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 1, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Not atm the moment Jr quite like my avvy/sig but i could wake up in the morning and think differently.



lol alright man, you know where to go if ya ever need one


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2008)

You guys must not be Pros to be offering free work. Or at least not very busy


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 1, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys must not be Pros to be offering free work. Or at least not very busy



We can charge you if you would like! 

jk,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys must not be Pros to be offering free work. Or at least not very busy



Actually, I do it in my free time, a couple hours in the morn.

EDIT: But then again, I have not used Photoshop in at least a good 6 months to be fair an honest with you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> We can charge you if you would like!
> 
> jk,



Naaa I can do my own  Been an illustrator longer than youv been alive I bet  But this is a great idea you guys got! If I had the time I would love to help out.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 1, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Naaa I can do my own  Been an illustrator longer than youv been alive I bet  But this is a great idea you guys got! If I had the time I would love to help out.



you can always join the team man! we're not the best photoshopers in the world, but we're preety decent and would like to help out some tpu'ers, you can always join the team and help out whenever you can


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would like to but I really don't have the time man. I would hate for someone to ask for me and I couldn't help em. But thank you for the offer!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

@ jr/jbunch..

any update on my sig?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2008)

@ work and didnt have a chance to do anything with it this am.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

you're starting with the background and passing it onto jbucnh right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

alright, and then once jbunch is done, i'll add some effects and finish it up.. added a folder for my project on the psd drive, so just save it to there man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2008)

You got it! I have a few different ideas than what was discussed but I can upload 2 different ones and you can choose from there.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You got it! I have a few different ideas than what was discussed but I can upload 2 different ones and you can choose from there.



i think you and jbunch came up with a great theme/scheme, so i'll let you 2 decide as long as its not like horribly bad


----------



## Triprift (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry fellas woke up this morning and no change of mind maybe tomorrow


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2008)

Awww c'mon trip. Join in! Update:

Panch, your background is done. Jbunch has the PSD.

BlackPanther, thinking of some ideas currently for a color scheme. Expect sig to be done over the weekend.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2008)

hmm the first one looks a little bland and idk about the second one.. i was expecting some more realistic storm backgrounds instead of a rendered design... but lets see how this turns out


----------



## Triprift (Oct 3, 2008)

Good old panch aint satisfied


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL ...

Oh and the first one was just a backup of work. There was no intention of using it in its form, in basics, in case I wanted to revert back and try different colors.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd like you to draw me a screenshot of that game you were making. Still haven't seen anything, you promised


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I'd like you to draw me a screenshot of that game you were making. Still haven't seen anything, you promised



I myself personally don't have access to that information/pics/anything related to it anymore. Let me get back with you on that Dan.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 4, 2008)

There was a game?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> There was a game?



Yes, there was to be one. Pancho has more information. But back on topic, anything you would like done, Sim?

*Update:*

I will have a working beginning copy of your sig between tonight and tomorrow morning, Black Panther.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 4, 2008)

Nah, not really looking for anything ATM, but when I feel like it, I know where to go!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2008)

@Jbunch

Black Panther's PSD has been uploaded to our server.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Jbunch
> 
> Black Panther's PSD has been uploaded to our server.



Ok thanks. ill take a look at it tonight or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 5, 2008)

i updated the job list..  i think me and jbunch will work on a halloween sig for myself first and then we'll do the weather one afterwards, so jr, go ahead and give black panther your all, we've got this one man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2008)

Alright! Black Panther, expect the finished product around Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 5, 2008)

I've made up my mind.. 

Since JrRacinFan is taken, I would request either of the 2 other available members (panchoman, or Jbunch)

I would like a avatar that reflects an acer laptop, kinda with the corner of the lid, that's slightly transparent, with an AMD Turion logo over it, that's also kinda transparent.

And for my sig, something that reflects AMD, Windows, Acer, The Sims 2, and one more thing of whatever your heart so desires, but fits in the theme..


----------



## panchoman (Oct 5, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> I've made up my mind..
> 
> Since JrRacinFan is taken, I would request either of the 2 other available members (panchoman, or Jbunch)
> 
> ...



hmm interesting stuff right there.. heya jbunch are you free? im caught up in another graphics project, so i might need you jbunch to help me out with the sig, as it is something thats more in your field of expertise  

@simfreak, i've added you to my friends, and added your job request.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2008)

so simfreak, heres the scoop: i'll work on your avatar, and jbunch will be processing your signature.. i hope thats okay with you


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey man, that's fine 

How's it look


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2008)

looks great man!

hmmm the edge came out a little sharp once you put it on tpu.. try the 2nd one and see if it fixes the edge..


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks even better man!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2008)

thats much better!

sim freak's avvy is done


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 6, 2008)

w00tcicles! (is that even a word lol)

You guys are kickass!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2008)

haha thank you man! 

*takes a bow* 

dont forgot, you've still got to be wow'ed by jbunch's fabulous work


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2008)

guys, i'll have a video photoshop tutorial out in a few days, done making examples and filming, now its just editing and assembly


----------



## Triprift (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that one of ur famous g ones hasvnt seen one of ya tutorials for a while mon


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Is that one of ur famous g ones hasvnt seen one of ya tutorials for a while mon



G3 would be the production code


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

@ Jbunch, any ETA on sim's sig? 

@all artists: my sig work has been moved to my folder..use the folder that corresponds to the customer's name. personal folder's should be read like "pancho's folder" 

also, what should we put in our sigs that links to this thread?

@all, Tutoiral G3 has an ETA of Friday.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2008)

Already linked mine.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey ya need to do sim a fancy sig guys or at least one of yas.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Hey ya need to do sim a fancy sig guys or at least one of yas.



Jbunch is doing it, its something thats more in his field of expertise.. he'll be chruning out something awesome for sim very soon


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 7, 2008)

sooner than you can say the alphabet in all known languages.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> sooner than you can say the alphabet in all known languages.



haha, so im guessing by tommorow?


----------



## Triprift (Oct 7, 2008)

Or today


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 7, 2008)

we shall see, muhahaha! jk prob tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 7, 2008)

If it anything like the one ya did for me id say christmas lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 7, 2008)

Triprift said:


> If it anything like the one ya did for me id say christmas lol



hey be nice!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> we shall see, muhahaha! jk prob tonight, maybe tomorrow.



alright cool, btw sim is online if you wanna group chat.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 7, 2008)

panchoman said:


> alright cool, btw sim is online if you wanna group chat.



yea ill be on in a min, i gotta do some homework. really quick. wont take long.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea ill be on in a min, i gotta do some homework. really quick. wont take long.



take your time, he signed off


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 7, 2008)

oh ok, well ill be on shortly regardless.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

alright lol.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 7, 2008)

panchoman said:


> alright cool, btw sim is online if you wanna group chat.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 7, 2008)

simfreaks sig is done, let me know what you think, i uploaded it to our psd drive, its saved as simfreak3.psd


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 7, 2008)

panchoman said:


> take your time, he signed off





btw, jbunch, where is the psd drive? 

Sorry if I'm sounding like a total stubborn n00b


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 7, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> btw, jbunch, where is the psd drive?
> 
> Sorry if I'm sounding like a total stubborn n00b



the psd drive is a network drive that only Jr, Pancho and I can access. I put it there so they could look at it and see if there needed to be any changes.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 7, 2008)

ya need to have somewhere were ppl can see ya werk guys so they can decide if they want yous to make sigs avvys for em.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 7, 2008)

Triprift said:


> ya need to have somewhere were ppl can see ya werk guys so they can decide if they want yous to make sigs avvys for em.



yeah we planed to use one of the reserved post for that, so there should be some sample work up soon.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 7, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> btw, jbunch, where is the psd drive?
> 
> Sorry if I'm sounding like a total stubborn n00b



The psd drive is a private network drive that all members of the team can access.. its for storing psd's and other files that are used for the creation of the graphics, that way anyone from the team can go back and fix up things or re-render images. it makes working together easier because we all save to and from the psd drive, so we can easily pick up each other's psd's and continue the work .

oh btw guys, once we start throwing more psd's in there, i have some plans to upgrade it to 10-20 gbs of storage  



Triprift said:


> ya need to have somewhere were ppl can see ya werk guys so they can decide if they want yous to make sigs avvys for em.



we have a photobucket image hosting account dedicated for completed works. it's in the process of being finished, it will be online in a day or so. 



jbunch07 said:


> yeah we planed to use one of the reserved post for that, so there should be some sample work up soon.



links to samples of all artists will be up very soon(next day or 2).


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2008)

jbunch, dont forget to read the notes file in sim's folder. thanks.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 8, 2008)

Its all happening


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola trip, would you be willing to critique something of mine please?


----------



## Triprift (Oct 8, 2008)

Done and done and i mean done 

Ps i rekon i should be the official team critique


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL...

I think its done, but unsure if I should switch back to the original Intel badge.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Already linked mine.



Yours you mean mine?



> @Jbunch
> 
> Black Panther's PSD has been uploaded to our server.



Where are you all putting them for viewing? Or is it for a 'restricted audience'? 

(I'm curious to see the progress!  )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry, I shouldve edited that post. Panch wanted to do samples differently. 

I am almost completed with your sig tho.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Yours you mean mine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they'll be up for your viewing pleasure very soon

post #4 is for finished works
post #5 is for artist samples

psd files, primary files, and etc are hosted on a member only network drive,
all samples and finished works will be posted to photobucket.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 9, 2008)

Black panther, i believe you should have your sig by tommorow


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 9, 2008)

Panch, YGPM.

*Update:*
Black Panther's sig uploaded.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 9, 2008)

I hearby apply for official Graphics Artists United™ critique 

and when ya guys gonna get something in 3 and 4


----------



## panchoman (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll try and update the thread l8r today trip. 
@jr, you give BP her new sig?
@jbuch/sim, any update on the sig?
also jr about the PM; I think it's not A bad idea, I'm on iphone and apparently there's no reply button


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 9, 2008)

I uploaded the sig to the psd drive. It may not be finalized if you could take a look and think of anything that could be added. 

I tried adding a few more items but anymore it looks quite jumbled and not right.

Also, sim's laptop crashed last night.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am done with sim's sig.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 9, 2008)

@ jr, check out BP-s finalsig.1.psd on the drive, can you read the notes on there?


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Also, sim's laptop crashed last night.


Good thing I was able to get restore DVD's  (booted in hidden partition, and restored it, and Acer eBackup told me to burn restore DVD.. I was like .. "cool, good deal")

I still need to get photoshop installed.



jbunch07 said:


> I am done with sim's sig.



Cool  How's it look?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 9, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> Good thing I was able to get restore DVD's  (booted in hidden partition, and restored it, and Acer eBackup told me to burn restore DVD.. I was like .. "cool, good deal")
> 
> I still need to get photoshop installed.
> 
> ...



get on aim/msn, i have something i need to talk to you about.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 9, 2008)

AIM isn't installed, and to install MSN, I have to update windows, which I just don't feel like


----------



## panchoman (Oct 9, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> AIM isn't installed, and to install MSN, I have to update windows, which I just don't feel like



meebo.com -_-


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 9, 2008)

panchoman said:


> @ jr, check out BP-s finalsig.1.psd on the drive, can you read the notes on there?



No I have not. Please PM me with details. I may not be able to log on to Gtalk or AIM tonight.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> No I have not. Please PM me with details. I may not be able to log on to Gtalk or AIM tonight.



its no biggy, just take a look at it when you get time.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol nice updating guys still ste same on 4 and 5 and whos the new mystery member i heard about


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 10, 2008)

*cough* Who IS the new member?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 10, 2008)

So lets gets this show on the road shall we.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 10, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> So lets gets this show on the road shall we.



which one? btw nice new sig, how is that person? i've her somewhere before..


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 10, 2008)

panchoman said:


> which one? btw nice new sig, how is that person? i've her somewhere before..



That's Megan Fox, she was briefly my avatar


----------



## panchoman (Oct 10, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> That's Megan Fox, she was briefly my avatar



oh right.. i remember her lol.. i did some photoshoping on a bunch of her pics a while back.. shes really beautiful.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 10, 2008)

panchoman said:


> oh right.. i remember her lol.. i did some photoshoping on a bunch of her pics a while back.. shes really beautiful.



Oh yes! she is the most gorgeous woman in the world.  in my eyes anyway.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 11, 2008)

btw love that blue tint on the eyes 

Jr are you done with black panther's sig? 

also, jbunch, how are you and sim doing on the special project.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

Jr, black panther's sig is waiting for you in my out box, also try out the notes this time


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2008)

Panchoman

You will need to upload and distribute for me. I cannot take on that task at this time. A text file didnt work out ok for yah?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Panchoman
> 
> You will need to upload and distribute for me. I cannot take on that task at this time. A text file didnt work out ok for yah?



what about the txt file?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Black Panther, Jr and myself are done with your signature... however there is a small dilema: 

while i was adding special effects (im the special effects guy, jr did the art work) i was just messing around and decided to invert your sig, and holy shit i was blown away.. sometimes when you invert, it looks even better then the original, and that happend to me twice during your sig. one while making the C2Q logo for jr, and the 2nd time while adding the final touchs. so now, i will show you the 2 signatures you get to pick from: 






the regular edition




the inverse. 

have your pick and let me know, so that i can compress it down for you (otherwise the sig police will come after you!)


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the inverse!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

we need a poll 

jr likes the bottom one
i like the bottom one
trip likes the top one

if we go with the bottom one though, i might have to rework it a tad, the technology text on the kingston logo is hard to read.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the inverted one gives it more of a feminine feel.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I think the inverted one gives it more of a feminine feel.



hmm yeah, i tried to do that a little with the 3dmark and sli text when i was putting in effects.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think it looks good.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 14, 2008)

Ur right the bottom one is more feminine just panthers a tomboy imho lol


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Ur right the bottom one is more feminine just panthers a tomboy imho lol



a tomboy with kids?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Ur right the bottom one is more feminine just panthers a tomboy imho lol



Hmm, well we should let her decide, where every she may be.  keep in mind she is a busy mom.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2008)

Heya Pancho!!!

Give the sigs round corners and post. I wanna see how they turn out.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

i left her a profile message, if you guys wanna pm her, it might get her faster, but seeing that my pm box looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i'd rather let one of you guys do it


----------



## Triprift (Oct 14, 2008)

lol u can be a tomboy and be a mom its not revolutionary


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

sig with rounded edges, as requested by jr:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok guys, I was told to join by Panchoman.  I have alot of experience at this...  ALOT.  I have half a gigabyte of people's sigs.  

I am pretty anal about text matching the signature style (IE, my Fallout 3 text is 50's style)  I love to use graffiti, scanlines are an old thing I did...  I kinda go back and forth between them.  Thats about it, I do have specialties, I am pretty good at the curves tool, matching colors.  I like stroking items, extracting things from the background...  overall I'm pretty good at everything.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok guys, I was told to join by Panchoman.  I have alot of experience at this...  ALOT.  I have half a gigabyte of people's sigs.
> 
> I am pretty anal about text matching the signature style (IE, my Fallout 3 text is 50's style)  I love to use graffiti, scanlines are an old thing I did...  I kinda go back and forth between them.  Thats about it, I do have specialties, I am pretty good at the curves tool, matching colors.  I like stroking items, extracting things from the background...  overall I'm pretty good at everything.



I would have to agree, you make some great sigs.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

im all in for pvt joining  

btw pvt, why do you have to make it sound like i forced you to join?


----------



## Triprift (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya made my sig pvt so yes u are brilliant at the sig/avvy thang


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

panchoman said:


> im all in for pvt joining
> 
> btw pvt, why do you have to make it sound like i forced you to join?



O I was not forced.  I LOVE to help the community, and I love to practice my shoppin skillz.  My bad on that Pancho.  Your avatar persuaded me to join I guess...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> O I was not forced.  I LOVE to help the community, and I love to practice my shoppin skillz.  My bad on that Pancho.  Your avatar persuaded me to join I guess...



haha, you like tf2 solider girl huh? 

pvt, we're just discussing black panther's new sig (last page and this page) we just finished it and are looking at if we should use the regular or the inverse or if it should have rounded edges


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2008)

You get a thanks for joining PVT! Welcome to GAU!!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

O and also, just wanna make this clear...  I have made MORE sigs and avatars than anyone else on this forum.  I am 100% sure of this fact.  Trust me.  

My portfolio for people wanting me to make their sig.  I could not upload any more...  It would not let me...  sorry.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

lol dont worry man, we have an easier way of getting the samples up, infact we're going to be adding sample works from everyone in the next day or so, so i'll let you know how to get the samples across without going through all of that trouble, and dont worry, we wont challenge the fact that you've made the most graphics on tpu!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

O btw, the black panther thing is good NOT inverted.  Invert only works for me when you do a faux semi reversal inverse (see my white motherboard sig).  Basically it switches only black and while while maintaining all other colors.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> O btw, the black panther thing is good NOT inverted.  Invert only works for me when you do a faux semi reversal inverse (see my white motherboard sig).  Basically it switches only black and while while maintaining all other colors.



so you dont like the inverted sig?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Ya made my sig pvt so yes u are brilliant at the sig/avvy thang



I still regret making those people at the left glow!  I have always wanted to change that!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

panchoman said:


> so you dont like the inverted sig?



No.  Ima do a faux inverse and show you wat it does.  Gimme a min / psd file.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is faux inverse.  Black and whites are reversed.  (mine is on top, you original is bottom)


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

i must say pvt, i have never worked together with ya on any graphics (maybe some obscure shit but meh) , this will be a very interesting experience for me


----------



## Triprift (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol ya did a great job mon the only prob id have is when i want a new sig who to go with u and jb did super jobs toooooo much to think about


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Here is faux inverse.  Black and whites are reversed.  (mine is on top, you original is bottom)



looks cool, how do you do that?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i must say pvt, i have never worked together with ya on any graphics (maybe some obscure shit but meh) , this will be a very interesting experience for me



Did anything ever happen to Obscure?  I wonder...  Also, ya I don't really work with people, but I do need the critical element of design.  Usually all my sigs are made at 11:00PM with me yelling "What the fuck was that" into my own head, and eating another piece of caffinated gum and starting over.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Did anything ever happen to Obscure?  I wonder...  Also, ya I don't really work with people, but I do need the critical element of design.  Usually all my sigs are made at 11:00PM with me yelling "What the fuck was that" into my own head, and eating another piece of caffinated gum and starting over.



Unsure about Obscure but most of mine are in the morning and taking 20 minutes to complete each one. So I mainly work with Photoshop if Im just bored to be honest. 

EDIT: I usually just tend to create my own wallpapers.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Did anything ever happen to Obscure?  I wonder...  Also, ya I don't really work with people, but I do need the critical element of design.  Usually all my sigs are made at 11:00PM with me yelling "What the fuck was that" into my own head, and eating another piece of caffinated gum and starting over.



hahaha i see. as for working together, we shall see, i know that for myself, i love working with Jr, we make a great team, and i think me and jbunch would make a preety good team too. 

as for obscure, it fell apart as soon as i got fired  i joined the oblivion online guys, sorta like lost in space with them, we never came together as a company, and im sorta just there and talk to the president of the group occasionnaly and check it up, though i know we're building a kick ass game engine. i think ben took obscure and used to brand a few tf2 servers and make a bunch of blogs.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

panchoman said:


> looks cool, how do you do that?



So you take the original image:






and you first invert it:






so it looks like:






Not that great eh?  Now go to the Hue/Sat tool.  






And set hue to 180 so it looks like that:






Thats it.  In this case (i did not take the time to get it perfect) it came out a little....  failish.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

so invert and change the hue to 180?
gotta remember that, its preety cool.

i never use the hue/sat tool lol, i have my own special way for adding saturation without ruining the image.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

panchoman said:


> so invert and change the hue to 180?
> gotta remember that, its preety cool.
> 
> i never use the hue/sat tool lol, i have my own special way for adding saturation without ruining the image.



How do you add sat?  Airbrush?  Hue/sat is very easy to use, and very important to learn.  My Fallout 3 sig has over... I think 8 or 9 hue / sat layers, and alot of others...

Edit:  O wait it does not, but oh well...  This is an older version without the sun spots:


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> How do you add sat?  Airbrush?  Hue/sat is very easy to use, and very important to learn.  My Fallout 3 sig has over... I think 8 or 9 hue / sat layers, and alot of others...



i switch the image into lab color mode and adjust the contrast of the a and b channels, really a kick ass method.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i switch the image into lab color mode and adjust the contrast of the a and b channels, really a kick ass method.



Pics or it never happened.  Show me, I don't know the terminology that well.  (o also, PM me about the TF2 girls)


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

alright, i'll just use the roflcopter pic: 




first you gotta put into lab color 




you have to adjust the contrast of channel a and channel b, these contain the color orientation in grayscale
while the lightness layer contains the actual colors, select one, and hit the eye on the lab channel so you can see it in color




afterwards it looks like that

also im on a faded non-calibrated monitor, so i might've over saturated a bit..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah, Ok, seen that before, thanks for that!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ah, Ok, seen that before, thanks for that!



its good stuff, one of my favorite photoshop techniques that i dont like to tell people


----------



## Triprift (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok i now feel i need a new sig (shock/horror) the only things i would like is sackboy (avvy) and "Triprift tripping the TPU rift since Dec 07" the rest is up to u goons  be as creatively lol inspiring as ya want go for it


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet, another request!


----------



## Triprift (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep and u guys can go wild on that one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmmmmm ....

Triprift, I have an idea or 2 but I think i will leave this one up to J.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah what ya have in mind mon ive had ones from pvt and jb seems right that u should make this one.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

how about we all make this one. Trip will officially have the best sig on tpu if we all worked together


----------



## Triprift (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats what i was getting at Jb u win a cookie


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2008)

I am still thinking of a few different creative ideas. Give me the next day or 2 to think of something.

@trip

I can haz a kooky?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Thats what i was getting at Jb u win a cookie



NOM NOM NOM!

 YUMMY!


----------



## Triprift (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> NOM NOM NOM!



Indeed


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

LMAO! 
oh how I miss the CP thread.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 14, 2008)

panchoman said:


> sig with rounded edges, as requested by jr:



I get that one to be perfect! It was very difficult to decide between the original and the inverse... they are both very nice...  It's like depending on which...

However, I'd really wanted to have a text on it (something like stretched bold italic in the background would be marvellous) saying "CLEVO D901C", because after all my notebook is a Clevo D901C and that's what makes it kinda stand out (and what will make me proud of the sig for the couple of months to come before it gets superceded!)

Apologies for replying late - the reason I bought the laptop is that I am not home for the larger part of the week comprising the weekend... At least I have the gaming issue solved... I'll be thinking about the internet access issue later on!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I get that one to be perfect! It was very difficult to decide between the original and the inverse... they are both very nice...  It's like depending on which...
> 
> However, I'd really wanted to have a text on it (something like stretched bold italic in the background would be marvellous) saying "CLEVO D901C", because after all my notebook is a Clevo D901C and that's what makes it kinda stand out (and what will make me proud of the sig for the couple of months to come before it gets superceded!)
> 
> Apologies for replying late - the reason I bought the laptop is that I am not home for the larger part of the week comprising the weekend... At least I have the gaming issue solved... I'll be thinking about the internet access issue later on!



ah okay, i'll send the sig back to jr and have him put the text, and i'll do the round edges once hes done, do you want the inverse or the regular?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> how about we all make this one. Trip will officially have the best sig on tpu if we all worked together



hahaha, well im for that, 

jr can do the conceptual, you can do the picture merging and what not, and i'll do special effects and final touching up..

pvt do you want to do it with us?


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 14, 2008)

The inverse in that the one I quoted in post #168 of this thread.

If it might help, I'm OK with the Nvidia logo being smaller so as to get the *Clevo D901C* thingie inside... 

Uhhh  as for Trip, I hate to admit it but you got it right, I am a tomboy as far as pc and tech stuff is concerned.... You should have seen the shopowner's face when I bought the lachesis mouse - I had been posting longtime on a local forum and as expected they thought I was male as were 100% of the forum members. After (as I normally do) I had a couple of threads open questioning the pro's and con's of the lachesis.... I went to the shop (who's owner is a member of the local forum) and he recognised me. Well I saw his jaw dropping when he asked me if I was BlackPanther...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> The inverse in that the one I quoted in post #168 of this thread.
> 
> If it might help, I'm OK with the Nvidia logo being smaller so as to get the *Clevo D901C* thingie inside...
> 
> Uhhh  as for Trip, I hate to admit it but you got it right, I am a tomboy as far as pc and tech stuff is concerned.... You should have seen the shopowner's face when I bought the lachesis mouse - I had been posting longtime on a local forum and as expected they thought I was male as were 100% of the forum members. After (as I normally do) I had a couple of threads open questioning the pro's and con's of the lachesis.... I went to the shop (who's owner is a member of the local forum) and he recognised me. Well I saw his jaw dropping when he asked me if I was BlackPanther...



ROFLMAO @ the lachesis story.

so inverted edition with rounded edges and add the text, making the nvidia logo possibly smaller in order to make space. sounds good to me, i'll let jr proceed, he'll probably get it done either tonight or tommorow morning is my guess, and i'll probably have it re-worked and what not by tommorow evening, so yeah expect it tommorow evening.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2008)

You got it BP! Same typeface? Any specific coloring?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

jr, just grab sigrevised.1 from my out box, and run with it, dont worry about inverting or rounded edges, leave that to me, just get the text and what not and then drop into my IN box once you're done


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 15, 2008)

K trip, I'm on it, but what do you mean by shock and horror?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 15, 2008)

Until you tell me what you want...  you get what I think horror means...  BUTTERFLIES, ZOMBIE BUTTERFLIES!!!11!1!1!!1!


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 15, 2008)

Jbunch, I updated that PSD, and I left ya a note


----------



## Triprift (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol omg thats not bad what i meant was i was umming and arring for awhile on if i should get a new sig cus the one u made was supa


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol omg thats not bad what i meant was i was umming and arring for awhile on if i should get a new sig cus the one u made was supa



Thanks dude, we can take some of what I made in the old one and put it in the new one, or you can tell me exactly what you want and I can accommodate you.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 15, 2008)

Exactly what i said mon sackboy and the text and the rest is up to u


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Exactly what i said mon sackboy and the text and the rest is up to u



But thats not enough, I really need to understand what u really want.  I could put in the zombie butterflies and u would not like it.  I could add in hardcore porn and we would both like it, but you would get banned.  I need some guidelines!


----------



## Guitar (Oct 15, 2008)

LBP for the win!
I design my own signatures and stuff as well.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 15, 2008)

Ummm im not sure maybe something with chickens lol i like what ya did with one ya did above ill use it as a temporary one can ya pm that one. Ummm not sure dude ill have to think about it a wee bit.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 15, 2008)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> LBP for the win!
> I design my own signatures and stuff as well.



We have the same Chick in our sigs. Meagan Fox ftw!


----------



## Guitar (Oct 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> We have the same Chick in our sigs. Meagan Fox ftw!



Now you are speaking my language! Hottest chick ever


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

megan fox ftw... you guys are making me get a megan fox sig...................


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 15, 2008)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Now you are speaking my language! Hottest chick ever



Hells yeah! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2008)

Heya JB, I can haz a Megan? 

@PVT

I absolutely LOVE that sig with sackboy in it! I know it looks plain but it looks good!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

jbunch, is it just me or is megan fox just starting to take over the car more and more lol.. i could've sworn that the last time i saw it, she wasn't that big..


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya JB, I can haz a Megan?


NO! i dont share! MINE! MINE! MINE! 



panchoman said:


> jbunch, is it just me or is megan fox just starting to take over the car more and more lol.. i could've sworn that the last time i saw it, she wasn't that big..


Nope its just an illusion she is just that awesome!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> NO! i dont share! MINE! MINE! MINE!




oH nOeS! They be taken meh Megan!!!


----------



## Guitar (Oct 15, 2008)

She was mine first....

Get your own.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 15, 2008)

No she was mine first!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> No she was mine first!



 Sorry sorry master ..... Will not happen again! Me + Megan = fail.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya JB, I can haz a Megan?
> 
> @PVT
> 
> I absolutely LOVE that sig with sackboy in it! I know it looks plain but it looks good!



Wow...  all I did was trim up sackboy, and add in some zombie butterflies, and everyone loved it!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 15, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Wow...  all I did was trim up sackboy, and add in some zombie butterflies, and everyone loved it!



Simplicity goes a long way! I love it!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

screw all of you, i had a megan fox avvy before all of you -_-

btw jbunch, theres something in your in folder


----------



## Triprift (Oct 15, 2008)

I used to have mega babe in my avvys *sigh*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2008)

panchoman said:


> screw all of you, i had a megan fox avvy before all of you -_-
> 
> btw jbunch, theres something in your in folder



I feel a little haste coming from pancho. Also you have ninja edit pwnage skillz.

O btw panch, expect an updated PSD sometime tomorrow morn.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I feel a little haste coming from pancho. Also you have ninja edit pwnage skillz.
> 
> O btw panch, expect an updated PSD sometime tomorrow morn.



sounds good to me, just drop it into my in folder when you're ready.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 15, 2008)

Can you guess what the yellow stuff is?


----------



## Triprift (Oct 15, 2008)

I like it too suprisingly


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 15, 2008)

panchoman said:


> screw all of you, i had a megan fox avvy before all of you -_-
> 
> btw jbunch, theres something in your in folder



I checked it, looks good, I like it.


Triprift said:


> I used to have mega babe in my avvys *sigh*



Aww its ok Trip.
here have a cookie.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 15, 2008)

No, trip you get the fail cookie.  Avoid the perfect one above.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I checked it, looks good, I like it.
> 
> 
> Aww its ok Trip.
> here have a cookie.



just move it to the out folder and put a note and w/e and let him know that theres something waiting in your out folder.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pancho, you need to get my folder working!  GAH!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Pancho, you need to get my folder working!  GAH!



lol i'll get it for ya tommorow man, im off in a few mins so i cant do it atm sorry


----------



## Triprift (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol thanks pvt ur a real pal


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 15, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> No, trip you get the fail cookie.  Avoid the perfect one above.


that looks pretty good actually


panchoman said:


> just move it to the out folder and put a note and w/e and let him know that theres something waiting in your out folder.


ok will do.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> that looks pretty good actually
> 
> ok will do.



haha. so guittar, are you interested in joining or anything?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, what? Join?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol thanks pvt ur a real pal



I lol at the brush outline you left on the pic...  u want the butterfly pic highres?  Here it is.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol thanku admiring my supa cropping skills hehe


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2008)

Also guys, please have a warm welcome for triprift, our new official team critiquer! he will be working with the artists to help them improve their works even more! 

note to self: add links into the tables.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice to see lots of friendly photoshoppers still making sigs for tpu


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2008)

Come on, your Sig and Aavatar is your life here man!


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Come on, your Sig and Aavatar is your life here man!



Havnt changed mine in ages.
Don't really frequent the forums much anymore.

Uni steals all my free time


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Havnt changed mine in ages.
> Don't really frequent the forums much anymore.
> 
> Uni steals all my free time



Yah, I for one missed yah. Haven't seen you around in quite a while. 

@Cold Storm

Sure you don't want a sig done?


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

Want to make me a sig?
You know how bad I am at it haha


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2008)

Ex. it happens man. DO glad to see you on today! 

@Jr. I do thank you man for the love. Much love to you my brother. Nothing for me. Like what I have right now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Want to make me a sig?
> You know how bad I am at it haha



My skills dont even compare to yours. So me making a sig for you, quite ironic. But if you wish to want one. 

@CS
Anytime man. Anytime.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha make me one then please.
Ill leave it up to your imagination, but as always, the more violent the better!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 19, 2008)

Good morning my fellow shopers! Good to see you around ex!


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks.
Looking forward to my sig guys, in the meanwhile, a temporary placeholder.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 19, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Thanks.
> Looking forward to my sig guys, in the meanwhile, a temporary placeholder.



haha, fail?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2008)

LMAO@Fail! Don't worry about the sig. I got something in the works. Give me another 20 mins.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite awesome.
Upload to attachment so you dont get the watermark lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2008)

Here you are


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks heaps


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2008)

Your welcome. Even matches your skull soldier!


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Your welcome. Even matches your skull soldier!



LMFAO
You post that the moment I updated my avvy HAHAHA


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a quick request...

I need four 32x32 icon images.  Each icon basically represents a state.  The four states are:
1) Day Time
2) Day Time Alarm
3) Night Time
4) Night Time Alarm

They are used by an alarm application and the image appears in the system tray.  I attached the icons I am using now...

I really like the Day Time/Day Time Alarm icons but I have been using them for over a year now--time for a change.  I like how they are analog clocks and how they show alarm/not alarm state.  I just need something that looks a little more professional and consistant in appearance.  What especially needs work is the Night Time Alarm.  It just doesn't look convincing.

Anyone want to help me out here?


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dont work here haha.
But maybe conceptwise you could go with a clock on a sun background, night could be an illuminated dial on an eclipse type backing. Just a thought.
Maybe too close to what you already have though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2008)

Didn't think of that actually.  A sun and moon type thing with something different to it to signal an alarm.  Heh, just hit me with something (whoever wants to).

I just thought of something else I should change in the code...


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Didn't think of that actually.  A sun and moon type thing with something different to it to signal an alarm.  Heh, just hit me with something (whoever wants to).
> 
> I just thought of something else I should change in the code...



Alternatively you could go really hardcore and do like lunar phases if you wanted a unique hour by hour alarm system. i.e. quarter moon for 3pm, half moon for 6pm, 3/4 moon for 9pm, full moon for midnight.
(its not accurate but its just an illustrative feature haha). But that might just be a tad over the top rofl.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm I just gave it a quick jot and i think it would be better done if it was abstractly depicted. Literal represenation in that small resolution doesnt work as its way too small. I think something minimalist would work better.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

Something like that perhaps?







PS - Sorry for threadjacking, just seems to be no club members online.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Alternatively you could go really hardcore and do like lunar phases if you wanted a unique hour by hour alarm system. i.e. quarter moon for 3pm, half moon for 6pm, 3/4 moon for 9pm, full moon for midnight.
> (its not accurate but its just an illustrative feature haha). But that might just be a tad over the top rofl.


I tried to add code that would actually calculate the sunrise/sunset but could never get it working right.




ex_reven said:


> Something like that perhaps?


Looks good, but what would change in the alarm state of it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2008)

Im sorry for not replying sooner Ford. I cant think of anything. Oh and thank you ex_reven for the help int he thread.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I tried to add code that would actually calculate the sunrise/sunset but could never get it working right.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, but what would change in the alarm state of it?



You could have a bright yellow moon.
Im guessing this is for system tray???

If you wanted the alarm state yellow maybe we could animate it that way to go from standard to yellow and back again, like a strobe. That would be quite nice if it was a gradual animation, and it would attract attention because of the colour contrast. You could make a couple of stars flash in the background too on and off. This is assuming we can animate it, ive never made an animated icon before.

Its 3am, time for bed lol. Gotta wake up at 8 
Hopefully someone here can assist you with this some more in the meanwhile.

If not Ill take another look into it sometime tomorrow... (read: this afternoon lol)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Im guessing this is for system tray???


Correct.




ex_reven said:


> If you wanted the alarm state yellow maybe we could animate it that way to go from standard to yellow and back again, like a strobe.


The application already does that.  It changes from the normal to alarm state and back every 5 seconds (default--user adjustable).




ex_reven said:


> Hopefully someone here can assist you with this some more in the meanwhile.


No rush at all.  I can keep using the old icons in the meantime.


I do like the solar/lunar references  Maybe when the alarm is on, show a stop watch or something overlayed on to the sun/moon.  That would work.


Basically, there is an audible alarm too but if for some reason the audio fails (like speakers fried), the "flashing" of the tray icon signifies to me the alarm is active.


Edit: This is what I think would work well...

Day (no transparency):
1) Sky blue background.
2) Bright sun foreground.

Night (no transparency):
1) Pitch black background.
2) Full moon foreground.

That's two of the four.  The last two are the same but with an alarm clock overlayed on top--something like this but vastly simplified:
http://www.heartratemonitorsusa.com...s/compare-page-images/compare-alarm-clock.JPG

Obviously, I need to see the moon or sun behind the image of the clock...

If ya got a better idea, tell/show me.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 20, 2008)

ex_reven, you gotta join the team man and help ford out here man! you already got your first job cut out or you


----------



## panchoman (Oct 20, 2008)

jr, you've got something waiting for you in your in folder. 

btw if anyone else is around, theres somethind in the critiquing folder that you guys help out on and drop it in either mine or jr's in folder. thanks.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 20, 2008)

panchoman said:


> ex_reven, you gotta join the team man and help ford out here man! you already got your first job cut out or you



Haha ok sure, id be glad to join.

I have 4 assignments to be working on atm haha.
Ill try doing it later tonight, when hopefully ive done some more work on one that has a critique due tomorrow lol. But not right now.
Either later tonight (5 hours time) if not I can definately get it done tomorrow.

Is there anything I need to know about how you guys run the designs? Or is it just like the old PS User Clubhouse/ Sig thread?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 20, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Is there anything I need to know about how you guys run the designs? Or is it just like the old PS User Clubhouse/ Sig thread?



Very close to the same. Only one difference, it's usually a team effort. I will PM you with more detail.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 20, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I do like the solar/lunar references  Maybe when the alarm is on, show a stop watch or something overlayed on to the sun/moon.  That would work.












Thats on off for one idea. I personally dont think the stopwatch/alarm will be visible because of the low resolution, but Ill do it anyway just to give you a sample.




> Edit: This is what I think would work well...
> 
> Day (no transparency):
> 1) Sky blue background.
> ...



Trying these ideas now.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 20, 2008)

Day and night more closer to your own idea ala sun/moon with alarm overlay.

Thats about as far as I can see an overlay of the clock/alarm/stopwatch going, considering the resolution/lack of detail permitted.
Feel free to bring up any ideas though. I dont feel totally satisfied with the icons produced so far, they could be so much more with a bit more thought put into them.

Let me know


----------



## panchoman (Oct 20, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Haha ok sure, id be glad to join.
> 
> I have 4 assignments to be working on atm haha.
> Ill try doing it later tonight, when hopefully ive done some more work on one that has a critique due tomorrow lol. But not right now.
> ...



welcome to the team! we're similair but a tad bit more formal then the club, and as jr said, it's usually a team effort. We use a network drive (called the psd drive) to store psd's and transfer files and notes between each other, we use the team's photobucket account to host artist samples and finished works. thats about the only difference, if you hit me up (i think i have you on skype or something like that) i can set up the drive for you.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Day and night more closer to your own idea ala sun/moon with alarm overlay.
> 
> Thats about as far as I can see an overlay of the clock/alarm/stopwatch going, considering the resolution/lack of detail permitted.
> Feel free to bring up any ideas though. I dont feel totally satisfied with the icons produced so far, they could be so much more with a bit more thought put into them.
> ...


Those are great but I need one of each without the alarm on it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2008)

Heh, I take function over form so, in regards to appearances, I'm easy to satisfy. 

Edit: If at all possible, make the alarm clock overlay on both the same design.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 21, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Heh, I take function over form so, in regards to appearances, I'm easy to satisfy.
> 
> Edit: If at all possible, make the alarm clock overlay on both the same design.



Try these on for size.

Let me know if you want anything alterated.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2008)

Excellent! 

Could you make an icon of just the alarm with a transparent background?


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 21, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Could you make an icon of just the alarm with a transparent background?



Sorry about the delay, mums bd, been downstairs watching rambo hahaha





This has a slight gradient but might work better.
Is that what you meant by just the alarm?

Alternatively - the full transparency 




Which to be frank I dont think looks as good. But Ive only looked at in in windows photo gallery, not what it appears as in system tray so that might make a diff.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2008)

Full transparency.  You'll have to save it as a icon because if I try to convert it, it will look like crap (gets this halo effect because of gradient colors). XD

You can stick it in a .zip and upload it like I did earlier.

I'm not sure how it will look being dark gray but I don't think it will problem...


If it is not possible to get rid of the halo effect, the background color will probably have to be fixed.  Hmm...


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 21, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Full transparency.  You'll have to save it as a icon because if I try to convert it, it will look like crap (gets this halo effect because of gradient colors). XD
> 
> You can stick it in a .zip and upload it like I did earlier.
> 
> ...



 It was transparent in the preview...must be something with the .png format???

Trying to do .ico now


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok the issue is with the way photoshop handles brushwork.
Even with the brush at 1px and at maximum hardness, it lays a certain amount of colour over into the surrounding pixels which cause them to be semi transparent. I had to go thru and manually delete all these pixels of semi transparency and have only opaque colour.

Heres all the icons (in .png) zipped - except for the alarm icon transparency you requested which is in .ico format.
Are all the other .pngs fine when you convert the format or would you like me to resave/resend them?

The icon for the alarm only on the transparency is clock.ico


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2008)

I converted the other four myself because they don't have a transparency.  The transparent one looks fine in system tray and context menu.  It appears a bit on the small size but I like consistency.  I think I'm good to go.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 21, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I converted the other four myself because they don't have a transparency.  The transparent one looks fine in system tray and context menu.  It appears a bit on the small size but I like consistency.  I think I'm good to go.



Thats great! lol
Thanks for your patience


----------



## panchoman (Oct 22, 2008)

black panther's sig:


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 22, 2008)

panchoman said:


> black panther's sig:



Awesome!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 22, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Awesome!



*takes a bow* Thank you  

Don't forget to thank jr as well, he was the mastermind behind the scheme and design.

```
http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo259/GraphicArtistsUnited/Finished%20Works/Black%20Panther/BlackPantherRevised21.jpg
```

that is the location of your sig. its 19.8kb and should work perfectly with the tpu servers


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very glad you like it!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 22, 2008)

p.s. black panther, centering the sig might make it look better


----------



## panchoman (Oct 24, 2008)

IMPORTANT TEAM-WIDE ANNOUNCEMENT: 

All members need to contact me sometime before saturday please. (im please, not tpu). We need to have a huge meeting between all members and i would like it if everyone could come up with a time that works for everyone. i need to get a lot of stuff done and out of the way. Thank You very much.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Im working tomorrow 4-9 and sat 9-3 other than that im free.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 24, 2008)

ALSO, anyone that currently cannot access to the psd drive better get to me soon


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been whey too busy to get anything done!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2008)

You got me tomorrow morning (before saturday) if not then, Sat or Sun afternoon.

EDIT: Speaking of which(PSD Drive), I just recently had to reinstall XP SP3.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 24, 2008)

I need everyone's email address that i can contact it, by tommorow please. im starting to doubt that the one big meeting will work out.. so we'll do it another way, HOWEVER i would like to atleast meet with jr and jbunch (if you guys are online, go on aim )


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 24, 2008)

panchoman said:


> I need everyone's email address that i can contact it, by tommorow please. im starting to doubt that the one big meeting will work out.. so we'll do it another way, HOWEVER i would like to atleast meet with jr and jbunch (if you guys are online, go on aim )



You got my hotmail.
I should be home all day tomorrow and sunday.
Working tonight in two hours (til midnight).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2008)

Ygpm ex_reven.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 24, 2008)

Any of you fine people wanna make me a new sig? 

Something simple and cool with my handle and specs in it

AthlonX2 5600+
Foxconn 590sli
XFX 9800GTX+
G.Skill Black Pi PC6400
X-Fi Xtreme Audio

Id like an XFX and AMD logo in it please =) Oh and black and pink color scheme


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2008)

So pink and black eh? Did you like Black Panther's or Ex_Reven's sig? Lemme think of some ideas. Expect it mid-late next week.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 24, 2008)

so jr, are you taking pp's request?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2008)

Just waiting for a PM reply.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 24, 2008)

I've got a project if anyone is willing to take it up - it's not for a sig or avatar, though . . . I'd like to have some images from a game menu (STALKER) slightly modified - I can provide the files . . .

I'm just lacking the skill for this level of work


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2008)

Ygpm IR!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2008)

jr, i need ya on aim/gtalk please


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2008)

hmmm i didnt know about this thread.

posting to subscribe... might get an updated sig at some point. I like the one i have, but i no longer have the GTX in my main PC, and since i have 3 systems i'd like something to go with that... hell i should find a good pic of my TV and get the info pasted into that 

(get a large 1360x768 image, put it on the TV and take a photo, lol)


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2008)

can i guess that pvtcaboosee made your previous sig?


----------



## wes (Oct 26, 2008)

i need a team logo bad!!! please
http://www.bungie.net/images/News/In...-person-04.jpg

That picture has to be 300x200. Can you put Team XiLe on it. I am really not picky i just need it to look cool. thanks


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2008)

panchoman said:


> can i guess that pvtcaboosee made your previous sig?



honestly i cant remember. it was quite a while ago.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2008)

wes said:


> i need a team logo bad!!! please
> http://www.bungie.net/images/News/In...-person-04.jpg
> 
> can someone take him please? maybe pvt? im a tad busy guys =/
> ...





Mussels said:


> honestly i cant remember. it was quite a while ago.



ah i see, but i think pvt would be the one you want to pick if you want a new sig thats similair.. that looks like something he might cook up.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

panchoman said:


> ah i see, but i think pvt would be the one you want to pick if you want a new sig thats similair.. that looks like something he might cook up.



AFAIK He did make that sig.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> AFAIK He did make that sig.



you're probably right.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2008)

i'm pretty sure it was him too. i just cant remember for sure.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 26, 2008)

It was pvt. Back in my custom sig thread.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2008)

good stuff...

@pvt, can you take wes's request?

and who's taking imperialreign?


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 26, 2008)

*Sig Request*

Hi I love your work, all of you. I have a request for a sig/logo

- i would like it to say "SkyKast Studios" (some cool font)
- have the sony vegas 8 logo
- the camtasia screen recorder logo
- and the Mozilla Firefox logo

other than that im not really to specific, just make it look cool, not that anything you do doesnt.
that would be amazing, thanks in advance

if you need pics of sony vegas 8 logo or camtasia screen recorder logo or Mozilla Firefox logo just let me know and i can take a screen schot of my icon


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2008)

panchoman said:


> good stuff...
> 
> @pvt, can you take wes's request?
> 
> and who's taking imperialreign?



I'll do whatever.  I really don't have enough time to check this request thread every day, so maybe put in the first post if people want me to do something, try a PM.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I've got a project if anyone is willing to take it up - it's not for a sig or avatar, though . . . I'd like to have some images from a game menu (STALKER) slightly modified - I can provide the files . . .
> 
> I'm just lacking the skill for this level of work



I'll take that reign, I PM'in you now.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

okay, so wes and skyrack are pending to be processed.. you guys will be served soon!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wes, nobody can take your request until you actually give us a valid link!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, reign is being served by jbunch, so I'm gonna take skyrack.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Current jobs being worked on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



updated to reflect the new job requests. a que of F means finished, - means other or not being processed, and if you have a * please read the note.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Current Members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





panchoman said:


> Current jobs being worked on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how everything stands currently guys.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2008)

If someones willing to have a go at updating mine, i've got some ideas.

As of wednesday, i'll have three systems - two Intel + nvidia combos (both quads + 8 series) and an AMD + ATI media PC. I was pondering using a pic of my TV as the base for this, and just having the writing/text put into the image. 2/3's of the image with Blue/green coloring (Intel+Nv specs) and the rest in red, for the AMD/ATI side.

http://www.city-computers.com.au/website pictures/LA40R81BDX_largr.jpg.png

should be pretty simple, to be honest... i just suck so bad at PS, it'd look terrible if i did it.

example of text
Edit: actually writing it failed, Jpeg instead.






should be simple enough to update if i change hardware as well.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

mussels, im sorry to do this to ya, but you'll have to wait a tad.. myself jr and jbunch are already doing a lot of work, aside from all of the behind the scenes stuff too, and pvt is also busy with making stuff, and ex_reven is busy with college and all so yeah. the next avaliable person would serve wes, and then the person after that would serve you.. so it might be a few days before we can process your sig.. sorry man.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2008)

panchoman said:


> mussels, im sorry to do this to ya, but you'll have to wait a tad.. myself jr and jbunch are already doing a lot of work, aside from all of the behind the scenes stuff too, and pvt is also busy with making stuff, and ex_reven is busy with college and all so yeah. the next avaliable person would serve wes, and then the person after that would serve you.. so it might be a few days before we can process your sig.. sorry man.



i'm fine with waiting. gives me more time to come up with ideas 

edit: and more time for other people to come up with ideas too


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm fine with waiting. gives me more time to come up with ideas



haha okay, glad to hear that.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2008)

Two choices skykast:


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

@ pvt

heres the logo for vegas if you were looking for it:

http://static.wakoopa.com/images/software/61363/picture.png

and for firefox, maybe you want to rotate it a tad so we see more blue? that way it'll be easier to notice that its a firefox logo.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 27, 2008)

wow thanks a lot PVT and crew!!!! those are great! im new to this forum and i cant seem to find how to add a sig =-/. if you could help me out with my slight brain malfunction that would be great.

THANKS A BUNCH, 
happy editing


----------



## icefire3526 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys I have a project for ya. I would like an avatar for my YouTube Chanel and also if you guys could make the same thing just a bit bigger to go after the credits in my vids that would be awesome. 

Some ideas:
Definately the text "Icefire3526" in it
The YouTube symbol (not really the main focus)

Other than that just some neat designs would be great. 

If you need anything or have any questions PM me. 

THANKS     =-)


----------



## Triprift (Oct 27, 2008)

Sky theres two ways of doing it either save the sigs to ur hd and then go to top left and click on techpowerup and use the feee image hosting. After its uploaded copy the bottom line with the img tags then go to your user cp just along from the techpowerup one at the top and go to edit sig and paste the copied line in.

Or ya can ul ur image to ur webspace or something like photobucket and then get the url and go to insert image when editing sig and put in url.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 27, 2008)

ok thanks triprift I will next time I'm on my computer. Posting from phone right now.

Edit: love your sig too man


----------



## wes (Oct 27, 2008)

i have to find another link because is dosnt work for some reason


----------



## Triprift (Oct 27, 2008)

Np mon glad to be of help look forward to seeing ya sig up soon.


----------



## wes (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.wallpaperez.info/games/Halo-3-1032.html

this should work


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 27, 2008)

So what are you requesting wes?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 27, 2008)

if y'all need some help here and there with menial work, I can try to lend a hand until some more of y'all end up with more free time . . .

I'm decent with decent with overlays, blending and the like (I just don't have the skillz to handle my own project at the moment ); anyhow, I had posted some of my prior work in this earlier: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=941664&postcount=548

If y'all want to brush some of the light work load over my way, I'm up for it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> if y'all need some help here and there with menial work, I can try to lend a hand until some more of y'all end up with more free time . . .
> 
> I'm decent with decent with overlays, blending and the like (I just don't have the skillz to handle my own project at the moment ); anyhow, I had posted some of my prior work in this earlier: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=941664&postcount=548
> 
> If y'all want to brush some of the light work load over my way, I'm up for it.



feel free to make a shot at my request. its a rather simple one (adding text over the image i provided)


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> feel free to make a shot at my request. its a rather simple one (adding text over the image i provided)



I was giving it some thought there - shouldn't be too complicated, really.  I'll get started on it sometime this week, then.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I was giving it some thought there - shouldn't be too complicated, really.  I'll get started on it sometime this week, then.



the only main consideration, is that i want it recognisable to be the TV in the background. it dominates my hardware here, so i want it to dominate the specs list 

Find a way to mention the TV and the Z5500's above/below the specs for the media PC and the gaming PC (kenny), and it'd be sweet. one picture can explain my hardware, and how its set up


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the only main consideration, is that i want it recognisable to be the TV in the background. it dominates my hardware here, so i want it to dominate the specs list
> 
> Find a way to mention the TV and the Z5500's above/below the specs for the media PC and the gaming PC (kenny), and it'd be sweet. one picture can explain my hardware, and how its set up



s'all good - I'll see what kind of voodoo I can cook up


----------



## Triprift (Oct 27, 2008)

Added link in my sig


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay a link for us!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2008)

@PP Mguire

Well, I had your sig almost finished. Closed it out and forgot to save all the work I did. I am starting on a new one for you this morning. Expect it to be finished by Thursday.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks again Triprift i got my sig up now =-), thanks PVT for making it

i don't mean to meddle but i think icefire3526 needs help - #306

Edit: WTF my sig isn't here


----------



## btarunr (Oct 27, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> thanks again Triprift i got my sig up now =-), thanks PVT for making it
> 
> i don't mean to meddle but i think icefire3526 needs help - #306
> 
> Edit: WTF my sig isn't here








Make sure the vB tags for [SIGPIC] are in place, the way I did. If you're hotlinking the sigpic to a url, use the  tags in between. To learn more about vB tags: [url]http://forums.techpowerup.com/misc.php?do=bbcode

And I don't mean to meddle, but is Icefire your roommate or something?


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 27, 2008)

"And I don't mean to meddle, but is Icefire your roommate or something?"

my brother actually


----------



## wes (Oct 27, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> So what are you requesting wes?





http://www.wallpaperez.info/games/Halo-3-1032.html


i need a team logo... Can you put Team XiLe somewhere on it.  Other then that just make it look cool.

it has to be 300x200


----------



## _jM (Oct 27, 2008)

OK guys I would like one of you to make me a new sig .. all i want is for someone to combine my F@H stats with the pic in my avatar and my name jM.fL THANX GUYS!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 27, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @PP Mguire
> 
> Well, I had your sig almost finished. Closed it out and forgot to save all the work I did. I am starting on a new one for you this morning. Expect it to be finished by Thursday.


Hey its all good im in no rush. Take your time


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 27, 2008)

A small miscellaneous job really.

My brother found this logo online and he would like to have his initials FG embedded inside. The picture's fine (obviously because it isn't my creation!) but the FG inside... 

It shows that my photoshopping abilities leave much to be desired... 

*Any volunteers to do a neater job?* Nothing very fancy, just the initials FG either in script like something similar to Lucida Handwriting, or whatever fonts you think would look well (and make the FG show out a bit more, sharper, not just a very blurred squidgle like my feeble attempt)... 

Below you can see the original logo which you can work on, and beneath it what I tried to do... 







Thanks!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> if y'all need some help here and there with menial work, I can try to lend a hand until some more of y'all end up with more free time . . .
> 
> I'm decent with decent with overlays, blending and the like (I just don't have the skillz to handle my own project at the moment ); anyhow, I had posted some of my prior work in this earlier: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=941664&postcount=548
> 
> If y'all want to brush some of the light work load over my way, I'm up for it.




join us man! we're not all photoshop geniuses you know. join us, and help the cause! your sample pics are awesome! if you'd like, you can join, and we can give you access to the psd drive and all and you can be an official member. it doesn't require a shitload of committment or dedication.. but whenever you're avaliable, you can always take a project or 2 

p.s. don't forget that members of the crew get their request added to the top of the que, and not at the bottom


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 27, 2008)

panchoman said:


> join us man! we're not all photoshop geniuses you know. join us, and help the cause! your sample pics are awesome! if you'd like, you can join, and we can give you access to the psd drive and all and you can be an official member. it doesn't require a shitload of committment or dedication.. but whenever you're avaliable, you can always take a project or 2
> 
> p.s. don't forget that members of the crew get their request added to the top of the que, and not at the bottom




ain't a problem  - I've agreed to pick up Mussels siggy; I should be able to take up Black Panther's request as well.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 27, 2008)

if anyone wants free photoshow CS3 let me know i'll send you an attatchment or ill send you a disk, it is clean dont worry, you wont trust me but if anyone is interested pm me, thought this thread would be interested


----------



## _jM (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone got my post about my sig request???

Last post on page 13 =]  Thankz again


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2008)

_jM said:


> I was wondering if anyone got my post about my sig request???



I saw it this morning but was fixing a hardware issue. I do apologize for not replying sooner. 


@IR, I would really really enjoy it if you joined.

@Skykast, I don't currently have CS3 but I have used it before. I will stick with CS2 thanks for the offer! Oh also, welcome to TPU!

@Pancho, I am in a "creativity block" right now with what we discussed last last week. But dont worry I will think of something.

@Triprift, I am going to have you take a look at ALOT of stuff here very soon. So please emtpy your PM box and let about 10 PM's come through over the next couple days.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

please im me jr


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2008)

icefire3526 said:


> Hey guys I have a project for ya. I would like an avatar for my YouTube Chanel and also if you guys could make the same thing just a bit bigger to go after the credits in my vids that would be awesome.
> 
> Some ideas:
> Definately the text "Icefire3526" in it
> ...



added to the job request cue



_jM said:


> OK guys I would like one of you to make me a new sig .. all i want is for someone to combine my F@H stats with the pic in my avatar and my name jM.fL THANX GUYS!!!



added to the cue as well




JrRacinFan said:


> @PP Mguire
> 
> Well, I had your sig almost finished. Closed it out and forgot to save all the work I did. I am starting on a new one for you this morning. Expect it to be finished by Thursday.



ouch that really sucks man 



_jM said:


> I was wondering if anyone got my post about my sig request???
> 
> Last post on page 13 =]  Thankz again



yeah we gotcha man, we're getting there. 


here are the current standings for job requests and members: 







panchoman said:


> Current Members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





panchoman said:


> Current jobs being worked on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Also, everyone give a warm welcome to Imperialreign, the newest addition to our team! 

@ex_Reven, do give me your specialities so i can update them


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 27, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Skykast, I don't currently have CS3 but I have used it before. I will stick with CS2 thanks for the offer! Oh also, welcome to TPU!



no problem, thanks for the welcome =-)


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 28, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Also, everyone give a warm welcome to Imperialreign, the newest addition to our team!




glad to be aboard - now just point me in the direction of the liqour cabinet, and I'll get started as I sober up!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2008)

oh btw, imperial, do you have an instant messenger? pm me that info + email pl0x.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 28, 2008)

guys I have some experience animating logos/text/pictures with flash, think I could help out or am I at the wrong thread for that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 28, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> guys I have some experience animating logos/text/pictures with flash, think I could help out or am I at the wrong thread for that?



Ygpm.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 28, 2008)

Sky good to see ya got ur sig up looks great.

And jr i got a bit of space with me pm so when ur ready ill do my thang.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome imperialreign, and thank you for accepting to do mine.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 28, 2008)

panchoman said:


> @ex_Reven, do give me your specialities so i can update them



Just quickly checked this thread, taking a break from an essay 
For now I think specialties can be extracting images, photo manipulation.

Maybe Ill get to be more of an all rounder later.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 28, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Sky good to see ya got ur sig up looks great.



thanks


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2008)

wes, what exactly do you want? can you please restate your request?


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 28, 2008)

Panchoman, i talked with JrRacinFan about joining the team as a sig animator, he said I would have to ask you.

Edit: never mind ill PM you


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2008)

*waits for pm *


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2008)

PSD DRIVE is finnally updated and ready to go 

ALL members please email me your os and i will email you back the neccessary things and instructions for the psd drive.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


> PSD DRIVE is finnally updated and ready to go
> 
> ALL members please email me (pancholip@gmail.com) your os and i will email you back the neccessary things and instructions for the psd drive.



do i not know what im talking about because i have no idea what that is? someone want to tell me?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2008)

its a network drive that the team uses to store psds and what not.. if you join, you'll get access


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2008)

Icefire is mine, working on now.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


> PSD DRIVE is finnally updated and ready to go
> 
> ALL members please email me (pancholip@gmail.com) your os and i will email you back the neccessary things and instructions for the psd drive.



my OS is same as specs


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2008)

imperial.. go on msn.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations to skykast, our newest addition to our team! 

He will be our local animation expert and will do some light photoshoping for us as well!

skykast, since you're preety new here, why don't you tell us a little bit about yourself!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Congratulations to skykast, our newest addition to our team!
> 
> He will be our local animation expert and will do some light photoshoping for us as well!
> 
> skykast, since you're preety new here, why don't you tell us a little bit about yourself!



First off thank you for letting me join, I have never been a part of something like this before. Maybe now my work will actually mean something to someone other than me. 

I am really interested in animation, I am starving for information to do this better. I grab every YouTube tutorial and PDF about animating and Photoshoping that I have time for. It is hard to get all of this in with school in the way. I'm currently taking all the computer classes possible, including interning with the computer teacher.

I am taking an A+ Computer Repair course as well. After passing this class I will be able to pay for a course to get my "A+ Computer Repair Certificate", which will help me get paid more at my technician job. On the weekends I work at Staples lol as a computer technician.

Anyway I dont want to continue to bore anyone so I'm really excited for being part of Graphic Artists United™ and i hope its a fun and productive part or my animation career. Thank You.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad to have you aboard SkyKast!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

@jbunch.. get on aim yo 

@skykast.. please pm your instant messenger (aim or msn prefered) and your email .


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Glad to have you aboard SkyKast!



Thanks, glad to be aboard.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard Sky and yep im still alive everyone just been doing alot of morning shifts recently.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Welcome aboard Sky and yep im still alive everyone just been doing alot of morning shifts recently.



trip, hop on skype man.. its been a while


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2008)

YAY 4 SkyKast!!!!! Welcome!

@trip

You have Skype!!? PM me your handle.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

i think trip's hiding from me


----------



## spud107 (Oct 30, 2008)

i seen this an thought it might interest you guys, nokia theme creator, carbide.ui, i need to get into this sort of thing so can make my own sometime.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

could you restate that? i dont really understand your request..


----------



## spud107 (Oct 30, 2008)

not really a request, although a tpu theme for s60 fp2 would be cool lol, jus letting ya know about that theme creator,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2008)

You got it Spud. I will start playing around with the app. See what kinda cool themes I can make.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

i'll leave it to you then jr.. i still dont get it


----------



## Triprift (Oct 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i think trip's hiding from me



* Triprift slowly emerges from the shadows* lol


----------



## spud107 (Oct 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You got it Spud. I will start playing around with the app. See what kinda cool themes I can make.



lol thanks,  got an iphone one on atm, only wish the prog could open .sis files so i could edit it,







panchoman said:


> i'll leave it to you then jr.. i still dont get it



eh? i just thought ya'd like to make cool graphics for a phone, i was bored n seen this thread so . . .


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 30, 2008)

I have carbide.ui
Unfortunantly I never bothered to learn to use the damn thing and none of the layout formats seemed to match my phone, even though my phone was listed as compatible (Nokia E51). Meh.


----------



## spud107 (Oct 30, 2008)

i dont blame ya, for s60 3rd fp1 theres 8 diff resolutions, im having trouble identifying a lot of the newer nokias at times.
edit - from what i can tell e51 is 240 x 320


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

wow that looks like a neat program, im going to play with it for a bit


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> PSD DRIVE is finnally updated and ready to go
> 
> ALL members please email me (pancholip@gmail.com) your os and i will email you back the neccessary things and instructions for the psd drive.



is some one going to let me in on what this is?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2008)

Basically a shared online storage between members. I have yet to get mine up n working.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Basically a shared online storage between members. I have yet to get mine up n working.



oh nice so i get access now that I'm part of the team?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2008)

Yup. As soon as I can figure out how to get mine working


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup. As soon as I can figure out how to get mine working



lol seems like panchoman has it under control he'll explain when he gets home from school


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

So about the PSD Drive, Pancho and i confirmed that we could get on the only problem is you cant open a file directly from the drive sooooo... you have to copy it to your HDD to open it. That's not good with Pancho so i believe he is going to use a different file host.

Just an update.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanx bro!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanx bro!



always


----------



## panchoman (Nov 1, 2008)

ehh we'll just deal with it, plus it acts as a safety measure to prevent accident overwrites. im too freaking busy to actually shift everything over to a different damn server.

HOWEVER, i find it odd that only 3 of the many people have actually asked me for the psd drive access.. the old psd drive won't connect anymore you guys.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

panchoman said:


> HOWEVER, i find it odd that only 3 of the many people have actually asked me for the psd drive access.. the old psd drive won't connect anymore you guys.



i think the rest of the team quit the forums lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 1, 2008)

panchoman said:


> ehh we'll just deal with it, plus it acts as a safety measure to prevent accident overwrites. im too freaking busy to actually shift everything over to a different damn server.
> 
> HOWEVER, i find it odd that only 3 of the many people have actually asked me for the psd drive access.. the old psd drive won't connect anymore you guys.



I hear ya on that busy part :shadedshu I have no time to do anything it seems like!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 1, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> i think the rest of the team quit the forums lol




naw - I've been in and out the last month or two (or three).  Having class right after work, and ass-loads of homework is preventing me from living on TPU for the time being.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 1, 2008)

Whereas, I am just trying to get my rig back and stable. Having to RMA a video card isn't fun.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 1, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> i think the rest of the team quit the forums lol



Im still here ive just been doing early shifts and dont go on in the morning like i used to before work not worth doing it as im only on for 20 minutes. Im on afternoon shifts next week.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

come on guys.. email me your os's so i can send you guys psd drive access.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

ok, so someone willing to make me a sig please?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

yah i think we can handle it, just tell us what you are interested in, ie. Theme, certain graphics, certain effects, ect.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> ok, so someone willing to make me a sig please?



you arent going to get anywhere without telling them what you want.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

very pleasantly put


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

well hmm..., maybe the pic attached, and hmmm,, maybe seeing somewhat of the st george's cross (english flag), and as for effects n what ever, im not sure, i'll leave that up to you, as to be honest i have no idea what effects you could possibly use.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> well hmm..., maybe the pic attached, and hmmm,, maybe seeing somewhat of the st george's cross (english flag), and as for effects n what ever, im not sure, i'll leave that up to you, as to be honest i have no idea what effects you could possibly use.



alrighty, I'll take a stab at it, since this isn't my specialty I'm sure you will have another option or two made by other members, thanks for the request, Pancho will add it to the request list when he sees it


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

thank you


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2008)

Gotz PSD drive axxesssss! W00t!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Gotz PSD drive axxesssss! W00t!



nice, finally lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

@mc-dexter, I'm sorry for any delay there may be, my photoshop got fuxed up so I'm reinstalling then sleeping, ill get on it first thing tomorrow!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

no worries, sleep might be the best idea for me actually its 5:40am here, haha.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

jesus!
only 1:40 here


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

lucky you, anyways thanks, in advance for the sig.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> lucky you, anyways thanks, in advance for the sig.



lol well I'll try, I'm the team's animator/light graphic designer

someone else will help ya out if mine isn't sufficient

Edit: hehe post 400


----------



## Triprift (Nov 2, 2008)

4:15 in the Afternoon here im typing this post from the future lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

Triprift said:


> 4:15 in the Afternoon here im typing this post from the future lol



very kreepy


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

@mc-dexter

which one buddy? you asked for english flag







or


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

or this one  i think it might be wider?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

i could work with this one or is it the other style flag that you want?


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

its really the other flag i want, that one you selected is the union jack, stands for England, Wales, Scotland, n i think N.Ireland aswel. so i'd really like just the St George's Cross please , but the style of flag you found is cool, like a flag is spose to be, lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> its really the other flag i want, that one you selected is the union jack, stands for England, Wales, Scotland, n i think N.Ireland aswel. so i'd really like just the St George's Cross please , but the style of flag you found is cool, like a flag is spose to be, lol



okie its good with me


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

is that sort of what you want? just cooked up something real quick in photoshop


----------



## btarunr (Nov 2, 2008)

I can haz a signature pic?

A little set of things I'd like in the sigpic:  an old typewriter keyboard...overall grayscale...a small "btarunr" in the bottom-left in the typical typewriter font. a little grainy. Ask if you need more pointers.

Many thanks in advance.

You could use these pictures for ideas: 

http://www.janburke.com/uploaded_images/typewriterA008blog-754097.jpg
http://photo.rosalab.net/gallery/content/Fotografia/images/typewriter1ch.jpg


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

one thing to keep in mind however mc-dexter, the height of sig pics can only be 100 px, and this one is ~200, so after its scaled down, it'll look like this: 






the height limit has ruined every other sig i make


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I can haz a signature pic?
> 
> A little set of things I'd like in the sigpic:  an old typewriter keyboard...overall grayscale...a small "btarunr" in the bottom-left in the typical typewriter font. a little grainy. Ask if you need more pointers.
> 
> ...



2nd link doesn't work. your request will be added to the cue in a few, and you will contacted by the next avaliable artist when he is ready to process your request.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 2, 2008)

2nd pic (rehosted):





Thanks again.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

btarunr said:


> 2nd pic (rehosted):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



np... but where have i seen that 2nd pic before? looks like it was in someone's sig before...


----------



## btarunr (Nov 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> np... but where have i seen that 2nd pic before? looks like it was in someone's sig before...



My own sig. Crappy job with mspaint.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

ah yes, that would be it


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

pretty much something like that Pancho, maybe a little extra something... but i have no clue what, so if you wouldnt mind suprising me with some thing extra


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

i dont mind about the re-size, long as i can still see what it is


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> pretty much something like that Pancho, maybe a little extra something... but i have no clue what, so if you wouldnt mind suprising me with some thing extra



i think i'll leave the extra part to skykast (the psd is in your in box btw sky) cause im gonna be gone the whole day today and what not so


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

Current project list:

*Requester*: -------- *Artist Employed*: ------- *Status*: ---------- *Notes/Other Info*:

Mc-dexter --------- SkyKast, Panchoman --- Processing ------- New sig - see post #387/post #391

btarunr ------------ Pending ---------------- Pending --------- New sig - see post #410/post #413


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> Current project list:
> 
> Requester:             Artist Employed:             Status:               Notes/Other Info:
> 
> ...




ohhh its much longer then that  look at post 3 

those 2 are added to teh bottom of the list.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> ohhh its much longer then that  look at post 3
> 
> those 2 are added to teh bottom of the list.



gah rlly?? can u re-post an updated version of it then? lets get them done with!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah i'll get it done once i'm back from this party im going to


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> yeah i'll get it done once i'm back from this party im going to



sounds good


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

l;jkasdflkjasd;lfjkasf


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

Castiel said:


> l;jkasdflkjasd;lfjkasf



.... Seriously, what was the point?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2008)

Castiel said:


> l;jkasdflkjasd;lfjkasf



Thanx for posting but I don't speak "asdf"-ish. Translation please


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

Castiel said:


> l;jkasdflkjasd;lfjkasf



= "I am a retard and I like to spam quality threads"

i took wygregdhuf for a couple years back in Jr High

lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 2, 2008)

working on a new sig/avatar combo...Need constructive criticism please.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> working on a new sig/avatar combo...Need constructive criticism please.



I LOVE the sig but the avvy seems a little plain, I think you should plop Peer right in the middle lol jk

Idk i like the avvy but again, its a bit plain


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Mc-Dexter heres my version of you're sig, hope you like it, if not its understandable lol



>


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 2, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work sky, i like your resourcefulness! 

@J 

i don't think the repeating is a good idea.. they are the same exact images just with different dimension.. i think you should use the avvy how it is, and then make the sig different, or vice versa. keep the best one, and change the other.. keep the theme the same if you'd like, but use a different pic

also, watch the huge shadow.. its good to have a shadow.. but watch out with the threshold and making it too dark


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks panch, that's kinda what I was thinking. Sometimes it scares me how often we think alike.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2008)

he's right about the shadow


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> he's right about the shadow





jbunch07 said:


> Thanks panch, that's kinda what I was thinking. Sometimes it scares me how often we think alike.



great minds think alike


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2008)

As you know SkyKast I am a minimalist so you already know what I am gonna say:


AWESOME JOB!!!!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

oh btw jr, how's everything going with pp mcguire's sig... take 3?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2008)

TBH, Didnt even have a start on take 3 yet. Been attempting to get this damn video card back to at least a working status. That's another issue though.

Take 3 will be ready this week that is a promise!


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> TBH, Didnt even have a start on take 3 yet. Been attempting to get this damn video card back to at least a working status. That's another issue though.
> 
> Take 3 will be ready this week that is a promise!



what did he want in his sig (PP) I forget?


----------



## Triprift (Nov 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> working on a new sig/avatar combo...Need constructive criticism please.



Not bad at all mate id say go for that the way it is simple and cool.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2008)

Pink and black sig mainly showcasing his AM2 rig.

O/T: Can you go on AIM for a moment?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

jr, are you sure you cant recover take 2? how'd you loose it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2008)

Was on my Windows partition when I did a fresh install thinking it was a driver issue with the HD3870 not working properly.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

you can try like recuva and stuff to get it back man..


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

ok I can take some time to whip up another sig, someone tell me a job to do


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

imperial is at the top of the list.. jbunch can't do it because he doesn't have the stalker plug-ins and stuff so yeah.. if you can do that, imperial is at the top of the list (all members of the team get the top priority). otherwise, the next person in line would be wes, see post 283 for details.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 3, 2008)

cool, thanks for the sig


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

no problem.. btw, try centering it and putting the text in the line below


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks for the sig


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh i will do that now, sorry for the same post twice, my neighbours net was playing up,


----------



## Triprift (Nov 3, 2008)

Like panch said centre your sig mon and the writing underneath.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 3, 2008)

I have to say Sky ya did a wonderful job that sig one of the best ive seen for a while.

Apologies for the double post.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 3, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I have to say Sky ya did a wonderful job that sig one of the best ive seen for a while.



thanks!


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Pink and black sig mainly showcasing his AM2 rig.
> 
> O/T: Can you go on AIM for a moment?



Thats basicaly it right there. Ive been in contact with him over PM. Did you mean me? Ive barely been on lately since i have alot of work to do outside. Were losing our house.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Thats basicaly it right there. Ive been in contact with him over PM. Did you mean me? Ive barely been on lately since i have alot of work to do outside. Were losing our house.



what?!??! how come you're losing your house?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 3, 2008)

Last year mom and sister lost their good jobs and now have shit jobs. So we simply cant afford it anymore with the economy the way it is. Weve actualy not been paying on the house since may but the constable finally showed up giving us our 20 day warning the other day. So we have until the 17th to completely restore an RV, get ALL of our stuff packed into this storage box thing and i have to trust a friend enough to tell him/her about my kid so i can stay with them. Sucks but life happens.

Anyways to OT. I got a glimpse of my sig before he lost it  i thought it was good.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

ouch man that sucks  sorry to hear that. i sent this to another friend who was a little down as well, and i think you'll like it:


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks man.


----------



## _jM (Nov 4, 2008)

You guys do really nice work. Can't wait to see what mine will look like!  I'm sure it will be great from what I've seen so far. Keep up the good work fellas!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

_jm I'm sorry for this but could you say your request again, I have gotten to your sig and we marked down the wrong post so I dont know what you want


----------



## panchoman (Nov 4, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> _jm I'm sorry for this but could you say your request again, I have gotten to your sig and we marked down the wrong post so I dont know what you want



the links are wrong, but the post number to the requests can be found in post 3.

@jm, thanks man!


----------



## _jM (Nov 4, 2008)

panchoman said:


> the links are wrong, but the post number to the requests can be found in post 3.
> 
> @jm, thanks man!


No prob man 



SkyKast said:


> _jm I'm sorry for this but could you say your request again, I have gotten to your sig and we marked down the wrong post so I dont know what you want


 


_jM said:


> OK guys I would like one of you to make me a new sig .. all i want is for someone to combine my F@H stats with the pic in my avatar and my name jM.fL THANX GUYS!!!




Page 13  post #325   No need for apologies


----------



## _jM (Nov 4, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Last year mom and sister lost their good jobs and now have shit jobs. So we simply cant afford it anymore with the economy the way it is. Weve actualy not been paying on the house since may but the constable finally showed up giving us our 20 day warning the other day. So we have until the 17th to completely restore an RV, get ALL of our stuff packed into this storage box thing and i have to trust a friend enough to tell him/her about my kid so i can stay with them. Sucks but life happens.
> 
> Anyways to OT. I got a glimpse of my sig before he lost it  i thought it was good.




I feel for ya bro. Me and the wife went through that same situation about 2 1/2 yrs ago. And your right, its life and shit does happen.:shadedshu Sucks that most of the time its the lil guys who bust ass and try the hardest that get shit on.:shadedshu All i can say.. is take it 1 day at a time and keep a positive attitude and things will look up for you and your family.I wish the best for your family and I hope things start looking better for you soon.

 Good luck PP.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2008)

mines 95% done as you can see. Minor tweaks are left, but i'm using it as is for now.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 4, 2008)

_jM said:


> I feel for ya bro. Me and the wife went through that same situation about 2 1/2 yrs ago. And your right, its life and shit does happen.:shadedshu Sucks that most of the time its the lil guys who bust ass and try the hardest that get shit on.:shadedshu All i can say.. is take it 1 day at a time and keep a positive attitude and things will look up for you and your family.I wish the best for your family and I hope things start looking better for you soon.
> 
> Good luck PP.



Thanks alot and im trying to do that. Its just hard to keep things positive knowing i have to raise my kid in this BS of an economy


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2008)

Just an update on the sig and the HD3870.

@3870
Received an RMA# today. Unsure f I will get back an HD3870 as replacement. My wishful thinking is that I hope they offer me a 4850 as replacement. I will be pretty much happy with anything though.

@PP's sig
Now that's finally over and done with. I can get my mind back to other things. Did you like what I had originally planned out for you? Do you want something a little different? LMK bro 

PS: Sorry to hear about the house man. =/


----------



## _jM (Nov 4, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Thanks alot and im trying to do that. Its just hard to keep things positive knowing i have to raise my kid in this BS of an economy



Yea, I hear ya on that bro. We got 2 boys (4 and 6) and its really hard on us too. I used to do construction.. untill 2 1/2 yrs ago, and now im a cook at a local steakhouse. I used to get 40+ hours a week in.. since the economy went to shit the restaurant industry is taking a nose dive and alot of places are closing down.:shadedshu So now in order to keep our place open corporate has cut down on labor by hiring more employees and we cant even hit 30+ hours now. Really sucks too, we have been struggling for the last 3 months or so. But busy season is coming and I hope that will bring the money flowing back in so I can actually make a decent paycheck. 

 Its times like these that make us stronger individuals.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 4, 2008)

> @PP's sig
> Now that's finally over and done with. I can get my mind back to other things. Did you like what I had originally planned out for you? Do you want something a little different? LMK bro


Yea what you had was fine. Im eagerly waiting for the final product =)



> Yea, I hear ya on that bro. We got 2 boys (4 and 6) and its really hard on us too. I used to do construction.. untill 2 1/2 yrs ago, and now im a cook at a local steakhouse. I used to get 40+ hours a week in.. since the economy went to shit the restaurant industry is taking a nose dive and alot of places are closing down. So now in order to keep our place open corporate has cut down on labor by hiring more employees and we cant even hit 30+ hours now. Really sucks too, we have been struggling for the last 3 months or so. But busy season is coming and I hope that will bring the money flowing back in so I can actually make a decent paycheck.


My gas station cut back on our hours too. I know how that is. I dont get 40 anymore =(


----------



## panchoman (Nov 4, 2008)

artists, just a quick check, which jobs are you guys working on? 

pvt i think you're working on wes's stuff right? or are you on icefire? 

and jbunch you're going to be starting mussels's stuff right? 

jr, how's it going with pp's stuff? don't forget to back it up to the psd drive man! 

sky, which one are you on?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2008)

I just woke up and will be reinstalling PS CS2. Right now I am starting from scratch again.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2008)

I apologize for a double post.

@PP

Made you an avatar while working on your sig. Pretty sure you will like it. I will upload both when done.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2008)

panchoman said:


> artists, just a quick check, which jobs are you guys working on?
> 
> pvt i think you're working on wes's stuff right? or are you on icefire?
> 
> ...



I have _jM


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh and @ pancho

I put PP_mguire's PSD in your inbox. I am now lost as to what else to add and placement.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 4, 2008)

panchoman said:


> ouch man that sucks  sorry to hear that. i sent this to another friend who was a little down as well, and i think you'll like it:



Why the cat? Wouldn't a panda be more suitable?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I apologize for a double post.
> 
> @PP
> 
> Made you an avatar while working on your sig. Pretty sure you will like it. I will upload both when done.


Sweet cant wait.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Why the cat? Wouldn't a panda be more suitable?



Nah cuz myself and Mr. mguire love cats!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just wanted to drop in and thank JBunch for the awesome 007 sig.  If anyone has a free minute, I could certainly use a nice bond girl to fill my avvy...

Thanks Jbunch!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> I just wanted to drop in and thank JBunch for the awesome 007 sig.  If anyone has a free minute, I could certainly use a nice bond girl to fill my avvy...
> 
> Thanks Jbunch!



i got that, I'll take a break from my other project


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 5, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> i got that, I'll take a break from my other project



Please dont take a break from your case mod, I've really enjoyed reading your progress.  I hope it doesn't take flight with all those mm of fans!! 

I would really enjoy a nice solo bond girl shot, maybe a silhouette or something?

Like this one:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3029/2616728436_342af4e830.jpg?v=0


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 5, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> I just wanted to drop in and thank JBunch for the awesome 007 sig.  If anyone has a free minute, I could certainly use a nice bond girl to fill my avvy...
> 
> Thanks Jbunch!



Im glad you like it! I'll see what i can do as far as an avy


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Im glad you like it! I'll see what i can do as far as an avy



ya you try, I failed at this one lol I just touched up Eva Green

mlee if you like go right ahead but jbunch will hook you up otherwise



>


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 5, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> ya you try, I failed at this one lol I just touched up Eva Green
> 
> mlee if you like go right ahead but jbunch will hook you up otherwise



actually you can go ahead sky, Im kinda busy atm. so be my guest!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> actually you can go ahead sky, Im kinda busy atm. so be my guest!



already did bro, I just boubt he will like it so I was offering the job to u


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 5, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> already did bro, I just boubt he will like it so I was offering the job to u



oh ok, Well I like it!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> oh ok, Well I like it!



lol well thanks but if he wants a second option I guess its you


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

2 thumbs up Sky!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> 2 thumbs up Sky!



thanks, what happened to ur sig and avvy?

lol nice uncle sam


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> thanks, what happened to ur sig and avvy?
> 
> lol nice uncle sam



LOL


Don't you worry! I am updating the thread and my sig/ava after I am done with PP's sig.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 5, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Don't you worry! I am updating the thread and my sig/ava after I am done with PP's sig.



kk good


----------



## panchoman (Nov 5, 2008)

nice job sky!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

i have to do this sorry lol I cant resist



>


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol yay PPs sig. I got an hour before i have to leave for work  I wish i had a handheld PC.


----------



## Atnevon (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am a Graphic Design major, but not sure about joining the group. Hopefully, this is a topic where I might get some help.

So I am doing a GIF for some CSS design. I am editing a GIF of the Matrix code from...The Matrix.

In Imageready, the GIF behaves. However, once I save, the layers build up, and this code does not want to flush right? Any guesses on how I can get this to work?








Here is the original for reference. I want to do this, with the black transparent, so when I have it fixed in my CSS position, the code just lays overtop it.






Thanks to anyone that can give me advice,
-Andrew


----------



## panchoman (Nov 5, 2008)

don't put a background in the original image.. when you're rendering it, add a black matte to it so that you get the black. 

as for the animation.. ask skykast, he's the local animation expert


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I've never used imageready before, cant help ya there


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

here is wes's request!



>


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 7, 2008)

wanted to give an update - 

Mussel's sig is about 90% done, there are a few things I want to address still, though.

I've started on Black Panther's and will have that finished after Mussel's is completed.

WhiteLouts has asked that I come up with a new avatar and sig to replace his current ones, so I intend to take that on after BP's.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

who is wes btw? lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 7, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> wanted to give an update -
> 
> Mussel's sig is about 90% done, there are a few things I want to address still, though.
> 
> ...



Excellent. I'm glad to hear that! did whitelotus post here? 



SkyKast said:


> who is wes btw? lol



http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=61057

that would be wes, why don't you pm him and let him know that the sig is done


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2008)

Heya Pancho,

PP's sig is finished. Now I used a font/typeface you may not have installed. Could you take a look over it and add any effects that you wish. It is in your inbox on the PSD Drive. Thanks man!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya Pancho,
> 
> PP's sig is finished. Now I used a font/typeface you may not have installed. Could you take a look over it and add any effects that you wish. It is in your inbox on the PSD Drive. Thanks man!



will do.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

> http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=61057
> 
> that would be wes, why don't you pm him and let him know that the sig is done



he has no posts.....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2008)

I gave him a visitor's message.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

I PMed him

ok so i'm on to my next project! 

I have _jM


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

so what do you guys think of wes's sig?



>



btw: how do you get it to say "ATTACHMENT" around it? i have to put it in quote so it stands out


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 8, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Excellent. I'm glad to hear that! did whitelotus post here?




naw - it was via PM


----------



## Triprift (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys ya need to get some sig examples in posts 4 and 5 its getting very boring looking at reserved. =/


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Hey guys ya need to get some sig examples in posts 4 and 5 its getting very boring looking at reserved. =/



we'll be updating decorating and making this thread 3x better this weekend... atleast if we stay on schedule


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2008)

panchoman said:


> we'll be updating decorating and making this thread 3x better this weekend... atleast if we stay on schedule



300% more thread-like than ever before!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 300% more thread-like than ever before!



lmao EXACTLY!


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 8, 2008)

O.k now that I am in the RIGHT thread..... I need a new sig for a forum that I use that isnt related to computers lol. Its all about my particular breed of dog. I guess a couple of my favourite pics of me dog and her name and maybee some flames in the background (showing how tuff she is ) and a slogan like "I'm going to hell and taking my bully with me" 
Something along them lines anyway do i need to post the pics here or pm them to the nice person doing this for me?
Cheers and thanks Craigleberry


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2008)

So about my past due sig


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

speak of the devil, i was just showing jr what i have so far for your sig. (i'm doing some special effects for your sig ) what do you think pp?

i must say though, if you hadn't requested the pink and black, this would look awesome too:


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> O.k now that I am in the RIGHT thread..... I need a new sig for a forum that I use that isnt related to computers lol. Its all about my particular breed of dog. I guess a couple of my favourite pics of me dog and her name and maybee some flames in the background (showing how tuff she is ) and a slogan like "I'm going to hell and taking my bully with me"
> Something along them lines anyway do i need to post the pics here or pm them to the nice person doing this for me?
> Cheers and thanks Craigleberry



your request will be added to the cue shortly, please be aware that there is a small wait before the next avaliable artist will asist you


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

@ pp, look at this: 






these are 3 different versions of your sigs, (regular, faux inverse and regular inverse respectively) and i must say i like the inversed ones better .. for somereason all of jr's compositional images are turning out looking even better with some inverse effects


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2008)

i like the bottom (green) one


----------



## Triprift (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the regular


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the middle one =)


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the middle one but they are all awesome!

Edit: PP you beat me to it, we posted sme exact time lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I like the middle one =)



so are you okay with the 2nd one? cause i'm going to be finalizing it if theres nothing else you need changed.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2008)

Well i dont mean to be a pain cause im upgrading to Intel soon but AMD will be my "main" rig so to speak so yes the second is compeltely fine thank you


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2008)

Well we can always change it over to an Intel badge whenver you want. We have the original files saved. So just let us know.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 8, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> O.k now that I am in the RIGHT thread..... I need a new sig for a forum that I use that isnt related to computers lol. Its all about my particular breed of dog. I guess a couple of my favourite pics of me dog and her name and maybee some flames in the background (showing how tuff she is ) and a slogan like "I'm going to hell and taking my bully with me"
> Something along them lines anyway do i need to post the pics here or pm them to the nice person doing this for me?
> Cheers and thanks Craigleberry




got a little tired of that rather bland one I made a long while back? 

TBH with ya, I was never really happy with how that siggy turned out


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well we can always change it over to an Intel badge whenver you want. We have the original files saved. So just let us know.


Ok cool you guys rock  I should still have AMD for at least....2 more weeks. When i upgrade ill let yall know.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Well i dont mean to be a pain cause im upgrading to Intel soon but AMD will be my "main" rig so to speak so yes the second is compeltely fine thank you





JrRacinFan said:


> Well we can always change it over to an Intel badge whenver you want. We have the original files saved. So just let us know.



JR summed it up preety well, since we're a united group of artists, we can get together and offer some additional benefits. one of these is the psd drive, a network drive that we use for storing raw photoshop files. almost every member of the team has access and we can go in and replace the amd logo in less then 5 seconds thanks to the psd drive .


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

your sig located here: 


```
http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo259/GraphicArtistsUnited/Finished%20Works/PP%20Mguire/PP_mguireFinal1.gif
```

oh btw guys, congrats on over 500 posts! let keep it going! 

oh wow, i got like 10 thanks today  and i got 1k thanks!!!! YAY


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

is any on craigleberry? if not I will take it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2008)

I think imperialreign is working on it for him.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

AFAIK, craigleberry is in line, but no artist has signed up for the job yet. theres a few people before craigle's request.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think imperialreign is working on it for him.



I haven't taken it - I was simply raggin him a bit on a sig I had made for him months and months ago.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

panchoman said:


> AFAIK, craigleberry is in line, but no artist has signed up for the job yet. theres a few people before craigle's request.



nevermind dont assign me anything I am currently trying to figure out imperial's request lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> nevermind dont assign me anything I am currently trying to figure out imperial's request lol



lol okay, i think you're gonna be doing jm's request afterwards right?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

panchoman said:


> lol okay, i think you're gonna be doing jm's request afterwards right?



yah

hopefully I can get both of these done because i have some free time now, because all i am doing with my mod is waiting for parts


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2008)

You guys are amazing thanks alot


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

that's an awesome sig man pan h and jr sure work well together!


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 8, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I haven't taken it - I was simply raggin him a bit on a sig I had made for him months and months ago.



And I appreciate it mate I cant use them photo shop programmes very well. I guess for a dumb bloke like myself it would take me months to do a sig that would take the more gifted person hours.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 8, 2008)

SkyKast & Panchoman are pretty sweet at making sig's ... look at mine for example


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2008)

@mc-dexter
Yeah, they did an awesome job! 

@PP mguire
Said it before will say it again, your very welcome!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> You guys are amazing thanks alot





SkyKast said:


> that's an awesome sig man pan h and jr sure work well together!



100% correct. me and jr make an excellent team. won't you agree jr?   



mc-dexter said:


> SkyKast & Panchoman are pretty sweet at making sig's ... look at mine for example




Thanks guys, it's very much appreciated


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

oh hey jr, could you take imperial's request when you get a chance?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2008)

Let me look it over again. If I need any help, I will PM you.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

its not confusing its just a hell of a photoshopping job, you have to make the picture look like it is wintery/cold


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Current Members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





panchoman said:


> Current jobs being worked on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Updated to reflect the recent changes and additions.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

oh pancho btw I have craigleberry as well


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> oh pancho btw I have craigleberry as well


LOL okay but don't forget that we need to do jms sig first 
@pvt how is it going with icefires request?
@jr. Ive got a lot of crap planned to do tommrow/tonight so you might have to do the update yourself -- you have all of he resources you need

@jbunch I really need to talk to you so please hit me up whenever you have time


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2008)

That's not an issue panch.

Imperialreign, your going to have to PM me the .rar file of the images and plugin again.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's not an issue panch.
> 
> Imperialreign, your going to have to PM me the .rar file of the images and plugin again.



i sent you what imperial sent me

ygpm


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanx SkyKast but the link to the rar in your pm was bad as well.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanx SkyKast but the link to the rar in your pm was bad as well.



fxed, ygpm again


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 9, 2008)

only i say this is a Artists thread


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> only i say this is a Artists thread



Ummm ok? Unsure of how to take that comment hayder.master

But, thanks for dropping by!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ummm ok? Unsure of how to take that comment hayder.master
> 
> But, thanks for dropping by!



haha.. that made me laugh for some reason


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> only i say this is a Artists thread



wtf? jr you dealt with that amazingly lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 10, 2008)

hERE IS the ICEFIRE request.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 10, 2008)

looking nice pvt!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah nice job!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2008)

*Post 4 Update*

For those of you who want a summary of what is finished here's an update. You can also find this information in post#4.



> Finished Works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2008)

My sig has been completed as well. Might be a few minor tweaks left (just trying to work around compression artifacting) but its finished as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2008)

Ygpm Mussells.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ygpm Mussells.



you got one too.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2008)

Post 4 updated. Thanks Mussels


----------



## Triprift (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought u were having examples of your work JR in post 4


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope. Still working on updating the thread more. That is going to be in post 5. I have to get with Jb and go over all the samples with him.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 10, 2008)

then lets get to it!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 10, 2008)

artist samples go in post 5, J when you're ready, please hit me up. 

Any artist that hasn't submitted their samples needs to get in contact with me!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 10, 2008)

Mussel's siggy is done (as you know), I'll see if I can't adjust a few things to eliminate some of the jpg artifacts.  It'd be nice if we could get a little higher of a sig cap limit than the 19.5kb . . .


I'll be starting on Black Panther's hopefully tonight, then WhiteLotus' requests . . .


BTW, PVT has undertaken my STALKER menu request


----------



## panchoman (Nov 10, 2008)

ah okay, thanks for brining me up to speed imperial, it's very much appreciated. imperial, i do need to talk to ya but a thing or 2, so please hit me up on msn or w/e whenever you have time.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 10, 2008)

ok and _jM's is done, Panch is just looking it over and finishing it up (cleaning up my sloppy work lol)

I'll start on craigleberry's now


----------



## panchoman (Nov 10, 2008)

sounds good guys. next avaliable artist kindly serve btarunr. and that concludes the cue, so once you guys are done with the requests you've picked up, you're free unless if another request comes in  

afterwards, we will be working on some internal projects when we have free artists


----------



## panchoman (Nov 11, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Current Members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





panchoman said:


> Current jobs being worked on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is what the current cue looks like guys! keep up the great work artists! 

also, Jb, just hit me up later when you get the time and we'll set up the samples. 

Jr, please add mussels to the finished works table.

thanks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL ... 

Take a look at post #4 Pancho. I did a small update earlier.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 11, 2008)

awesome stuff, can ya hit me up on aim?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 11, 2008)

Only for a few moments. Im on my lunch right now from work.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

*_jM's sig*

hey _jM your sig is finished!!!

WooHoo!

here are two choices for ya!



> -


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> hey _jM your sig is finished!!!
> 
> WooHoo!
> 
> here are two choices for ya!



Damn nice work Sky Im really diggn the one on the right

Thanks for the great sig bro!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

hey no sweat, anytime. thanks for giving me something to do lol


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

Now I just need to put it to use lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

_jM said:


> Now I just need to put it to use lol




lol save it to ur comp then go to ur user CP then on the left side panel select "edit signature" which is the 6th option down under "settings & options"

now go down to where it says "signature picture" hit browse then select what you saved it as, then his save changes


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

no offence SkyKast, but look's like he already has a Sig up so i think he know's what to do, lol, but still handy for any other people who don't know how do to it


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

Could i be cheeky and ask for my Sig to be changed slightly please?

i'd like the flames comming up from the bottom and maybe higher on the left and right side's? and possiblky the the edge's on the st george's cross to reach all the way to edge and anything else you may want to consider editing for what ever reason any of you see. please?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

lol yah just realized that, thought he was asking how lol, w/e now its a guide 

Edit: sig looks good _jm


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

well when he originally made post i couldnt make it bigger... I have this addon for firefox called cooliris and it allows me to view stuff like that but you can't copy it through the cooliris.. but i got it working now


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

great!


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

now i do want to know how i can center it up?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

_jM said:


> now i do want to know how i can center it up?



in the text area just above where you hit browse select everything then hit center


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry SkyKast but just incase.... Select = Highlight

sorry, just think it word's up better, lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

jesus christ lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

i know, sorry, im being picky cause im tired, think i should go bed.... yep im going, haha, only 5hour sleep by time i get settled then work!!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

hah good luck with that


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

i highlighted it but i dont see a "center" option any where.. sorry for the ignorance.. its late.


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

ok done .. im tard tonite .. i have to be @ work in 5 hours as well ..


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

Since i made mod status, how about we mix my old custom title with my new one.

Find me some cute critter eating a banstick with Nom Nom Nom written on it 

(This is for an avatar, not a sig. i like my new sig)


edit: center! omg! *goes and does it*


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

i have work in 8hour but got be up in 5ish, i only help waste people's lives away anyways = BarMan


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

completely understandable, lol I have no school 2morrow wohooo, veterans day ftw!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Since i made mod status, how about we mix my old custom title with my new one.
> 
> Find me some cute critter eating a banstick with Nom Nom Nom written on it
> 
> ...



woah!, mod, when did you get that


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> woah!, mod, when did you get that



me and sneeky got promoted about 12 hours ago.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> me and sneeky got promoted about 12 hours ago.



NICE! congrats


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool... to be honest i already thought you was a mod, some little voice in my head told me so, haha


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> Cool... to be honest i already thought you was a mod, some little voice in my head told me so, haha



hah! you just got a new avvy from searching nom nom nom?

lol

edit:



>


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

Mussels... you wanted some creature saying nom nom nom....


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats mussels!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> hah! you just got a new avvy from searching nom nom nom?
> 
> lol



hahaha, did you just google "nom nom nom" aswel?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> hahaha, did you just google "nom nom nom" aswel?



yah lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

haha, but my avy kicks ass, i love it, ... lets see how long it takes before i get bored though, prob not be long knowing me.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

lol, at least the current avy was something i made myself.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

true... why not go for making another yourself then?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> true... why not go for making another yourself then?



because drawing googly eyes and triangle teeth is the exact limit of my skills


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

here is a nominee for your new sig lmao woot for ms paint!!!



>





Mussels said:


> because drawing googly eyes and triangle teeth is the exact limit of my skills



ha and you see my skill limit above ^^


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> here is a nominee for your new sig lmao woot for ms paint!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the shit...


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

lol thats some magic for MS Paint


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

hell yah


----------



## Triprift (Nov 11, 2008)

Lads this isnt the funny pics thread im only saying this cus i dont want this thread closed  =/


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm a mod of GN, so if you want posts removed PM the original poster, and if any are left i can clean em up.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry mon long day at work its cool.


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

Only thing ive noticed about this sig is that it doesnt keep my stats its a pic of my stats maybe we can change that Sky?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

_jM said:


> Only thing ive noticed about this sig is that it doesnt keep my stats its a pic of my stats maybe we can change that Sky?



that'd require two pics, which isnt allowed here (we cant do it, forum wont let us)

The rest would require something fancy, and deal with where the original image (that updated) came from - changes may need to be made on that end.


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh i see.. just take it out and make the lettering bigger for me? That would be awsome Sky  =]


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

ok, i'm either guessing you all feel im not happy with mo Sig by asking for it to be altered, which wouldnt be the case, i do like it, just want some minor altereations 

or that nobody actually seen my post about wanting it altering.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

or, its the off hour when the americans are all asleep.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lads this isnt the funny pics thread im only saying this cus i dont want this thread closed  =/



the funny picture thread was before i joined, so i know very little about that, the most i know about that even is "good bye crazy picture thread - if you miss it add this to your Sig" or something like that 

the thread sounded like it would of been a good un though.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> or, its the off hour when the americans are all asleep.



lol i actually did post it some time last night just before the thread got abit busy again.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

go play in the googly eye thread, if you want some fun with that. Go check general nonsense.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 11, 2008)

haha, i'd love to sit around and do pretty much nothing for the rest of the day, but as it is im 5 min late for work already


----------



## panchoman (Nov 11, 2008)

@ sky, can you fix up mc's sig please. 
mussels is right Mc, most of the artists weren't around when you asked for your request, it has been acknowledged now, and will be added to the cue. When sky is avaliable, he will fix it up for you. 

@Jm unfortunantly, the sig pic you were using originally was a dynamically changing pic (meaning that the server would change the pic periodically). Due to the tpu limits, we cannot combine the dynamic sig with the image for the background and all. My apologies. Could you just repeat what you want us to do with the sig now?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

_jM said:


> Ahhh i see.. just take it out and make the lettering bigger for me? That would be awsome Sky  =]



sorry I just got up from sleep. I can make the letters bigger for you but like panch said it cant be cotinuously updating.



mc-dexter said:


> ok, i'm either guessing you all feel im not happy with mo Sig by asking for it to be altered, which wouldnt be the case, i do like it, just want some minor altereations
> 
> or that nobody actually seen my post about wanting it altering.



I never saw your post sorry buddy, whuddya want done? I'll be happy to perfect it.



Mussels said:


> or, its the off hour when the americans are all asleep.



yup


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> sorry I just got up from sleep. I can make the letters bigger for you but like panch said it cant be cotinuously updating.




I completely understand. But I didnt know that my stats would be jsut a picture instead of ever changing.. If i knew it was just a pic of the stats I would have not asked for them to be implemented in the sig.. Im not trying to be picky .. i just didnt know. And if its a problem then dont worry about it bro. Thanks for the great work.

@ panch  Yea thats my bad for not understanding the TPU forum sig limits. All I was gonna say was to  see if you can just take out the stats and replace it with bigger lettering for my name. Nothing too drastic just keep it like it is with my name bigger and a bit longer so it stands out. Thanks guys and my apologies once again.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 11, 2008)

no problem man, i'll have your sig updated in a bit 

@Sky, don't worry about jm, i've got him, just work on dexter's stuff and the other request.


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks guys .. yall are a great bunch!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

before I can continue on craigleberry's what does dexter want changed on his???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry guys, I've been neglecting the thread. Hey panch, hit me up via AIM when you get a moment.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 12, 2008)

right, i've had a long day and night, only just got in, going bed after this post so sorry i cant stay and answer much tonight, and then i got work tomorrow! but anyways i'd like the flames comming up from the bottom and maybe higher on the left and right side's? and the Mc - Dexter on the bottom left side, and possibly the the edge's on the st george's cross to reach all the way to edge and anything else you may want to consider editing for what ever reason you might think it will improve the Sig, anyways, night.

P.s. Thanks SkyKast and anyone else who may take part


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

@mc-dexter

alrighty so here are two revised versions (to your request)

hope you are happier with them this time 

the first one has the english crest behind the flames and the second one has the english crest in front of them



> -



if you need any more adjustments just let me know


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 12, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> @mc-dexter
> 
> alrighty so here are two revised versions (to your request)
> 
> ...



Skycast, my critique:

Good concept, but execution is lacking.  You need learn to render fire (or get some REALLY good brushes).  I can help you out if you need it. (PM me if you do)


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

So what do we have to do to request y'all to do some custom stuff?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2008)

What would you like done Castiel? Have a color scheme in mind?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

just tell us what you want, post it right here in the thread!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> What would you like done Castiel? Have a color scheme in mind?



Well for a Avatar I would like some kind of dark angel or a valkyrie from max payne. And a Red and black scheme sig with my Name Castiel on it. With the Jinx skull on it with the nerd glasses, and a Intel and Nvidia logo's on it to.

Can you see ?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

jr want to take it? I have  1 I am working on and one in cue for me


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

Do I need to explain more on it?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think so but the artist who picks it up might ask you for more specifics. 

Your request will be added the the que shortly by pancho or jr


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I don't think so but the artist who picks it up might ask you for more specifics.
> 
> Your request will be added the the que shortly by pancho or jr



Ok thanks!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

Castiel said:


> Ok thanks!



you are very welcome

There are many members of the thread viewing it at the moment so you will probably get an artist soonish


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 12, 2008)

Keep up the great work people's


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sorry for the wait on your sig but things have been a bit hectic, I have definately gotten it underway just like 60% done I'd say


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 12, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> @mc-dexter
> 
> alrighty so here are two revised versions (to your request)
> 
> ...



Look's good to me  but just so you know, the small crest in the center is actually the "newcastle united" logo  for those not in UK basically a football team... or should i say soccer 



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Skycast, my critique:
> 
> Good concept, but execution is lacking.  You need learn to render fire (or get some REALLY good brushes).  I can help you out if you need it. (PM me if you do)



I'm happy with what i got but still, I'd love to see some other edit's of my Sig, obviously im not expecting no one to jump to do it right away, as i know there's prob people without a Sig at all, so yeh. anyways, time for work already, ..... what a shit few days im really having lately!


----------



## Triprift (Nov 12, 2008)

Football is what it is not soccer they call it that here in Ozz and its annoying.


----------



## Bow (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello,
I am looking to get a sig made if you have the time.
I would like it to be based on Top Fuel Drag Racing
I have lots of pictures if that would help.

Drop me a pm if you have questions.
Thanks


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

you will be added tgo the waiting list shortly


----------



## Bow (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2008)

Castiel said:


> Well for a Avatar I would like some kind of dark angel or a valkyrie from max payne. And a Red and black scheme sig with my Name Castiel on it. With the Jinx skull on it with the nerd glasses, and a Intel and Nvidia logo's on it to.
> 
> Can you see ?



You got it.

@Pancho

Put me in queue for Castiel's ava and sig.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll take bow I guess but I am still working on craigleberry's so if anyone else is here and wants to be helpful you can take it


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You got it.
> 
> @Pancho
> 
> Put me in queue for Castiel's ava and sig.



Thank you.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2008)

Castiel said:


> Thank you.



Hey anytime. Just ask.  I will get to working on it within the next day. I say give it over the weekend to be finalized.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

Bow said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to get a sig made if you have the time.
> I would like it to be based on Top Fuel Drag Racing
> I have lots of pictures if that would help.
> ...



as for you I'm sorry but there might be a couple day wait


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd love to be albe to take it, as I'm a big fan of NHRA myself and have worked on some privately owned street/strip rods - although I have a couple of requests I need to handle first . . .


----------



## panchoman (Nov 13, 2008)

@sky, you don't have to take every request lol, we're out here too and we can take some requests too, don't take too much work upon yourself sky . 

so jr you've got castiel and imperial you've got bow?


----------



## Bow (Nov 13, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> as for you I'm sorry but there might be a couple day wait




hey no problem...take all the time you need its not that big deal.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I'd love to be albe to take it, as I'm a big fan of NHRA myself and have worked on some privately owned street/strip rods - although I have a couple of requests I need to handle first . . .



alright thanks!



panchoman said:


> @sky, you don't have to take every request lol, we're out here too and we can take some requests too, don't take too much work upon yourself sky .
> 
> so jr you've got castiel and imperial you've got bow?



ha I know but no one else was taking it lol, i was getting a bit impatient, now that I look I waited for about 5 minutes for someone to take it lol



Bow said:


> hey no problem...take all the time you need its not that big deal.



ok thanks for understanding!

it looks like imperialrealm has taken your request so if you need anything PM him


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2008)

@Pancho

Yup, working it right now.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 13, 2008)

panchoman said:


> @sky, you don't have to take every request lol, we're out here too and we can take some requests too, don't take too much work upon yourself sky .
> 
> so jr you've got castiel and *imperial you've got bow*?





that's cool.

Black Panther's logo is done, so I'll move onto WhiteLotus' avy and siggy request this weekend, and I'll start bow's in the mean time as well.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

imperial if you dont mind could you put black panther's logo on the PSD drive or post it here so we can see?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 14, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> imperial if you dont mind could you put black panther's logo on the PSD drive or post it here so we can see?




I'll try to get it up this weekend - I still haven't made the time to get access to the PSD, but I'll be getting in touch with pancho over it this weekend.

anyway, this is BP's logo:


----------



## panchoman (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome job imperial. 

just an update guys, i'm going on a trip tommorow-sunday so i'll probably not be on tpu. just send me a pm, cause i'll see them in my email and will get back to yall


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

looks great imperial!

alright, I'll miss ya panch lol

anyways craigleberry's sig is finally finished. Again I have two options for ya the only difference is the type of flame, you werent specific on what type of flame you wanted. But I think I covered both ends of the spectrum with the two options I am giving you.

here they are:



> -





PS - to anyone: how do you make the post have the attachments in it and say "Attached Thumbnail" around it. All I do is put the attachments in quotes to make it stand out a bit.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks heaps skycast them two are so good I will have to alternate between the two of em if you dont mind.  Great work...


----------



## Triprift (Nov 14, 2008)

Awwww cmon Craig mon choose one =/


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

I couldn't decide LOL they both have their own pros


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2008)

Dude, Skykast is that VegasPro in your sig, video editor????


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

Castiel said:


> Dude, Skykast is that VegasPro in your sig, video editor????



yep firefox on left, camtasia screen recorder in middle and vegas pro 8 on right

y?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 15, 2008)

http://artjunk.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/05/03/viewmaster_rojo.gif

can someone put a nismo lgo on that for me please


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://artjunk.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/05/03/viewmaster_rojo.gif
> 
> can someone put a nismo lgo on that for me please



I'll take this request.

I have nothing to do so this should be done soon


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://artjunk.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/05/03/viewmaster_rojo.gif
> 
> can someone put a nismo lgo on that for me please



ugh like this nisimo logo? no idea what "nisimo" is sorry I guess its a car by Nissan. Could you be a little more specific about what you want done here?



>


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

well either way here ya go, if it isnt what you were looking for then just let me know and I'll be glad to accommodate you.



>


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, i was busy, i want it on the actual viewfinder itself.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

gotchya give me a sec


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

here, I gave ya 3 different choices:



> -  -



better or want something else done?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 15, 2008)

im using the first one, thanks


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> im using the first one, thanks



no problem, that would have been my choice


----------



## binsky3333 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey,
I talked to Pancho and i am just requesting a signature for my website.

The sig needs to be 135x135(72 dpi) and it needs to be either a jpg or a png, which ever one your would like. 

I need the signature to be a wikipedia world with a book pasted over it, but i want the book kinda see through so u can still see the wikipedia world.

http://www.wikipedia.org/

The world on that page is the one i want.

THANKS A LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll take your request!

what book do you want over it?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 16, 2008)

is this in any way what you are looking for? you didnt really give me much to go on here so if it isnt just let me know and give me a bit of a more specific request and I'll be happy to accommodate it.

here is what I came up with (very simple):



>


----------



## binsky3333 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats exactly what i was looking for!

Thanks!


----------



## binsky3333 (Nov 16, 2008)

Actually i cannot use that logo becaue the wikipedia world is copyrighted. Therefore i need a new one. For a temporary one can i just have the picture of the book with a white background. BTW is needs to be 135x135 pixels and 72dpi.

Thanks!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> yep firefox on left, camtasia screen recorder in middle and vegas pro 8 on right
> 
> y?



Lol, Final Cut Pro is the best! Screw Vegas!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Guys, I'm Back, and I'm ready to do even better. After my roadtrip/minivacation, i'm relaxed rested and ready to do much more! I'm glad to see that you've been doing such a great job with handling everything Sky. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

Castiel said:


> Lol, Final Cut Pro is the best! Screw Vegas!



hahaha! you use a mac and are on TPU?...

@

here is just the book, I didnt know if you wanted it a little transparent or not so I did both:



>




*Edit: wohooo Panch is back!!! and no problem man I enjoy it*


----------



## binsky3333 (Nov 17, 2008)

Love em both i think ill go with the non transparent one...


Thanks again!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 17, 2008)

@ sky, i'm going to need your help with updating the tables. and i'll let you update them once we get the new method up


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> Love em both i think ill go with the non transparent one...
> 
> Thanks again!



no problem, if you need anything dont be afraid to come back to this thread!



panchoman said:


> @ sky, i'm going to need your help with updating the tables. and i'll let you update them once we get the new method up



alright sounds good to mee, whats the new method?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 17, 2008)

remember what i was asking you to write down as a note for me? that's what my plan is. i just need to figure out the specifics of how to implement it.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

right I saved that text somewhere...lol I'll find it


----------



## panchoman (Nov 17, 2008)

don't worry about it, i'll hit you up later and let ya know what to do. i need to figure out the specifics of it first


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

i found it but seeing that we both remember what it was it was a kind of pointless note lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 17, 2008)

true that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> hahaha! you use a mac and are on TPU?..



Nah, I use my PC all the time, so I get on TPU with my PC, but I just use a mac when I do some editing.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

oh...i would do that but i use my money to make my PC better not to buy a mac


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> oh...i would do that but i use my money to make my PC better not to buy a mac



lol, I didn't buy a mac, my work gave me one to use.

If I could I would burn the Apple company to the ground, Im just trained in Final Cut pro, so I have to use it on a mac.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

I never said final cut was bad, it is a really good program I just don't have a mac...macs aren't even bad they just cant do what me + most other people on TPU like to do with computers. Apple is a genius company they have a great product for a certain group of people, sadly for them it isn't the majority of the people that's why Microsoft still "owns" computers. And I own an iPhone3G and I love it so I don't hate the company or anything. They just aren't for me.

EDIT: But lets stop hijacking this thread, I should be taking better care of this...


----------



## panchoman (Nov 17, 2008)

the mac platform is far superior when it comes to user interface and any type of media. i use cs3e on os x leopard at my school and its kick ass. i can drag and drop an6d do all kinds of crazy things that make my experience more organized and more efficent. plus it comes with great built in tools like comic life (like no windows equiv), garageband(like mixcraft but better), keynote(like powerpoint), and imovie(equiv would be like powerdirector) for free.

in fact, if directx was avaliable on the mac platform, i would be using an imac or mac tower instead. or if mac was avaliable for pcs, i would build and dual boot with linux and mac. directx and fear of trying out a new os are the only things that keep the world still running on windows. linux is superior for servers and what not.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah I've worked with them the user interface is amazing but I still like windows better

the day Apple starts lisensing OSX I will be so happy!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 18, 2008)

the day osx comes to windows will be the day that dx will go to windows. not gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

panchoman said:


> the day osx comes to windows will be the day that dx will go to windows. not gonna happen anytime soon.



what is dx?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 18, 2008)

i meant directx. 

sky, i need jm's psd in my inbox man.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i meant directx.
> 
> sky, i need jm's psd in my inbox man.



I'm on it

EDIT: It was already in there but I deleted it and copied it back in


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 18, 2008)

Whenever you get a chance pancho, could you post a updated work list up here...  I wanna see what has to be done / is done.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 18, 2008)

you gotta ask sky about the jobs, i've been away for a few and i'm planning on implementing a new system for managing the jobs so i'm really in the mood to update everything all over again. 

are you done with imperial's request?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Whenever you get a chance pancho, could you post a updated work list up here...  I wanna see what has to be done / is done.




*Requestee / Artist Employed / Notes / Status*

_jM / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_

mc-dexter / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_

[I.R.A] fbi / SkyKast / Picture Manipulation / _Finished_

Craigleberry / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_

Binsky3333 / SkyKast / New Website Logo / _Finished_

castiel / JrRacinFan / New Avatar + Signature / _Processing_

bow / Imperialreign / New Signature / _Processing_


----------



## _jM (Nov 18, 2008)

Yo panch.. No rush on that sig bro. I know you had you mini-vacation in all so just relax and get to it when you can. And thanks for hookn me up bro


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

alrighty the most recent items have been made into a work list and posted here: Post #712


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 18, 2008)

Skykast, Speaking of which:

@Castiel

It's going to be an extra few days. I may not be able to gain access to my pc until Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> *Requestee / Artist Employed / Notes / Status*
> 
> _jM / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_
> 
> ...





I've also got WhiteLotus prior to bow for a sig/avy . . . hopefully if all goes well, I can wrap them both up round the same time.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

UPDATED:


*Requestee / Artist Employed / Notes / Status*

_jM / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_

mc-dexter / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_

[I.R.A] fbi / SkyKast / Picture Manipulation / _Finished_

Craigleberry / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_

Binsky3333 / SkyKast / New Website Logo / _Finished_

castiel / JrRacinFan / New Avatar + Signature / _Processing_

bow / Imperialreign / New Signature / _In Line, #1_

WhiteLotus / Imperialreign / New Signature / _Processing_


----------



## _jM (Nov 18, 2008)

Sky.. Panch is editing my sig rite now.. so its actually still being processed.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

UPDATED:


*Requestee / Artist Employed / Notes / Status*

_jM / SkyKast - Panchoman / New Signature / _Finished_

mc-dexter / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_

[I.R.A] fbi / SkyKast / Picture Manipulation / _Finished_

Craigleberry / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_

Binsky3333 / SkyKast / New Website Logo / _Finished_

castiel / JrRacinFan / New Avatar + Signature / _Processing_

bow / Imperialreign / New Signature / _In Line, #1_

WhiteLotus / Imperialreign / New Signature / _Processing_


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

_jM said:


> Sky.. Panch is editing my sig rite now.. so its actually still being processed.



also I don't know why he is doing it, I could do what you want and have it posted in 20 minutes but it doesnt matter to me


----------



## panchoman (Nov 18, 2008)

Jm, here is the final sig i came up with: 





your sig is located here: 

```
http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo259/GraphicArtistsUnited/Finished%20Works/Jm/_jMs-sig-2.jpg
```


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 18, 2008)

Jesus damn!!! holy shit thats a big name but it looks good, nice job panch, thanks for cleaning up my act lol

*UPDATED *job list located HERE


----------



## _jM (Nov 19, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Jm, here is the final sig i came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hells yea.. That looks great Bro. Thanks again for hookn it up!



SkyKast said:


> also I don't know why he is doing it, I could do what you want and have it posted in 20 minutes but it doesnt matter to me



I know you would have done it for me. But panch offered to fix it prolly thinkn you had some other stuff to get to, so he could save you some time. But either way you did a great job on it in the first place and panch hooked it up for me, so in the end you both did really good work and its just right! 

Thanks again guys! Yall rock!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2008)

digged through my mind and ended up coming up with rich vanilla chocolate for the name . the font brought me some distortion as i made it bigger and so i had to do a lot of crap to fix it lol, and then felt for going with that theme for effect. hope you guys like it


----------



## _jM (Nov 19, 2008)

panchoman said:


> digged through my mind and ended up coming up with rich vanilla chocolate for the name . the font brought me some distortion as i made it bigger and so i had to do a lot of crap to fix it lol, and then felt for going with that theme for effect. hope you guys like it



Of course bro. Thanks again!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks man!

P.s. try making your avatar transparent


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

so panch when are ya going to breif me on the new thread layout? have you formulated your ideas yet?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2008)

it's been formulated. just not materialized. i need to work with you and jr to come up with a layout. hit me on aim if ya can


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

alright I can only on my phone so I wont be typing much but you can at lease explain it to me


----------



## _jM (Nov 19, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> P.s. try making your avatar transparent



I want to make it transparent.. but not sure how to. I only have ms paint  on this machine...:shadedshu


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

_jM said:


> I want to make it transparent.. but not sure how to. I only have ms paint  on this machine...:shadedshu



I'll do it if you want?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

hahaha I think I failed a bit with this one

here are 4 choices...1st is at 25% opacity, second 50% opacity, third at 75% opacity and the fourth is the original in the likely case you want to continue using it 




>


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

@panch & castiel

It will be within 24 hours that your sig will be officially complete. Pancho you have his psd in your inbox with a few notes on it.

EDIT: Oh and about the avatar, it is almost complete.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

the avvy for who I will add it to the list


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

Castiel. He requested an avatar as well.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

gotchya I actually did know that lol just slipped my mind


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

@Castiel

Both sig and avatar are finished. They are currently in pancho's inbox. just waiting on a finalize and upload. If you want a sneak, PM me.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2008)

for jm, i meant a transparent avatar for the one he had before, but he changed back to his old one so. 

as for castiels stuff, i'll get on it right now J, 

P.S. i'm going to clean out my inbox and outbox, make sure you don't have anything important in there.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

panchoman said:


> for jm, i meant a transparent avatar for the one he had before, but he changed back to his old one so.
> 
> as for castiels stuff, i'll get on it right now J,
> 
> P.S. i'm going to clean out my inbox and outbox, make sure you don't have anything important in there.



10-4

it didnt take me long so it doesnt matter


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2008)

sky, are you on a request atm?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2008)

@jr, i got no notes whatsoever, tried in cs3 and cs4. try again, and send in6 a txt file as backup just in case.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 19, 2008)

panchoman said:


> sky, are you on a request atm?



nope I'm free


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> nope I'm free



in that case, i need to go to internal for a while. i need you and jr to work on the thread now. i need the posts revamped hopefully within the next week. and then i'll let you keep working on any requests that come by. Then later i will move you to some animation. thats what my plans are. 

So, let me check if i need you to do anything before we go into thread revamping. 

i don't recall see'ing bta's finished sig....


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2008)

I know i assigned someone to do bta's sig and i never saw the finished work. what's up? 

@pvt, is imperial's work done?

besides those 2 things, it looks to be fine. if theres a problem w/ bta's request, then i'll put you there sky and then move you to internal later. 
jr will be working with me with internal in a bit too, so we shall see what happens.

sky if you could hit me up on aim/msn/w\e and talk it'd be much appreciated. same with you jr.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

@Panch no worries about notes. I beleive Castiel.psd & Castielava.psd looks to be finished. If you want to look  over, critique, and upload you may. Also, regarding AIM, I can be online anytime in the AM.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

panchoman said:


> I know i assigned someone to do bta's sig and i never saw the finished work. what's up?
> 
> @pvt, is imperial's work done?
> 
> ...



I dont have a file for his thread like i do for everyone else I did so I never did him...I cant seem to find his request either


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2008)

see 410 for his request, let me see how i assigned it to first though.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2008)

okay, so sky do bta's sig and then we'll work on the thread. Jr, aim please, same with you sky.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

panchoman said:


> okay, so sky do bta's sig and then we'll work on the thread. Jr, aim please, same with you sky.



i did, you no talkie

an ok I'll start on bta's siggy


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty sure Imperial Reign finished BTA's sig but I can't confirm that. 

@BTA

DO you still want us to make you a sig?


----------



## Triprift (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok my genius GAU buddies i wanna be the first to put in a chrissy order (not sure if im the first ) id like a chrissy hat on sackboy in my sig and a chrissy tree in the bottom left corner. And a challenge lets see if ya can make my avvy christmasy.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2008)

Triprift said:


> And a challenge lets see if ya can make my avvy christmasy.









Done!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Done!




ROFLMFAO!!!  

I like the unexpectedness of that!





JrRacinFan said:


> Pretty sure Imperial Reign finished BTA's sig but I can't confirm that.
> 
> @BTA
> 
> DO you still want us to make you a sig?




just so the community is aware - nope, not my work.  I've had other stuff lined up first, anyhow.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Done!



Lol ur a legend man.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Ok my genius GAU buddies i wanna be the first to put in a chrissy order (not sure if im the first ) id like a chrissy hat on sackboy in my sig and a chrissy tree in the bottom left corner. And a challenge lets see if ya can make my avvy christmasy.



Ill take a stab...I am working on the redesign of the thread as well so it might not be emediate but I will try. I think everyone here should give this one a shot...I think the GAU artists should actually...Unite!



Mussels said:


> Done!



HOLY SHITT!!!! hahahahahahaah lmao that's one of the funniest thing I've seen in a while!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Done!



Hahah

There you go trip. I think you should use it!



SkyKast said:


> Ill take a stab...I am working on the redesign of the thread as well so it might not be emediate but I will try. I think everyone here should give this one a shot...I think the GAU artists should actually...Unite!!



Don't worry about it Sky. It will take me only a few minutes if you dont really want to do it.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Don't worry about it Sky. It will take me only a few minutes if you dont really want to do it.



no. i would love to be a part of it and to help you with it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> no. i would love to be a part of it and to help you with it



K, can you check to see if we have Triprift's PSD in the drive (I am unable to access it right now)? If not we may need it from PVT or PVT will have to take the request.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2008)

christmas orders already? buisness is looking great


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

PDS is down right now


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

panchoman said:


> christmas orders already? buisness is looking great



haha too bad we dont charge


----------



## Triprift (Nov 20, 2008)

Dang Panch your on late 



SkyKast said:


> haha too bad we dont charge



yeah and your not starting with me


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2008)

psd drive is down for maintaince. will be back up in a bit. you guys can have some fun with trip's order. till then, myself sky and jr will be working on the thread since we've got this great oppurtunity to.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2008)

panchoman said:


> psd drive is down for maintaince. will be back up in a bit. you guys can have some fun with trip's order. till then, myself sky and jr will be working on the thread since we've got this great oppurtunity to.



We know you did it on purpose Pancho!? 




J/k


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> haha too bad we dont charge



last year i made a christmas avvy thread that itself was so busy. me an6d like jr made like 30 requests for christmas . i'm probably going to have to make a new thread just for christmas requests, where we have the christmas artists (sounds like its gonna be me jr and sky as the main guys ) working on some christmas stuff while some of the other artists will remain at this thread to do the misc requests.



Triprift said:


> Dang Panch your on late



its 11:17 pm over here, and time for me to sleep. heres some song for ya trip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrBjVEQahtg


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> We know you did it on purpose Pancho!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha nice thinking,

hell of a scheme!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2008)

jr, if i was to take down the psddrive, i would make sure that it wouldn't annoy you guys with a username/password box that keeps  asking you the passwordr epeatedly like  a porn site 

most annoyingly, i switched to the webdav system after ftp went down.. and now that webdav is being a bitch, ftp works perfect -_-. oh the joy.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

panchoman said:


> jr, if i was to take down the psddrive, i would make sure that it wouldn't annoy you guys with a username/password box that keeps  asking you the passwordr epeatedly like  a porn site



haha well that's good news...says a lot about your character lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2008)

Well with the PSD drive being down. Would you like me to email you both Castiel's PSDs when I get home (will be within an hour) so they can be finalized for posting?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

Not rushing, but how is my stuff coming?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2008)

castiel, it's actually done, 






use the top row for what the final ones are going to look like, the bottom row are inverses. 
the graphics are going through the finalization process and will be delivered to you shortly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2008)

You guys are killing me with all the inner-bevel.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys are killing me with all the inner-bevel.



got a problem with inner bevel?!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> got a problem with inner bevel?!


Any layer effect and or filter screams amateur. I know you guys are doing it for free but bad practice equals bad habit.


----------



## _jM (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I'll do it if you want?





SkyKast said:


> hahaha I think I failed a bit with this one
> 
> here are 4 choices...1st is at 25% opacity, second 50% opacity, third at 75% opacity and the fourth is the original in the likely case you want to continue using it



Shit... Sorry Sky i never saw your post. If you can make the background to match the forums for my avatar that  would be awsome. The ULTRA music fest one...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

panchoman said:


> castiel, it's actually done,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit! That is awesome!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

_jM said:


> Shit... Sorry Sky i never saw your post. If you can make the background to match the forums for my avatar that  would be awsome. The ULTRA music fest one...



not a problem, and just like the main page of the forums or a closeup on a couple posts so you can actually tell what it is



> like this?
> or this?




oh and I made a version of those where I embossed the logo as well I don't know which one you would like more



>


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

Also just to give you some MORE options and because I was just messing around here are some more versions that had nothing to do with what you requested.


----------



## _jM (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> Also just to give you some MORE options and because I was just messing around here are some more versions that had nothing to do with what you requested.



I like those better.. 


I think i didnt explain better, i ment to make it look like its just the symbol and the words. see how its a different  color then the forums color... its white.. and the forums are like a bluish grey..


----------



## mtosev (Nov 20, 2008)

Can I get a nice signature with Intel and DELLs logo?

And that it says: "Intel-DELL power". under that text (new line) "Inspiron 1520 (6464)" text. hx


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys are killing me with all the inner-bevel.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Any layer effect and or filter screams amateur. I know you guys are doing it for free but bad practice equals bad habit.



You willing to help out then? 

Also, I will admit I am amateur.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You willing to help out then?
> 
> Also, I will admit I am amateur.



same here on both statements


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

mtosev said:


> Can I get a nice signature with Intel and DELLs logo?
> 
> And that it says: "Intel-DELL power". under that text (new line) "Inspiron 1520 (6464)" text. hx



I'll take you but I have to finish up _jM's signature first, we are having a little miscommunication lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

_jM said:


> I like those better..
> 
> 
> I think i didnt explain better, i ment to make it look like its just the symbol and the words. see how its a different  color then the forums color... its white.. and the forums are like a bluish grey..



I'm sorry man I'm still not getting what you want


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2008)

castiel, here you go: 

avatar:





It is located here: 

```
http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo259/GraphicArtistsUnited/Finished%20Works/Castiel/CastielAvatar.jpg
```


sig: 




It is located here: 

```
http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo259/GraphicArtistsUnited/Finished%20Works/Castiel/Castielsig.jpg
```


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

wow, impressive Jr and panch! they look much better there than in the previous post

heres and update:

*Requestee / Artist Employed / Notes / Status*

_jM / SkyKast - Panchoman / New Signature / _Finished_

mc-dexter / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_

[I.R.A] fbi / SkyKast / Picture Manipulation / _Finished_

Craigleberry / SkyKast / New Signature / _Finished_

Binsky3333 / SkyKast / New Website Logo / _Finished_

castiel / JrRacinFan / New Avatar + Signature / _Finished_

bow / Imperialreign / New Signature / _In Line, #1_

WhiteLotus / Imperialreign / New Signature / _Processing_


ha its a really medeocre job list but it will serve until update


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 21, 2008)

can sum one make me one


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> wow, impressive Jr and panch! they look much better there than in the previous post
> 
> heres and update:
> 
> ...



add mtsdev and i'll leave it to you guys as to who's doing it, cause i cant. i've got a date with the psd drive


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2008)

7pU~m0m said:


> can sum one make me one



make ya what? a sig? and i need specifics like theme and what not. . avaliable artists step forward. i have 2 requests that need to be done


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 21, 2008)

im gunna find some ideas


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> this one wont be me I have 2 lined up, but the person who is going to take your request you beed to be a bit more specific about what you want



i thought you had no requests? i think imma give you mtsdev's request and let jr do some internal work and mourn over cs2. next artist will take mom.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2008)

7pU~m0m said:


> im gunna find some ideas



let us know when you're ready .


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i thought you had no requests? i think imma give you mtsdev's request and let jr do some internal work and mourn over cs2. next artist will take mom.



I didnt have any requests then I took on redoing jM's avvy and now I am doing mtsdev's I already took the project...

heres an up-to-date list


*Requestee / Artist Employed / Notes / Status*

_jM / SkyKast - Panchoman / New Signature / _*Finished*_

mc-dexter / SkyKast / New Signature / _*Finished*_

[I.R.A] fbi / SkyKast / Picture Manipulation / _*Finished*_

Craigleberry / SkyKast / New Signature / _*Finished*_

Binsky3333 / SkyKast / New Website Logo / _*Finished*_

castiel / JrRacinFan / New Avatar + Signature / _*Finished*_

bow / Imperialreign / New Signature / _In Line, up next for Imperial_

WhiteLotus / Imperialreign / New Signature / _Processing_

mtosev / SkyKast / New Signature / _In line, up next for skykast_

7pU~mOm / Waiting / New Something / _Pending_


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 21, 2008)

...something like this for christmas but only sayin have a merry christmas from 7up~m0m or something...i donno...lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

I would never be able to finish this project...I would start daydreaming...


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 21, 2008)

^^...lol..can ya put my face on her body...lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I didnt have any requests then I took on redoing jM's avvy and now I am doing mtsdev's I already took the project...
> 
> heres an up-to-date list
> 
> ...



sounds good. i'm discussing what to do for the thread renovation with jr and he'll be doing the banner and hopefully we can pick you up for the table part later.




7pU~m0m said:


> ...something like this for christmas but only sayin have a merry christmas from 7up~m0m or something...i donno...lol



you trying to compete with my upcoming sig?  nice pick tho mom, very sexy. 



SkyKast said:


> I would never be able to finish this project...I would start daydreaming...



heh, i get so sidetracked when i look for pics for my works lol.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

Many many thanks Panchoman, they are awesome. Thankyou!!!!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2008)

Castiel said:


> Many many thanks Panchoman, they are awesome. Thankyou!!!!



you're very welcome castiel. But you must thank jr the most. he was the one that conceptualized it and made most of it. i just added the intel logo and some final touchs and adjustments.

p.s. try putting 

```
[center][/center]
```
 codes aronund your whole sig, might make it look better


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

panchoman said:


> you're very welcome castiel. But you must thank jr the most. he was the one that conceptualized it and made most of it. i just added the intel logo and some final touchs and adjustments.
> 
> p.s. try putting
> 
> ...



Thanks to you and JR!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2008)

Very welcome, Castiel! 

@panch & 7pU

Can I take her request?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Very welcome, Castiel!
> 
> @panch & 7pU
> 
> Can I take her request?



be my guest, work on the banner if you can till then though...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2008)

panchoman said:


> be my guest, work on the banner if you can till then though...



Shouldn't take me long. 

@7pU

If you want I can edit that exact pic to be a sig and an ava?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

panchoman said:


> sounds good. i'm discussing what to do for the thread renovation with jr and he'll be doing the banner and hopefully we can pick you up for the table part later



okie dokie all good with me



> heh, i get so sidetracked when i look for pics for my works lol.



I bet lol


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Shouldn't take me long.
> 
> @7pU
> 
> If you want I can edit that exact pic to be a sig and an ava?



what pic??...that girl??...yea that would be good.do what ever man i dont really know lol...i just don't like what i got nowl ol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You willing to help out then?



I'm more than happy to help out. What do you want to do and Ill give you an alternate way of doing it if its not the most efficient way.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok no problem.

@mailman
I am usually not good with any type of effects at all. I can render images really well but the effects part is just not my forte. Know what I mean?


----------



## Triprift (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey fellas hows my request going?


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 21, 2008)

..ya's like it????


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

@Trip
well I think everyone is waiting for the PSD drive to be back up so we can get to your PSD sig + avvy files


heres an up-to-date list


*Requestee / Artist Employed / Notes / Status*

_jM / SkyKast - Panchoman / New Signature / _*Finished*_

mc-dexter / SkyKast / New Signature / _*Finished*_

[I.R.A] fbi / SkyKast / Picture Manipulation / _*Finished*_

Craigleberry / SkyKast / New Signature / _*Finished*_

Binsky3333 / SkyKast / New Website Logo / _*Finished*_

castiel / JrRacinFan / New Avatar + Signature / _*Finished*_

bow / Imperialreign / New Signature / _In Line, up next for Imperial_

WhiteLotus / Imperialreign / New Signature / _Processing_

mtosev / SkyKast / New Signature / _In line, up next for skykast_

7pU~mOm / JrRacinFAn / New Something / _Processing_

Tripfit / Group Project / New Signature see HERE for details / _Processing_


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

7pU~m0m said:


> ..ya's like it????



I thought you asked us to make you one? lol

its nice though, very sexy


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> I thought you asked us to make you one? lol
> 
> its nice though, very sexy



Yup me made it. It's pretty much done.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh I see, didn't see any posts about it being done so, my mistake


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> Oh I see, didn't see any posts about it being done so, my mistake



Hey it's quite alright. She's lucky tho cause right after I saved it my PC crashed & restarted.

Also, it only took me like 5 minutes. xD


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 22, 2008)

heres an up-to-date list


*Requestee / Artist Employed / Notes / Status*

_jM / SkyKast - Panchoman / New Signature / _*Finished*_

mc-dexter / SkyKast / New Signature / _*Finished*_

[I.R.A] fbi / SkyKast / Picture Manipulation / _*Finished*_

Craigleberry / SkyKast / New Signature / _*Finished*_

Binsky3333 / SkyKast / New Website Logo / _*Finished*_

castiel / JrRacinFan / New Avatar + Signature / _*Finished*_

bow / Imperialreign / New Signature / _In Line, up next for Imperial_

WhiteLotus / Imperialreign / New Signature / _Processing_

mtosev / SkyKast / New Signature / _Processing_

7pU~mOm / JrRacinFAn / New Signature / _*Finished*_

Tripfit / Group Project / New Signature see HERE for details / _Processing_[/QUOTE]


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

@ sky, hit me on aim if you can.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 22, 2008)

you got it


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

PSD DRIVE BACK ONLINE


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

UPDATED JOB LIST IN POST 3!

@jr could you add the jobs that I have marked as finished in the job list to the finished works list? thanks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 22, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok no problem.
> 
> @mailman
> I am usually not good with any type of effects at all. I can render images really well but the effects part is just not my forte. Know what I mean?



Have you ever attempted to render text chrome?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2008)

*Updated post #3*:
I will add 7pU's request to finished table once it gets finalized. 

@Mailman
Ooh sounds neat! One of these days you will have to show me.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 22, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> @Trip
> well I think everyone is waiting for the PSD drive to be back up so we can get to your PSD sig + avvy files



E e e excellent


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

here you go mom: 

Avatar: 





located here: 

```
http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo259/GraphicArtistsUnited/Finished%20Works/7pU-m0m/7pUavatar.jpg
```

Signature: 





located here: 

```
http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo259/GraphicArtistsUnited/Finished%20Works/7pU-m0m/7pUsig.jpg
```


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Current Members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





panchoman said:


> *Current jobs being worked on:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> Job for:​
> |
> Short description​
> |
> ...





Everything has been updated. Just a tip, Jr's table is very valuable. it contains links to all of the finished works. if you are looking for some of the works we've done for you and you can't find them, check that table! also once our photobucket album is fully launched, users will be able browse through artist samples and all of the finished works we've done so far!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2008)

*Post #3 updated*


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks man ...i love it!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2008)

7pU~m0m said:


> thanks man ...i love it!!



Welcome. Altho I think I may do an update on it. The white doesn't look proper IMO. Does it look ok to you guys?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

imo i think she needs a diff avvy. while its damn beautiful, its just a rip from the sig. try going for something a little different  white looks fine to me btw


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

ps try centering it mom


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2008)

Mmk, 7pU. I will work on an additional avatar for you when able. Then you can choose between what you have currently and the new one. Deal?


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 22, 2008)

ok...i tryed centering it lol it dident work to well....n/m lol i might have wanted to try hittin the center button instead of spaced:shadedshu...lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

7pU~m0m said:


> ok...i tryed centering it lol it dident work to well....n/m lol i might have wanted to try hittin the center button instead of spaced:shadedshu...lol



hahaha, its amazing how many peeps i have to suggest to about using the center tags. most people don't know that they could do that and try all kinds of crazy things. 


edit: 4 stars? what?


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 22, 2008)

me i have 3 not 4...and its cuz i ROCK...lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

7pU~m0m said:


> me i have 3 not 4...and its cuz i ROCK...lol



oh i was talking about about the 4 star rating for the thread lol, but hey, nice job getting 3 stars! you're getting there


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2008)

panchoman said:


> oh i was talking about about the 4 star rating for the thread lol, but hey, nice job getting 3 stars! you're getting there



But I said it before and will say it again ...

Her posts are worth 200 each.


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 22, 2008)

ahahahahaha...don't mind me im tired...and thx jr


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi guys, just wondering if I can join on this community on TPU's graphic artist. Well I'm not that good when it comes photoshop, but have a look on some of my works and I will try my best  .I haven't installed yet photoshop and adobe after effects since I formatted last day but I will install it soon then again I stop editing fast few months. Last year and this year I was the one making sig on FS(Freestyle Philippines forum) but I stopped making sigs for them.

these are some of my works and feel free to laugh at them


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 22, 2008)

there mint man!!!...good work


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if I can join on this community on TPU's graphic artist. Well I'm not that good when it comes photoshop, but have a look on some of my works and I will try my best  .I haven't installed yet photoshop and adobe after effects since I formatted last day but I will install it soon then again I stop editing fast few months. Last year and this year I was the one making sig on FS(Freestyle Philippines forum) but I stopped making sigs for them.
> 
> these are some of my works and feel free to laugh at them




i love those pics.. want to join us, because you get got accepted! 

i must say.. those pics make my skills feel a little sad


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2008)

You get a thumbs up from me RadeonX2. Looks like you can do alot of animation. Would say that would be one of your main specialities?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 22, 2008)

tnx guys  typeless lol 

installing PS and AE now


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> tnx guys  typeless lol
> 
> installing PS and AE now



Welcome to the team man ! 



what version of photoshop are you on?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 22, 2008)

panchoman said:


> Welcome to the team man !
> 
> 
> 
> what version of photoshop are you on?



CS3. I heard CS4 is available?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 22, 2008)

it is  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74770


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 22, 2008)

DLing CS4 free trial now


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 22, 2008)

quick sh!ty run


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 22, 2008)

can i get a sigpic that says intel + ati = bliss witha cool graphic?


----------



## Triprift (Nov 23, 2008)

Mom dont listen to panch ur avvy looks great excellent combo.

No disrespect Panch i just think it looks cool.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 23, 2008)

Radeon glad to have ya aboard. 

Someone needs to take FBI's request. Radeon want your first project?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 23, 2008)

Can I get some feedback on my new signature?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 23, 2008)

fnning sick d00d


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 23, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can I get some feedback on my new signature?




pretty schweet, man


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 23, 2008)

well my first project would be my sig 
pls rate,comment and any violent reactions


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2008)

i was under the impression animated sigs werent allowed? Anyone know more on that?
(it may be related to the file sizes)

edit: yeah trip got in too.
sigs have to be hosted locally, and that means no animated is allowed. also yours is 4MB, which is way, way too large.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks great the only thing is animated sigs arnt allowed here.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 23, 2008)

uh I'll remove my sig and change it asap. So that's why the only allowed sig size is 19kb


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> uh I'll remove my sig and change it asap. So that's why the only allowed sig size is 19kb



i'd like it raised personally, to 50KB or so. the problem is that with animated sigs of that size, its most definately uncool for people on slow connections, or those with limited downloads per month. loading 20MB-100MB (think 10 peoples sigs per page) would be hell for them.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 23, 2008)

Even though it is true that animated sigs/avatars are not allowed. Here is something I would like to show everyone.





Yes it is available for our 56k'ers.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 23, 2008)

*[I.R.A]_FBI added to job list post #3*


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 23, 2008)

for [I.R.A]_FBi


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 23, 2008)

nice job now you send him a PM and tell him it is ready, if he likes it it will be added to finished works


----------



## panchoman (Nov 23, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can I get some feedback on my new signature?



freaking awesome man! 



Mussels said:


> i was under the impression animated sigs werent allowed? Anyone know more on that?
> (it may be related to the file sizes)
> 
> edit: yeah trip got in too.
> sigs have to be hosted locally, and that means no animated is allowed. also yours is 4MB, which is way, way too large.



sigs can be linked externally, but its usually frowned upon by the sig police. and animated graphics are allowed.... only for members of banstick central. 



Mussels said:


> i'd like it raised personally, to 50KB or so. the problem is that with animated sigs of that size, its most definately uncool for people on slow connections, or those with limited downloads per month. loading 20MB-100MB (think 10 peoples sigs per page) would be hell for them.



yes i agree. as jr pointed out, people with crappy connections can turn off sigs. personally i also think that sig height should be 150 px... the height limit ruins 80% of the sigs i make.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 23, 2008)

radeon, you need to see me. i need to hook you up with the psddrive and what not. thanks. 

-panchoman.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 23, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> for [I.R.A]_FBi



have you considered maybe making the bliss part more bold? sort of odd that you have 2 awesome things that are bold with glows and what not and they equal smal skinny text? you get what i'm saying?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 23, 2008)

panchoman said:


> radeon, you need to see me. i need to hook you up with the psddrive and what not. thanks.
> 
> 
> -panchoman.


I'm here 



panchoman said:


> have you considered maybe making the bliss part more bold? sort of odd that you have 2 awesome things that are bold with glows and what not and they equal smal skinny text? you get what i'm saying?



Well FBi only complained about the stretching of the logo's 
I can still change his sig if he wants to.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 23, 2008)

_jM I finally understand what you were saying!!!

here ya go this should do

Edit: I got a new avvy myself whatchya think?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 23, 2008)

Any thoughts on what I offered you panch / JR ?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 23, 2008)

alrighty mtosev here is what I have for ya so far I am sending it through to finalization so it will be ready soon

@Pancho

mtosev's siggy is going in your inbox for finalization

Edit: WTF??? the PSD is doing the porn site thing again ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 23, 2008)

@ sky, 

seems like domain failure. use gau.elementfx.com in the username instead.


----------



## _jM (Nov 23, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> _jM I finally understand what you were saying!!!
> 
> here ya go this should do
> 
> Edit: I got a new avvy myself whatchya think?



Thanks bro.. yea, when I was trying to explain what I wanted I wasn't sure if I explained it enough for you to understand! BTW, love the new avvy!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 23, 2008)

panchoman said:


> @ sky,
> 
> seems like domain failure. use gau.elementfx.com in the username instead.



still the same pass? cause its not working with the new username



_jM said:


> Thanks bro.. yea, when I was trying to explain what I wanted I wasn't sure if I explained it enough for you to understand! BTW, love the new avvy!



no problem glad you like it

thanks about the avvy lol I say a bumper sticker in a store and laughed so i looked it up lol and whabam


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 23, 2008)

@Skykast

Could've just made the white transparent. Next time your on AIM. PM me. 

@Wasley

I need some info regarding what we talked about. Next time your on MSN. PM me.

@Panch

I think 700x150 would be splendid.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Skykast
> 
> *Could've just made the white transparent.* Next time your on AIM. PM me.



it wouldnt have made it any easier. still would have used magic wand to select all the white but instead of hitting the delete key like I did you would make it into a new layer then make it transperent, all I had to do was take a screenshot of the forum color and plop it in the background

and now that I thing about it I dont think your way would work...



JrRacinFan said:


> @Skykast
> 
> Could've just made the white transparent. *Next time your on AIM. PM me*.



I am on now


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Skykast
> 
> Could've just made the white transparent. Next time your on AIM. PM me.
> 
> ...



just make a blank and see how it fits


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

@ sky

just email me the psd @ *email deleted* 

i'll figure out the drive stuff later..


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

you got it


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

i edited the email out of that, since he's already got it. you really dont want spambots getting hold of that.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i edited the email out of that, since he's already got it. you really dont want spambots getting hold of that.



lol okay. thank god for gmail lol.. never get any spam in my inbox


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

panchoman said:


> lol okay. thank god for gmail lol.. never get any spam in my inbox



agreed. i've ha hotmail, yahoo, some pop3 accounts (with ISP and AV claiming to have spam blockers) and only GMail has got it right so far. we've had a pretty bad spam rampage recently, so be careful on that.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> agreed. i've ha hotmail, yahoo, some pop3 accounts (with ISP and AV claiming to have spam blockers) and only GMail has got it right so far. we've had a pretty bad spam rampage recently, so be careful on that.



haha okay man. btw, what happend to the custom title?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i edited the email out of that, since he's already got it. you really dont want spambots getting hold of that.



thanks man good thinking


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2008)

panchoman said:


> haha okay man. btw, what happend to the custom title?



you lose them when you become a mod. its sacrificed to w1zzard.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you lose them when you become a mod. its sacrificed to w1zzard.



awww that sucks


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

so whats the deal? once you get 5k stars you can get a custom title?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> so whats the deal? once you get 5k stars you can get a custom title?



yup


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 24, 2008)

lol its gunna take me 5k years to get 5k posts lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

well I already have 6 stars cause I just love this forum so much and at the rate I'm goingt (on avrage 20 posts a day) it will take me...lets do the math

5,000 - 565 = 4,435

4,435 / 20 = 222 days


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> well I already have 6 stars cause I just love this forum so much and at the rate I'm goingt (on avrage 20 posts a day) it will take me...lets do the math
> 
> 5,000 - 565 = 4,435
> 
> 4,435 / 20 = 222 days



not bad lol, you're set at a rate better then me lol. i got my 5k a tad bit after a year since when i started posting for real


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 24, 2008)

just a miniupdate;

WL is happy with his avy, so moving onto his sig - bow's following.


Sorry my progress has been slow, we're nearing final's and y'all know how college professor's love to start shoveling on the school work 


anyhow, here's how it turned out:










if you'd like another piece for artist demonstration - you can add in the first avy I had submitted him (I feel it's good enough for display):


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

wow...thay are both amazing man, beautiful works.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

awesome stuff imperial!


----------



## mtosev (Nov 24, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> alrighty mtosev here is what I have for ya so far I am sending it through to finalization so it will be ready soon
> 
> @Pancho
> 
> ...



nice. but can move the logos up or down so they aren't cut off.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

mtosev said:


> nice. but can move the logos up or down so they aren't cut off.



i'll get on that.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah the dell logo is cut off to make oom for the text but I guess Panch is fixing it

expect it done in no more than 24 hours


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

i'm going to work on it tommorow so yeah, if you need anything else, just let me know by tommorow


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

Can anyone get this image to 18kb? I cant figure it out for the life of me


----------



## Triprift (Nov 24, 2008)

Im working on it shadow got it down to 36k will keep trying.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 24, 2008)

The lowest i can get it is 27.3


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Can anyone get this image to 18kb? I cant figure it out for the life of me



Just. Curious but why 18k?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> Just. Curious but why 18k?



So he can use the 500x100 max limit. His current is 449x89.


----------



## _jM (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL @ ME I knew i was an artist deep down .. see what i did to your post in the  Birthday Calender thread Jr? 



_jM said:


> *Yea Fit.. happy birthday*


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

@ sky, we're required to keep the graphics under 19 kb, so we usually go for 18.5 kbs, i'll have it shrunk for you shortly man.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

oh I never have worried about that  doesnt it resize it for you when you upload it?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> oh I never have worried about that  doesnt it resize it for you when you upload it?



if it does now, i didn't know about it lol, it used to just reject it.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

attached is the pic

oh and btw sky:


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

no problem shadow


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

what do you think so far mt?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2008)

I know I love it panch!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

ok guys sorry i know this is the third time i've asked now so i understand if ya dont wana but basically could i have another sig made.... possibly like one pancho is doing, but slightly diffrent flames, an ASUS logo, AMD logo (possibly the 6400+ BE logo) and the logo's.. one on each side, and lower bottom the MC Dexter writing in the same style as SkyKast did me if possible, oh ya and i'd like the Red cross keeping from the St George's cross and like being blended in from behind the fire and logo's... please


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> ok guys sorry i know this is the third time i've asked now so i understand if ya dont wana but basically could i have another sig made.... possibly like one pancho is doing, but slightly diffrent flames, an ASUS logo, AMD logo (possibly the 6400+ BE logo) and the logo's.. one on each side, and lower bottom the MC Dexter writing in the same style as SkyKast did me if possible, oh ya and i'd like the Red cross keeping from the St George's cross and like being blended in from behind the fire and logo's... please



lol you coulda said you didnt like it in the first place. 

the one panch posted above I made and he is touching it up I don't know who will take this one for ya


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

yeh no worries, and i do like... to be honest i'll prob just get bored of it sooner or later and switch back to the current one, but the sigs seem to be looking better and better what you all making so im keepin up on the fashion too haha


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> yeh no worries, and i do like... to be honest i'll prob just get bored of it sooner or later and switch back to the current one, but the sigs seem to be looking better and better what you all making so im keepin up on the fashion too haha



yeah I know I am better than when I started yours was one of my firsts sorry about that lol the difference is the flame looks better in the last one I made cause I grabbed it off google, I attempted to hand-make urs lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

this thread is currently being viewed by 40 ppl.......

wow


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

well either way i do still ike the one i've got the flames suite the design i think, but as money makes the world go round google keep us going, haha


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2008)

@ mc-dexter, we don't mind if you keep needing reivisions as long as you dont ask for like 500 new sigs a week  of course, don't forget that with each request, you must get back in line and wait to be served.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah obviously you got keep things in order, and cheers for letting me know you dont mind me/anyone else needing diffrent revisions... as long as we dont think about taking the piss, lol.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> yeah obviously you got keep things in order, and cheers for letting me know you dont mind me/anyone else needing diffrent revisions... as long as we dont think about taking the piss, lol.



this is why we rely so much on the psd drive. for example, when we do your revision, we can just pull up your sig from the psd drive, and edit it from there, instead of having to build it from scratch


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

fair point, although this time i am wanting something pretty diffrent


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> fair point, although this time i am wanting something pretty diffrent



still, it saves time because we can still pull the cross and what not from the old one.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

yep I heart the PSD drive except when its down like now


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

oh by the way I whiped up a website for this thread and I wanted to see if its worth anything. Panch this is mostly for you but anyone can give feedback

Edit: I better tell you what it is lol... www.graphicartistsunited.com


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> oh by the way I whiped up a website for this thread and I wanted to see if its worth anything. Panch this is mostly for you but anyone can give feedback
> 
> Edit: I better tell you what it is lol... www.graphicartistsunited.com








seriously.. i love it!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

haha thanks a lot if I made any spelling errors or you think anthing should be different just let me kno


----------



## mtosev (Nov 25, 2008)

panchoman said:


> what do you think so far mt?



Only one thing. I want solid logos. Don't want that the background interfeares with the logos.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

i agree... alhough its not my sig so i'll jus shush till mine is in line


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2008)

mtosev said:


> Only one thing. I want solid logos. Don't want that the background interfeares with the logos.



lol you have reverse thinking from me  i blended the dell logo so it wouldn't look that crazy and thought the effects on the intel logo looks cool  

do you want just like plain and solid?


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

panchoman said:


> lol you have reverse thinking from me  i blended the dell logo so it wouldn't look that crazy and thought the effects on the intel logo looks cool



i think the dell one looks cool, but tht jus might be the cause of it bein a light colour, where as the intel blue dont mix tht well... anyways i'll shush myself once again, sorry guys


----------



## mtosev (Nov 25, 2008)

Intel's logo looks stragne. 

yep solid logos


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> i think the dell one looks cool, but tht jus might be the cause of it bein a light colour, where as the intel blue dont mix tht well... anyways i'll shush myself once again, sorry guys



don't worry about it, the critique is actually helping me lol. i didn't like how the silver dell logo stood out so much and so i blended it. and then for the intel logo i didn't like the bevel  effect so i was messing around with different effects and ended up with this one lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2008)

mtosev said:


> Intel's logo looks stragne.
> 
> yep solid logos



alright, expect it tommorow, i'm about to go to sleep. so plain and regular logos and nothing else?


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

fair does, i like to think of myself as a wana be/can be designer, the only downfall is im not upto date with all the doings on the computers now days, lol


----------



## mtosev (Nov 25, 2008)

only the logos. other stuff is nice. and last thing: the intel log0 is cut. other than that it's perfect.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> fair does, i like to think of myself as a wana be/can be designer, the only downfall is im not upto date with all the doings on the computers now days, lol



what happened to shushing yourself?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

mtosev said:


> only the logos. other stuff is nice. and last thing: the intel log0 is cut. other than that it's perfect.



the intel logo isnt cut at all I made sure of that when I made it

edit: you are right, it is now...it wasnt b4 sorry


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

ya well some of us jus cant help our selfs haha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2008)

If you want to add my email address, be my guest.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you want to add my email address, be my guest.



add it to what?


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

who and why? Jr. lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2008)

To the site if you want to. I will give it to you over AIM here in a few minutes.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

k well I am going to bed so i guess ill get it tomorrow

I put up the rest of the stuff on the portfolio page


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 25, 2008)

Can I request a sig and avvy combo for GamePowerUp?  I would love a SSX theme with my fav rider Mac.  I was thinking a tricked out snowboard with the GPU logo.  Anything will be Uber appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 25, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Can I request a sig and avvy combo for GamePowerUp?  I would love a SSX theme with my fav rider Mac.  I was thinking a tricked out snowboard with the GPU logo.  Anything will be Uber appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



uh can u post a pic of rider mac?

EDIT: will this be fine?


----------



## Triprift (Nov 25, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> oh by the way I whiped up a website for this thread and I wanted to see if its worth anything. Panch this is mostly for you but anyone can give feedback
> 
> Edit: I better tell you what it is lol... www.graphicartistsunited.com



who's awesome you are Sky


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

Triprift said:


> who's awesome you are Sky



haha thanks


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 25, 2008)

@mlee49

here no name yet


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2008)

PSD DRIVE BACK ONLINE! update it guys 

Radeon, pm your messenger pl0x.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> *Updated post #3*:
> I will add 7pU's request to finished table once it gets finalized.
> 
> @Mailman
> Ooh sounds neat! One of these days you will have to show me.



Do you want me to post a quick tutorial?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 25, 2008)

submitted a sig to bow for approval - waiting on his word . . .


having a bit of a creative-block over WL's sig . . . need to do some pondering on that


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you want me to post a quick tutorial?



make a new thread for it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 25, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> make a new thread for it



Does a simple tutorial require a whole new thread? I wouldn't THINK it would?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does a simple tutorial require a whole new thread? I wouldn't THINK it would?



well it was a suggestion, you are more than welcome to post it in this thread though


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2008)

@Mailman

Yes please if you could do so. It can be posted here, I don't see why not. O and btw ...

Thank You!


----------



## Triprift (Nov 25, 2008)

Hows my sig going on lads not that im getting inpacient or anything.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Hows my sig going on lads not that im getting inpacient or anything.



good question 



JrRacinFan said:


> @Mailman
> 
> Yes please if you could do so. It can be posted here, I don't see why not. O and btw ...
> 
> Thank You!



i don't mind it here  lets see it!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

ok sorry for posting this here, but i didnt see the need in making a new thread jus for this.... but basically.... i wish i'd of thought of a user name for this site.... is there any way i can change it without making a new account?


----------



## Triprift (Nov 26, 2008)

panchoman said:


> good question




Thanks Panch your a world of information.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 26, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> ok sorry for posting this here, but i didnt see the need in making a new thread jus for this.... but basically.... i wish i'd of thought of a user name for this site.... is there any way i can change it without making a new account?



You have to PM W1zz I beleive.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Hows my sig going on lads not that im getting inpacient or anything.



haha I dont know who is working on it but I will try to if I get some free time, stupid teachers thought it would be funny to load us with homwework for over thanksgiving break


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 26, 2008)

i know that this is wayyyy off topic but trip man thats a wicked avvy lol


----------



## Triprift (Nov 26, 2008)

All i can say is Mussels is a genius.


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 26, 2008)

^^...lol..where do you get them smiley things  lol


----------



## Triprift (Nov 26, 2008)

My personal stash


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 26, 2008)

oh well then lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> My personal stash



hahahahaha! love that one, abusive jockey!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 26, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> hahahahaha! love that one, abusive jockey!



I think we should add some more smilies to the TPU aresnal . . . whenever I need my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'm always scrambling to find it . . .


but, y'know we already abuse the crap out of the smilies we have . . . doubt we'll get any more


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> but, y'know we already abuse the crap out of the smilies we have . . . doubt we'll get any more



yep I doubt it lol the last 10 posts or so are a great example of that

BTW: imperial I am using an avvy you made for white lotus on the homepage of our site I made I was wondering if you mind, if you do ill be glad to take it off its just the best one ive ever seen so...


----------



## Triprift (Nov 26, 2008)

Heres my new fav


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Nov 26, 2008)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats effin mint man lol.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 26, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> yep I doubt it lol the last 10 posts or so are a great example of that
> 
> BTW: imperial I am using an avvy you made for white lotus on the homepage of our site I made I was wondering if you mind, if you do ill be glad to take it off its just the best one ive ever seen so...



it ain't a problem - anything I post up here I consider to be for the group's usage and display and whatnot, so feel free . . .



update - bow's sig is done:








and I have a request from 7PU~m0m for an avy - still working on WL's sig as well, just need some creative oomph to put something together.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Heres my new fav



lol thats gros dude


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> it ain't a problem - anything I post up here I consider to be for the group's usage and display and whatnot, so feel free . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok about the example thing and thats an amazing siggy dude cant wait to see WL's is ya ever need a push to get your thought process going im sure we would be able to help if ya told us the theme and such, I know I would


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2008)

roflpuke ftw!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 26, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> ok about the example thing and thats an amazing siggy dude cant wait to see WL's is ya ever need a push to get your thought process going im sure we would be able to help if ya told us the theme and such, I know I would




s'all good - I haven't even figured it out yet 

but, his sig and avy will be related somehow; much like they are now . . . as it is, his sig contains an image of a Russian cosmonaut outfit, and the avy is a Russian cosmonaut suit glove holding a Russian mechanical stopwatch with the cover off


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

sounds sweet umm I cant help ya, thats a tough thing to be creative about lol


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 26, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> sounds sweet umm I cant help ya, thats a tough thing to be creative about lol



s'all good . . . I tend to get too abstract, even for myself


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 26, 2008)

Would this be the "right" thread the share a desktop background I made for my self, but others might enjoy too? It's some Sarah Connor Chronicles Cameron action  Isn't photohopped, wanted to try something free and simple, found PhotoFiltre and seemed to be good.

edit: doh, just noticed the cool wallpapers sticky. Will post it there (and here if it's fine).
edit: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1078191&postcount=1591


----------



## Triprift (Nov 26, 2008)

Here would be better my good man.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Here would be better my good man.



way ta be


----------



## Triprift (Nov 26, 2008)

Didnt you have a different avvy there for a sec sky or am i slowly going insane.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Didnt you have a different avvy there for a sec sky or am i slowly going insane.



lol your right I did, was going to use it but you couldnt see it


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

it was this:


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh and guys I have a project for anyone willing!

GAU needs a quick logo, nothing special just something for the add campaign im setting up for the site

i got a free $25 google adword credit so ya


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 26, 2008)

*How to do simple chrome.*

Ok guys this is about the only way I figure I can contribute back to the community so heres a quick tutorial on how to do simple chrome in Photoshop. Now I don't mind making these but only if its a group request. Read below.

Ok first off I use a Wacom tablet to illustrate but I don't think you guys have one so I did this with a one button mouse. This is an old technique but if mastered can open doors to many other possibilities.

The Basics:
First make sure you are working with a high resolution file. I like to work at about 15"x15" at 300dpi. This is way more than you need for web but you can always downsize. Remember you can NOT increase in size and retain quality. This is why you should always work larger than the desired finished product.

Step 1: The Shape
Create a new file and fill the background white. Then make the shape you want to be chrome or import the text as a vector or "smart place" layer. Whatever your subject is please be sure its grey. NOT GREYSCALE. For now we are going to make a ball. See below.





Step 2: The Horizon
Now that we have established our shape we need to make it all shiny. Start a selection of the object and create a "horizon line". This is to simulate a horizon which is something all chrome reflects. Now save the selection. After you've established your horizon select the "dodge and burn" tool. Now LIGHTLY dodge the top of your horizon selection. See Below.




Next inverse your selection and burn the bottom of the horizon. If you did it correctly it should look something like this.





Step 3: Color
Now chrome is never grey. In nature or illustration. So we have to add color. This can be done with all kinds of cool results. Red or blue chrome it doesn't matter. Play with it. However I am going to show you the classic way. Standard blue chrome. 

First select your shape again. Then make a new layer. Once this is done select pure blue from your default swatch pallet. Now click on your color detail on the bottom of your tool list. If you slide the selection to the top left you will have pure white. Now don't hit ok yet. Slowly slide the selection over until you hit the RGB gamma warning. It looks like a "!" above a box. As shown here.




Now hit ok and fill your selection with the desired color. As shown here.




Now select the color layer and set the layer option to "color". Your object should have a slight tint of blue now.

Now for some highlights. These are simple and fun. Just don't go overboard and think about where you should put them. They just don't go everywhere. Ok first select the default airbrush. Everything should be at 100% fill. Now pick white as your color. Gently add soft white dots along the horizon line. See below.




Just be sure you place this layer under your "color" layer when finished. You can even add some edge highlights as shown here.





Step 4: Reflections
Now this step is unneeded but I find it adds a lot of depth in certain situations. This time I'm going to use clouds. Well the first thing you need to do is select a nice high resolution image of your refection. In this case its clouds. See below.




Now desaturate the clouds. Whatever image you are going to "reflect" in the chrome it has to be high in contrast. Also keep it simple. See below.




If possible you should attempt to shape it to the object. In this case I would spheresize it. Next you will need to select the object and delete the excess "refection". Once this is done simply make the layer effect an "overlay" in the layer options. Then adjust the opacity so the reflection texture is very faint. Maybe even erase portions of it were you wouldn't normally see a refection. In this case I erased the bottom because why would the ground reflect clouds on a ball?

Now simply move your refelction layer under the color layer and you're done. If you did everything correctly it should look something like this.





I know it seems like a lot but if you look at the times in the upper corner of my screenshots youll notice I did it in less than 20 min with a one button mouse. With this simple technique you can do all kinds of things. I used it on this illustration below.





Please let me know if you guys have any questions.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks a lot man what a thourough and detailed tut!!! thanks dude

BTW I have a WACOM intuos


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 26, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> thanks a lot man what a thourough and detailed tut!!! thanks dude
> 
> BTW I have a WACOM intuos



No problem. Like I said I don't mind but I wont do it for just one persons question. If a bunch of you guys need it I'm more than willing. Just let me know.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

well you arent getting a big response now cause this is the time when most americans are sleeping, that makes up a good 75%-90%

I just like staying up late lol


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 26, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> well you arent getting a big response now cause this is the time when most americans are sleeping, that makes up a good 75%-90%
> 
> I just like staying up late lol



agreed lol, TPU seems to go to sleep when america does lol
also agreed on the tutorial, much appreciated bro!

and SkyKast I just have to say your avatar literally make me lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> agreed lol, TPU seems to go to sleep when america does lol
> also agreed on the tutorial, much appreciated bro!
> 
> *and SkyKast I just have to say your avatar literally make me lol *



thanks a lot man

talk about going to sleep...its time for me to do just that, peace


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 26, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No problem. Like I said I don't mind but I wont do it for just one persons question. If a bunch of you guys need it I'm more than willing. Just let me know.



I know myself, I apreciate it sooo much! Gives me a few extra new things to try out.


----------



## Bow (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks again Imperialreign


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

looks great bow, try centering it


----------



## Triprift (Nov 26, 2008)

Kudos on are site mate got it bookmarked looks great you did a great job and represents all of are members very well.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 26, 2008)

Bow said:


> Thanks again Imperialreign



no prob, man!  Glad you like it!

If you ever need anything changed, edited or whatnot, just let me know


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Kudos on are site mate got it bookmarked looks great you did a great job and represents all of are members very well.



thanks man if you or anyone wants any changes made just post or send me a PM


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Would you guys like another quick tutorial? Retro half tones? Clouds? You name it and Ill write one.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 28, 2008)

hell yeah holf tones are interesting


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

just wondering why are there so many guest viewing?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> just wondering why are there so many guest viewing?



prob a whole bunch of users who've been linked to the thread somehow . . . that occasional lurkers, a couple of mods, etc


reply #1000, w00t!!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> prob a whole bunch of users who've been linked to the thread somehow . . . that occasional lurkers, a couple of mods, etc
> 
> 
> reply #1000, w00t!!



LOL I didn't know that


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 28, 2008)

probably people who got linked here fom google, we are hit 2 for custom sig or custom signature

+ linked from the site


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 29, 2008)

hey put me back on the available list


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> just wondering why are there so many guest viewing?



i know i keep looking, while i'm happy with my sig i may see some effect/technique that could make it better.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 29, 2008)

So is this joint still going now that pancho bears on permanant vacation


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 29, 2008)

Triprift said:


> So is this joint still going now that pancho bears on permanant vacation



we're keeping it moving 



Mussels said:


> i know i keep looking, while i'm happy with my sig i may see some effect/technique that could make it better.



ya ever need any changes, just let me know - or if I'm too buggard or you'd like someone else to do it, I'll gladly send the .psd


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah jr and I wil be able to keep it going,


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't forget about me! 

Ill help to keep things rolling


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2008)

I've just been sick and cant stand the sight of the screen. I am back and currently working on an in house project.

@jbunch
Welcome back! Wanna work on the project with me?


----------



## Triprift (Nov 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I've just been sick and cant stand the sight of the screen.



heres one just for you then Jr


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2008)

Triprift said:


> heres one just for you then Jr



**seizure**


Dude! dont do that!


----------



## Triprift (Nov 29, 2008)

Im sowwwwwwwwwwwy


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 29, 2008)

aww there there tripy


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Don't forget about me!
> 
> Ill help to keep things rolling



oh right i missedf your post, yeah it will be great to have ya around, glad to have ya nack on the team


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 30, 2008)

done with WL's sig and avy . . . moving on.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 30, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 30, 2008)

it is good!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 30, 2008)

wow!!!

thats really weird and really cool at the same time!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2008)

**sighs** I really should update post 3. For artists who has finished works that needs added to the table please PM with URL tags.

Thanks.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 30, 2008)

hey all, not been around for quite afew days, still not got net sorted propper so sorry for not looking through the posts to check, but has my request been forwarded to someone yet? no worries if not like i said before im in no rush


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

gah, that eyeball + syringe is freaky.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> gah, that eyeball + syringe is freaky.



In a weird way - I was kinda hoping for that effect, too.


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 1, 2008)

what is the pic in ur siggy from imperial?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> what is the pic in ur siggy from imperial?



Wow! I cannot beleive what my eyes bestowed upon me! 

I am pretty sure it's a screenshot of the game "Thief"

And for those that missed it.
*


JrRacinFan said:



**sighs** I really should update post 3. For artists who has finished works that needs added to the table please PM with URL tags.

Thanks. 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! I cannot beleive what my eyes bestowed upon me!
> 
> I am pretty sure it's a screenshot of the game "Thief"
> 
> And for those that missed it.




it's been there a long while, man 


it's taken from a screenshot on IGN (IIRC - possibly FF), from Thief: Deadly Shadows . . . Garett in front of the Shalebridge Cradle (I was too lazy to load the game up myself).  The text is in the same font used for the Thief titles.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> it's been there a long while, man



Actually was referring to SkyKast's post. But yes it was the first I really took a good look at it tbh.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jr. 

You have pm!


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually was referring to SkyKast's post. But yes it was the first I really took a good look at it tbh.



it's Thief . . . it's supposed to be dark and shadowed . . . any brighter would be an injustice to all the taffers out there!


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 1, 2008)

update on Sig request.... exactly same as before... but i want the face of "legacy of kain - soul reaver" face on right of the sig, and the logo's on the left  hope thts not too much trouble,


----------



## Triprift (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok fellas ill ask again dont want to sound like the preverbial broken record just wondering if my sig is anywhere near completed.


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 1, 2008)

im workin on it ill give you an update tonight


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 1, 2008)

JB... about your sig looks alright but why not keep it all black and white except for the womans hair and eyes ... just think it would really make it stand out


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just want to tell you guys, this thread is getting BIG hits from guests...  54 guests.  We are pretty popular!

Here is the avatar for Braveheart...  very simple.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 2, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> im workin on it ill give you an update tonight



Thanks mate look forward to seeing what ya come up with.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2008)

Post 3 updated. 

Still waiting on those PM's guys.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there any work I can do for you all?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2008)

you can go vote for a larger sig size limit!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77456


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

ok, finally here is my first request.  Using the background below, all I really want is for it to read "AUTHORIZED OVERCLOCKERS ONLY", INSTEAD OF "AUTHORIZED PERSONNEL ONLY".   What do the artists of TPU think?  Can it be done?  

Another thing is I wish to use this as a background so please keep the original size of 1680x1050, thanks.

By the way, thanks for this excellent thread, this thread explains itself on why TPU rocks!!!!  never seen another forum do this   Thanks everyone.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 2, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Is there any work I can do for you all?





just curious, man . . . how you making out with my request?  Any teasers?


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 2, 2008)

@PVT - do up imperial's if ya want

@anyone - I'm on trip's who wants to take chicken patty's?

Edit: @PVT - love the new avvy


----------



## Triprift (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks again sky


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll take on chicken patty's


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 2, 2008)

sounds great


----------



## Triprift (Dec 2, 2008)

Dammit sky i thought ya had it done i was all excited.


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 2, 2008)

hold on!!! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 2, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> @PVT - do up imperial's if ya want
> 
> @anyone - I'm on trip's who wants to take chicken patty's?
> 
> Edit: @PVT - love the new avvy



Ya, I saw someone with a Hal 9000 avatar, and it was pretty cut up bad, so I was like, I could do that!  And I did, and it came out pretty sexy looking.  

Also, Imperial...  

Thats all I have to say.  If I can get the damn snow looking like the rest of it, and work all of it in...  that will be really tough.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 2, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Also, Imperial...
> 
> Thats all I have to say.  If I can get the damn snow looking like the rest of it, and work all of it in...  that will be really tough.



no rush man, I was just curious - take your time


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty you have pm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Chicken Patty you have pm.



checking now, thanks.


----------



## ThaSaturdaysRockOx (Dec 4, 2008)

*avatar / sig*

can any1 make me a sig avatar?
i would like one with the saturdays on saying ThaSaturdaysRockOx on tha bottom right hand side
thanks


----------



## Triprift (Dec 8, 2008)

Is my xmas siggy gonna be done anytime this century 

ps Is this place alive helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 8, 2008)

Triprift said:


> ps Is this place alive helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo.



I was wondering the same thing 


update on my part - I've still got 7PU's avy to make, but been out of creative free time - finals are this week . . . won't be able to pick up that project until next weekend.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is CDdude55's sig:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2008)

*Post 4 Updated.*

Skykast, I am going to need some help. Sometime here in the next few days we need to get together over AIM. I have a few things I need to talk to you about.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol what about mines has everyone forgot. pvt anyone ....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol what about mines has everyone forgot. pvt anyone ....



Dont worry I remember. But I dont have the PSD to finish it. If I try and do it, it will end up crappy.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 10, 2008)

oh hey Jr I finished CP's wallpaper request the other day just forgot to tell you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> oh hey Jr I finished CP's wallpaper request the other day just forgot to tell you.



...and its badass dude!!!  Thanks a million!!!  To both of you.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> oh hey Jr I finished CP's wallpaper request the other day just forgot to tell you.



Oh I am aware. He txt'd me saying it looks grand. Where did you upload it by chance? I can put it on the finished table if you want. 

Also, go on AIM if you have a moment.


----------



## Bow (Dec 11, 2008)

My last sig came out so nice I just have to get another.  Can one of these pictures be used ......or both












With " Go Hard or Go Home "

You rock


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 16, 2008)

Someone make me a sig that has an Intel, ATI Crossfire logo. And make my name hidden somewhere in the background. Preferably black, blue and/or red.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2008)

It will be a couple days but I can take both requests.


----------



## Bow (Dec 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> It will be a couple days but I can take both requests.



Thanks, if you need anything pm me


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 17, 2008)

no luck on my new sig i asked for being done then?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 17, 2008)

alrighty - I'm finally getting started on 7pu's avatar - hopefully I'll have it cooked up this weekend . . .

mc-dexter, if there's no one else on your request, I'm willing to pick it up - might be w eek or two before completetion, though.


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 17, 2008)

well it's been a a good few week since i've asked, skykast and someone else was going to do i think, but i don't mind waiting a week or so for it, i'll find the post and repost it so you know the idea i want


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 17, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> ok guys sorry i know this is the third time i've asked now so i understand if ya dont wana but basically could i have another sig made.... possibly like one pancho is doing, but slightly diffrent flames, an ASUS logo, AMD logo (possibly the 6400+ BE logo) and the logo's.. one on each side, and lower bottom the MC Dexter writing in the same style as SkyKast did me if possible, oh ya and i'd like the Red cross keeping from the St George's cross and like being blended in from behind the fire and logo's... please








^^^^  that is the kinda fire i would like please.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm working on yours Bow.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 17, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> . . . .
> 
> ^^^^  that is the kinda fire i would like please.




alrighty, man - I'll get started on it this weekend - sorry you've had to wait so long as it is :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Someone make me a sig that has an Intel, ATI Crossfire logo. And make my name hidden somewhere in the background. Preferably black, blue and/or red.



I'll take your request.   Other than Intel/ATi what is your favorite brand of motherboard? Would you like a Christmas feel to it also?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry was having image compression issues with this.





If you would like anything changed let me know. 

EDIT: *Post #4 updated*


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 17, 2008)

looks great Jr!


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll take your request.   Other than Intel/ATi what is your favorite brand of motherboard? Would you like a Christmas feel to it also?



Asus.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry was having image compression issues with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG NICE!! Just want to change something. Move the I WILL END YOU somewhere so it doesn't block the radeon.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Will do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

hey jr came out badass dude!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I need to do a few tweaks to it. Not bad for a 10 minute job eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah I need to do a few tweaks to it. Not bad for a 10 minute job eh?



not at all looks great!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> not at all looks great!



Well thank you again.


@spearman

I know of a way I can edit it. I can:

-totally omit the phrase
-move the phrase closer down under the intel logo
-totally omit your name and move it down there

@anyone

Who can guess what motherboard is in spearman's new sig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well thank you again.
> 
> 
> @spearman
> ...



not sure which one, but its ASUS!!!  Rampage maybe?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> not sure which one, but its ASUS!!!  Rampage maybe?



RAMPAGE FORMULA!!!!!! 

You deserve a . . . .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> RAMPAGE FORMULA!!!!!!
> 
> You deserve a . . . .



hahahha, yeah those heatsinks look all too familiar on the rampage boards!!!.


COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I want moar! hehe


----------



## Bow (Dec 18, 2008)

now I need a snack


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 18, 2008)

think you guys can get this to 19kb?


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Will do.



THX!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 18, 2008)

For trip:

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you very muchly mate greatly appreciated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

*Post #4 Updated*


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 18, 2008)

I sure could use a nice custom avatar once I get my new system after xmas if someone would be so kind to help out, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> I sure could use a nice custom avatar once I get my new system after xmas if someone would be so kind to help out, I'd appreciate it!



i'm sure they will 

the TPU graphic artists 

What is your new system looking like?


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm sure they will
> 
> the TPU graphic artists
> 
> What is your new system looking like?



Phenom 9850be, unsure of the mobo, and a 1gb 4870 - more than likely sapphire or asus dark knight  if the egg would just stop changing prices on me so much! lol I put stuff in my cart, the next day it's changed...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> Phenom 9850be, unsure of the mobo, and a 1gb 4870 - more than likely sapphire or asus dark knight  if the egg would just stop changing prices on me so much! lol I put stuff in my cart, the next day it's changed...



looking good, I had a 9850 and I currently have a 4870, hit around 15,500 in 3dmark, overall excellent system.  You'll be very happy


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> looking good, I had a 9850 and I currently have a 4870, hit around 15,500 in 3dmark, overall excellent system.  You'll be very happy



I'm hoping so... wont be able to upgrade for probably 3 years after that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> I'm hoping so... wont be able to upgrade for probably 3 years after that



damn, budget?


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 18, 2008)

right now it's a solid 350 (gifts from parents for bday and xmas) and I'm expecting anywhere from 50-100 more, and I'm sure I can sweet talk my wife into a few extra dollars for the hell of it... if she's in a good and giving mood  had everything I wanted in a shopping cart and after rebates was like $417 ... then the combo ended, and the $5 off the processor went away, lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> right now it's a solid 350 (gifts from parents for bday and xmas) and I'm expecting anywhere from 50-100 more, and I'm sure I can sweet talk my wife into a few extra dollars for the hell of it... if she's in a good and giving mood  had everything I wanted in a shopping cart and after rebates was like $417 ... then the combo ended, and the $5 off the processor went away, lol



haha, it happens dude. Bro why don't you get like a 4850, save a few bucks, its still a great card, runs anything you throw at it.  Later down the road if you want more performance out of your video card, if you spare some money, you add a 2nd one 

Plus a overclocked 4850 i'm sure can perform par on par with a untouched 4870, if not more.  I would think so.


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, it happens dude. Bro why don't you get like a 4850, save a few bucks, its still a great card, runs anything you throw at it.  Later down the road if you want more performance out of your video card, if you spare some money, you add a 2nd one
> 
> Plus a overclocked 4850 i'm sure can perform par on par with a untouched 4870, if not more.  I would think so.



well I'm thinking get as best as I can for what I can... 4870 1gb is better stock than the 4850's and I figured it's a bit more future proof for now... don't plan on oc'ing it


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 18, 2008)

hmm I seem to be having a bit of trouble with Bow's request. Do you have any more pictures Bow?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

Jbunch

Need me to create some rendered images?


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 18, 2008)

hop on aim!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> well I'm thinking get as best as I can for what I can... 4870 1gb is better stock than the 4850's and I figured it's a bit more future proof for now... don't plan on oc'ing it



gotcha, yeah its true, if you can get the 4870 just do it, I forgot you aren't planning on upgrading later on


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

OK hey Spearman,

This maybe to your liking:






Best I can think of without reducing size of the current typefaces and logos.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> OK hey Spearman,
> 
> This maybe to your liking:
> 
> ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL...

You are welcome! xD


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 18, 2008)

@ Jbunch : I think I saw that baby while walking to McDonald's except the fist part.


----------



## Bow (Dec 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> hmm I seem to be having a bit of trouble with Bow's request. Do you have any more pictures Bow?













I can get more if you need, drop me a pm


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmmmm 

Bow I think I am going to help him out with this one. Do you mind?


----------



## Bow (Dec 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Bow I think I am going to help him out with this one. Do you mind?



Go for it
thanks


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok guys I need another good avvy and sig combo.  Anyone want to help a brotha out?  I'm thinking about my system specs overlaying an ATI logo maybe? I'm up for just about any good design! 

I also never did get my Gamepowerup avvy/sig combo.  I'm not sure if it was overlooked, but if possible I'd like a Avvy with Mac and my sig to have a sideways snowboard with gamepowerup.com overlaying it.

Sorry if these are too detailed I'm just throwing out ideas to the artists.  Please feel free to spin it however you like.


----------



## _jM (Dec 22, 2008)

*Easy Request For The Best*

OK I have an easy one for you guys.. I have this wallpaper that has a blue background to it, and I hate that color..well maybe not, just too much for a wallpaper. But here is the LINK for the pic. Use the bigest res. (1600x1200). OK I want it to be a smokey gray, kinda like a brushed alum kinda color, so the shadows are still there on the main img. Or if thats too hard, just do an all black back ground. Thanks guys! Ill be waiting 

And THIS ONE Too pls!(in same res 1600x1200)

PS: Anyone seen/hear from Sky lately?

EDIT: Heres a better idea of the back ground I would like on the two wallpapers Clicky!


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 22, 2008)

JM would you mind if i had a copy of that too once finished?


----------



## _jM (Dec 22, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> JM would you mind if i had a copy of that too once finished?



no problem.. I have another one I want done too, just a bit different.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2008)

So to sum it up:

Bow - Jetboat themed sig
Mlee - SSX Trickey themed ava and sig
_jM - wallpaper manipulation

regarding SkyKast

I haven't seen or heard from him either. Me and him used to talk everyday. I wonder what gives 

Skykast please come back, we miss you!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> So to sum it up:
> 
> Bow - Jetboat themed sig
> Mlee - SSX Trickey themed ava and sig
> ...




hey thats right, where is that dude, he was cool!!!


----------



## _jM (Dec 22, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> regarding SkyKast
> 
> I haven't seen or heard from him either. Me and him used to talk everyday. I wonder what gives
> 
> Skykast please come back, we miss you!!!!!



Yea i know, I alos used to chat with the lad. I just really want to make sure hes ok. I keep hearing about the bad weather up there where he's at. Maybe he's just cought up with the holiday season, ya know. (we hope)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2008)

Well don't worry I will be working on all your requests (for now). It will take me a while with the upcoming holidays so please guys, be patient with me. 

About Skykast,

I lost his cell # or else I would call him.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well don't worry I will be working on all your requests (for now). It will take me a while with the upcoming holidays so please guys, be patient with me.
> 
> About Skykast,
> 
> I lost his cell # or else I would call him.



Where was he from?  I really hope he is doing ok too!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where was he from?  I really hope he is doing ok too!



Massachussetts (spelling?)


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 22, 2008)

_jM said:


> OK I have an easy one for you guys.. I have this wallpaper that has a blue background to it, and I hate that color..well maybe not, just too much for a wallpaper. But here is the LINK for the pic. Use the bigest res. (1600x1200). OK I want it to be a smokey gray, kinda like a brushed alum kinda color, so the shadows are still there on the main img. Or if thats too hard, just do an all black back ground. Thanks guys! Ill be waiting
> 
> And THIS ONE Too pls!(in same res 1600x1200)
> 
> ...


This wallpaper is for me as well and id like to have 1920x1200 or 2560x1600 please.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Massachussetts (spelling?)



I understand it, no worries 

Dman well hope hes good, I have not seen him around for a while so maybe his rig is down?


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 26, 2008)

Any chance of a sig being made for me?
If so Just some thing with the pic and my name Gam and maybe just a small AMD/ATI logo for good measure.
I know you guys are busy. Hope you all had a good Christmas.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Any chance of a sig being made for me?
> If so Just some thing with the pic and my name Gam and maybe just a small AMD/ATI logo for good measure.
> I know you guys are busy. Hope you all had a good Christmas.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081226/Capture043.jpg



Well Gam, to add you to this list:

Bow - Jetboat themed sig
Mlee - SSX Trickey themed ava and sig
_jM - wallpaper manipulation
Gam'ster - New signature

I am currently working with jbunch on Bow's sig. It's going to be a while as I am waiting on a PSD from him. 

@Mlee
I thought RadeonX2 finished that a while ago? Or you need a couple changes done to it?
EDIT: Yup here it is, I will finish it up in a couple days.





@_jM
Don't worry, it will be a few more days on your request.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 26, 2008)

No worries Jr, take ur time man


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2008)

OK mlee. Just let me know if this is to your liking.






EDIT:

OK that brings me to 

Bow - Jetboat themed sig
Gam'ster - New signature

@_jM & pp_mguire
Here's 1 of 2. See attached zip file.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for finding that, I must have looked right over it.  

Somehow Gamepowerup doesn't allow IMG tags around pics for sigs so I'm gonna use it here!  Thanks guys!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2008)

You are very very welcome. Why don't you download it and upload it at GPU?


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 28, 2008)

Formal request: need someone to make a nice signature with my new computer specs in it. Whoever is ready and available PM me please!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

i need someone to help me create a design for my new case project. anyone interested?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2008)

Mmk so:
Bow - Jetboat themed sig
Gam'ster - New signature
Gilletter - Specs themed sig
Fitseries - Rig theme


@Fitseries
PM me with details of what you would like done. If it's a big project I will start it after I get Bow's and Gam'ster's done.

@Gilletter
I'd rather you PM me with what you would liek to see done. 

@ShadowFold
I know I left you waiting a while. Here's your 19k or less request.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

Bow - Jetboat themed sig
Gilletter - Specs themed sig
Fitseries - Rig themed project

@Gam'ster

I hope this is to your liking.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Bow - Jetboat themed sig
> Gilletter - Specs themed sig
> Fitseries - Rig themed project
> 
> ...



Jr thats mint m8 but i can hardly see the AMD/ATI logo But thats pretty much what i wanted if you can fix the logo ill have your man babies.
Thanks jr


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm still here accepting any sig jobs


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I am working on Bow's right now. I will forward what I have for Gilletter to you. k?

@Gam'ster
Better?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 29, 2008)

no prob


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

@Bow

Didn't forget about yah.... 








I hope this is to your liking


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well, I am working on Bow's right now. I will forward what I have for Gilletter to you. k?
> 
> @Gam'ster
> Better?



Yeah thats perfect Jr . Thank you man


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 29, 2008)

done


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks RadeonX2! Gilletter see above.

Also, _jm and pp_mguire. See attached.


----------



## Bow (Dec 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Bow
> 
> Didn't forget about yah....
> 
> ...



sry I am having pc problems,
Looks good If you could just take out the go hard or go home it would be perfict for me.
thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright will do next chance I get.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

any luck?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2008)

I needed to take a break from it this morning. No offense to you but the "project" is too monotanous for me ... I got bored of it real quick ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

its all good man


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 30, 2008)

lets see if it works... I like the mask in it (hopefully it will do down there when I post) ok how do I get it insert, lmao ... Ohhhh... and it's 9850BE not 9950BE :-x But it looks good (if I can figure out how to post it in my signature portion, lol)


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 30, 2008)

To creat a Sig simply go to> User CP (control panel) on the list on the left look for "Edit Signature" click that then scroll to the bottom of the page and select your upload method - either from website or your computer.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

anyone else wanna take a stab at my rig design?


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone else wanna take a stab at my rig design?



Would help if i could see it?


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 30, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> To creat a Sig simply go to> User CP (control panel) on the list on the left look for "Edit Signature" click that then scroll to the bottom of the page and select your upload method - either from website or your computer.



Oh I did that... and it doesn't show up, lol ... Ok now it makes me look like an idiot, lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 30, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> Oh I did that... and it doesn't show up, lol ... Ok now it makes me look like an idiot, lol



But i can see it now. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> Would help if i could see it?



start here.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52870&page=41 

as for the design.... i want it all black and the top and one side will look like they got torn open.

side is 26.5" x 12"
top is 16" x 12"


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 30, 2008)

@Radeonx2, thanks owed, thanks given.

@JR 
I'm not sure why GPU wouldn't allow my pic w/img tags around it or even a link from file  idk.  No biggie.  I like my Mac(snowboarder, dont anyone take that out of context and think I'm an apple dick).


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> start here.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1130652#post1130652
> 
> as for the design.... i want it all black and the top and one side will look like they got torn open.
> 
> ...



that leads me right back here...

the link that is


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

fixed but here.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52870&page=41


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 30, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> But i can see it now. lol.



shouldn't it show up in older posts too???


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 30, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> shouldn't it show up in older posts too???



thats what i thought too, mine did that.


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, I'm confused, lol... anyone know why it only shows up in these last few posts?


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 30, 2008)

it seems alot quieter tonight than usual... but maybe someone will come along and answer it for you.


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 30, 2008)

ok out of boredom I tried to create my own... but it comes out too small when I tried it... I really liked the way it looked though... so Jr or Radeon if you 2 want to mess with my design and see if you can make it work...??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  it might work if I put it as a jpeg instead of photoshop file...? anyone? nvm  got it... What do you guys think?  first time


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 30, 2008)

error fix


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 30, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> error fix



thanks now I can switch back and forth... what do you think of the one I created?!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 30, 2008)

pretty good, but the font is hard to read change the color should be readable


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2008)

@Bow

As requested.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok RadeonX2, I have a request for a sig. I want your creativity to run wild with my system specs. Anyting imagineable I would be happy with.


----------



## mtosev (Dec 30, 2008)

is my singy done?


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi guys, I know this is a thread for requests but i was looking through and there is some massively  impressive work here...so i thought id have a bash at photo shopping, i would just like some feed back from you guys means that this is the Graphic Artists United and your all in one place.
Heres what i come up with, its simple but u know....Anyway thanks for the inspiration i had fun doing it .


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok i almost totaly forgot about the wallpaper, but we wanted the background to be black


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

@Gam'ster
Looks good. 

@pp_mguire
I'll work on em some more at a later time. Thought you wanted to give it more of gray than a blue.


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Dec 31, 2008)

can sum one do me up another..seein how its not x-mas anymore


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

mtosev said:


> is my singy done?


I'll see if I can get the original PSD off Panchoman. For now, I only see what was partially finished, what was the original request?



7pU~m0m said:


> can sum one do me up another..seein how its not x-mas anymore


Hmmmm .... Have anything more specific in mind?

@fitseries
I am going to be re-working a different artistic rendering method of your project. Have you found someone else to take part in it?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 31, 2008)

7pU~m0m said:


> can sum one do me up another..seein how its not x-mas anymore



Sorry . . . damn!  I completely forgot about your avy request


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ the one with the lilly??


----------



## Bow (Dec 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Bow
> 
> As requested.




Thanks that will work!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @gam'ster
> Looks good.
> 
> @pp_mguire
> I'll work on em some more at a later time. Thought you wanted to give it more of gray than a blue.



Yeaa we wanted a black background and i wanted 1920x1200


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 31, 2008)

Need to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok guys... Does my sig look better now? I changed the font and increased it to 14 pt.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Beautiful!!!!



wife picked out the font, so she's the one that improved it, lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> wife picked out the font, so she's the one that improved it, lol



She really did an awesome job. I love it.


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll have to modify it once I actually get my dang parts in and OC em


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 31, 2008)

mmk guys im back and here to help out with any projects that need helping, and I also need to apologize to Tripfit for not getting your xmas graphics done, idk if you know but i lost power here for 2 weeks and all hell broke lose to there wasnt much computer access time, so im sorry


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 31, 2008)

7pU~m0m said:


> ^^ the one with the lilly??



da . . . I'll have to get on it here soon, I had started working on mc_dexter's sig request, accidentally forgetting yours . . . all in-between all the other real-life drama and holidays going on


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> mmk guys im back and here to help out with any projects that need helping, and I also need to apologize to Tripfit for not getting your xmas graphics done, idk if you know but i lost power here for 2 weeks and all hell broke lose to there wasnt much computer access time, so im sorry



Not really much that needs completed my friend. 

fitseries3- rig project
pp_mguire & _jM- 2 wallpapers needing altered
mtosev- new sig
7pU~m0m- new ava/sig


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not really much that needs completed my friend.
> 
> fitseries3- rig project
> pp_mguire & _jM- 2 wallpapers needing altered
> ...




there's also a sig for mc_dexter that I've taken over . . .


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 31, 2008)

alrighty


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Jan 2, 2009)

sooo anyone gunna make me one??


----------



## Triprift (Jan 2, 2009)

7pU~m0m said:


> sooo anyone gunna make me one??



They will tpu mom just atm were abit understaffed here at GAU i would ask everyone who has requests pending to be pacient. Jr and imperial are doing a wonderful job keeping the thread moving just with a few ppl not around at the moment its not easy. I want to thank everyone on behalf of the members of GAU for your support of this thread and wish you all a wonderful new year and look forward to your continued support in 09. ....Trip


----------



## beesagtig (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey

I made my own sig.

It is 92.5kb and I'm wondering how to get it down to 16.5kb?

Thanks Olly


----------



## Triprift (Jan 2, 2009)

i normally just save as in paint.


----------



## beesagtig (Jan 2, 2009)

Triprift said:


> i normally just save as in paint.



It's at 35.5kb now


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone like my new sig.....And avatar


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 2, 2009)

beesagtig said:


> It's at 35.5kb now



What you designing it in. If its photoshop, do this;

File> save for web devices - Then lower the quality. (It should tell you the size of the file on the bottom left )


----------



## Triprift (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks wasley i was just going to menchin that.

And very nice avvy is brilliant and sigs not too bad either.

Post em in this thread mon.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone feel like making me a new sig and avatar?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not really much that needs completed my friend.
> 
> fitseries3- rig project
> pp_mguire & _jM- 2 wallpapers needing altered
> ...





imperialreign said:


> there's also a sig for mc_dexter that I've taken over . . .





TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Anyone feel like making me a new sig and avatar?



Sure! You got anything in mind?

@beesagtig

PM me the file and I can compress it for you.

@SkyKast

Can you still get access to the PSD drive? I had to format for a new OS and for got the login info.

@everyone 

So the updated list is as follows:

fitseries3- rig project
pp_mguire & _jM- 2 wallpapers needing altered
mtosev- new sig
(I will be working on the above 3)
mc_dexter- new sig
7pU~m0m- new ava/sig
TRIPTEX_MTL- new ava/sig


----------



## Triprift (Jan 2, 2009)

Your a trooper JR thanks for your efforts mate.


----------



## beesagtig (Jan 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sure! You got anything in mind?
> 
> @beesagtig
> 
> ...



Thanks for offering but i got it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2009)

Very welcome! Also looks pretty good!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sure! You got anything in mind?



Something awesome.  

maybe something that incorporates some of the photos from my profile at this biking site LINK Under "Albums" you'll find some photos of me riding. You might get something useful from there.


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Jan 2, 2009)

some pic to go by


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 3, 2009)

@JrRacinFan

I apologize for the late reply I'll be up on task will be finishing your sig soon

EDIT:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you sooo much RadeonX2! It is awesome!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 4, 2009)

Now all ya need is a fancy avvy Jr bit plain atm =/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Now all ya need is a fancy avvy Jr bit plain atm =/



Im working on it


----------



## Damian^ (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey could someone make me an avatar. Im a HUGE fan of Tool/Maynard James Keenan or just about anything that deals with "freedom" Nirvana (not the band but the universal term). Psychology has also taken a turn on me since i started taking classes dealing with them at my college. Images with meaning also fascinate me, like if you see two blobs and one is escaping and has the meaning of going out and experiencing things thats what i like to imagine. But yeah Tool, freedom, unwinding from the ordinary! 

I'm not asking to include everything though, you choose what to use 
Much appreciated 

Damian.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2009)

@Damian
That is no problem. I will be doing a ton of photoshopping tomorrow so expect an update. I still have 3 other projects going also, BUT I am going to include your request with them.

@RadeonX2
Hate to be a bother but my name in the sig, can you make it orange?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 4, 2009)

changes:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you again! Later on today guys expect another update to the thread!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2009)

Could someone make a sig banner for the folding team? We are coming up on the top 100 teams in the world and we want to show our TPU pride. Do you need pics/ideas submitted?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Could someone make a sig banner for the folding team? We are coming up on the top 100 teams in the world and we want to show our TPU pride. Do you need pics/ideas submitted?



I will just forewarn you, it won't be updated dynamically tho.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I will just forewarn you, it won't be updated dynamically tho.


It's not a problem. We all know our current points and I just use the points banner when i go trolling in other forums. Something that would show TPU folding pride would be great.


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 6, 2009)

Can i become part of the team i dabble in photoshop


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 6, 2009)

Always an open invitation here.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys. I was wondering if you can redo my sig. Since I am buying a AMD rig, i would like to redo it. So could you change the Intel to a AMD logo, and the Nvidia to a ATI? And under the J!nx skull could you remove the word "J!nx" and just leave the skull thanks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2009)

That would be no issue once I am able to find the login information for our PSD drive. 

@everyone
I am sorry I have not updated the thread as often as it should be done. I promise to all of you still waiting to please be patient. For those who have possibly made a sig that had requested one please reply or PM me. Thanks in advance for cooperation.

~Jr


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can some one make me a Sig i need one 

Thanks
Assassin48


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Can some one make me a Sig i need one
> 
> Thanks
> Assassin48



what would you like in it?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can you put the ati sign from this one 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1112484&postcount=1105
and add like 
Phenom 2 940 
Foxconn A79A-S
Cm Stacker 830


and put a picture of a ps3 in there with my psn id: Assassin_48

Thanks
Assassin48


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 10, 2009)

Wondering what happend to the desktop wallpaper 

Also, ive moved onto to Intel so the AMD logo could be replaced perty please.

kthanx!


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 11, 2009)

*New Signature*

Alright guys I'm trying out a new sig I created for my current rig, which I nicknamed Black Widow... let me know what you all think!


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 11, 2009)

Gilletter said:


> Alright guys I'm trying out a new sig I created for my current rig, which I nicknamed Black Widow... let me know what you all think!



It would be cool if u can put a background like the dragon platform or something.


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 11, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> It would be cool if u can put a background like the dragon platform or something.



well to my understanding... Dragon is the Phenom II's ... which mine isn't


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 12, 2009)

Gilletter said:


> well to my understanding... Dragon is the Phenom II's ... which mine isn't




How bout spider platform. 4 cpu cores, 1 gpu cores. The remaining legs are ur 3 hdd's. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 12, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> How bout spider platform. 4 cpu cores, 1 gpu cores. The remaining legs are ur 3 hdd's. lol



Hence the Black Widow


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 14, 2009)

*Help*

Hey guys i just noticed this thread and thought i would seek some help.
I would like to see if someone could update/create a better version of my
avatar which is about 15 years old. In case your wondering because of
the terrible graphic, my avatar alien is holding up his middle finger. MY real
name is Jupiter so if someone has a better idea for an avatar, i welcome
suggestions.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry I've been keeping everyone hanging. 

So the updated list is as follows:

fitseries3- rig project (fit, I will need you to let me know if those look ok or not)

pp_mguire & _jM- 2 wallpapers needing altered (Do you still want this PP Mguire?)

mtosev- new sig (still waiting on access to our PSD's unless you can list the original request)

(I will be working on the above 3)

mc_dexter- new sig
7pU~m0m- new ava/sig
TRIPTEX_MTL- new ava/sig

@PP Mguire
I will work on it as soon as I get the original PSD.

@Jupiter
Very peculiar. Lemme think of what can be cooked up.

@7pU~m0m
You weren't ignored just was trying to think of where to go with those pics you provided.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 14, 2009)

i don't do avvy's or sigs... but for an idea.... the planet Jupiter, and that exact alien in the same avvy, a nice bit of blending and making the alien somewhat smaller so it looks more detailed should go down iely, and you have the benifit of being named after a planet which will go in the theme i described .... maybe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> i don't do avvy's or sigs... but for an idea.... the planet Jupiter, and that exact alien in the same avvy, a nice bit of blending and making the alien somewhat smaller so it looks more detailed should go down iely, and you have the benifit of being named after a planet which will go in the theme i described .... maybe



Awesome idea! If you don't mind can I use it?


----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 14, 2009)

sure you can!!! 

I wouldn't even know where to start in paint shop so any idea's i might pop up with in future... feel free to use 

EDIT: the idea i had about using the same alien in the new avvy but smaller or edited in some other way... was so he's still got the same logo/picture embedded into a new avvy/picture


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Jupiter
> Very peculiar. Lemme think of what can be cooked up.



I appreciate you thinking about it.

P.S. 'JrRacinFan', what kind of racing. I'm a #17 Matt Kenseth fan.
My ride > http://www.planetjupiter.com/transam/


mc-dexter said:


> i don't do avvy's or sigs... but for an idea.... the planet Jupiter, and that exact alien in the same avvy, a nice bit of blending and making the alien somewhat smaller so it looks more detailed should go down iely, and you have the benifit of being named after a planet which will go in the theme i described .... maybe



That actually sounds nice. Thanks


----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 14, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> .............That actually sounds nice. Thanks



No problem


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

@Jupiter

Ygpm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2009)

FITS SIG ART DESIGN CONTEST

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1164551#post1164551


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2009)

Will have to get back with you on that fit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2009)

tell others. i want this to be a full on war... in a good way.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2009)

can i get someone who's dedicated to help me with a few website related images?


----------



## Israar (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys

Was wondering on getting a sig for myself when you're free  -- I'm not too up on what I want done like, but off the top of my head I was thinking along the lines of eerie, mysterious, dark/dull... I know I'm giving you nothing to go off really lol but I'll try to get my minor idea out for ya 

Something along the lines of a woody area, possibly a wooden cottage or so, a silhouette with dark red eyes of an animal looking towards the cottage, lighting on the cottage via a moon, having it misty would possibly be beneficial 

Israar put somewhere on the signature wherever it seems fitting to you, and a message of "Don't provoke an animal..."

Hope that helps as my explaining isn't brilliant at the best of times hehe 

--Lee


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I might give Jupiter's avvy a shot...


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jupiter avvy


----------



## Jakl (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Guys! For some time now, i've just been browsing around, especially this thread, and I think by now I need a Sig and maybe some work done on my Avatar...

AMD and Intel fan, but I would love to have the AMD Dragon . Rawr!
Look at my system specs to throw in ideas..
Maybe have a marijuana on it? lol

I dont care what you do on it, be creative, Aswell if ya got paypal, ill throw some money at ya, I dont like stuff to be free


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry I've been keeping everyone hanging.
> 
> So the updated list is as follows:
> 
> ...






JrRacinFan said:


> @PP Mguire
> I will work on it as soon as I get the original PSD.
> 
> @Jupiter
> ...




I hate to reiterate. It has been tough for me to keep this thread up to date lately. 


Currently taking volunteers on to help. . . 

Any takers? Triprift? ImperialReign? Jbunch07? Skykast? RadeonX2?

Also 3 new requests in the works:

Fitseries Israar & DjJakl


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 27, 2009)

I've sent mc_dexter another submission, I believe it should be fairly close to being done.


Although, I'm not so sure when I'll be willing to take on another project, as it is, between current personal projects, school and health issues, I've had very little "free" time.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 31, 2009)

ya I'm still here willing to help


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Well I guess just me and you then. Currently workin Fits sig contest.


----------



## SkyKast (Jan 31, 2009)

I have DjJakl's request and im workin on sig contest as well


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you SkyKast.


----------



## SkyKast (Jan 31, 2009)

no problem bro I hope to help out a bit more around here from now on


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 4, 2009)

Unassigned said:
			
		

> Crtecha - New avatar -Photomanipulate a photo of himself and a photo of Arnold Schwarzennegger (received this request via pm)
> Links to the images wanting edited:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090202/n771687058_784481_433.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090202/Terminator3-09.jpg
> ...





			
				Assigned said:
			
		

> Israar- New Dark Eerie Sig - Being worked by JrRacinFan
> 
> DjJakl- New Dragon platform Sig/Ava - Being worked by SkyKast



@Fitseries
I am willing but sometimes not available to photoshop much anymore.

@mtosev
I know you have been waiting but since I have had no reply I am purging requests at the moment. So you will need to put in a new request.

@ Israar 
I will work on your request.

@PP Mguire
I have lost all access to our old PSD's. It is going to have to be a whole new sig. Would you like anything else different with your current one? Also, do you still want those wallpapers? I no longer have them.

@Everyone
I will need someone who is better at photomanipulation than myself to take on triptex's and crtecha's request.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm available here


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 4, 2009)

I know,

Sky is working on crtecha's request.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 4, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I know,
> 
> Sky is working on crtecha's request.



tnx, I'm currently working on fits 3rd and last sig.

any work you'd like to pass on?


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys if someone can take a look at my request in post #1233
i would greatly appreciate it. I have gotten a submission that
although nice it is not what i was looking for. In the simplist
terms i would just like my avatar cleaned up. If you notice the
image has a halo effect because of my poor graphics capabilities
in removing the white background while trying to make the
background transparent. If someone could take a stab at this
i would really appreciate it. If you have other creative ideas
to add to the avatar it would be acceptable as well.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 4, 2009)

@ Jupiter

u mean rough edges?


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 4, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> @ Jupiter
> 
> u mean rough edges?


yes
An updated/new image is more desireable but in 
the simplist terms, cleaning/refining the existing
image would be great. What i attempted to do
when i made that image was to have a transparent
background. This was done over 15 years ago with
out the proper graphics tools or knowledge on my
part. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Israar (Feb 4, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ Israar
> I will work on your request.



Cheers mate, will keep my eyes peeled  

--Lee


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 8, 2009)

can someone make me 2 sig pics one for the xbox 360 clubhouse and the xbox 360 clubhouse gpu branch?

i already have one in my sig but it needs an update LOL!


----------



## crtecha (Feb 8, 2009)

bump for my request also


----------



## crtecha (Feb 13, 2009)

bumpidy bump


----------



## panchoman (Mar 1, 2009)

anyone got the info for the psd drive still?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 1, 2009)

You can make a new one if you like. 

Would like to have an AMD Fusion theme to it with PP Mguire in it and the AMD and G.Skill logos.

Other than that be creative! Color dosent matter.


----------



## _jM (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey ladies! lols  Just wanted to drop in and see what you guys have been up to. Keep up the awesome work.. oh and I don't care what Jr says about you guys.. i still like ya! hehehe


----------



## Jakl (Mar 3, 2009)

SkyKast is workin on my request. Thx!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 4, 2009)

Dj ygpm


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 6, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> yes
> An updated/new image is more desireable but in
> the simplist terms, cleaning/refining the existing
> image would be great. What i attempted to do
> ...



This didnt take me long, but I needed something to do to take a break from Dj's I'm having some problems...I just cant seem to get what i have in my hean onto the damn 500x100 canvas but dont wory ill get it soon.

Anyways Jupiter, idk how much better this is, if you want it more refined let me know ill spend more than 30 second son it


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 6, 2009)

and I am here to help guys, the normalcy in my life has been restored and hopefully will stay that way

im sorry for dropping off the grid on you guys

so, Jr if you could post the job list ill get going on 'em once i get by this mrntal block im having with my current project

Thanks,
SkyKast


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2009)

Unassigned said:
			
		

> Crtecha - New avatar -Photomanipulate a photo of himself and a photo of Arnold Schwarzennegger (received this request via pm)
> Links to the images wanting edited:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090202/n771687058_784481_433.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090202/Terminator3-09.jpg
> ...





			
				Assigned said:
			
		

> PP Mguire - New AMD/Gskill based sig - Being worked by JrRacinFan
> 
> Israar- New Dark Eerie Sig - Being worked by JrRacinFan
> 
> DjJakl- New Dragon platform Sig/Ava - Being worked by SkyKast



Skykast,

There you are! I ended up purging the requests.

@Israar & PP

Busy busy busy man! I am not sure when I can start keeping up with the thread again! I myself am in a mental block as well. Dont worry though, doesnt take me long and I will come back from it.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 6, 2009)

Purging meaning what?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> Purging meaning what?



Requests that had questions behind them without reply from the "requester". So they have been purged. We can easily track to get them back but without a reply to our question(s) we cannot go any further.


----------



## Israar (Mar 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Israar & PP
> 
> Busy busy busy man! I am not sure when I can start keeping up with the thread again! I myself am in a mental block as well. Dont worry though, doesnt take me long and I will come back from it.



Not a problem fella, you're doing me the favour of this so take all the time you need 

I just appreciate the fact you're taking the time to do this and offer this kind of help, I know full well when it comes to doing designing and what not I'm just useless at it, I just can't seem to be able to do images the way I want them, but I've a lack of skill so it's all good when you have people who know what they're doing and are willing to help people out, such as myself who's a useless numpty at it hehe! 

Cheers again though fella! 

--Lee


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 6, 2009)

> Requests that had questions behind them without reply from the "requester". So they have been purged. We can easily track to get them back but without a reply to our question(s) we cannot go any further.



gotchya ok so i should be finished with DjJakl's sig today (god thats an awesome name) so i can move on to what ever is next in line.

I can also try contacting the people who havn't responded by PM.

SkyKast


----------



## Jupiter (Mar 6, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> This didnt take me long, but I needed something to do to take a break from Dj's I'm having some problems...I just cant seem to get what i have in my hean onto the damn 500x100 canvas but dont wory ill get it soon.
> 
> Anyways Jupiter, idk how much better this is, if you want it more refined let me know ill spend more than 30 second son it



Thanks man. I'll give that a spin.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 6, 2009)

its a tittle smoother but do you want more crisp edges?


----------



## Jupiter (Mar 6, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> its a tittle smoother but do you want more crisp edges?



Yes that would be great if possible.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 7, 2009)

okie


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 7, 2009)

Are all you guy's busy?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 7, 2009)

i am, jr is, i think so


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Uh well im currently working on a FPS Engine and as you guys know most FPS's have a little game panel that displays various things such as health, ammo, etc. I was just wondering if you guys could whip up a really quick game panel, probably something like HL2 which just displays health and ammo.http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/3096/ep2kt0.jpg It has to be 800x600 and everything except the panel has to be black and in a .bmp format.

Thanks everyone.
If you confused here is an example:





Remeber thats just an example, please make the layout look like the hl2 layout but not exactly.

Thanks a load!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 9, 2009)

ill take this after im done with DjJakls cause i think im the only one with one project...ill be done within the hour then ill start on this


----------



## panchoman (Mar 9, 2009)

am i safe in saying that the big 3 are back? sky is back, and jr will be decending back here too, which means i'm back too . 

no worries people, once i sand away the rust, we'll be putting out great works of art for you guys! 

also, psd drive files should still be there if anyone needs them, i just gotta figure out what the username and password are  
-pm me if it's needed.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 9, 2009)

w0000t panch is back! 

BTW its not too rusty Jr has been doing a damn amazing job here


----------



## panchoman (Mar 9, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> w0000t panch is back!
> 
> BTW its not too rusty Jr has been doing a damn amazing job here



i was talking about my rusty photoshop skills but good to see that the group is not very rusty


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 9, 2009)

ohhh yah its tough getting back into it, its taking a while but i think im ok with it


----------



## panchoman (Mar 9, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ohhh yah its tough getting back into it, its taking a while but i think im ok with it



i'm so freaking busy with everything that its hard to explain.. and today's the only day in like 2 months where i actually have enough time to actually check tpu (or my secondary email for that matter). gah atleast i can coast down for a while while my gf's over in pheonix for a week


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah ive been buisy too the most i can get in is like 20-30 minutes a day for this stuff but ill manage


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 10, 2009)

DJ Jakl your request is finally finished! w000t!!!



>



if you want any revisions made let me know

sorry for the wait


----------



## Jakl (Mar 10, 2009)

I LOVE IT! Thank you SkyKast! And thank you GAU!


----------



## _jM (Mar 10, 2009)

I was thining about a new siggy.. Something to do with Intel/ my GTX 260 and trying to fit it in with my current them for my current sig.. any takers? Jr? Sky?


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Im ready to lend a hand to GAU.  Hit me back whenever you can.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to GAU 3870X2!!! 

If you dont mind 3870x2. I know I would appreciate if you started out with _jM's request.

@Israar

I am dusting off the rust as we speak, mental block is gone. I still have quite a bit of personal stuff on ym mind but I am actually able to clear it for your project now. So, something I am thinking to do with werewolves.


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm, no one PMed me with an answer, poncho said you will all decide...i guess its been decided?
BTW I use AS CS3, ms paint, & mm fireworks.  My wife is a photographer, she will be credited with the custom photos.
I specialize in non-abstract image manipulation, and have more of a precise art style.  I am a right-brained artist, meaning I am logical/mathematically minded, and have no natural talent, But my _artwork_ looks clean and organized.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 10, 2009)

basically i forwarded your message to all 4 main guys. you have 2 people that've accepted you, we're pending the other 2, you need a majority vote of 3/4 to be fully accepted. don't worry man.

we need to rebuild our administration system and once that this is done and we have jobs organized, i will be contacting you with jobs to do and what not


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds great to me.  I usually host my images on my website, I have quite a bit of webspace there.  When they are posted here, they will be raw images (meaning 56k warning) and given to the user as raw images, and they can compress it as they like, unless they have no idea how, then Ill do it for them.

Until then, I will take care of _JM's Sig


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2009)

I usually do all the compression work to where all the user has to do is upload it properly in the "Edit Signature" field in "User CP". Would rather do it that way so no if ands or buts, they dont violate any sig rules and gets the best quality for the image produced.


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 10, 2009)

The best way to follow the sig rules are to upload your image, therefore they are required to meet the guidelines.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 11, 2009)

DjJakl said:


> I LOVE IT! Thank you SkyKast! And thank you GAU!



You are welcome, now remember if you want any tweaks let me know


----------



## Israar (Mar 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Israar
> 
> I am dusting off the rust as we speak, mental block is gone. I still have quite a bit of personal stuff on ym mind but I am actually able to clear it for your project now. So, something I am thinking to do with werewolves.



Hehe, take you're time mate, I'm in no rush, remember, _Rome wasn't built in a day_  -- Haha, I just had to use that from Grand Ages: Rome lmao 

Seriously though, you're doing me the favour so take your time and perfect it as best you can! 

--Lee


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 12, 2009)

binsky im whipping something up for ya but i need to know what the backbround color and what theme you want it other than hl2


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 12, 2009)

The background has to be black.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey could someone add a Little Core I7 Badge on the End of my Sig pic? Like in the Right Low hand Corner?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 12, 2009)

For Jbravo.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 12, 2009)

For xrevenge.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks alot but can you put an I7 badge there? and Maybe a Bloodrage Badge above the I7 badge?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 12, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Thanks alot but can you put an I7 badge there? and Maybe a Bloodrage Badge above the I7 badge?



GRRRRRR


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> GRRRRRR



Thanks.


----------



## JBravo (Mar 13, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> For Jbravo.



Thanks alot bro, looks real good!


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

uhh any updates on the panel?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

damn, let me whip that up, hold on gimme 10-15 mins


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 14, 2009)

SkyKast

Can you post that pic I sent you earlier for Israar or possibly PM it?

@PP

Ill be working on yours soon.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> SkyKast
> 
> Can you post that pic I sent you earlier for Israar or possibly PM it?
> 
> ...



yuppers ill do both


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> uhh any updates on the panel?



ok here is what i came up with, its kinda hard when i dont know the style of the game and such but i tried to make it genaric so it could fit anything, im more for manipulating pictures not making something from scratch like this but if you dont like it we can have someone in the group thats more suited for this give it a try



>



it wont let me attatch it as a .bmp so if u PM me ur email i can send it as an attatchment

thanks


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

Per your request, Jr. Here it is for you Israar, mind you it is still a work in progress.



>



(a message from Jr)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah I still need to work on it =/


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 14, 2009)

Patiently waiting


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

for what? ill help if u dont have a specific person in mind


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 14, 2009)

JR was supposed to be workin on an updated sig for me.

I was gonna say have it Fusion themed with AMD logo and PP Mguire BUT scratch that.
Since my system changes like every week thats to hard to keep up with.

How bout something cool with my screen name, AMD logo, and G.Skill logo?
Idc really just as long as its creative. Colors dont matter this time.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

well jr said he was going to do a bunch of PSing tomorrow so im assuming that would be included


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ahh i like it... Its pretty good though i was thinking something more like HL2. 
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/3096/ep2kt0.jpg
See how it just has 3 little displays, could you possibly make something just like that, but dont put the numbers on there or the letters, just make those little boxes.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

ummm sure...so u just want 3 semi-clear gray boxes with nothing in them on a black background??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 14, 2009)

@ Israar

I hope you like it .....






@PP

Yours is next.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you Skykast ...

Here's PP Mguire's!


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ummm sure...so u just want 3 semi-clear gray boxes with nothing in them on a black background??



Yes!

Thanks a load btw!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Thanks a load btw!



haha oki finally get it

@jr

thats awesome again dude!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

here she be...its not much but i dont know what else to do...the boxes are at 50% opacity but if you want them more see-thru or less tel me know

my understanding was you wanted the first box for the "health" and the second for the "suit health" and the third for the ammo and gun info so there ya go

if ya want anything tweaked/changed, let me know, thanks for your request


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> here she be...its not much but i dont know what else to do...the boxes are at 50% opacity but if you want them more see-thru or less tel me know
> 
> my understanding was you wanted the first box for the "health" and the second for the "suit health" and the third for the ammo and gun info so there ya go
> 
> ...



Thanks!
But just one more thing!
could you make the boxes more see through like maybe 30% or 20%. whichever percent makes it look the opacity in hl2.

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

yah here ya go this is the .JPEG, you said you wanted .BMP but i cant attatch .BMP so if you want send me your email and ill send it as an attatchement

or you can open the JPEG up in MS paint and click file save as then save it as a .BMP under a different name

BTW: i did 25% see-truness cause i couldnt choose between 30 and 20 lol


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> yah here ya go this is the .JPEG, you said you wanted .BMP but i cant attatch .BMP so if you want send me your email and ill send it as an attatchement
> 
> or you can open the JPEG up in MS paint and click file save as then save it as a .BMP under a different name
> 
> ...



can you post a .bmp


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

you didnt even read my post did you? lol



SkyKast said:


> yah here ya go this is the .JPEG, *you said you wanted .BMP but i cant attatch .BMP so if you want send me your email and ill send it as an attatchement*
> 
> or
> 
> ...



lol please read the bold parts


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

nevermind ill do it for yah, Jr showed me how to attatch a .BMP, here it is


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

Whoops sorry for not reading...
Though thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

no problem just make sure to post a demo!


----------



## binsky3333 (Mar 14, 2009)

I will! Probably in the next hour.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 14, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2009)

Can you guys do your best to get this to 19.5k for me


----------



## panchoman (Mar 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ Israar
> 
> I hope you like it .....
> 
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> Thank you Skykast ...
> 
> Here's PP Mguire's!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23797&stc=1&d=1237039177



http://robertstevenson.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/kissing_ronald1.jpg

I'm Loving it! 

hating that my photoshop is broken.. i wanted to caption that pic so bad! 




ShadowFold said:


> Can you guys do your best to get this to 19.5k for me
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23811&stc=1&d=1237081296



file--> save for web & devices, save as a gif and tweak it till its 19kb. 
i would've done it for you but: 

http://img.techpowerup.org/090315/Capture073.jpg


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 16, 2009)

that sucks panch does ya want my installer?


----------



## Israar (Mar 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ Israar
> 
> I hope you like it .....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23796&stc=1&d=1237037130



Holy crappers :O -- I like that mate, that's shit hot 

Thanks again for the sig and time to show it off! 

--Lee


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 16, 2009)

any projects i can be assigned?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2009)

@Skykast



			
				 Unassigned said:
			
		

> Crtecha - New avatar -Photomanipulate a photo of himself and a photo of Arnold Schwarzennegger (received this request via pm)
> Links to the images wanting edited:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090202/n771687058_784481_433.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090202/Terminator3-09.jpg
> ...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 16, 2009)

Any work for me?


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes... iI'd actually really like a new sig  ... any offers?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 16, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Yes... iI'd actually really like a new sig  ... any offers?



I'll do it...  what do you want in ur sig?


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 16, 2009)

i want a basic neon green glow if possible for the whole of the sig 

Maybe something that represents i die hard enthusiast with no money for the parts.. haha, i duno, im quite open to suggestions at the moment, i want something diffrent,. im sick of thinking of something  n then seeing that someone else beat me to it, lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 16, 2009)

For MC:

I am not a fan of neon...  it mucks everything up.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 16, 2009)

Actually to be fair, thats simple yet effective. maybe one without the neon?


----------



## panchoman (Mar 16, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> For MC:
> 
> I am not a fan of neon...  it mucks everything up.



looks like you sharpend it too much, or you just need to turn the neon filter down a little.. 

btw i'm probably gonna reformat my rig soon anyway, so thanks to whoever offered me their installer, but i don't think i'll need it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2009)

So its official panch, You're back?


----------



## panchoman (Mar 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> So its official panch, You're back?



i believe so, though i gotta fix my photoshop  paint ftl.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Skykast



alright well since the first one is a bit beyond my skill level, i could take the new avvy or the website stuff, im going to take fit's request because im better at that then avvys but it the avvy request isnt done ill take that one after



panchoman said:


> looks like you sharpend it too much, or you just need to turn the neon filter down a little..
> 
> btw i'm probably gonna reformat my rig soon anyway, *so thanks to whoever offered me their installer, but i don't think i'll need it *



anytime bro


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2009)

i need someone to make me a design that is very simple but will require some skill and creativity.

PM me if your up for the job.

this will be very rewarding.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i need someone to make me a design that is very simple but will require some skill and creativity.
> 
> PM me if your up for the job.
> 
> this will be very rewarding.



i got it


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2009)

So, i already forgot who made my sig (sorry man!) because my brain only has room for techie stuff.

My sig pic needs an update!

1. Main PC (right) is getting a 4870 1GB
2. Lan PC (left) is getting the OC'd 8800GT

I'd like to request the above text get updated, the main machine to get red writing (as its now ATI)... and thats all really.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 17, 2009)

you sure you dont want an updated avvy too man? 

but yah i forgot too but they should step foward


----------



## Triprift (Mar 17, 2009)

Lol nothing wrong with Mussels avvy sheer genius


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 17, 2009)

i know i know i love the humor but i was just askin'


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2009)

dont worry, a new avatar is being taken care of.

For now i just need the sig pic!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is DJ Jakl's Avvy request (requested by PM)

Hey DJ this isnt what you asked for but I was bored and got carried away, here is my version of what I would want lol I mean I just wanted to give you a second option, but your actual requested one is being worked on, you will see it tomorrow as im going to sleep now.


----------



## Jakl (Mar 18, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> Here is DJ Jakl's Avvy request (requested by PM)
> 
> Hey DJ this isnt what you asked for but I was bored and got carried away, here is my version of what I would want lol I mean I just wanted to give you a second option, but your actual requested one is being worked on, you will see it tomorrow as im going to sleep now.



Dude that is amazing... Dude...

Now I need my name on it, Ill probably do it, but if you want to go for it, feel free


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 18, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> Here is DJ Jakl's Avvy request (requested by PM)
> 
> Hey DJ this isnt what you asked for but I was bored and got carried away, here is my version of what I would want lol I mean I just wanted to give you a second option, but your actual requested one is being worked on, you will see it tomorrow as im going to sleep now.
> 
> ...



SkyKast... could you possibly make that bigger... as in 1280 x 1024?  And change the logo's?


----------



## Jakl (Mar 18, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> SkyKast... could you possibly make that bigger... as in 1280 x 1024?  And change the logo's?



Ya I 2nd that 


But I am keeping that avvy u made me SkyKast


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 18, 2009)

DjJakl said:


> Dude that is amazing... Dude...
> 
> Now I need my name on it, Ill probably do it, but if you want to go for it, feel free



thanks im glad you like it...so do you want me to finish what you requested to give you another option or not? and yah i can put your name on it but i dont knoe if i can get it to look leafy...but it will be tomorrow cause no more photoshopping for me tonight



mc-dexter said:


> SkyKast... could you possibly make that bigger... as in 1280 x 1024?  And change the logo's?



umm ill try but it will be tomorrow because no more photoshopping forme tonight. the only problem i can see is that the background might be grainy because the original background image is only 300x300 or sumtin but ill give it aa go tomorrow


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2009)

oh i need someone who's got some skillz with avatars. make me something funneh!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

Didn't you have a crazy-mouth mussel at one point? I think you should go back to that.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Didn't you have a crazy-mouth mussel at one point? I think you should go back to that.



i have it still. but i'd like someone to have a shot at it from here, as you're already making me a new/updated sig pic too!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 18, 2009)

If you want mussels your avvy can be a pic of me giving a thumbs up next to a trailer park, original and a work of art.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> If you want mussels your avvy can be a pic of me giving a thumbs up next to a trailer park, original and a work of art.



find a way to get a shellfish or googly eyes involved, and yo have a deal.

wait... googly eyes.... brb

edit: done. its w1zzard with googly eyes and his beard on fire.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 18, 2009)

Wowzers! That's the word that comes to mind with your googly eyes.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol awesome Mussels just awesome i salute u.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

haha paint FTW


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

and DJ here it is touched up and with your name on it


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> SkyKast... could you possibly make that bigger... as in 1280 x 1024?  And change the logo's?





DjJakl said:


> Ya I 2nd that
> 
> But I am keeping that avvy u made me SkyKast



the 1280x1024 version is attatched per above requests ^^

this particular one is for DJ because it has the logos he wants and the his name

@MC
you need to tell me what logos you want on here and if you want your name on it or not


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

ok well the quality was shit to begin with but its even worse after being compressed to upload as an attatchment. so if you want the actual file we will have to work something out

PM me


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd really like to see it in all its glory! seeing it as clear as day would be great, but if you cant get it to that, or any other form of a similar picture, made by you or any other person ... would be great. im just bored of the same wallpaper, and/or seeing the same wallpaper on someone else's desktop


----------



## panchoman (Mar 19, 2009)

sky, if you want that to be a background, you'll have to definently rebuild it. that image you posted up is too extrapolated all ready. it looks like you attempted bicubic smoother enlargement, which is the best, but its obvious that even that could not save it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ok well the quality was shit to begin with but its even worse after being compressed to upload as an attatchment. so if you want the actual file we will have to work something out
> 
> PM me



Put it in a zip.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

yah well scratch the wallpaper for now ill try to find the same image just larger so i dont have to enlarge it so much


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2009)

So is anyone taking care of the update to my sig pic?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

Who Has Mussels' Sig's Psd????????


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

wewt im happy right now! so DJ your background came out frikken amazing in my POV i have it as mine ATM to make sure its not too blury or anything but i think its sweet, I especially like how your name came out.

if you want the version without your name i have it all made up, just let me know cause i wasnt sure if you wanted your name on your desktop.

so i attatched a JPEG of it as just a preview and i also attatched a zip of it so it doesnt get mucked up during upload, use the one in the .zip folder as your background

@MC 
again just tell me what you want and ill fix it up for yah

@Panch
that better?

its totally reworked from scratch


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

Well possibly just the logo's changed from Intel to AMD  as in maybe the same edit of the 6400+ Be logo in my sig, and maybe that will do, maybe a nice ASUS logo on the other side would be nice too, but both having the same style logo. 

Any update on my new sig anyone? from what i heard it just needed a little less sharpness and little less neon.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

ok so you want an AMD logo and an ASUS logo

do you want your name on it?


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

Nah, not bothered about my name thanks


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

olrighty then, ill have that done tomorrow, its time for me to sleep


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> Who Has Mussels' Sig's Psd????????



Imperial_reign. I still need to dig up CAD for what fitseries has needs for.  Can't find my bloody installer for AutoCAD.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

yah my totally legal CAD download is at 27% and due to be done in 22 hrs :/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

It turned out...  strange...  not my fav but ok I guess.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

I like it!~

And MC here is ya request...you know the deal...if ya want anything changed let me know bla bla. Hope ya like it!

There is a JPEG attached and a ZIP file attached the JPEG is for previewing purposes only use the one in the ZIP file as your background


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW @ SkyKast


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 19, 2009)

so you like?


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

One more thing... should be quite easy i assume? 

Change the background colour from what it is. I'd like a dark blue. Green and Red... please


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, Already set as my background


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

ohhh actually... the little AMD logo in the bottom right corner... could that be changed as it's kinda pointless having 2 AMD logo's on. ummm... could you put my name on there instead?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 20, 2009)

wohoo paint ftw!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 20, 2009)

I love it man! Um im getting a new Core 2 Quad soon, I was wondering if you could put that in instead of C2D? Or make the C2D solid so i can just put the new CPU over it?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 20, 2009)

I am going to *ATTEMPT* to make my own Avatar, wish me lots of luck!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 20, 2009)

wait....so why did you post here?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 20, 2009)

Because PVTCaboose made me a sig??
Was I not supposed to post here? My bad


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 20, 2009)

Because PVTCaboose made me a sig??
If I wasnt supposed to post here then my bad


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 20, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> wait....so why did you post here?





BradleyKZN said:


> Because PVTCaboose made me a sig??
> Was I not supposed to post here? My bad





That has got to be the most epic posts I have seen in a while.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 20, 2009)

OHHHHHHH hahahah by bad that was for you lol ok im sorry bro...disrequard this 





> wait....so why did you post here?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol nice one Skycast.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 20, 2009)

shhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol you're forgiven, til next time anyway, does anybody have some pics of sniper rifles crosshairs that I can edit?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 20, 2009)

ha here i have a couple links for you to find what your looking for:
HERE
AND HERE

have fun


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 20, 2009)

take that!  and that! K, i suddenly found a whole heap of those pics


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

BUMP!

this place is dead, the site's hits are slowing down too, its about 200/month now in february it was 350/month - maybee the bots decided to take a break 

anyone still waiting for work to be done?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> BUMP!
> 
> this place is dead, the site's hits are slowing down too, its about 200/month now in february it was 350/month - maybee the bots decided to take a break
> 
> anyone still waiting for work to be done?



Me, i'm still waiting.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

yah i know man im sorry but there is nothing i can do...whoever made it needs to step forward and make a quick easy change!!!


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 24, 2009)

Woot I made me a sig image finally.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a request for a new avatar I would like that to be canceled please.  My new request is for a new sig or to alter mine as it is currently.  System spec's update AMD 9950 BE.  I want this sucker to be metal in mean real \m/!!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> Woot I made me a sig image finally.



and it looks sick!



crtecha said:


> I had a request for a new avatar I would like that to be canceled please.  My new request is for a new sig or to alter mine as it is currently.  System spec's update AMD 9950 BE.  I want this sucker to be metal in mean real \m/!!



ok I think I can do that, do you have the PSD (photoshop document) file for it? maybee ask stefanels, that way i dont have to redo it completely

BTW: rockout is "\w/"..."\m/ is a crown


----------



## crtecha (Mar 24, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> and it looks sick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know the smiley I just wanted the horns.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

oh ok sweet, so anything abou the PSD?

edit: sorry, nevermind, i just got your PM


----------



## crtecha (Mar 24, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> oh ok sweet, so anything abou the PSD?
> 
> edit: sorry, nevermind, i just got your PM



I sent him a PM also if you still need the psd


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

alright sweet, sounds good to me, just PM me when he gets back to you and ill get goin'


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2009)

What about me????

A little bout me, I'll never run an INTEL nor will I buy Nvidia regardless of how much my games tell me to.

That being said, I bow down for a Chaotic signature.


Peace!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....

so your asking for a new sig??? lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
> 
> so your asking for a new sig??? lol




Yep... maybe I'll get noticed!!! LMFAO!!

I could prolly do it myself but I'm too busy playing crysis warhead.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 24, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yep... maybe I'll get noticed!!! LMFAO!!
> 
> I could prolly do it myself but I'm too busy playing crysis warhead.




Dude your name/avatar pwns all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yep... maybe I'll get noticed!!! LMFAO!!
> 
> I could prolly do it myself but I'm too busy playing crysis warhead.



so I'm supposed to take a break from kickin' ass at Crysis Wars to make you a sig?? 

and whuddya mean you'll get noticed?? we recodnize everyone here!

but umm what do ya want it to consist of? color scheme? main theme? anything helps me better make it to your satisfaction.

BTW!!!:
JR where are ya buddyyyyyyy????? starting to get worried


EDIT:


crtecha said:


> Dude your name/avatar pwns all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



agreed


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Dude your name/avatar pwns all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awwww! All of a sudden I feel muffiny!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

im glad but, chaotic wanna respond to my post?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> so I'm supposed to take a break from kickin' ass at Crysis Wars to make you a sig??
> 
> and whuddya mean you'll get noticed?? we recodnize everyone here!
> 
> ...


 I'm on planet earth. Don't worry Sky...lol......if you can make me a stormy sig with electronic music....like house, hard hypnotic house, prog house, storms, a little AMD in there for some beautiful action, Lightning.....tornadoes....you get it right?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

you like the atmosphere chaotic? hmm never woulda guessed that but yah... i get it


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmm my sig still hasn't been changed. Should I PM PVTCaboose?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 25, 2009)

yes that would be good if thats who made it I havnt seen him in a while though but u can try


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

i PM'd imperial, he'll be dropping the PSD file in here soon so that my sig pic can be updated.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 26, 2009)

k ill do it once he does...after i finish chaotic's


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey, if anyone has time I'd like to make a request.

I would appreciate a sig that has some sort of relation to the following:

A wolf.
A canadian flag in the top corner, left or right.
A dark background, preferably black or dark blue.
My name "The Canadian" printed in Orange on the bottom in a grafitti lettering.

If anyone is available and wants something to do I'd really appreciate it! 

Thanks guys


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i PM'd imperial, he'll be dropping the PSD file in here soon so that my sig pic can be updated.





vot ona:http://cid-17f7963fd18be4ce.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/mussels%7C_WIP%7C_05.psd

it should be the right one . . . all layers should still be seperate, each text line was a seperate layer.

I can't double check it, ATM, as I haven't re-installed CS3 just yet.  Let me know if it's not the right file (as in, all layers are merged or something else), I've got at least another 6 WIP .psd for that sig.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> vot ona:http://cid-17f7963fd18be4ce.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/mussels%7C_WIP%7C_05.psd
> 
> it should be the right one . . . all layers should still be seperate, each text line was a seperate layer.
> 
> I can't double check it, ATM, as I haven't re-installed CS3 just yet.  Let me know if it's not the right file (as in, all layers are merged or something else), I've got at least another 6 WIP .psd for that sig.



To whoever does the updates, all that needs changing is the main system to go from 3.6Ghz to 3.5, the 8800GTX to change to an 8800GT, and the 8800GT to be replaced by 4870 1GB

It'd also be nice for the ATI system to have red text


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> To whoever does the updates, all that needs changing is the main system to go from 3.6Ghz to 3.5, the 8800GTX to change to an 8800GT, and the 8800GT to be replaced by 4870 1GB
> 
> It'd also be nice for the ATI system to have red text





damn . . . if I had CS3 installed, I could have that done for you in like . . . 5 min or so 

Sadly - I still haven't gotten to it cause I'm fighting with these freakkin' .NET installation packs, and that fact that some cause certain other applications to go kaplutt . . . meaning I've got to remove them and then re-install.




.NET is the work of the devil, fueled by the sacrificed blood of internet virgins, and fed by the nose-drippings of MP lamers.  Somewhere, deep within the bowels of the M$ inner-sanctum lies a congregation of black-robed heretics and heathens, clustered around some ancient, antique, i386-powered Kaypro . . . writing the infernal code for the .NET frameworks, while being hysteria-induced off of a never-ending supply of Starbucks, Red Bull, and Joose.

.NET stands for *N*eeds *E*xtra *T*weaking


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 26, 2009)

@Mussels
You now jump to the front of the line it should be done tomorrow. 

@Imperial
Thanks for posting Mussels' PSD. I will check to see if its the right one tomorrow when I'm on my desktop (can't run PS on my lappy).


So here is the list of requests I have so far, ordered by priority. As of now they are all mine because everyone has dissapeared.

1) *crtecha *- Signature Update - _Pending _- priority when I receive the PSD

He wants his System spec's updated to have an AMD 9950 BE, he wants it to look metallic, to fit in with the rest of his sig

My new request is for a new sig or to alter mine as it is currently. System spec's update AMD 9950 BE. I want this sucker to be metal in mean real \m/!!

2) *Mussels *- Signature Update - _Being Processed_

edit the following text: Main PC (right) is getting a 4870 1GB, Lan PC (left) is getting the OC'd 8800GT, change main PC text to red

My sig pic needs an update!
1. Main PC (right) is getting a 4870 1GB
2. Lan PC (left) is getting the OC'd 8800GT
I'd like to request the above text get updated, the main machine to get red writing (as its now ATI)... and thats all really.

3) *chaoticatmosphere *- New Signature - _On Hold_

A sig that has a lot of storms clouds, rain, wind ?hard hypnotic house?, a flash of AMD, lighting ect...no prefered color scheme

I'm on planet earth. Don't worry Sky...lol......if you can make me a stormy sig with electronic music....like house, hard hypnotic house, prog house, storms, a little AMD in there for some beautiful action, Lightning.....tornadoes....you get it right?

4) *bradleyKNZ *- Signature Modification - _Pending _- 4th priority when I receive the PSD

What exactly do you want changed?? because you posted something like "my sig hasnt been changed yet, should I PM the maker"

5) *MLG The Canadian* - New Signature - _Pending_

He wants a wolf involved, a canadian flag (top left/right corner), black or dark blue background, the text "The Canadian" in orange on bottom in graffiti font

I would appreciate a sig that has some sort of relation to the following:
A wolf.
A canadian flag in the top corner, left or right.
A dark background, preferably black or dark blue.
My name "The Canadian" printed in Orange on the bottom in a grafitti lettering.


@Canadian
Thanks for letting us know what you want done in detail! It makes my job so much easier.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll list the changes clearly here, as its spread over a few pages.

Left PC:
8800GTX 768MB change to "8800GT 512MB (OC'd)"

Right PC:
CPU is now at 3.5GHz
ram is 6GB @ 933Mhz
8800GT is now 4870 1GB
Change text font to red, as its an ATI machine. A bright red would probably be a lot easier to read, given the black background and compression artifacting.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol i posted it on the previous page but basically i just need the intel processor changed to a quad core. And maybe a red sapphire logo somewhere? That would be awesome thanks.       Btw do u guys ever try inverting the colours of your sig, mine looks pretty cool


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 26, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> 5) *MLG The Canadian* - New Signature - _Pending_
> 
> He wants a wolf involved, a canadian flag (top left/right corner), black or dark blue background, the text "The Canadian" in orange on bottom in graffiti font
> 
> ...



You're very welcome


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 26, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> 3) *chaoticatmosphere *- New Signature - _On Hold_
> 
> A sig that has a lot of storms clouds, rain, wind ?hard hypnotic house?, a flash of AMD, lighting ect...no prefered color scheme



Well, I never really gave it much thought but I have now. Let's go with a dark background, maybe like a night shot of a t-storm with lightning, with the AMD Phenom Logo on one side and the Sapphire girl (with the sword maybe?) on the other and my username in sorta like Metallica logo style. 

Cheers, and thanks SkyKast!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it ok if I make a request for a picture since I'm kinda crap at graphics stuff on the pc apart from terragen ?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I'll list the changes clearly here, as its spread over a few pages.
> 
> Left PC:
> 8800GTX 768MB change to "8800GT 512MB (OC'd)"
> ...



Okay, thanks for consolidating!  I'll update it soon! Your thingy should be done tonight.



BradleyKZN said:


> Lol i posted it on the previous page but basically i just need the intel processor changed to a quad core. And maybe a red sapphire logo somewhere? That would be awesome thanks.       Btw do u guys ever try inverting the colours of your sig, mine looks pretty cool



Sorry...I looked I just must have missed it . And yah that is a completely doable request. And when I'm done ill post 2 versions. One will be normal and the other will be the same thing but with the colors inverted .



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well, I never really gave it much thought but I have now. Let's go with a dark background, maybe like a night shot of a t-storm with lightning, with the AMD Phenom Logo on one side and the Sapphire girl (with the sword maybe?) on the other and my username in sorta like Metallica logo style.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks SkyKast!



Ok well thanks for clearing it up...makes my job much easier.  I'll get on it as soon as I can.



DrPepper said:


> Is it ok if I make a request for a picture since I'm kinda crap at graphics stuff on the pc apart from terragen ?



Okay well you can put the request in but it seems I'm the only one around here so it might be a few days.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2009)

The fact that I got a response is enough  Could someone use my current avatar and replace the yellow with red white and blue.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 26, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The fact that I got a response is enough  Could someone use my current avatar and replace the yellow with red white and blue.



ohh that's be nice...yah I'll get to that!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ohh that's be nice...yah I'll get to that!



 Amazing stuff.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 26, 2009)

i'll grab an easy "change my specs" request if anyone wants it.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 26, 2009)

*So here is the list of requests I have so far, ordered by priority. As of now they are all mine because everyone has dissapeared.*


*BULLETIN*: I will be doing the modification requests first because I need to clean up the list a bit and they don't take as long. Here is the order I plan to complete requests:

BradleyKNZ (currently being worked on), DrPepper, crtecha, chaoticatmosphere, MLG The Canadian

Sorry if you guys don't like how long the wait time will be but I'm a lone ranger here and I take my time and do it right when working on something.


1) *crtecha *- Completely Redone (new) Signature - _Pending _- after the modifications

He wants his System spec's updated to have an AMD 9950 BE, he wants it to look metallic, to fit in with the rest of his sig

My new request is for a new sig or to alter mine as it is currently. System spec's update AMD 9950 BE. I want this sucker to be metal in mean real \m/!!

2) *Mussels *- Signature Update - _*Finished*_

edit the following text: Main PC (right) CPU is now at 3.5GHz, ram is 6GB @ 933Mhz, 8800GT is now 4870 1GB, Change text font to bright red - Lan PC (left) change to "8800GT 512MB (OC'd)"

My sig pic needs an update!
1. Main PC (right) is getting a 4870 1GB
2. Lan PC (left) is getting the OC'd 8800GT
I'd like to request the above text get updated, the main machine to get red writing (as its now ATI)... and thats all really.

3) *chaoticatmosphere *- New Signature - _On Hold_ - to be finished after the modifications

dark background, not shot of thunder storm, lightning, AMD Phenom logo, sapphire girl with sword, metallica style username

Let's go with a dark background, maybe like a night shot of a t-storm with lightning, with the AMD Phenom Logo on one side and the Sapphire girl (with the sword maybe?) on the other and my username in sorta like Metallica logo style.

4) *bradleyKNZ *- Signature Modification - _Pending _- 2th priority when I receive the PSD

change intel logo to quad core, add red sapphire logo

basically i just need the intel processor changed to a quad core. And maybe a red sapphire logo somewhere? That would be awesome thanks

5) *MLG The Canadian* - New Signature - _Pending_ - after the midifications

He wants a wolf involved, a canadian flag (top left/right corner), black or dark blue background, the text "The Canadian" in orange on bottom in graffiti font

I would appreciate a sig that has some sort of relation to the following:
A wolf.
A canadian flag in the top corner, left or right.
A dark background, preferably black or dark blue.
My name "The Canadian" printed in Orange on the bottom in a grafitti lettering.

6) *DrPepper* - Avatar Modification - _Being Processed_

change avvy color scheme to red-white-blue

Could someone use my current avatar and replace the yellow with red white and blue.

@BRADLEY
I need your PSD file from whoever made it, you should PM him and ask him to post it here


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 26, 2009)

panch im not trying to exclude but im almost done with those and I kinda spent the last half hour organizing to see the order I was ganna do this in TBH it would be most helpful if you did the request at the end of my list who is MLG The Canadian's reqest

Thanks


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 27, 2009)

post #1447 is updated

and here it be Mussels, sorry for the long wait...

So here's the deal I changed it and everything but the font is slightly different, if you want the same font you had I will do it but I couldn't fint the font online as a DL. But there are 2 pictures attatched one is "mussels sig copy" which is just what you asked for with nothing else changed but there is also a file attatched called "mussels sig mv copy" which is my rendition (I touched up other parts of the sig. So I gave you a couple options.

And another thing is now that I look at it it looks kinda orange lol so if you want it more...erm red let me know I'll do it.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 27, 2009)

@DrPepper

so this is what I have so far...umm I wanted to see if you like it so far...so you want the outlining yellow red, blue or white?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> post #1447 is updated
> 
> and here it be Mussels, sorry for the long wait...
> 
> ...



The 'orange' is fine

I noticed you altered the brightness between the two options, i like the MV one.
Between the two, the MV one has better sub (clearer, brighter) while the headphones look darker - if you could keep the brightness levels high on both, that would be great.

Also, they're too big  cant use em!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 27, 2009)

I did some inverting and stuff, If somebody could just clean up 15.2 im sure it would look pretty cool. Im using MS paint so I cant really do much


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 27, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> @DrPepper
> 
> so this is what I have so far...umm I wanted to see if you like it so far...so you want the outlining yellow red, blue or white?



White please  looks nice thats exactly how I'd wanted it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 27, 2009)

Attached.


----------



## Jansku07 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd love if someone would make a signature for me. No specific artist request.

Signature could include a picture or icons of (not necessary if it doesn't fit the colourscheme/is in any way in the way). In order of preference:

a) AMD
b) Asus
c) foobar2000
d) Drift City (link)

Background:

a) anime/manga (bleach preferably)
b) car (maybe Audi R8 or some other good-looking car)
c) explosion (yeees!)


THANK YOU VERY MUCH IN ADVANCE! Hopefully someone has enough time for my request.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Attached.



thats not the PSD Pvt, the PSD would be great thanks!



DrPepper said:


> White please  looks nice thats exactly how I'd wanted it.



Okay great I'm glad your happy with it! I'll have it done tonight!



Jansku07 said:


> I'd love if someone would make a signature for me. No specific artist request.
> 
> Signature could include a picture or icons of (not necessary if it doesn't fit the colourscheme/is in any way in the way). In order of preference:
> 
> ...



well yah I'll add it to the list but it might be a while


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

here ya go DrPepper...I had to put a blue outline so it had a shape because the white made it shapeless. Whaddya think?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

*So here is the list of requests I have so far, ordered by priority. As of now they are all mine because everyone has dissapeared.*


*BULLETIN*: I will be doing the modification requests first because I need to clean up the list a bit and they don't take as long. Here is the order I plan to complete requests:

BradleyKNZ (NEED YOUR PSD!), MLG The Canadian (currently being worked on), Jansku07

Sorry if you guys don't like how long the wait time will be but I'm a lone ranger here and I take my time and do it right when working on something.


1) *crtecha *- Completely Redone (new) Signature - _*Awaiting Approval*_

He wants his System spec's updated to have an AMD 9950 BE, he wants it to look metallic, to fit in with the rest of his sig

My new request is for a new sig or to alter mine as it is currently. System spec's update AMD 9950 BE. I want this sucker to be metal in mean real \m/!!

2) *Mussels *- Signature Update - _*Finished*_

edit the following text: Main PC (right) CPU is now at 3.5GHz, ram is 6GB @ 933Mhz, 8800GT is now 4870 1GB, Change text font to bright red - Lan PC (left) change to "8800GT 512MB (OC'd)"

My sig pic needs an update!
1. Main PC (right) is getting a 4870 1GB
2. Lan PC (left) is getting the OC'd 8800GT
I'd like to request the above text get updated, the main machine to get red writing (as its now ATI)... and thats all really.

3) *chaoticatmosphere *- New Signature - _*Awaiting Approval*_

dark background (night shot of thunder storm with lightning), AMD Phenom logo, sapphire girl with sword, metallica style username

Let's go with a dark background, maybe like a night shot of a t-storm with lightning, with the AMD Phenom Logo on one side and the Sapphire girl (with the sword maybe?) on the other and my username in sorta like Metallica logo style.

4) *bradleyKNZ *- Signature Modification - _Pending _- 2nd priority when I receive the PSD

change intel logo to quad core, add red sapphire logo

basically i just need the intel processor changed to a quad core. And maybe a red sapphire logo somewhere? That would be awesome thanks

5) *MLG The Canadian* - New Signature - _Pending_

He wants a wolf involved, a canadian flag (top left/right corner), black or dark blue background, the text "The Canadian" in orange on bottom in graffiti font

I would appreciate a sig that has some sort of relation to the following:
A wolf.
A canadian flag in the top corner, left or right.
A dark background, preferably black or dark blue.
My name "The Canadian" printed in Orange on the bottom in a grafitti lettering.

6) *DrPepper* - Avatar Modification - _*Finished*_

change avvy color scheme to red-white-blue

Could someone use my current avatar and replace the yellow with red white and blue.

7) *Jansku07* - New Signature - _Pending_

wants incorporated - AMD, ASUS, foobar200, Drift City / background - anime/manga (bleach), cool car (Audi R8), explosions

Signature could include a picture or icons of (not necessary if it doesn't fit the colourscheme/is in any way in the way). In order of preference:
a) AMD
b) Asus
c) foobar2000
d) Drift City (link)
Background:
a) anime/manga (bleach preferably)
b) car (maybe Audi R8 or some other good-looking car)
c) explosion (yeees!)


@bradley
I STILL need your PSD file from whoever made it, you should PM him and ask him to post it here

PVT posted the JPEG picture of it but i need the .PSD file for it


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2009)

Mines not finished.

I asked for one more change, and you forgot to shrink them under 20KB!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2009)

none of my requests have managed to become of anything.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 28, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> *
> 
> 4) bradleyKNZ - Signature Modification - Pending - 2th priority when I receive the PSD]
> 
> thats what i have in my mouth *


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 28, 2009)

Sky, put mine in last priority *4nd???  im going to try make my own sig and avy for now so ill let u know how i get on before we continue with the existing.*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 28, 2009)

Req'd.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 28, 2009)

Now im not really that clever but i KNOW that is not a psd!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2009)

ahaha, maybe he's having a brainfart.

PSD is not JPG. wrong filetype!


----------



## Jansku07 (Mar 28, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> 7) *Jansku07* - New Signature - _Pending_
> 
> wants incorporated - AMD, ASUS, foobar200, Drift City / background - anime/manga (bleach), cool car (Audi R8), explosions


 I meant that one of the backround ideas would be nice, if all of them were incorporated it might be a mit messy. 

In a clear way: I meant that the background would be one of the ideas e.g. Bleach character and then the logos on top of it.

SORRY FOR THE INCONVINIENCE.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Req'd.



thanks man but you think you could post "BradleyKNZ.PSD" instead of "BradleyKNZ.JPG" it looks like hes getting impatient 



BradleyKZN said:


> Now im not really that clever but i KNOW that is not a psd!





Mussels said:


> ahaha, maybe he's having a brainfart.
> 
> PSD is not JPG. wrong filetype!



no that one is not, i asked him to post the JPG format of my sig that he made me but he still needs to post the PSD of bradley's



Jansku07 said:


> I meant that one of the backround ideas would be nice, if all of them were incorporated it might be a mit messy.
> 
> In a clear way: I meant that the background would be one of the ideas e.g. Bleach character and then the logos on top of it.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE INCONVINIENCE.



no inconvenience and I knew what you meant, don't worry it will be ok


@Mussels
Ok I brightened up the headphones and the TV as much as I could without making it look like the version you didnt like...and about the size I got it to 30k and it looks like shit...Its like 80k now and when you upload it in the "Update Signature" section of the UserCP it shrinks it for you and works out fine...I actually set your sig as mine for a minute to test it and it worked so har it be...


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 28, 2009)

@ skykast

Could you modify the word HAWX in this picture I made. I took yours and coloured they eye in blue


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

ok well personally i like it red but its your choice umm yah so i have a few (3 different versions) I have each different version with a blue eye too

The first group:



> -



The second group:



> -



The third group:



> -



The last group has a background that will blend in so it will look like the picture only is there


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 28, 2009)

I've went with the last group with the blue eye  thanks very much.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

alrighty Crtecha here is your request if you want anything tweaked I'd be glad to do so


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

ok here you are chaotic its finished IMO but if you want anything changed let me know and BTW I  downloaded a Metallica font and it looked like shit in your name so this is the best/closest i could find


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 28, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ok here you are chaotic its finished IMO but if you want anything changed let me know and BTW I  downloaded a Metallica font and it looked like shit in your name so this is the best/closest i could find



I love it!!


----------



## crtecha (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great dude thanks.  Once I get back online ill update and hopefully get my 9950 working.  Its been a bummer but the sig looks awesome.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 28, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I love it!!



k glad you like it! 



crtecha said:


> Looks great dude thanks.  Once I get back online ill update and hopefully get my 9950 working.  Its been a bummer but the sig looks awesome.



k its great that you like it and yah i hope you get it working


----------



## raptori (Mar 28, 2009)

hi .... i can make some objects if any body wants with 3ds max...... and background scenes as I'm practicing on 3ds max and Vue & photoshop but don't Do not rely 100% on me .... i'll do it if i can 

here are some of my works:


----------



## dieselcat18 (Mar 28, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> wewt im happy right now! so DJ your background came out frikken amazing in my POV i have it as mine ATM to make sure its not too blury or anything but i think its sweet, I especially like how your name came out.
> 
> if you want the version without your name i have it all made up, just let me know cause i wasnt sure if you wanted your name on your desktop.
> 
> ...



That is a work of art...very impressive ! ......

**+*


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2009)

ahah, thanks skykast.

I was using the link method as opposed to uploading the file. and the link method was saying its too large.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 29, 2009)

raptori said:


> hi .... i can make some objects if any body wants with 3ds max...... and background scenes as I'm practicing on 3ds max and Vue & photoshop but don't Do not rely 100% on me .... i'll do it if i can



I'll get to you via PM



dieselcat18 said:


> That is a work of art...very impressive ! ......
> 
> **+*



Thanks a lot! Greatly Appreciated! If you ever want a background or anything made let us know!



Mussels said:


> ahah, thanks skykast.
> 
> I was using the link method as opposed to uploading the file. and the link method was saying its too large.



ahh ok sweet well I'm glad it worked for ya! I would compress it but when i do it looks REALLY bad like grainy and stuff so I must be doing something wrong...I'll inquire about that


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 29, 2009)

OK well I'm making progress with these requests!!! Here is the updated request que/list.


*So here is the list of requests I have so far, ordered by priority. As of now they are all mine because everyone has dissapeared.*

BradleyKNZ (NEED YOUR PSD!), MLG The Canadian (currently being worked on), Jansku07



1) *bradleyKNZ *- Signature Modification - _On Hold_ - NEED YOUR PSD BUDDY!

change intel logo to quad core, add red sapphire logo

basically i just need the intel processor changed to a quad core. And maybe a red sapphire logo somewhere? That would be awesome thanks

2) *MLG The Canadian* - New Signature - _Being Processed_

He wants a wolf involved, a canadian flag (top left/right corner), black or dark blue background, the text "The Canadian" in orange on bottom in graffiti font

I would appreciate a sig that has some sort of relation to the following:
A wolf.
A canadian flag in the top corner, left or right.
A dark background, preferably black or dark blue.
My name "The Canadian" printed in Orange on the bottom in a grafitti lettering.


3) *Jansku07* - New Signature - _Pending_

wants incorporated - AMD, ASUS, foobar200, Drift City / background - anime/manga (bleach), cool car (Audi R8), explosions

Signature could include a picture or icons of (not necessary if it doesn't fit the colourscheme/is in any way in the way). In order of preference:
a) AMD
b) Asus
c) foobar2000
d) Drift City (link)
Background:
a) anime/manga (bleach preferably)
b) car (maybe Audi R8 or some other good-looking car)
c) explosion (yeees!)


@BRADLEY
I STILL need your PSD file from whoever made it, you should PM him and ask him to post it here

PVT posted the JPEG picture of it but i need the .PSD file for it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2009)

SkyKast!! You're going to have to fill me in. What's been happenning around these parts?

EDIT:

^^Ask and I shall receive.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 29, 2009)

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! w0000000t OMG i thought u fell off the earth!!!!!!!!!!! I'm happy now 

anyways! it was really convenient  lol but right when u dissapeared a shitload of requests came in lol

I just posted the most recent request list

what has been done:
 - DrPepper's avatar modification


>



 - ChaoticAtmosphere's Sig


>



 - Mussels Sig Modification


>



 - Crtecha's Sig Modification


>



you can look over the past couple pages for a full update 

and I'm workin on MLG The Canadians Sig right now! Its been crazy but fun!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha SkyKast, love your avvy!!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

lol thanks it was time for something new


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2009)

Just to mess with ya sky, i ordered another 4870... so i may need another update


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 30, 2009)

hey guys, i want a sig that have a paladin from diablo 2, the diablo 2 log and maybe a sword or something but it must armonize with the other two things


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Just to mess with ya sky, i ordered another 4870... so i may need another update



Nice...2xHD4870!! Wooo!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice...2xHD4870!! Wooo!!



i'll have both in my main system when i'm at home (onboard video for the LAN rig) and take one out and ploper her in the lan rig when i go to lans.

Cost effective, and fancy!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Just to mess with ya sky, i ordered another 4870... so i may need another update





lol jk I dont mind that won't take that long the only problem was I had to REDO all the text in your whole sig because they weren't text objects anymore and I couldn't edit the text lol



LittleLizard said:


> hey guys, i want a sig that have a paladin from diablo 2, the diablo 2 log and maybe a sword or something but it must armonize with the other two things



ok thats do able


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 30, 2009)

SkyKast you got skillz man!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 30, 2009)

For bradley:  the psd.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 30, 2009)

:shadedshu


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 30, 2009)

SkyKast, Right let us do this properly, maybe he doesn't have the PSD file anymore. I know you guys have alot of requests now so can you make me one.
 The Core 2 Quad will be here tomorrow so we need that logo, the ECS logo and the red sapphire logo. Maybe a gigabyte logo if possible. I want it a dark theme. Something to do with sniping would be awesome!

Thanks man!


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok guys this is pretty old now but never got finished... So I'm just asking any of you if you could finish it please? PVTCaboose started it, and a few of you come up with the neon needed turning down a little as with the sharpness, and a few other things, so... would any of you mind sorting this out? or maybe even making one with the same style from scratch, which ever you preffer to do (you being the one who takes this on)


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> For bradley:  the psd.



 PVT!!!!!!!! thats the JPEG of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol cmonnn  man



BradleyKZN said:


> :shadedshu



agreed



BradleyKZN said:


> SkyKast, Right let us do this properly, maybe he doesn't have the PSD file anymore. I know you guys have alot of requests now so can you make me one.
> The Core 2 Quad will be here tomorrow so we need that logo, the ECS logo and the red sapphire logo. Maybe a gigabyte logo if possible. I want it a dark theme. Something to do with sniping would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks man!



alrightly lol that can be done



mc-dexter said:


> Ok guys this is pretty old now but never got finished... So I'm just asking any of you if you could finish it please? PVTCaboose started it, and a few of you come up with the neon needed turning down a little as with the sharpness, and a few other things, so... would any of you mind sorting this out? or maybe even making one with the same style from scratch, which ever you preffer to do (you being the one who takes this on)



ok i can do that but you need to get PVT to give us the PSD file...lately we havnt had much luck with that happening so if you can get the PSD that would be sweet


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 30, 2009)

@SkyKast - I've PM'd him asking him to forward it to you.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 30, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> PVT!!!!!!!! thats the JPEG of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol cmonnn  man



(Mental note, skyKast is in possession of the PVT for my sig) 

If you want me to back it up you could e-mail it to me too Dude.  **Just in case.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> @SkyKast - I've PM'd him asking him to forward it to you.



ok sweet



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> (Mental note, skyKast is in possession of the PVT for my sig)
> 
> If you want me to back it up you could e-mail it to me too Dude.  **Just in case.



I'm in possession of what?!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 30, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> I'm in possession of what?!



isn't that the original file? All I have is a jpg.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> isn't that the original file? All I have is a jpg.



ohhh lol the PSD 

yah sure if you want it ill email it to u...PM me your email address

even though you have nothing to worry about...I have all the projects I've done filed and cataloged


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 30, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ohhh lol the PSD
> 
> yah sure if you want it ill email it to u...PM me your email address
> 
> even though you have nothing to worry about...I have all the projects I've done filed and cataloged




 I knew it started with "P"  Hey...when it comes to grapic design files, I'm a NoOB!!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

New project list:

OK well I'm making progress with these requests!!! Here is the updated request que/list.


*So here is the list of requests I have so far, ordered by priority. As of now they are all mine because everyone has dissapeared.*

Jansku07 (currently being worked on), LittleLizard



1) *bradleyKNZ *- New Signature - _*Awaiting Approval*_

incorporate: core 2 quad logo, ECS logo, red sapphire logo, gigabyte logo. Theme: dark, sniping

The Core 2 Quad will be here tomorrow so we need that logo, the ECS logo and the red sapphire logo. Maybe a gigabyte logo if possible. I want it a dark theme. Something to do with sniping would be awesome!

2) *MLG The Canadian* - New Signature - _*Finished*_

He wants a wolf involved, a canadian flag (top left/right corner), black or dark blue background, the text "The Canadian" in orange on bottom in graffiti font

I would appreciate a sig that has some sort of relation to the following:
A wolf.
A canadian flag in the top corner, left or right.
A dark background, preferably black or dark blue.
My name "The Canadian" printed in Orange on the bottom in a grafitti lettering.


3) *Jansku07* - New Signature - _Being Processed_

wants incorporated - AMD, ASUS, foobar200, Drift City / background - anime/manga (bleach), cool car (Audi R8), explosions

Signature could include a picture or icons of (not necessary if it doesn't fit the colourscheme/is in any way in the way). In order of preference:
a) AMD
b) Asus
c) foobar2000
d) Drift City (link)
Background:
a) anime/manga (bleach preferably)
b) car (maybe Audi R8 or some other good-looking car)
c) explosion (yeees!)

4) *LittleLizard *- New Signature - _Pending_

incorporate: paladin from Diablo 2, Diablo 2 logo, sword

hey guys, i want a sig that have a paladin from diablo 2, the diablo 2 log and maybe a sword or something but it must harmonize with the other two things


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I knew it started with "P"  Hey...when it comes to grapic design files, I'm a NoOB!!



lol dont worry about it


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

Remember everyone dont forget to plug our website!! www.graphicartistsunited.com


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay MLG here is your siggy...sorry for the long wait, you didn't tell me too much to put in it but I think I managed to do an ok job. 

There are two versions for you to choose from attached.

If you want anything tweaked or changed just let me know and I'll be happy to do so.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol i didnt know there was a site! Ok so im getting my avy together but now how do i use antialiasing so that it doesnt look too pixelated, and also its 80 something kb large, how do i make it smaller so that it can be uploaded as an avy?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

well are you using photoshop???

and dont worrk about the size just use the upload file button and it will shrink it for you

BTW: I am finally working on your siggy


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 30, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> Okay MLG here is your siggy...sorry for the long wait, you didn't tell me too much to put in it but I think I managed to do an ok job.
> 
> There are two versions for you to choose from attached.
> 
> If you want anything tweaked or changed just let me know and I'll be happy to do so.



I LOVE IT.

Thank you SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

hey Bradley it didn't come out to my expectations so I'll understand if you want me to redo it but here it is

oh and i couldn't find an "ECS logo" whatever that is

and i couldn't find a red sapphire logo cause...sapphire's logo is blue


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 30, 2009)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I LOVE IT.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH!!!!!!



sweet! thats what i like to hear 

glad you like it!


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 30, 2009)

How do I get it to work haha, I saved it, browsed it and applied it.

It's not there


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 30, 2009)

@SkyKast for MLG's sig

I like the 2nd one. Also you need to compress it for him Skykast so he can attach it for his sig.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 30, 2009)

Again, terminology isn't there! Haha.

Compress? Please do Sky if it's not too much trouble


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

ok before I do anything else here is a detailed list of instructions (with pictures)

try doing what I say in this post and if it doesnt work then I'll do whatever you need



*First:
Click on "User CP".*







*Second:
Next click on "Edit Signature" where you will...well edit your signature.*







*Third:
Once you are in the signature editor scroll down to where it says "Upload Signature Picture" and click on the "Browse" button.*







*Fourth:
Locate the picture that you wish to set as your signature picture and double click it or select "open"*


*Fifth:
Once you have selected the file you wish to set as your signature picture click the "Upload" button.*







*Sixth:
Now you have your signature picture uploaded, you now need to put it into your actual signature by clicking "Insert Signature Picture"*






*Once you do that a piece of code is entered in the text box at the top of the page. It looks like this:*







*Seventh:
Once that is done and you see the text "[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]", center that text then your signature picture will be centered.*


*Eighth and last:
Once you are done click "Save Signature"*








I hope this helped


----------



## dieselcat18 (Mar 31, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> Thanks a lot! Greatly Appreciated! If you ever want a background or anything made let us know!



Thxxxx.....I may take you up on that......


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> Remember everyone dont forget to plug our website!! www.graphicartistsunited.com



Speaking of that Sky i think the site needs updating hmmmmmm.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

dieselcat18 said:


> Thxxxx.....I may take you up on that......



ok good! 


alrighty that's good with me what shall we do to update it?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 31, 2009)

Err I made this




It says pancho made it..


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Err I made this
> http://www.graphicartistsunited.com/images/avatar1.jpg
> It says pancho made it..



mah bad Panch said he did I'll change that


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 31, 2009)

hey skykast, i send you a pm with the new specs of my sig


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 31, 2009)

SkyKast, 

Thanks for the pics and work, I did all that and I understand how to get it in.

If I go to the signature editor it shows the sig you made for me as my current sig picture.

But it doesn't show up in posts.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

Try once you have uploaded the sig pic to copy and paste the line with img tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mlg thats what i do.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 31, 2009)

When [SIGPIC][\SIGPIC] comes up, do I just center that or do I have to put a destination in between or something?

Edit: Apparently I got it, not sure what I did but thanks XD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2009)

U got it MLG.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet looks good MLG.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 31, 2009)

It's perfect. I actually imagined it as a wolf Sihl with a mountain and moon.

Hah, great work and thank you very much ^^


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

Now Jr needs to do a cool avvy sig combo cmon mate


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

MLG The Canadian said:


> It's perfect. I actually imagined it as a wolf Sihl with a mountain and moon.
> 
> Hah, great work and thank you very much ^^



dont mention it I'm really glad you like it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Now Jr needs to do a cool avvy sig combo cmon mate



Everybody else put before myself. Just how I roll ...


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

after we get all these requests cleared up I think I need a new sig...not that I dont LOVE this one but I've had it for a while

EDIT: right and Jr needs one

how bout this we do each others sigpics? lol cause I hate doing work for myself it never comes out


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

That looks sweet MLG and we need to do a toom themed avvy sig for Jr.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

done


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2009)

Triprift said:


> That looks sweet MLG and we need to do a toom themed avvy sig for Jr.





SkyKast said:


> done



**shakes fist**

Why I oughtta ..... 

EDIT:

There ..
I added it as my sigpic... =/


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

hahaha i love it!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

Now all we need is to get super mod to make it to were Jr cant change it.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Mar 31, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ok good!
> 
> 
> alrighty that's good with me what shall we do to update it?



I'll take a little time to figure out what I want and then submit it to you...Looks like you have your hands full at the moment, so I'll give things a chance to quiet down....but the way things look, you guys seem to be swamped all the time...

**+*


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol we just going to have to change the color of the sapphire logo then, aren't we? As for the ecs logo, can we not just copy and paste it from my previous sig? Im using paint.net for all the pics that i do


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

nah we're only swamped when Jr goes on vacation  (joke to Jr)

but yah one of us will be more than happy to make you a custom graphic!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Lol we just going to have to change the color of the sapphire logo then, aren't we? As for the ecs logo, can we not just copy and paste it from my previous sig? Im using paint.net for all the pics that i do



haha so im assuming you dont like it lol

well I'll work on it


----------



## panchoman (Mar 31, 2009)

raptori, congratulations, you've been selected to be our new artist. Please contact me via pm so that we may discuss the procedure and basic guidelines for how things work around here.

-Thanks 

-Panchoman. 
(Yes, i'm still alive and well people)


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol i use my phone most of the time im on tpu and i actually didnt see the pic. My bad, ill have a look at it when i get to work, its like, 5 in the morning here so maybe i was still sleeping when i went past the pic


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> nah we're only swamped when Jr goes on vacation  (joke to Jr)
> 
> but yah one of us will be more than happy to make you a custom graphic!



Yeah EXACTLY! I leave for a week and come back to tons of posts in this thread.



panchoman said:


> raptori, congratulations, you've been selected to be our new artist. Please contact me via pm so that we may discuss the procedure and basic guidelines for how things work around here.
> 
> -Thanks
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard, Raptori!!!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol good to see i was beginning to wonder Panch.

and welcome aboard Rap.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Lol i use my phone most of the time im on tpu and i actually didnt see the pic. My bad, ill have a look at it when i get to work, its like, 5 in the morning here so maybe i was still sleeping when i went past the pic



hah ok well take a look first and if you still want the other stuff on it then I'll do it

EDIT: lol **slap** "stop being lazy Ryan!" (little third person talking there) but anyways I'll redo your siggy so you have 2 options to chose from, I almost went the lazy route there

@Raptori
welcome aboard man, we have already been aquainted but here is the official in-thread welcome lol


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

k here is the new version and the old version is attached too

so you get to chose YAY!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

actually I kinda like it better without the crosshairs even though you said you wanted sniping involved, i couldnt figure out how to fit it in there

but anyways here is a third option for you to choose from


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

The name does say bradleykzn right? Ok can we make my name a little smaller and get rid of elitegroup? Can u attach the ecs logo and gigabyte logo as jpg's i wanna play around with colours? I do like the one with the scope though, good job!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

mother ****** lol I made it bradleyKNZ....well I'll change it tomorrow cause I just shut down my main rig and am on my lappy which doesnt have photoshop

but do you like it at all? or do you want me to give it another whirl?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah i do, i was gonna suggest a background but maybe ill just add some red clouds and see how it comes out. Otherwise, yeah i do like it. I might try to make my own sig tonight (even though it will probably be rubbish) IF my quad doesnt come today. If it does ill be benchmarking and gaming for quite some time!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

oh ok well sorry i couldnt help u out

there goes my success streak


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol why couldnt u help me out?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

cause ur making  ur own lol that was my job


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 31, 2009)

raptori said:


> hi .... i can make some objects if any body wants with 3ds max...... and background scenes as I'm practicing on 3ds max and Vue & photoshop but don't Do not rely 100% on me .... i'll do it if i can
> 
> here are some of my works:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24174&stc=1&d=1238284115




nice work my friend and keep move on in this thread


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol na, just like messing around, thats why i said it will probably be rubbish. But id also like to know if u guys think i have any sort of skill at all for this


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

post a couple of your works...


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol i will as soon as i make them. I had some a few years back but lost them all


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Should I lighten up my Avy or does it look ok?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Now that I had a proper look, I actually really like the one with the crosshair!!! just some changes though, my name being one of them  also the elitegroup sign can go as well, and thirdly can you just make the Core2Quad logo a little smaller and add a red ATI sign above it. Then we be done!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol well here is my best, on paint  I can clean them up when I get home cause I think my CPU is only arriving tomorrow  Any suggestions for them?


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 31, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Lol well here is my best, on paint  I can clean them up when I get home cause I think my CPU is only arriving tomorrow  Any suggestions for them?



For MS Paint... thats great


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks man, now I need to find out how to copy a texture and paste it and I think Ill give everybody a fright!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

You definitly have the skills KZN for paint that is quite brilliant.


----------



## raptori (Mar 31, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Should I lighten up my Avy or does it look ok?



you need to cut the black box surrounding your avatar and keep it circular .... all in all good job.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

raptori said:


> you need to cut the black box surrounding your avatar and keep it circular .... all in all good job.



Thanks but I am wanting a black background, what should I leave it after I cut the black box?


----------



## crtecha (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Skykast the revised sig looks great


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

And thanks to SkyKast for the Sapphire logo!


----------



## raptori (Mar 31, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Thanks but I am wanting a black background, what should I leave it after I cut the black box?



if any body don't mind ..... like this "with little enhancing editing":


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol excellent work, how did u get it looking so smooth? Maybe i just need to change my editing program. Paint.net isn't so full with options. Will try find something in an hour or so


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

yah i like it its very good


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice Job raptori great to have you as part of the team.


----------



## raptori (Mar 31, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Nice Job raptori great to have you as part of the team.



thanks man but as i know I'm not officially yet in the team !!
and
@BradleyKZN you can use it if you want unless you want to make it by your self or if you want me to modify it like you want .....


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats a VERY tempting offer! But its so much fun to try it myself, so ill let u know if i cant get it right. Can anybody suggest a freeware program to use?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

photoshop CS3 + mininova.org = good freeware


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks man, ill try


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 31, 2009)

What is the general option to tidy up edges?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

with what program?


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 31, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> with what program?



He's only been using MS Paint as i know off...


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

New project list:

OK well I'm making progress with these requests!!! Here is the updated request que/list.


*So here is the list of requests I have so far, ordered by priority. As of now they are all mine because everyone has dissapeared.*

Jansku07 (currently being worked on), LittleLizard



1) *bradleyKNZ *- New Signature - _*Finished*_

incorporate: core 2 quad logo, ECS logo, red sapphire logo, gigabyte logo. Theme: dark, sniping

The Core 2 Quad will be here tomorrow so we need that logo, the ECS logo and the red sapphire logo. Maybe a gigabyte logo if possible. I want it a dark theme. Something to do with sniping would be awesome!

2) *Jansku07* - New Signature - _Being Processed_

wants incorporated - AMD, ASUS, foobar200, Drift City / background - anime/manga (bleach), cool car (Audi R8), explosions

Signature could include a picture or icons of (not necessary if it doesn't fit the colourscheme/is in any way in the way). In order of preference:
a) AMD
b) Asus
c) foobar2000
d) Drift City (link)
Background:
a) anime/manga (bleach preferably)
b) car (maybe Audi R8 or some other good-looking car)
c) explosion (yeees!)

3) *LittleLizard *- New Signature - _Pending_

incorporate: paladin from Diablo 2, Diablo 2 logo, sword

hey guys, i want a sig that have a paladin from diablo 2, the diablo 2 log and maybe a sword or something but it must harmonize with the other two things


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 31, 2009)

ok Bradley this is my fourth and final attempt at your siggy I'm a bit happier with it this time...whuddya think?


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats smart SkyKast, wouldn't it be better if you put the Sights behind the guys name & gun

I know you said it was yoru final attempt, but i like giving pointers


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

meh its not that big of a difference, thanks for the pointer though


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

oh and Jr here is what your avvy needs to be  - that way they match


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2009)

**sighs**

Done....


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AWESOME SKY LOL


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

hahah Jr thanks for being a good sport


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 1, 2009)

W1n. All i gotta say rofl


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

I literally lol'd


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

ok so jansku here is your request...you gave 3 different options as backgrounds so I made 3 different siggys for you to choose from


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 1, 2009)

I like it! Good job! Im using gimp and paint.net for my avy.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

both good  programs not familiar enough to help you out though sorry


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2009)

Well my second 4870 is in and the 8800GT is out...

So i'ma need the other side of my sig moved to red now too  (and ofc, the cards name changed)


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2009)

Why didnt you just get a 4870x2?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah i couldnt find anything better on such short notice:-( i miss my paintshop pro:-( ok so in the program u are using what is it supposed to be?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2009)

PS cs3 extended for me.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

I use photoshop and i never took clases on it or whatever but there is a tool called the "sharpen tool" which you use like a paint brush


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Why didnt you just get a 4870x2?



two PC's? dur


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 1, 2009)

Sharpen!? Lol came out crap for me when i tried it. But will try it again when i get time. Quad is arriving today


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

here ya go mussels congratz on having 2x4870s


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> here ya go mussels congratz on having 2x4870s



fast work!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks, fairly easy job and I need to get to sleep, didnt want to make you wait till tomorrow lol


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 1, 2009)

hey guys, i happened to see sky's sig and noticed this page linked... so i was wondering if you would/could do a sig for me. i would like the techpowerup URL and my name lilkiduno as well as the EVGA symbol and the core 2 quad from intel, oter then that go crazy i would like the basic color lay-out to be green or blue. by if you personally think it would look better with different colors show me a pre-view and imma open guy


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

sweet sounds good to be I'll prolly have that done tomorrow! oh and by "TPU url" which of the following do you mean?

1) http://www.techpowerup.com

2) www.techpowerup.com

3) techpowerup.com

4) Tech Power Up


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 1, 2009)

either 1 or 2, but i like the http://techpowerup.com


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

haha ok of course its the only one i didnt put


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 1, 2009)

@ Raptori, could you do me a huge favour and make the background for the pic red instead of yellow because it means I would have to colour every single pixel and I would end up ruining it. Thanks man!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 1, 2009)

Sig uploaded! Thanks Sky!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 1, 2009)

@ lilkiduno, I made one using paint just for fun, what you think of it?


----------



## Jansku07 (Apr 1, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ok so jansku here is your request...you gave 3 different options as backgrounds so I made 3 different siggys for you to choose from


 Wow, the bleach option looks really good.  THANK YOU VERY MUCH (gave you a thanks).

I wonder if you could try it without the foobar2000 text and logo? It might look a little better and it isn't that important to me. Anyways great job there.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

will do tonight


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 1, 2009)

Sky what u think of the sig i made there?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

well other than u not really doing what he asked its pretty good


----------



## raptori (Apr 1, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> @ Raptori, could you do me a huge favour and make the background for the pic red instead of yellow because it means I would have to colour every single pixel and I would end up ruining it. Thanks man!



OK just give me few minutes ......


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol go to our social group fellow members got an important question for yas.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2009)

**sighs**


All I know is I need to think of a couple ideas for a new avatar for fitseries3. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## raptori (Apr 1, 2009)

@BradleyKZN how about this one:





keep it @ PNG format

or this one: Only HAWk hover above TPU background





if you have any notes let me know.


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 1, 2009)

That sig looms cool. Have not seen it too well I have been at school all day and I can only get on to tpu on I pod which I can't open attachments. I zoomed as much as I possibly could and it looks like a 780i board with my name and core 2 quad symbol, am I right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2009)

You are correct lilkiduno.


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol another mobile TPU user!   @raptori i like it! Will upload it tomorrow as im on my mobile. Thanks man!


----------



## raptori (Apr 1, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Lol another mobile TPU user!   @raptori i like it! Will upload it tomorrow as im on my mobile. Thanks man!



glad you like it .....


----------



## crtecha (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay I'm back with a new request.  This one should be really simple.  Can someone take my current sig and make it look antiqued like a older photograph?  Maybe some rough edges or something alond those lines.


Thank you in advance!


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 1, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Lol another mobile TPU user!   @raptori i like it! Will upload it tomorrow as im on my mobile. Thanks man!



oh yeah, i don't go anywhere with out my TPU family!


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 1, 2009)

hey, there are news about my sig?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 1, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Okay I'm back with a new request.  This one should be really simple.  Can someone take my current sig and make it look antiqued like a older photograph?  Maybe some rough edges or something alond those lines.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



yah I think I can do that It will be dont tonight for sure



LittleLizard said:


> hey, there are news about my sig?



yeah sorry for the long wait man I'm finally getting to yours It should be done tonight


----------



## crtecha (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome.   Thanks alot


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

hey crtecha here is the "old movie" version its tough because its not built into photoshop so i had to play around to get the correct effect


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

here are a couple other versions just cause i thought they looked cool


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice job sky really like the first one very similar to one jbunch did for me last year.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks man  you make me want to keep making these things 

(dont take that in a creepy way)


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

New project list:

OK well I'm making progress with these requests!!! Here is the updated request que/list.


*So here is the list of requests I have so far, ordered by priority. As of now they are all mine because everyone has dissapeared.*

LittleLizard (currently being worked on), lilkiduno



1) *LittleLizard *- New Signature - _*Awaiting Approval*_

incorporate: paladin from Diablo 2, Diablo 2 logo, sword

hey guys, i want a sig that have a paladin from diablo 2, the diablo 2 log and maybe a sword or something but it must harmonize with the other two things

2) *lilkiduno* - New Signature - _Being Processed_

incorporate: tpu URL, name, EVGA logo, core 2 quad logo color scheme: green or blue (flexible)

i would like the techpowerup URL and my name lilkiduno as well as the EVGA symbol and the core 2 quad from intel, oter then that go crazy i would like the basic color lay-out to be green or blue


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

here it is without the foobar stuff personally i think it looks better with it but its your choice


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

here you are little lizard, you didnt give me too much of an idea of what you wanted but I tried my best


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

here ya go lil kid uno

i made a few different versions as i always do so hope u like em 

if not i could try making a few green versions


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

W0000000000t!!! all requests done!! wow that was quite some work but I finally get a break lol, but I'm not discouraging anyone from making a request! please by all means go for it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> **sighs**
> 
> 
> All I know is I need to think of a couple ideas for a new avatar for fitseries3. Anyone have ideas?



What bout this one SkyKast?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

he said nothing about what he wanted in it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats where the creative mind comes into play ... 

Im thinking something along the lines of nvidia and green


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 2, 2009)

hey sky i love the third one the best but the lilkiduno is all one word, idk if you spaced it out our if the font did, but could you fixt that, and another small thing is yould you add the htte://www.techpowerup.com into it, many thanks


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thats where the creative mind comes into play ...
> 
> Im thinking something along the lines of nvidia and green



Core i7. He changes cards and boards too often to pick anything else. lol.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 2, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> here are a couple other versions just cause i thought they looked cool




Bomb dude I like em all.  I think i may just cycle threw them and have a weekly sig.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 2, 2009)

Here you go Blacksniper87


----------



## Jansku07 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah it looks better with the foobar2000 logo (looks a bit nude without it). Thanks for showing the option without it anyways.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2009)

You crazy artist people better check out the competition on the front page. could win yourself a 4890 (and then give it to me, of course)


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

@Jr
I'll see what I can come up with 



lilkiduno said:


> hey sky i love the third one the best but the lilkiduno is all one word, idk if you spaced it out our if the font did, but could you fixt that, and another small thing is yould you add the htte://www.techpowerup.com into it, many thanks



gah! I cant beleive I forgot the URL! grr well I'll do it tonight when I get home. Sorry . And I'll fix the text as well.



crtecha said:


> Bomb dude I like em all.  I think i may just cycle threw them and have a weekly sig.



Glad you like them 



BradleyKZN said:


> Here you go Blacksniper87



Who is that for? 



Jansku07 said:


> Yeah it looks better with the foobar2000 logo (looks a bit nude without it). Thanks for showing the option without it anyways.



I agree. Your welcome. Glad you like it!


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> You crazy artist people better check out the competition on the front page. could win yourself a 4890 (and then give it to me, of course)



Lol yeah Mussels sure


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah all the artists here need to represent and submit a killer design!  *Winner gets the custom logo on the card when it's shipped to them!!*


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks I hate to be a pain


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah all the artists here need to represent and submit a killer design!  *Winner gets the custom logo on the card when it's shipped to them!!*



I'm no artist, but I know someone who wil probably give it a go... when does the comp end?

Oh ya... I did request a Sig by PVT but didn't turn out quite to my taste, anyways I asked him to send the PSD file to SkyKast but no such luck as of yet, so I was wondering... could I request a whole new Sig design?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah all the artists here need to represent and submit a killer design!  *Winner gets the custom logo on the card when it's shipped to them!!*



lol I'm ganna give it a go...everyone should there is absolutely no reason not to except for the profesional graphic artists that joined TPU just for this... it kinda ruins it



lilkiduno said:


> Thanks I hate to be a pain



not a pain at all thats what im here for 



mc-dexter said:


> I'm no artist, but I know someone who wil probably give it a go... when does the comp end?
> 
> Oh ya... I did request a Sig by PVT but didn't turn out quite to my taste, anyways I asked him to send the PSD file to SkyKast but no such luck as of yet, so I was wondering... could I request a whole new Sig design?



it ends the 4th of May so we have over a month

and no PSD from him yet so yah just tell me what you want


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so entering, if there is a prize for last place!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 2, 2009)

I got paintshop, now for photoshop!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Core i7. He changes cards and boards too often to pick anything else. lol.


Yeah, but he also likes nVidia cards. I know he's not a fanboy either so it will have to be kinda neutral.



SkyKast said:


> it ends the 4th of May so we have over a month
> 
> and no PSD from him yet so yah just tell me what you want



I am entering but will be waiting to submit closer to the deadline.


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 2, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> lol I'm ganna give it a go...everyone should there is absolutely no reason not to except for the profesional graphic artists that joined TPU just for this... it kinda ruins it



yeah i say each entire mush have 100 posts which would limit new graphic artist from entering and keep it avalible to the true TPU users


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

lilkiduno said:


> yeah i say each entire mush have 100 posts which would limit new graphic artist from entering and keep it avalible to the true TPU users



I posted a rant about it. I almost didnt because I dont want to be on the bad side of the judges but I was really trying to be nice about it. I just think its unfair.

@lilkiduno
here ya goes


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm thinking of joining. Here's some on my works.

























And I know, it's VERY rough around the edges, still got a month to fix it up and perfect it.





This isn't even half my stuff. I like to create abstract looking stuff a lot.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

alright sweet it would be great to have you but pancho needs to put you thru the whole process


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 3, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> alright sweet it would be great to have you but pancho needs to put you thru the whole process



it includes if you dare drop out away form TPU you lose your left nut!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

lilkiduno said:


> it includes if you dare drop out away form TPU you lose your left nut!



huh? and BTW your updated sig is ready furthur up this page


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 3, 2009)

you said he has to go throught the prosess and i said which means he has to agree to not leave tpu or he loses his lfet nut.

I see, nice work, but how do i put it on my sig, sorry imma noob! lol


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

oh lol i get it now sorry im a bit slow sometimes

but I made a tutorial of how to do it when the last person didnt know: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1289368&postcount=1514


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 3, 2009)

@Sky: Below is the picture i want you to use as the background for my sig - obviously it will have to be scale'd down i know. Also i'd like to keep the 6400BE logo i have on my current sig, and also like a nice little 690G logo (AMD/ATI chipset) maybe even in the same style as the 6400BE logo i have - which users the basic style/design logo of the phenom.. just thought i'd mention that, anyways besides my username being included, the rest is upto you

Edit: if you can find a better "northern lights" image to use then go ahead


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

that sounds like it can be done 

what is more important to you in the picture the sky or the ground? cause they both look nice


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm how about something around 1/4  for the bottom/ground/sea and 3/4 for the sky 

I'm guessing that theres not much using the full width of the picture as on the right side is abit too much darkness wouldn't you say? maybe use from 4/5 of the width of the page from the left, so that'll cut off some of the darkness?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

now your thinkin' that will be done tomorrow


----------



## panchoman (Apr 3, 2009)

shadowfold, congratulations, you've been invited to join the other artists at graphics artists united. hold on though, unlike the other bastard that i invited the other day, you're suppossed to pm me and continue the procedure of becoming official  so don't forget to pm me and we'll take it from there. once again, congratulations.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn that was quick.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

I will tomorrow, I need to get to sleep. Or that's what I'll be telling myself for the next 3 hours ..


----------



## panchoman (Apr 3, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Damn that was quick.



i'm still alive


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 3, 2009)

Done!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

bradley are you just posting random stuff? lol


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 3, 2009)

lol not really, this guy did me a random favour so im making a sig for him. but you did say I should post some of my work, so get ready cause I got CS 2  just wish I could install it at work without needing admin rights!


----------



## crtecha (Apr 3, 2009)

IT wins again


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

lol ok i was just wonderin


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol!! At least its better than my other sigs I have posted on here, I hope! I hope you dont mind if I start putting random pics here?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

umm well its not really for that but i guess its ok...I'm not the thread leader so you would have to ask Panch or Jr


----------



## Triprift (Apr 3, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Lol!! At least its better than my other sigs I have posted on here, I hope! I hope you dont mind if I start putting random pics here?



As long as its not all the time then knock yourself mon.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol well im not gonna post a new pic every 5 minutes or so, maybe if I have a brainstorm or something I might make somebody a new sig, or something?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

k well you arent part of GAU so you cant fulfil the requests made here but i guess...idk


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 3, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> k well you arent part of GAU


  ...yet   I would love to join you guys though, so im just going to try my best and we will see what happens!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

yah well got used to photoshop, gain some more skillz then post some works and apply


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh ok, so we need to apply then?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

just like this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1296031&postcount=1656


----------



## Triprift (Apr 3, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Oh ok, so we need to apply then?



Yep ya go through the procedure were always on the lookout for new members particularly as were a few members down atm.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok sky i now see why you questioned about valid tpu members for the compo. All except two people with entries have joined tpu for the competition. But anyway, let the best artist win!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah thats because most of them blow so far because they have spent all of 2 days on it lol

I beleive anyone from the forums would have more patients, and spend more time on em


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

SkyKast, I might need some modifications..... I like but now I want to refine!!


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 4, 2009)

my siggy??? any advance??


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 4, 2009)

Seems you guys are on a roll being asked if the requests are done... so SkyKast, is my Sig done?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 4, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> SkyKast, I might need some modifications..... I like but now I want to refine!!



sure...whatever you want



LittleLizard said:


> my siggy??? any advance??



its done...I posted it a couple pages back

EDIT: here the linkage: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1294144&postcount=1633



mc-dexter said:


> Seems you guys are on a roll being asked if the requests are done... so SkyKast, is my Sig done?



almost buddy


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 4, 2009)

Lol one of them is even green, can u believe it! Lol guess now i technically cant come stone last no matter how bad my design


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 4, 2009)

Skykast, you still waiting to make your new sig?


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

*New 1440X900 wallpaper request!*

OK guys i need a new wallpaper and I cant find one I like! So I figured I would put some of ya to the test! I need it to be a red and black theme (mostly black w/red accents)

Heres what Im thinking of. I want a shot of my Maximus II Formula board kinda like THIS without the words and what not. Along with THIS added in there also. And add a CORSAIR Dominator logo and a Velociraptor logo as well.



After the images are done, i would like to see my system specs in the top left corner of the wallpaper. As far as the system specs goes, just use my CPU type, MOBO, GFX Card (and the manufacturer -evga) my 8gb of Corsair Dominators and my westerndigital Velociraptor  please do not make the font too big, make it nice and smooth. I would like  to see everything nice and clean, I know you guys can do this!



After the wallpaper is said and done by whome ever does it. I want a New signature done with the same exact theme as well! This project will be the true test on who's who in here!

            Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!


One last VERY important thing guys, Im taking my  PC down to Gigabitz Lan Center here in Orlando, Florida next Friday for a $1500 grand prize PC Modz Contest! I really would like to use this wallpaper when I set up my PC for the contest! It will be the icing on the cake for my Mod! I understand that there are requests in front of mine and if it is ok to maybe try and get mine done that would be awesome. I will post pics of the Moz Contest when i get back!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

If anyone wants the original for a wallpaper ask please  You can resize it down for other sizes.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2009)

@_jM

I will see what I can come up with. Think you can come up with a higher res shot of the motherboard though?


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 5, 2009)

hey Sky its been a few days now  im guessing you've been busy with other things tho.


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @_jM
> 
> I will see what I can come up with. Think you can come up with a higher res shot of the motherboard though?









http://www.techpowerup.com/img/08-05-09/maximus2_3.jpg


biggest i can find...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

jm

now that is nice bro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2009)

As requested for you _jM!

Attached is a link to a ZIP archive containing the .PSD & jpg. Here is a preview for everyone's viewing pleasure.

http://rapidshare.com/files/217783711/_jM.zip.html


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

can we do a quick mod to that picture... up top between the Velociraptor logo and the ROG could you put in My CPU i.e like  Intel Core2Quad Q9550 or just some random cool looking Intel Logo

Looks F'n awesome!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2009)

Better?

http://rapidshare.com/files/217794274/_jM.zip.html






I tried out your placement but it just didn't look right.


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Better?
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/217794274/_jM.zip.html
> 
> ...



Yes! thank you again my friend!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2009)

Like always you are very welcome. 

EDIT 

Dont download that zip file!!! I have to reupload. It has the old PSD without the C2Q logo in it.

Here's the new updated one.
http://rapidshare.com/files/217803339/_jM.zip.html


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

ok here's what I have done so far... what do you think... 







Any and all feedback is appreciated, if someone here thinks they can do better with this, just download the .ZIP from Jr's post above and give it a shot.. Thanks guys


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2009)

I noticed something. I am going to edit that wallpaper and clean it up a bit. May not be tonight but I will repost it when I am through.

Oh also _jM, what font is that?


----------



## _jM (Apr 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I noticed something. I am going to edit that wallpaper and clean it up a bit. May not be tonight but I will repost it when I am through.
> 
> Oh also _jM, what font is that?



Mufferaw  size 14


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> hey Sky its been a few days now  im guessing you've been busy with other things tho.



im sorry man ive just been busy

here it is, there are 2 versions, 1 has more sky and the other has more land/sea


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

hey guys maybee some constructive critisism on this?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> hey guys maybee some constructive critisism on this?



At first glance I thought that cards graphic was designed by HIS. Very well done.


----------



## _jM (Apr 6, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> hey guys maybee some constructive critisism on this?



Looks great, funny you posted this , I was just looking at all the entries and noticed that there are ALOT of great artists here, I wish luck to all whom are participating 

once again yours looks great but I really think the 4890 needs more attention, not big enough.


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 6, 2009)

@SkyKast: On my Sig could you change the writing style, I find that a bit hard to read clearly.

Also on your contest design, pretty sweet design


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2009)

@SkyKast

I love it bro! Like I said I may enter the contest I may not. I doubt I will though. Already discussed about how I feel making my own graphics.

@_jM

Updated and cleaned it up!!!





http://rapidshare.com/files/217943789/_jM.zip.html


----------



## _jM (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW bro... that's awesome dude!! Im totally loving the TPU Logo and how you cleaned it up for me.. Thanks a million bro!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2009)

Like I said before anytime!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

What do you guys think so far? I still have a butt load of work to do but I have a month to complete it 






I'm gonna make a boarder and spruce up the fan area. Need something for the top tho seems bare.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

font changed as requested


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice one SkyKast, it's pretty sweet  and not really any others about like it 

No rush but when you get a moment could you change the writing style again for me? possibly to the same style as you did me on my first ever sig


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

hmmm yah I dont know what font but I'll try to match it and I have to dig down in my GAU files to find it lol, you didnt like it very much i could tell


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 6, 2009)

hmmm your quite wrong 

If i didn't like it very much i wouldn't be using it now would i?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

you had it redone by a different artist haha


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

here yah go man, I actually found the old PSD so it is the exact font the first sig was


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 6, 2009)

ummm its kinda big and spaced apart... 

Also could you change the writing colour of my name, maybe try a purple/UV colour? 

I'm sure a nice artist like you wouldn't mind altering these last few touches 

EDIT: When i say the colour of it, I don't mean the whole thing, just the parts what are red at the moment.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 6, 2009)

Could someone do me a favour and send me the His logo and tpu logo for the competition? I cant download the original files cause my work server wont let me  also where did u guys get the fan from?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

@mc

its attached! lol any more?! I'm just kidding I don't mind.

@bradley
what fan??

and yah they are attatched


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 6, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> ummm its kinda big and spaced apart...
> 
> Also could you change the writing colour of my name, maybe try a purple/UV colour?
> 
> ...





SkyKast said:


> *@mc
> 
> its attached! lol any more?! I'm just kidding I don't mind.*
> 
> ...



Did you miss my Edit?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

shit I swear I had it changed...maybe i hit cancel effects properties change instead of accept

EDIT: btw it looks like i changed the whole font color but i just changed the outline color


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeh I see that clearly 

Could you just tone the colour down somewhat, stands out from everything else a little too much i think.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

what do you mean by tone it down? like you want a darker color or what?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

never mind I think I figured it out i just dropped the opacity of the outline to 60%. Hows that?


----------



## mc-dexter (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya, spot on mate


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for the pics, the fan i am talking about is the one on the card, i dont know if its on one of the images provided or what


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 6, 2009)

It's part of the image of the card...


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 7, 2009)

The one in the psd? means i cant get that either


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

the one that says "your image here"


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 7, 2009)

Could you please post just the fan image for me, i have the top part of the card that the design needs to go on. I just need the fan part because the psd is also too large for me to download.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2009)

Off topic: How is the Gigabyte Odin treating you Bradley?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 7, 2009)

Well funny you should ask! It is working perfectly but something weird happened last night. My dvd drive lost its power after i inserted a cd. I restarted the pc and it worked fine so i need to investigate. Other than that, its working perfectly. Lol i was worried that my q9550 would cause it to strain but its an s- spec thank goodness


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Well funny you should ask! It is working perfectly but something weird happened last night. My dvd drive lost its power after i inserted a cd. I restarted the pc and it worked fine so i need to investigate. Other than that, its working perfectly. Lol i was worried that my q9550 would cause it to strain but its an s- spec thank goodness



heh. you should see what i'm running off a 600W... at idle i get 12.04V. at load i get 12.02V. Yep. totally struggling... and people think OCZ PSU's are crap.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 7, 2009)

LMAO it might just have something to do with crossfire  
I'd be willing to make some sacrifices and swap my 512mb Sapphire for one of your 1gb cards


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

Who says OCZ psu's are crap! I kiw yew.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Well funny you should ask! It is working perfectly but something weird happened last night. My dvd drive lost its power after i inserted a cd. I restarted the pc and it worked fine so i need to investigate. Other than that, its working perfectly. Lol i was worried that my q9550 would cause it to strain but its an s- spec thank goodness



Interesting! 



Mussels said:


> heh. you should see what i'm running off a 600W... at idle i get 12.04V. at load i get 12.02V. Yep. totally struggling... and people think OCZ PSU's are crap.





SkyKast said:


> Who says OCZ psu's are crap! I kiw yew.



Depends on which OCZ you get.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Interesting!
> 
> 
> Depends on which OCZ you get.



gamexstream, stealthxstream - same PSU, different fan.
Powerstream - old but awesome

their modular ones tend to suck, but you should see the hatred these PSU's get sometimes.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a stealth x stream and I have had no problems with it at all to date


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 7, 2009)

Please let me know what you guys think of this, it still needs a bit of work done to it though, I think I did quite well for a noob


----------



## Triprift (Apr 7, 2009)

That looks pretty sweet.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 7, 2009)

Good enough to enter for the competition?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 7, 2009)

Judgeing by the entries ive seen yes.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 7, 2009)

Any suggestions for it?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 7, 2009)

Id leave that one exactly the way it is.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome! thanks man


----------



## Triprift (Apr 7, 2009)

Np mon all the best with the competition.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, it looks great Bradley!

@Mussels

Those new GameXstream Pro's are really nice though!


----------



## Misguided Studios (Apr 8, 2009)

If you all aren't already swamped with requests, we would like an avatar and signature combo of our symbol. Since my scanner is broken, all I have to give you to work with is this:






Please try to keep it fairly minimalistic in design. Thank you.

-MS


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 8, 2009)

umm theres no problem, I'll do your request but could you tell me more of what you want?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 8, 2009)

here are a few options of your logo with a few filters filter

I'll do some more in-depth things tomorrow, I need to get to bed now


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 8, 2009)

Would anybody mind if i posted some things in regard to MS request?


----------



## TricksterMatt (Apr 8, 2009)

Can I request a sig, I want one saying my name and I want these brands included in the sig ^_^

Nvidia
XFX
8800 GT Alpha Dog
AMD Athlon X2 black edition

Would be much appreciated, thanks ^_^
SLI


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 8, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Would anybody mind if i posted some things in regard to MS request?



dude...your not in the group, I'm not the only one with this point of view



TricksterMatt said:


> Can I request a sig, I want one saying my name and I want these brands included in the sig ^_^
> 
> Nvidia
> XFX
> ...



consider it done


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 8, 2009)

K nevermind then


----------



## TricksterMatt (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks alot man ^_^... Cant wait to see it


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 8, 2009)

No problem, it should be dont later today when I get home.


----------



## Reventon (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd be willing to do some graphic work .

Haven't fired GIMP up in a while, but I guess I could continue if anyone needs anything. I'm not as good at banners and logos, but I can try.


----------



## Misguided Studios (Apr 8, 2009)

Skykast, thanks for lending us you're time. 

As for the symbol, that is just a relatively crude design made of construction paper. 

What we meant was try to take that as a basis for any designs, almost like a template. Feel free to change it up as much as you want, it doesn't even have to look like that in the final design. The only guidelines we have are: it needs to have the colors red, white, and black; it needs to be minimalistic in design; and it needs to have a confused letter M.

If you have the time, that would be most appreciated.

-MS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2009)

@Reventon & BradleyKZN

Fire up a PM to panch. Will go from there. 

@Misguided

IMO I like the first one Skykast made. But thats just me ...

I myself can't think of any ideas for it though.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 8, 2009)

Misguided Studios said:


> Skykast, thanks for lending us you're time.
> 
> As for the symbol, that is just a relatively crude design made of construction paper.
> 
> ...



ohhhhhhhh you want it redone with that idea...gotchya sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 8, 2009)

what you guys think of my sig


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 9, 2009)

its cool, a little bunchede to the right but still cool

but thats not what this thread is for...

try here: HERE, you'll get a better response


----------



## Triprift (Apr 9, 2009)

Guys if you are interested in Joining then either post your portfolio here or pm Panch were always on the lookout for new members.


----------



## TricksterMatt (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey SkyKast, is my sig nearly finished? ^_^... And thanks for doing this much appreciated (Y)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll need my sig updated soon too. again.

I'm selling the LAN machine so i'll only have the one, this time i really need it compressed better so i dont get fuzzy text 

Edit: dont need it done just yet, just throwing it out there


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 9, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> Hey SkyKast, is my sig nearly finished? ^_^... And thanks for doing this much appreciated (Y)



yah, I'm in school now but I'll post it when I get home



Mussels said:


> I'll need my sig updated soon too. again.
> 
> I'm selling the LAN machine so i'll only have the one, this time i really need it compressed better so i dont get fuzzy text
> 
> Edit: dont need it done just yet, just throwing it out there



I'm sorry about the fuzzy text, I'll do better this time...


----------



## TricksterMatt (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome man thanks ^_^


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

i need a sig to help recruit new ppl to join my WCG team.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry i haven't been around that much, just been so piled up in work to do. I'll try and keep up with everything, just give me some time to get caught up and all. Also, for those that want to be artists, please send me a private message with your request a few attached works of art from you if you possible. thanks.

-Panchoman


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2009)

@fit

Color scheme? Name of team?

@panch

Nice to hear from you man!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 10, 2009)

@ Misguided Studios

here are 2 options for your sig and 2 options for your avvy

if you like them that's great, if you don't tell me what I can do to fix them


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

Since i'm going to get my sig updated, i'm just posting name/pic of new mobo here to get it out of the way.

DFI LANPARTY LT-X48-T2R





Since i'm ditching one of the PC's (and that chunk of text) it should be possible to fit the motherboard in somehow, assuming compression doesnt make it look like arse.

http://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/dx48_intro.jpg
another pic.

http://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/dx48_1.JPG
Logo on the box could be used?


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 10, 2009)

@TricksterMatt

here ya go, here is yo siggy ha


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Since i'm going to get my sig updated, i'm just posting name/pic of new mobo here to get it out of the way.
> 
> DFI LANPARTY LT-X48-T2R
> 
> ...



ok no problem, just let me know when you want it done


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> @ Misguided Studios
> 
> here are 2 options for your sig and 2 options for your avvy
> 
> if you like them that's great, if you don't tell me what I can do to fix them



I can answer this right now. Needs to have some red. 

Wanna PM me the psd of the second one? I can make it red where its blue.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

The PC on the right of my sig is the one i'll be keeping, here are my thoughts.

IMO, all red (orange) looks a bit meh. Mutiple colors ftw! (see below)
Background has a patter to it: if its solid black it should reduce filesize, and compression artifacting.

Colors:
CPU - blue
Ram - ?
Video card (red red reeeed!) (2x 4870 1GB Crossfire)
DFI board (Green - the boards green itself)
I'm thinking drop the speakers for "samsung 23.6" 1080P LCD" silver/grey

I'll leave it to you if you want to add something from the DFI board in, even a closeup of a small section of it can look good (the lanparty X48 logo, for example)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @fit
> 
> Color scheme? Name of team?
> 
> ...



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784

tpu theme something to get new members to join


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2009)

I will look into this, BE FOREWARNED busy upcoming weekend and to add on top of it a religious holiday weekend. I see myself getting this done possibly on Monday or Tuesday.

That cool?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2009)

religion?

sure


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> religion?
> 
> sure



Easter my friend.  Today is Good Friday.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Easter my friend.  Today is Good Friday.



i only learned it was good friday when my x48 didnt show up, and all the shops were closed.

Why cant vista let me know of these things??


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Why cant vista let me know of these things??


                                       because Vista is the spawn of satan!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i only learned it was good friday when my x48 didnt show up, and all the shops were closed.
> 
> Why cant vista let me know of these things??



Because MS isn't religious .... "??" I dunno


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 12, 2009)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 15, 2009)

Is everyone MIA? Why is it so quiet here?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2009)

Dunno.

Got the final plan for my new sig pic.
My gaming system fits fine in the specs, so i just want the media PC in the sig pic.

The same picture (screen + z5500) can be used, as those are still on the media PC.
Text would be the specs
Athlon 64 4000+
4GB 1100MHz ram
Radeon 3200 IGP
40" Samsung HDTV
Z5500D

Pics on the left (minus headphones if possible) and text in (bright) green on the right.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 15, 2009)

Omw there is life!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 16, 2009)

hey man I have been MIA lately, im just really busy so i havnt really found time for this but mussels that can be dome tomorrow I should be around to tend to the thread again, im glad we didnt have any other requests though

and those 2 ppl never claimed their siggys....w/e


----------



## crtecha (Apr 16, 2009)

I need some help with a simple sig size adjustment.  I want it to show a little bigger.  Any takers?

here is the original 






If anyone wants to clean up the edges or alter it your more than welcome also.

I made it this morning in paint in like 5 minutes.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 16, 2009)

Its pretty damn hot! Nice job


----------



## crtecha (Apr 16, 2009)

Triprift said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090416/9j2448[1].jpg




Thanks a lot dude.  Is there anyway that maybe it can be done without stretching it out?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry just resized it didnt really read the whole post not sure what ya meant by show abit bigger. =/


----------



## crtecha (Apr 16, 2009)

ohh im sorry.  Im looking for it to show at around the same dimensions as yours but keeping the height.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 16, 2009)

If no ones attended to by tomorrow after werk ill do some more im on a morning shift tomorrow and its nearly midnight sorry =(


----------



## crtecha (Apr 16, 2009)

No worries I'm thankful for the help thus far


----------



## Inioch (Apr 18, 2009)

Props to all the great sigs done by you guys. Might I be bold enough to request a masterpiece by one of you, when you have the time? 

I was thinking something in the lines of black-red-blue or possibly desert camo theme.

Logos, something in the lines of:

C2D
Ati Radeon
NZXT
Asus P45

No rush, I understand everyone is busy atm.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## crtecha (Apr 20, 2009)

like the sig Bradley


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2009)

A Bump and reminder to my update.

I'm seeing myself in a lot of sigs lately...


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 20, 2009)

^^im trying one for you as practice Mussels, but im not allowed to post it until I have joined the GAU team 0_o

And you are seeing yourself in so many things because you make people ROFL so bloody often


----------



## locoty (Apr 21, 2009)

can i request a signature pic pls?

i want my sig consists of following :
- Core 2 Quad
- DFI
- HIS 4850
- Corsair Dominator
- WDC
- Pioneer
- Logitech
- Altec Lansing
- Cooler Master
- Xigmatek
- FSP
it can be written in logos or text if it doesn't fit well, but i prefer logos
maybe it is too crowd in my sig, but i don't mind if the logo's size is small. the most important thing is people can see it an read it

Colour scheme i like is blue, but whatever the colour you pick i will try to like it

Whoever artist make it is not important, i believe you will do the best for this

Apologies for the big mouthful of a post. thank you


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 21, 2009)

Where on earth have all the GAU members gone?


----------



## locoty (Apr 22, 2009)

they're still there


stefanels just made me a siggy

thanks

yippieeeeee


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol i didnt know he was part of the team  now put it up so we can see what you got!


----------



## Triprift (Apr 22, 2009)

He isnt he feelances on tpu.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol i finished a sig yesterday already  but my compression seems to be my problem. Trip, how do i get better compression?


----------



## locoty (Apr 22, 2009)

oh my bad, stefanels is freelancer, not a member of GAU

look at my sig


----------



## Triprift (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice locoty and Brad u mean file size i presume i normally use ps for that and use save for web or paint you can do save as just as pain in the but that one bah.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah i mean file size, i use paint shop pro and it has the options for export to jpeg or png, i compress it to about 19.5 but it still comes out like rubbish! Anyway, now that locoty has a sig would it be ok to upload what i made  while i wait for pancho to get back to me about my joining request?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 22, 2009)

Go for it if theres any complaints just blame me.  and im not sure if or when panch will be back. =/


----------



## locoty (Apr 22, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Anyway, now that locoty has a sig would it be ok to upload what i made  while i wait for pancho to get back to me about my joining request?




whoaaa, i want to see it, upload it pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 22, 2009)

I dont think i brought it home so i can probably only post it in 24 hours or so


----------



## locoty (Apr 22, 2009)

ok ok

i'm looking forward to it


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 22, 2009)

Would it be possible to make a sig for me with all my rigs in it ? Now that would be a feat


----------



## stefanels (Apr 22, 2009)

OMFG... HellasVagabond have serious hardwares in those rigs... NICE


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 22, 2009)

I am thinking of selling one of my I7 rigs since it is literally just sitting there doing nothing...3 Systems ain't bad either


----------



## Reventon (Apr 22, 2009)

Hell I'd kill for your worst rig - which is far better than mine!


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks to Stefanel for the sig, although i was curious to see if anyone could fit all 4 rigs inside one


----------



## locoty (Apr 23, 2009)

then your sig will be 4 times bigger


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

This is what I made for Locoty


----------



## locoty (Apr 23, 2009)

whoaaaaa

it's a nice too


it's hard to pick between stefanels n BradleyKZN, i like both


i think i will change my sig every week, so both will be my sig


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha glad you like it!


----------



## locoty (Apr 23, 2009)

my sig this week


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

Right Inioch, sorry it took so long but this is what I did


----------



## Triprift (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice work with them sigs Bradley.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Nice work with them sigs Bradley.



Thanks man, just wish we could get some more requests, work is so boring today and I've already finished 2 more entries for the compo today


----------



## Inioch (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks bradley, looks really good. stefanels just sent me a sig too 
Guess I'll have to do the same as locoty, and change sigs every week or so 

Thanks again to both of you.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

You're welcome man!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you soooo much for taking these requests Bradley. I truly do think you should PM pancho about joining up.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 23, 2009)

Panchos on vacation from here again Jr or so i heard. =/


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 23, 2009)

Bradley try to make one for me with all of the system specs


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

Great too see you here man, im really enjoying it, so yeah. I did PM him and he said he would procure my pics and pass them onto the founders of GAU. Then i PM'ed him again and he said he would get back to me in a couple of days. And that was 2 or 3 days ago so yeah


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Bradley try to make one for me with all of the system specs



I will try, ill start it at work tomorrow morning!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Panchos on vacation from here again Jr or so i heard. =/


That kinda blows. LOL



HellasVagabond said:


> Bradley try to make one for me with all of the system specs


This is going to be interesting still. It's too bad i'm busier than hell, I'd try it. 



BradleyKZN said:


> Great too see you here man, im really enjoying it, so yeah. I did PM him and he said he would procure my pics and pass them onto the founders of GAU. Then i PM'ed him again and he said he would get back to me in a couple of days. And that was 2 or 3 days ago so yeah



In my eyes you have been unofficially part of the team weeks ago.


**edit: I so need to update post #4**


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

Hellas, what brand is your ram, and what brand are your 2 x 295's


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

That sig is going to be very interesting but i think i have an idea!                             its great to hear you say that you feel that i have been a part of the team Jr, ive never been any good at art with paper and things, but im really glad i can do some things for GAU!


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 23, 2009)

OCZ - KINGSTON - ADATA - PATRIOT - CHAINTECH - CSX

I use 6x6GB kits and 2x2GB Kit


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

Aight man, and your 295's?


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 24, 2009)

Asus


----------



## Reventon (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm willing to make a sig if anyone wants one. I'm pretty rusty as I haven't made anything for quite a bit, but I will try my best.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Rev we can do with all the help we can atm. =/


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 24, 2009)

Alright, im at work so i can start on the big rig sig!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 24, 2009)

Hellas just do me a favour and sort out which pc has which ram in it, would make my life that little easier!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok i have downloaded all the logo's and am now working on the design!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 24, 2009)

Hellas, I am almost complete, but just be aware that I can't separate the 4 different Systems, so what I am going to do is just put the parts of all your systems onto the sig all mumbo jumbo. How does that sound?

I am still going to have a bash at separating it into 4 segments, but I think things are going to become unreadable


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 24, 2009)

No problem on the mumbo jumbo 
For your info however
1st PC
OCZ - Gskill
2nd PC
Chaintech - CSX
3rd PC
A-Data - Patriot
4th PC
OCZ


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 24, 2009)

Right, what do you think?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 24, 2009)

Thats not bad id be happy with that one Brad.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks man, i just wish i could have fitted more in there. But im still working on it so we will see if i can improve it!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 24, 2009)

This one is a little more cramped because I added the G.Skill logo


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks great brad thanks. Any way we can up the quality a bit ?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 24, 2009)

Im going to try do that this weekend but i have no idea what program would be best hey.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 24, 2009)

no problem if not possible...perhaps try to save the picture with another format ? Can't say because i dont know the original source you are using for each picture.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 24, 2009)

I can try save it as a png file and see how that comes out.


----------



## masquevale (Apr 24, 2009)

cool


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 25, 2009)

Bump


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Right, what do you think?



that's some branding sig right there


----------



## Triprift (Apr 25, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> I can try save it as a png file and see how that comes out.



Worth a shot Brad should produce a sharper quality.


----------



## stefanels (Apr 25, 2009)

I made one signature for HellasVagabond to


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks stefanels 
I dont know why but the logos in every sig seem pixelated...Some option when you guys save the picture is responsible for that...I just cant put my finger on it


----------



## Reventon (Apr 25, 2009)

If anyone needs a sig, hit me up.


----------



## stefanels (Apr 25, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Thanks stefanels
> I dont know why but the logos in every sig seem pixelated...Some option when you guys save the picture is responsible for that...I just cant put my finger on it



The reason for that is because the picture size is very small (only 19.5kb) and when it's compressed from original size (like 1500x300 pixels and 300Kb) the quality of the logos pale...


----------



## Reventon (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes. Your sig can only be 19.5kb, which means they are always going to be low quality.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

we've had a few petitions to raise the sig size limit, but they havent got anywhere yet.


----------



## Reventon (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd say 40kb would be a fair limit. Still a very low file size, yet enough to save as a .png without going over the limit.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 25, 2009)

I would so max out at 40kbs  where do i sign!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

you'd need to start a new vote/petition in the feedback section of the forums. make sure you link to it from here, and put it in your sigs.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 26, 2009)

Right, i would only be able to start it on tuesday due to the fact that im on mobile and cant do links. If anybody wants to start this sooner feel free.                               So do we basically have to create a poll sort of thing? And what should we say in the first post of the thread?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont think you would get far Brad that things been brought a few times and nothings come from it. =/


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

we might not get far, but if we keep trying eventually they'll give in


----------



## Triprift (Apr 26, 2009)

Yep and while were at it we should make a poll to have Mussels googly eye everyone on TPU's avvys


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 26, 2009)

What googly eyes?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> What googly eyes?



you obiously havent been watching what i do to my avatars


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 26, 2009)

Lol ok i thought so, just had to make sure. I love the new one though! Lol give my avy some!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

too much black


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 26, 2009)

i think its time that u guys make me a new sig. the new one would be simple. i want my nick on daedric font (morrowind)


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 27, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> i think its time that u guys make me a new sig. the new one would be simple. i want my nick on daedric font (morrowind)



if this hasn't been done by tomorrow, i will attempt it.


----------



## Reventon (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's some of my work. Though I'd post it up for your viewing pleasure. I'm pretty amateur and haven't made anything in a while but it's still fun.





































By the way I use GIMP not PS.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice works man!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2009)

they do all look good. pity about the sig size limits here, none of them would work


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 28, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> i think its time that u guys make me a new sig. the new one would be simple. i want my nick on daedric font (morrowind)



Is there anything else you want there LittleLizard?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 28, 2009)

@HellasVagabond This is the best I could do


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Bradley...I now have 2 sigs to choose from


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 28, 2009)

No prob man! enjoy!


----------



## silkstone (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't Suppose anyone can help me with my sig?

Here's what i've got so far + some of the logo's.
I've made a start but finding it really hard to finish, The file size is killing me, when it's reduced to 19k (thanks triprift) the quality is severly reduced


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 29, 2009)

I could give it a bash tomorrow.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool, thanks - Triprift got the image size down to 19k for me, but my sig looks less than polished. I think the Xeon logo is too big, some of the swirls are cut off and i haven't worked the gigabyte logo in there yet.

I'm not sure what would look good so feel free to experiment using whatever combination of images etc, they don;t all need to be included (but i'd like to keep the xeon)


----------



## crtecha (Apr 29, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Here's some of my work. Though I'd post it up for your viewing pleasure. I'm pretty amateur and haven't made anything in a while but it's still fun.
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/Slunk_Hunter/stalkmanip.png
> 
> ...



Man I really like first and last one.  Would you consider making me a avatar?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont think youll get it much sharper without going over the limit. Pvt caboose would be your best bet he is a ps god.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 29, 2009)

That's ok, the quality you got on it is fine.
there's some stuff that i'd like on it but i don;t know how to do - mainly extend the swirls into the background of the logos and maybe mirror them. The xeon logo is too big too.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 29, 2009)

Plug for are website feel free to check it out.


----------



## Reventon (Apr 29, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Man I really like first and last one.  Would you consider making me a avatar?



Sure, just give me specifics and I can probably finish tonight.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 1, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> @TricksterMatt
> 
> here ya go, here is yo siggy ha



lol, I fergot about my siggy :L... Thanks a lot man, can you make it so I can see my name more? ^_^


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2009)

**sighs**

Sorry for not being around more, guys. It has been a crazy busy past 2 and half weeks.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Triprift (May 1, 2009)

Shame on you Jr lol jk


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 1, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> lol, I fergot about my siggy :L... Thanks a lot man, can you make it so I can see my name more? ^_^



uh, skykast is kinda MIA so we cant get the psd :-(


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> **sighs**
> 
> Sorry for not being around more, guys. It has been a crazy busy past 2 and half weeks.
> 
> I'm sorry.



the main thing is that you are here now man!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## silkstone (May 4, 2009)

Did you do any work on my sig Brad?


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

I am actually trying to get a program to do better compression but yes i am, ill try put it up this afternoon


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

Ok this is what I have done as an example, now what would you like changed in it?


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2009)

Nice job Brad and thanks for keeping the thread moving.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, I just wish it would move faster!


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2009)

We need Sky and Jr back for that to happen.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2009)

where is sky anyway?


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

How do i add graphics artists united link to my signature like you have trip?


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2009)

Go to user cp then edit sig go to below sig and quote type Graphic Artists United™  highlight it and use the blue addlink button then add link. You can change and text font from there as well.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

Lol how did u get the tm part right?


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2009)

Just copied where it is at the top of the page


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

Oh lol my bad thanks


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2009)

Much better Brad.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

Yeah much better! Let me tell silkstone that his sig is ready


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2009)

Might as well put the web site in ya sig as well.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

I shall do that when i get back to work


----------



## silkstone (May 4, 2009)

Thanks bradley. It looks really good. i'm going to use the first one i think.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

Glad you like it man!


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Would someone like to make me a new avay.

I would like the one I have now but with the WCG logo warped over it and 

TPU WCG & Folding
  Team Member

at the bottom like the first attached image.If you could do it with/without the TPU logo to see what is best would be great.

Anyone that can do this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

I shall give it a bash!


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> I shall give it a bash!



Thanks mate


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 5, 2009)

What do you think about this one?


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

Looks great 

One small thing could you put "&" in so it reads 

TPU WCG & Folding Team Member

I am being a pain but as they are two different teams it would read better.

Thanks


----------



## Triprift (May 5, 2009)

Umm whys that one compressed even futher oily? just use Brads one.


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah I grabbed the wrong one

EDIT: Sorted..if I could just get the & it would be PERFECT!!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 5, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Like this?



Thanks Brad 

That is perfect, thanks for your help in doing this


----------



## Triprift (May 5, 2009)

Your on a roll Brad keep it up.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 5, 2009)

No Problem bro enjoy it!


----------



## Triprift (May 5, 2009)

I am just one thing your never allowed to leave lol


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 5, 2009)

Im never allowed to what?! Wait, its that contract i signed isn't it!!! Btw my dad found an adsl router and if it works ill have the net at home as well :-D


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 5, 2009)

I finished that avy just in time! The electricity just went off again and my server is gonna pack up any minute now!


----------



## Triprift (May 5, 2009)

Ok so your only on when your at work damn im the complete opposite no net at work home all the way.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 5, 2009)

Lol sorta, i can only do the art when im at work, but im always seeing the posts here from my mobile


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 5, 2009)

I just wish i could get a better program to use at work :-( i can only use psp 7 :-(


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 5, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

no need to bump so much brad. we all come back here anyway


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

But i want more requests  mussels, you want me to redo your sig, lol you been waiting so long for it!


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

sure, why not.

All text on there has to go away, its all outdated 
Move the images to the left side, and on the right we need (in NEON GREEEEEN text)

Media PC
A64 x2 4000+
4x1GB 800MHz
Radeon 3200 IGP
40" Samsung HDTV
Z5500D


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

What happened to your other machine :O anything you want me to do with the images or just use the one you are currently using?


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> What happened to your other machine :O anything you want me to do with the images or just use the one you are currently using?



i sold the lan PC some time ago, to fund the second 4870 and new screen 

Current images are fine


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

K so um, i didnt think about this before, but i have a huge space in the middle of the sig. Anything you would like me to add in there or must i just move the text over into the middle?


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

intel Xeon logo, and crossfireX logo!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Consider it done!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Im not really happy with it, I dunno, something looks missing


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

I moved the screen into the middle and the logos to the left, power has gone down so i cant upload atm. What do you think of that?


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

There we go


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

The TV image looks wrong, i dont think thats even the right screen.
Font used for the text should be centered, not align right.
Font for the text is plain green, it needs some kind of shading/outline

Crossfire and Xeon should be on the left IMO, with the TV in the center and spear to the right - reason being that the crossfire and xeon is on the other machine, so it makes sense to have them seperated.

The fact that its a plain black background is whats missing  it needs some kind of border!

(P.S Just because i know what needs to be done, doesnt mean i have a damn clue how to do it myself)


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

ahah, you updated while i was typing, and did half of what i was going to suggest anyway 

yes, that one does look a lot better.

Align right can be forgiven, it works well with the text going above the sub.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Lol only just read your post


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

this might help with images of the TV


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

That was just what i was about to ask for! You read my mind!


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

.jpg.png, lol. someone failed.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Thanks man, my net came right again!


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

With that image of the TV above, perhaps its possible to put things inside it? Text, or icons (not everything, it'd fill up too fast)


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> http://www.city-computers.com.au/website pictures/LA40R81BDX_largr.jpg.png
> 
> .jpg.png, lol. someone failed.



lol! They failed, hard!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

I think the text would be unreadable in there but im trying the logo's!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

How does two crossfire logos on the tv screen sound?


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> How does two crossfire logos on the tv screen sound?









What about that, with the crossfire X?


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Yeah good idea!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

How do these look?


----------



## Triprift (May 6, 2009)

Nice job Brad like the second one better.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

yeah me 2 but I just wish I could get the text a brighter green


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Lol im losing my mind, the answer was right in front of me all along


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

the only change left, would be to shrink the logos a little.

Methinks it would look better with a smaller crossfireX logo, and remove the ATI one - you can barely even tell its a TV there right now, since its black on black with huge red thigns in the middle.

Maybe lighten the TV image?


----------



## SkyKast (May 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> **sighs**
> 
> Sorry for not being around more, guys. It has been a crazy busy past 2 and half weeks.
> 
> I'm sorry.



me too man, me too...but im back so i can help out around here more, just got done catching up and reading everything I missed in this thread so i should be able to help out more...a lot more



TricksterMatt said:


> lol, I fergot about my siggy :L... Thanks a lot man, can you make it so I can see my name more? ^_^



no problem at least you remembered eventually...lol

so ya glad you like it but yah thats an easy fix, it will be done tonight



Mussels said:


> where is sky anyway?



right here 

anyway I'll give updating your siggy a shot for you, I see that Brad has been trying but I'll get that done tonight and post


----------



## Triprift (May 6, 2009)

Holy crap skycast ya back is this a breif visit or are ya here for a while now.

Edit:Kudos to Brad on the website in siggy.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Is this getting closer?


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

I centered it, silly me


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

yeah, i like that.

Now its a race to see if sky can beat it


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

I need a new Avy but I have no idea what to do


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> I need a new Avy but I have no idea what to do



those hands from the other thread. googly eyes. [/end]


----------



## Triprift (May 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> those hands from the other thread. googly eyes. [/end]



Quiet you i rekon my custom title should be Slowly hunting down Mussels


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> those hands from the other thread. googly eyes. [/end]



Perfect! but you make the googly eyes! Two on each hand with some lips


----------



## SkyKast (May 6, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Holy crap skycast ya back is this a breif visit or are ya here for a while now.
> 
> Edit:Kudos to Brad on the website in siggy.



ya im back for a while , I'll be here to help out now



BradleyKZN said:


> Welcome back



thanks 



Mussels said:


> yeah, i like that.
> 
> Now its a race to see if sky can beat it



well I'll have it done in like 9 hours because I am in school then I have baseball practise then when I get home I'll do it


----------



## craigo (May 6, 2009)

Greetings artistic people,

Can i request a shiny new sig?........
If so can it utilise the the intel logo i have as a sig...a core quad logo and the HIS wings one the iceq3 cards.. wow sounds picky, But if it isnt to much trouble my posts would look much better with your help..ooh and maybe the silverstone logo..thatd be awesome..

anyway.sorry to bug you guys and thanks if someone can find the time..ill check back here
lots for a reply...
Cheers,
Craig0.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 6, 2009)

craigo said:


> Greetings artistic people,
> 
> Can i request a shiny new sig?........
> If so can it utilise the the intel logo i have as a sig...a core quad logo and the HIS wings one the iceq3 cards.. wow sounds picky, But if it isnt to much trouble my posts would look much better with your help..ooh and maybe the silverstone logo..thatd be awesome..
> ...



lol you arent bugging us, thats what we are here for! I can finish it in only about 14 hours though so maybe skykast would like to do this one?


----------



## craigo (May 6, 2009)

thanks for the prompt reply..hopefully skycast will post, if not i leave it in your capable hands.
Thanks, 
Craig0.


----------



## SkyKast (May 7, 2009)

k mussels well here is my shot, im open for making changes or whatever you want

oh and I didn't compress it...because whenever i do it looks like too much shit to post here and be proud of it...so Trip if you could for me that would be sweet


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

i like it sky.

You need to show brad how to make the fonts like that, he's getting good quick but thats his one downfall


----------



## SkyKast (May 7, 2009)

k glad you like it, ill show him how...although im sorry to say i dont know how to help if hes not using PS


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

Yeah that is good, nice one skykast! I think just tell me what you did to the text to get it like that, i think most of the options are more or less similar. But im worried that i wont have the options in paintshop :-(


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2009)

Dont be upset mon your doing a great especially without Sky Jr Jbunch and Panch around.

Apologies to any member i missed.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

Thanks man, im just upset that i cant get any better than paintshop 7. But i realized that i haven't checked if gimp would work on my work pc so i will try that tomorrow! Wish me luck!


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2009)

Gimp and Paint.net will both work personally prefer the second but they are both excellent programmes.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

Yeah i tried paint.net because it needs to install net2.0 which i cant do. I really hope that gimp works though. But i would really prefer to use paint.net but oh well


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

Im almost done Craigo


----------



## Reventon (May 7, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Gimp and Paint.net will both work personally prefer the second but they are both excellent programmes.



GIMP is better. Paint.NET lacks a smudge tool, which sometimes could be the most important tool you'll ever use.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

There were so many choices I couldnt decided which looked best


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2009)

Third one and the last one look pretty shmit Brad.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

Lool yeah, just throwing them out there. But otherwise are they any good?


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2009)

the last one is the standout not sure bout the Craigo text. =/


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

Dropped the name


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2009)

Ya need the name in there mon jmo.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 7, 2009)

Brad, I'm no member here on GAU, but every now n again i like to drop by and say what i think  

So now it's your turn dude....

The sharpness needs being a little more define on both the Sig's you made, mostly on the second one, besides that, i can't fault um


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys  but for some reason i cant get tpu to load on my work pc, only mobile. So ill probably be able to only upload tomorrow :-( dumb work server


----------



## mc-dexter (May 7, 2009)

Also on the second Sig, i've noticed it looks like you've tried to make some of the Intel Core 2 logo transparent, so it blends it with the background, Theres just one line i noticed right away and if that was totally invisable that would be perfect aswel 

But hey these are just my thoguhts and it's not even my Sig... sorry


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> k mussels well here is my shot, im open for making changes or whatever you want
> 
> oh and I didn't compress it...because whenever i do it looks like too much shit to post here and be proud of it...so Trip if you could for me that would be sweet



That sig looks pretty nice. I like yours too. I'm thinking about a new avvy, but i have no inspiration yet.


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2009)

i rekon you should be renamed mc picky-dexter


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

Any input is good!


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2009)

silkstone said:


> That sig looks pretty nice. I like yours too. I'm thinking about a new avvy, but i have no inspiration yet.



Maybe do like an old movie type effect one with the b&w and scrached look.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 7, 2009)

Triprift said:


> i rekon you should be renamed mc picky-dexter



I've been thinking about a name change for awhile now to be honest 



Triprift said:


> Maybe do like an old movie type effect one with the b&w and scrached look.



Maybe go with something a little more dated than the black & white look, like Sepia + the scratched look


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

K ill have to do it tomorrow morning. I cant access most of the threads here now at least it means i can use a better program as well


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2009)

I had an old movie effect one awhile ago looked really good.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 7, 2009)

Think i'll be needing a new Sig soon though come to think of it, I'm wanting to get 965P DQ6 Pro up and running again, and the board looks sweet, so i'd like that in a sig 

No rush for it at all yet though, so if someone wants to SLOWLY get working on one for me then that'll be fine by me, lol


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Maybe do like an old movie type effect one with the b&w and scrached look.



If you want to try something with my avvy your welcome. I can probably get the hi-res pic of my avvy if you'd like that to work with? I don't have many photoshop skillz, my current avvy was taken from a different pic and edited.


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2009)

Yours looks great the way it is i was talking about a complete new sig even though i think personally you should keep yours as its ace.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 7, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Yours looks great the way it is i was talking about a complete new sig even though i think personally you should keep yours as its ace.



Agreed


----------



## craigo (May 8, 2009)

Brad,
That looks awesome, The best and sharpest sofar being the first in post #2001 although id like to see the skull logo back..can you try a black and grey smoke background with the logos in thier original colours? I would like my name on the sig to in a plainer font (ms sans serif). It looks absolutley brilliant sofar and thanks for taking some time to do it
Cheers,
Craig0.


----------



## Triprift (May 8, 2009)

You dont want Bender in it?


----------



## craigo (May 8, 2009)

no bender....that avatar was chosen because of the f-ray image of benders spec..not the robot itself

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOS_Technology_6502

LOL...I love that show


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 8, 2009)

Yes craigo, now that i can do!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 8, 2009)

How does this look? I can change the colour of the text to anything


----------



## Triprift (May 8, 2009)

Very nice i like the second one in particular.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 8, 2009)

Just an improvement on the second one


----------



## craigo (May 8, 2009)

Brad,
Thanks...That is Great..I will use this right now..thankyou for your time and skillz
Many Thanks,
Craig0.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 8, 2009)

No problem man, I enjoyed it and im glad you like it!


----------



## SkyKast (May 8, 2009)

nice job brad!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Sky!


----------



## Kweku (May 10, 2009)

Word.
Brad is also doing up my sig, nice work has come from this guy and i sure will try get the sig sprayed on the rig itself, haven't started on it yet so there is still space for the sig.


Thanx in advance Brad


----------



## stefanels (May 10, 2009)

Check out few of my sigs...


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 10, 2009)

Kweku said:


> Word.
> Brad is also doing up my sig, nice work has come from this guy and i sure will try get the sig sprayed on the rig itself, haven't started on it yet so there is still space for the sig.
> Thanks in advance Brad.


 On your rig :O lol you never told me that! But glad you did! However, maybe i can make you a seperate image for the side of your case that includes your sig inside it?


----------



## Kweku (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, that's also an idea... We shall have a more indetailed chat about it once I have settled with the final theme.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

I have an idea for a new clubhosue on the way.... we're going to need a logo 

Once i've got the first post up i'll link to it from here... gunna need something like a CPU on fire


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 10, 2009)

Aight, sounds good man. I cant flippin wait to do it!


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Aight, sounds good man. I cant flippin wait to do it!



can your PC last 4 hours of LINPACK and an hour of furmark? 

This club will amuse me, to think of all the stressed out, crashing PC's...

The ultra-stable PC clubhouse


Edit: I've made two groups in the thread, names can be changed... but we need logos for both, giving the ultra-stable ones a cooler image 
We should make it small enough to fit in an existing avatar/sig pic, like they have with the folding and WCG ones.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 11, 2009)

Right, what do you think


----------



## SkyKast (May 11, 2009)

brad...you have a good eye but idk its missing something, its kinda plain, try using a bit of blending (but not too much) and lovering the opacity of certain things and use some outer glow of something, just mess around


----------



## SkyKast (May 11, 2009)

who is waiting for a request? i can do it


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> who is waiting for a request? i can do it



i need something for the ultra stable club! we want something small and basic, a logo that can fit in an avatar or sig


----------



## SkyKast (May 11, 2009)

so i saw you said earlier a cpu on fire would work?

or what?


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 11, 2009)

Better?


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> so i saw you said earlier a cpu on fire would work?
> 
> or what?



you have free reign  CPU on fire is the best i can come up with, i'm sure you can do better.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you have free reign  CPU on fire is the best i can come up with, i'm sure you can do better.



a cpu that looks like its about to fall over the edge of a cliff


----------



## mc-dexter (May 11, 2009)

I'd say something more like a a transformer type GFX card 

Brad... thanks for the sig so far, maybe if you pass the PSD file onto someone so they can do the final touches?


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 11, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> I'd say something more like a a transformer type GFX card
> 
> Brad... thanks for the sig so far, maybe if you pass the PSD file onto someone so they can do the final touches?



transformer type gfx card?


----------



## mc-dexter (May 11, 2009)

yea, you know, Transformers the movie....  just as a gfx card ratehr than a car  (or could even use a IntelAMD chip transformer type looking chip )


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 11, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> yea, you know, Transformers the movie....  just as a gfx card ratehr than a car  (or could even use a IntelAMD chip transformer type looking chip )



ooohhh! Thats gonna be fun!


----------



## |eLiTe (May 12, 2009)

Hey! Can I request a CoD4 sig please? I was thinking of black and red for colour, I have this image if it helps http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/944/ak74usig.jpg. Text: VaPouR
Thanks.


EDIT: I like this also http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5374/sassig.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/6751/cod4big3.jpg
http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/9079/sas3.jpg


Thanks in advance


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 13, 2009)

I can make the sig, whether i can upload it is a different story. Stupid work server is being difficult again


----------



## DrPepper (May 27, 2009)

Hello artists can I ask that you resize this picture so that it fits as my avatar  I tried to resize it and it looks funny as you can see.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2009)

Do you have the original without the TPU watermark? Can you post it via


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2009)

Yeah Pepper give us the original and me and Jr will give it a go.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2009)

@|eLiTe

I got something in the works.


----------



## DrPepper (May 27, 2009)

Sorry never noticed the water mark


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2009)

Hows that ok Pepper?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2009)

How bout this Dr. P?






@|eLiTe

What's your PC specs btw?


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2009)

Hmmm not bad at all toom man i mean Jr


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2009)

**sighs**

....:shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2009)

Hey Dr Pepper .....

Here's a second look at that avatar.


----------



## |eLiTe (May 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> How bout this Dr. P?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26102&stc=1&d=1243434224
> 
> ...



My pc specs? Why do you need to know that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2009)

Ohh cmon man. Do you have anything other than CoD4 u want in this? Are you in a clan? Do they have a logo? Do you have a favorite gun in the game? ....


----------



## DrPepper (May 27, 2009)

Sorry Jr Been out all day. 

They look quite good


----------



## |eLiTe (May 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ohh cmon man. Do you have anything other than CoD4 u want in this? Are you in a clan? Do they have a logo? Do you have a favorite gun in the game? ....



Oh right yeah, not in a clan (yet, still being 'scouted' as such) but I do love the AK-74u...That would be my favourite gun.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2009)

i need someone to make me a few fan grill designs. 

anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## SkyKast (May 28, 2009)

i guess i can do it unless it needs to be done in AutoCAD then no

but i can do it in PS


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2009)

any format. just need the concept art.


----------



## SkyKast (May 28, 2009)

alrighty give me an idea


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2009)

something like one of these POSs 

http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/Capture265.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/Capture266.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/Capture267.jpg

has to be able to be cut out though. only that first one works.

the text needs to be inversed on the other 2. 

like this....

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/8380/dfi1jf4.jpg


----------



## SkyKast (May 28, 2009)

ok well what do you want the design to be?? gigabyte?


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 2, 2009)

@ fit, i cant do anything until you tell me what you want...like i understand HOW I need to do it but you need to tell me what you want the design to be of...

@anyone, im stuck on this request that I got through the website...it would be great if someone could help me out

Name : Demi Chan
Theme : Violet Vendetta
Service being requested : Custom Logo
Did you donate? : Sorry but no, I'm a student.
Your Request (Tell us what you want): I'd like to request a custom graphic logo for a story I'm writing. It's called Violet Vendetta and is action/sci-fi but also classic fantasy. I would like the theme to be purple, featuring two V's for Violet Vendetta, obviously. I love Imperialreign's portfolio image, that might be the style I'm looking for. Your site is the best I've seen so far,  please get back to me. =D


----------



## stormseeker (Jun 7, 2009)

Lemme try:


----------



## stefanels (Jun 7, 2009)

here you are...


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks a lot guys you guys are a life saver, great ideas, both of you


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 12, 2009)

BUMP hellooooooooooo (echo) (echo)


----------



## stormseeker (Jun 12, 2009)

No one wants a sig


----------



## stefanels (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe you...


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 13, 2009)

hey guys, I have an idea, I'm going to have a contest for who can make the best GAU logo, for the website and for this thread if thats possible, ill probably have a prize too...I'll post the link of the contest thread here when I make it


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey guys, i have a work for you, i want a custom dvd cover for house, season 3.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

im on it


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

heres the link to the contest: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96919

and Little Lizzard, I'm working on the DVD cover but do you want your name on it?


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 17, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> heres the link to the contest: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96919
> 
> and Little Lizzard, I'm working on the DVD cover but do you want your name on it?



no, just a house md custom cover. if possible, try the main cover be a photo of house with a gun, i know there is one somewhere on the internet.

Also the list of episodes on the back, here is the link

and for the photo


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 20, 2009)

still waiting my cover.


----------



## stormseeker (Jun 20, 2009)

Here you go:





Hope you like it 

P.S. There is a 3mm outline, so you can trim the printed cover precisely.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 20, 2009)

stormseeker said:


> Here you go:
> 
> [url]http://www.imagesforme.com/out.php/t550446_housemdseasor3customcover.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



except for the outline, i love it, thx


----------



## stormseeker (Jun 20, 2009)

It's there just for the purpose of removing it


----------



## stefanels (Jun 20, 2009)

maybe this evening i will do you a cover to


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 20, 2009)

stormseeker said:


> Here you go:
> 
> [url]http://www.imagesforme.com/out.php/t550446_housemdseasor3customcover.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Nice job on the HOUSE cover......

**+*


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 21, 2009)

ok guys, i want more from you, now a sigpic. have to include any combination of the next items (its not necessary to include them all) :

- mass effect sheppard
- grid cars
- nfs shift cars
- dr house
- core 2 duo symbol
- LittleLizard with daedric font (i asked once for this and was replied just cant find it)
- nvidia symbol

Keep working like that and you will get from me a virtual prize


----------



## stormseeker (Jun 21, 2009)

Done!


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 21, 2009)

thats the sweetest thing ever...although its not the correct dimensions to be a sigpic


----------



## stefanels (Jun 21, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> still waiting my cover.



Here is a self made cover...






Here it's in the original size ...


----------



## stormseeker (Jun 21, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> thats the sweetest thing ever...although its not the correct dimensions to be a sigpic



Dunno what are the forum rules for signatures. Sigpic dimensions aren't specified officialy because there's no such authority to give exact measures 

@stefanels: looks nice, but that would really suck when printed. 72dpi is just too blurry when printed. Set image settings when creating a new file 278x190 mm (at least 272x184 mm, good to make it a bit bigger because you can cut it out of A4 paper easier with more room to make mistakes  which happens in 90% cases when cutting paper ) with at least 150dpi resolution (300 dpi is optimal for high quality printing). What looks nice on your screen may not look nice when printed!

You have edited you post, as I can see. Front cover image is still blurry...


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 21, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> thats the sweetest thing ever...although its not the correct dimensions to be a sigpic



who cares, it fits


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 22, 2009)

true dat


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys have some nice photochop skills 

I would like to request one if someone has time  I've been trying to make one, but DAMN I suck at art.

Something preferably...

FROST. It needs to be FROZEN. 
Apple! (I'm a mac head )
A "construction-like"... Blue-print ish. (See HERE...)
Maybe a little Monster green thrown in.

I'm not terribly fond of direct brand logo's


----------



## stormseeker (Jun 27, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 27, 2009)

stormseeker said:


> http://www.imagesforme.com/out.php/i564045_dippyskoodlezsig.jpg
> 
> Hope you like it



Score  I might just nail a TPU logo on the center ;D

Thanks!


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 27, 2009)

anyone can create me an avvy & sig some thing with HIM  (but not too satanic)
i'll be thankful


----------



## stormseeker (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## D.Will (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey I was wondering if I could get a sig with something kinda like this http://dekaron-online.net/images/images/big/dekaron-big5.jpg that could include the words Nenketsu in it somewhere. That would be great ^^


----------



## binsky3333 (Aug 4, 2009)

Alright guys, do i have a project for you. Before Skykast did some GUI work for my FPS engine. Now i am going to need you guys to make me a GUI for the building part of my new game Survival Defense. Alright basically i am going to want it to look like the Red alert 2 GUI.  http://img.gamespot.com/gamespot/images/screenshots/gs/strategy/red_alert2/red_alert2_screen004.jpg

I am going to need money all the way in the top where that 9 is. The buttons below it can be taken out. And that big box with the picture of the map in it... that is going to need to be time. The two buttons below that can be taken out. But i will need those 4 buttons below that. You can just leave them blank with nothing on them. Below those 4 buttons i am going to just need empty boxes. When this is done could you please PM me and send the compiled file and the photoshop file.

Thanks guys so much! You will defiantly be in the credits if you can pull this off.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 7, 2009)

I need a sic pic guys. My old one went away due to that new sig pic rule.

This rule:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98896

Can anyone help?


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 11, 2009)

@binsky3333

thats doable but as you can see im the only one that even periodically checks this place and I have kinda moved on but does it need to look all cool like that or can it be a more simple design?

@CDdude55

what did ya have in mind?


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 12, 2009)

ok guys, now need custom dvd cover for House MD season 4 and 5.

need to have: a list of chapters (can be found on wikipedia) on the back, house md and the season number on the label and, well, thats pretty much all i ask.

PD: When you have it, pm me, dont post it as im in WoW and im not entering much here and i may loss it if u post it so, remember, PM

Thanks in advance


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 14, 2009)

CMON guys, i REALLY NEED THE COVERS


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 14, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> @binsky3333
> 
> thats doable but as you can see im the only one that even periodically checks this place and I have kinda moved on but does it need to look all cool like that or can it be a more simple design?
> 
> ...



Something with my username on it and includes my hardware brands(OCZ, EVGA etc), thats pretty much it.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 15, 2009)

Im Still Waiting For My Covers!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 15, 2009)

Still need sig.

Would like my username on it with some of my computer manufatures(EVGA, OCZ, Core 2 Extreme)

please.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 15, 2009)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry guys no one attends here anymore and i think ill be able to get some of these done tomorrow but idk about the dvd covers


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 24, 2009)

hey CDdude heres what I came up with  I hope you like im kinda rusty


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 24, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> hey CDdude heres what I came up with  I hope you like im kinda rusty
> 
> View attachment 27865



Looks awesome.


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 24, 2009)

glad you like it


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 27, 2009)

still waiting my house dvd covers


----------



## panchoman (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey guys, just relax with your requests. I'm back (Sorta) and will be assisting skykast with everything. We will also be updating to a new system that'll allow us to keep track of all of the job requests, so that you will be able to see the progress on everything. Anyone who applied in the past of GAU but did not get a response or whatever, please just pm me again and i will sort you out. as you can see, we are a little short on guys. 

Thanks for your patience and continued support for the community. 

I've got this letter i wrote a while back that i never got around to posting.. hopefully i put that in tommorow


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok now that you are back i will ask it more quietly.

I want dvd covers for HOUSE MD season 4 and 5. I allow everything as long as it has to do with house and preferrably with Thirteen (Remy hadley(Olivia Wilde))

Oh, and it HAS TO HAVE A LIST OF EPISODES ON THE BACK

The episodes are on wikipedia.

THX in advance


----------



## panchoman (Aug 28, 2009)

ANY AND ALL pending requests MUST be posted here again, with a link to the original request post (For dating purposes). We will then build the list of requests and process them. 

As for you lizzard, i'm rusty as hell with photoshop, but i might be able to whip up something for you, i'll consult with sky and see what happens.


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry lizzard but I cant do it im sorry i gave it a shot and it looks like shit, basically a rip off of the last one we made u

and im working on binsky's

i beleive thats all for pending requests


----------



## panchoman (Aug 28, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> sorry lizzard but I cant do it im sorry i gave it a shot and it looks like shit, basically a rip off of the last one we made u
> 
> and im working on binsky's
> 
> i beleive thats all for pending requests



looks like i gotta hunt down jr and work with him on lizzard's


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2009)

Rusty as all hell but will see what I can come up with.


----------



## panchoman (Aug 28, 2009)

don't worry sky, me and jr got your back  We'll have those covers done in a bit lizzard


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks guys  ill get that damn gewy for binsky done sometime in the next century i promise


----------



## panchoman (Aug 28, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> thanks guys  ill get that damn gewy for binsky done sometime in the next century i promise



Don't sweat it man, it's all good! 




LittleLizard said:


> Ok now that you are back i will ask it more quietly.
> 
> I want dvd covers for HOUSE MD season 4 and 5. I allow everything as long as it has to do with house and preferrably with Thirteen (Remy hadley(Olivia Wilde))
> 
> ...



Okay Lizzard, where's what we're thinking. Jr has already broken ground on the cover for season 4. We're thinking that the covers will be centered around one picture in a nice red & black theme. Then I'm thinking that for the back cover, we could have a tiled background consisting of snaps from whole season in a fade and then have the episode list there. Kind of make it more memorable when you look at the back huh? If you like the back cover idea, let me know, and you can always seen me pics that you want used. If you just want the backcover simple, let us know. 

Also sky, can ya drop us the dimensions and so forth that are needed for the cd cover? Thanks.

p.s. anyone still remember info on psd drive? it's still in existence...... some where....


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 28, 2009)

2189x1496, thats what stormseeker made his, the reason its so big is so it looks good when printed


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 29, 2009)

hey guys i know it's been a little since i last posted here, but I have just a Small request.... Can someone plz take the sig Master SkyKast made for me and add {zA}lilkiduno in there somewhere (New CoD4 Clan!)

Thank so very much in advance,
lilkiduno


----------



## panchoman (Aug 29, 2009)

lilkiduno said:


> hey guys i know it's been a little since i last posted here, but I have just a Small request.... Can someone plz take the sig Master SkyKast made for me and add {zA}lilkiduno in there somewhere (New CoD4 Clan!)
> 
> Thank so very much in advance,
> lilkiduno



so you just need the text layer edited so that it adds your tags? sky, i really hope you have the psd!


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

i do, i do 

and here it is


----------



## panchoman (Aug 29, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> i do, i do
> 
> and here it is
> 
> View attachment 27998



whew! close one lol


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

I have every PSD and JPG of the PSD I've ever done, totals over 303 filed and 42 folders each folder being a different project


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks good SkyKast!


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 29, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> i do, i do
> 
> and here it is
> 
> View attachment 27998



SkyKast it looks good, but can you leave the lilkiduno by itself ( it's my TPU name) and add a {zA}lilkiduno small somewhere on there... i know it's kinda dumb but I like the idea

-----><------ in photoshop. all i have is photoshop elements 6... and i got used to CS3 @my old HS


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH yeah gimme one sec, i missunderstood u


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

there, soory for the missunderstanding


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

oh and BTW the new site im working on is going to be SICK!!! (teaser)


----------



## Triprift (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds good Sky looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks man, I thinkk you guys will like it and this time I have way more control over the site (colors ect...) and its a flash website so its really shiny now its ultra shiny with the new header


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2009)

*Update*
Ok 5 minutes past and here's where I am with the SE4 cover.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2009)

thats the kind of face that is perfect for sticking on the inside of the toilet door. guests would have staring matches with him and freak out.


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

lmao, yeah that looks good Jr but you think you could fade or smudge out the edges even more so you cant se the "edges"


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2009)

it does look like a good start - blending it in so its not a sharp edge would make it look good.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2009)

I see what you guys mean now. Dont worry it will be fixed.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Aug 29, 2009)

any1 tried or using adobe illustrator? my friend says its better than photoshop. I might check it out and see if its better.


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

never used it but I too have heard good things but im sticking with PS


----------



## RadeonX2 (Aug 29, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> never used it but I too have heard good things but im sticking with PS



these are some of my friends work, he said he both used PS and illustrator

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3593/pjsigbylayan.png
http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/4122/renrensigbylayan.png
http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/9194/layansig.png


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks SkyKast it looks great.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 2, 2009)

and my covers.??!!!

if someone has them or know where are them, pm the link!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 3, 2009)

they are being made!! Jr is working very hard at getting it done, two custom DVD covers have a lot on them and if you knew Jr he wont let it go public till they are looking top notch


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

i think its time my sig gets an update 







all i know is that i'd like the windows 7 'orb' logo in there - i think the ATI and crossfire X logos should be smaller as well.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 4, 2009)

mussels I have the PSD and stuff so ill do it but if you want someone else for a diff style or sumtin

but remember how I told u I would test out my new guy, this is what he made, d'ya like it?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> mussels I have the PSD and stuff so ill do it but if you want someone else for a diff style or sumtin
> 
> but remember how I told u I would test out my new guy, this is what he made, d'ya like it?
> 
> View attachment 28173



i dont have any nvidia :S


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah oh well at least hes not awful lol

so do you want a complete makeover or the same theme just with some things changed?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

just updated - smaller ATI logos sitting on top of each other, with the 7 logo in the space.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 4, 2009)

ok no problem, ill get that done tonight when I get home from school


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 4, 2009)

well i got a free period in school and whipped it up on my lappy so here ya are, 3 choices  hope you like:


 -  -


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2009)

My vote for the 3rd one. Also, I am still working on that DVD cover.  The creative juices just aren't flowing.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks I like the first or third, and I think he understands about the covers, my attempts were a fail but you know you have the one stefanels made him as a reference a couple pages back right


----------



## Triprift (Sep 5, 2009)

Another vote for the 3rd one good to be back.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> well i got a free period in school and whipped it up on my lappy so here ya are, 3 choices  hope you like:
> 
> View attachment 28180 - View attachment 28181 - View attachment 28182



first ones the one i was asking for, second has some appeal since the blue is going to be 'dull' due to compression.

third? that logo is gigantic and scary (and jaggy/artifacty) - not to my tastes.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 5, 2009)

k well if you ever want anything else you know where to come


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> k well if you ever want anything else you know where to come



my only request would be to find a way to compress it more yourself, as TPU's compression leaves something to be desired (quality, cough)


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah your right ill work on that


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 8, 2009)

BUMP anyone need anything done?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> BUMP anyone need anything done?



since you're bored...


Remove the intel xeon pic from my sig. the sigs now about my media PC, so its silly to have specs from the other PC there.

Instead, put the 7 logo inside the TV image (it'd look cooler there )


after that...i dunno, see if you can find any cool, relevant logos for the empty space  (and then work on compression ;P )

edit: the media PC uses the nexus caterpillar case. it may not scale well to the small image size, but case on the left and sub on the right is actually how i have the system set up...


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

woah skykast isn't here yet so I pulled out Mussels request


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> woah skykast isn't here yet so I pulled out Mussels request



thats exactly what i was hoping for, but i think something went really wrong in the compression - theres a lot of smearing. (and its the wrong logo, i liked the circle )

oh, and if possible can the TV be made the full height of the image? seeing it next to the PC case there it makes it clear how small it looks (looks like a 22" screen )


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

whats the tv model?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> whats the tv model?



samsung LA40R8..... i beleive


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the PSD ill whip this up today if you dont mind radeon, sory about bumping then falling asleep last night lol


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

sure thing! i'll try to finish mussels request tho so he will be having 2 choices.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

done
dang that tv is a beauty!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> done
> dang that tv is a beauty!



yep thats exactly what i want, and where - but i'm still seeing that weird compression blur. see the top of the subwoofer for example of what i mean.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

that aint compression blur, i intentionally blur it and it turns out crap


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> that aint compression blur, i intentionally blur it and it turns out crap



that definitely looks a lot better.

With the case, its got that mesh front and its blurring badly - can anything be done there too?

if you can clear up the case blur and make the ATI logos clearer, i'll swap right over to it. (the ATI logos are fuzzy in the one i use now anyway, make the two of them fit the entire image likd you did the TV, perhaps?)


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

can't make it better


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

it has only occured to me at this very moment, that the crossfireX logo is irrelevant since my main PC has crossfire and not the media PC. lol.


Just do the ATI graphics one alone and bigger, will look clearer


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

looks clear now


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> looks clear now



that seems to have done it, yup.

Bottom left of the TV has a blur, intentional or compression? If nothing can be done i'll use as it.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 8, 2009)

well that looks good but this is what I have its a bit clearer cause I had the PSD but either way...oh and about compression I was able to cut the size in HALF, I usually post 86k sigs, this one is 44k


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

removed blur


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

competition is good 

radeon definately made a good sig in the end, no arguing that. however i can see some things sky did better (PM him for details on how, perhaps?)

The case is black, not an odd blue
far less compression artifacting
much better coloring on the subwoofer.

that said, i like the windows 7 logo you used over the one sky has.

how about, sky gets his and removes the crossfireX logo like radeon did, and uses his win 7 logo with that pretty blue outline?

radeon just managed to make the TV look better in general imo - i particularly like how the background image is a solid black. much more like the TV is in person (although i'm not sure if its the exact model i have, it does look slightly different - irrelevant really)


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

ya the tv stand is missing out. i'll figure out to fix it

is this the tv?

http://info.123mua.com.vn/images/products/tivi_lcd/Samsung_40inch_LA40R8_313.jpg

if not could you give me the correct pic/link


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

nope thats definately not it.

will find a link.

the one you've got looks close enough that its usable - as said, i would like to merge your efforts. your screen and 7 logo, with skykasts better use of compression.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

well i don't have the PNG. I compressed the sig to around 19kb so if uploaded to TPU the sig wouldn't get converted and compressed into GIF. if I upload the uncompressed sig then the size would be large but the quality is good. bad thing is it would get converted to GIF once you uploaded and use your sig here.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> well i don't have the PNG. I compressed the sig to around 19kb so if uploaded to TPU the sig wouldn't get converted and compressed into GIF. if I upload the uncompressed sig then the size would be large but the quality is good. bad thing is it would get converted to GIF once you uploaded and use your sig here.



true, but compression aside as i've said i like elements from both designs. be good crayons and melt together and make me a new, prettier colored crayon.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 8, 2009)

converted my sig to PNG size is 19kb no more white background. I get it, if you upload a sig larger than the max which is around 19kb, it will get converted into GIF and the quality will horribly suffer.

I guess it would be the same quality as with the PNG Sky has vs my compressed sig.

Sky could you upload the PNG?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 8, 2009)

i have no PNG....

also have no idea what your asking for


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 8, 2009)

well sorry for not getting it right the first time, i usually just do them to my liking then hope the customer likes the same look lol but here is what you asked for 

and for some reason this one compressed better, more, without artifacting so I was able to get it down to 32.7k

hope you like it


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 9, 2009)

Where The Hell Are My Covers. If Someone Knows Where Are Them, Pm Me!!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 9, 2009)

they are on Jr's comp I havnt seen him around in a while so idk man ill try to find out


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> well sorry for not getting it right the first time, i usually just do them to my liking then hope the customer likes the same look lol but here is what you asked for
> 
> and for some reason this one compressed better, more, without artifacting so I was able to get it down to 32.7k
> 
> hope you like it



that looks great. nice and clear, and hopefully TPU wont compress it too much.


Only thing missing is the win 7 logo radeon used - i rather liked the shiny blue outline around the orb


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 9, 2009)

@LittleLizzard
I talked to Jr and he had a computer crash, his PSU shit, so once he gets in his new one he'll finish it up

@Mussels
is this more to your liking?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2009)

thats the one!

and now to spam a few thanks posts to you and radeon.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 9, 2009)

good deal


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 10, 2009)

BUMPP cmonnn anyone need anything?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> BUMPP cmonnn anyone need anything?



my housemate told me my sig pic needs to lose the ATI logo, and spread the case/screen/sub out more.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 11, 2009)

well I think its getting more bland but if its to your liking then great

done and done


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2009)

bland yeah, but the ATI logo artifacted pretty nasty

I agree that it needs SOMETHING, but not sure what.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah well when u think of something let me know


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2009)

anyone got any ideas?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 11, 2009)

haha good luck this place is DEAD


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 14, 2009)

bumpity bump...I am bored


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 14, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> bumpity bump...I am bored



Then get busy on my SIG ! 

haha...just kidding  Sky....

**+*


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 14, 2009)

haha man I am workin on it I swear, literally, this second 

just sometimes when I get a big project like yours, it helps keep the creativity juices flowing to whip off a semi-fast sig

EDIT: wait which text do you want red? all of it?

EDIT 2:damn well either way I gatta hit the sack, well I'll be online but on my phone, so no PS

WOW sorry for the tripple post guys, I thought I was in IM hah well here they are condensed


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 14, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> haha man I am workin on it I swear, literally, this second
> 
> just sometimes when I get a big project like yours, it helps keep the creativity juices flowing to whip off a semi-fast sig
> 
> ...



Not to worry Sky.....

Yes...I was thinking all the text in red (Ferrari Red..lol) to see how it looks....

Get some rest and take your time...I'm in no rush....

Thxxxx

**+*


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 16, 2009)

Post 666: MY COVERS OF HOUSE!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

well i dont kn ow what you are trying to say about it with "post 666"?...but idk man Jr is havin a tough time i guess, I'll try to get ahold of him soon


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

diesel, I know your looking mwahaha and I am workin on yours nowm I might finish tonight


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

k well diesel here is the text version, give me a day or two more for the other one, 4hrs of HW a night doesnt leave too much time for fun stuff (TPU and graphic work) + eating + being somewhat social with my family


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 16, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> k well diesel here is the text version, give me a day or two more for the other one, 4hrs of HW a night doesnt leave too much time for fun stuff (TPU and graphic work) + eating + being somewhat social with my family



Nice job Sky....If the other version doesn't work out, this will do nicely, but I'd still like to see it. I understand you have a million thing to do so please don't feel you have to try and squeeze this in now. It's really just silly stuff and can wait, I'm in no rush.
Again, great job..... can't thank you enough !............

**+*


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

glad you like it!


----------



## panchoman (Sep 16, 2009)

i'm back... kinda sorta. What'd i miss?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

well not much that you would care about...but last time you were "back" you said you were ganna renovate the thread or something?.....I guess you could say *I* missed that?


----------



## Jakl (Sep 18, 2009)

SkyCast, Need your magic touch again, or anyone else

I need a new Sig


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 18, 2009)

yah man tell me what you want


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2009)

i figured out what to put on my sig, in place of the ATI logo 

realtek X-fi logo, and the dolby digital DTS logo






(cut the CMSS-3D part off)







couldnt find a DTS logo, but that one should do nicely


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 22, 2009)

k its not as easy as it seems to cut out the cmss-3d and i have a few requests so it might be a few days


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> k its not as easy as it seems to cut out the cmss-3d and i have a few requests so it might be a few days



i got time.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 22, 2009)

ok thank you very much 

im just so busy  why did I sign up for honors classes?!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> ok thank you very much
> 
> im just so busy  why did I sign up for honors classes?!



do you want an honest answer?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 22, 2009)

haha maybeee...


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 22, 2009)

here ya go mussels, I think I'll get a lot of work done tonight


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey deisel!!! I got them done WOOO

here they are as i described in the email 

This is what you asked for:

*--- The logo version:*

No border - 
Silver border - 
Red border - 

*--- The text version:*

No border - 
Silver border - 
Red border - 

*--- One I made up:*

No border - 
Silver border - 
Red border - 

now obviously if you want something changed just let me know


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 23, 2009)

SkyKast...great job ! They all look really good. Can I keep them all or do I get to choose just one ? ...LOL

I was thinking boarders were needed, but I almost like it with out one.

One question though, what is the graphic behind the hardware icons on the left side suppose to be ? I can't quite make it out.

You did a terrific job and I can't thank you enough....

**+*


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks  haha you can take them all lol

its just smoke that was color inverted behind the ATI logo


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2009)

hey sky 


updated my media PC today, and guess what... it came with a case sticker with the new mobo, with a new logo. guess what can replace the ATI?






looks perfect, just scale it to take up 100% of the vertical height (or a few % less if it looks best) and voila


also, its got a new CPU (athlon II x2 240) and a radeon 4200 IGP now


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 25, 2009)

will do in about 3 hrs


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> well not much that you would care about...but last time you were "back" you said you were ganna renovate the thread or something?.....I guess you could say *I* missed that?



well, i'm still working on working on renovating it, But the only problem i see is how can we update in a way that dynamically works? I mean everything has to be either done on our own website, or on tpu, since a hybrid wont work. If we use our own website, we'd need to code something over there, so that all artists can update it.  

The thing i was thinking of was to establish a system of publishing using an external website combined with tpu. Forexample, if i point my tpu posts to certain gif or jpeg images on our website, and these pics can accurately display info in a nice manor, then it is PWNAGE. All aritsts can have access to it, and can decorate it seasonally and gives us a lot of flexibilty with how we can display information. So, This is what i plan to do, i just have to find time to do it =/. 

If you got any other ideas sky, shoot em at me. Also, if any artists have some free time, shoot me a pm, i do have 1.5 requests of my own.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 25, 2009)

well honestly there arent any truly active artists here except me...and PVT is helping me out but he is in school so he doesnt have much time

so in the case that someone else does want something to go up on the site they can just shoot me a PM or an email


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 29, 2009)

damnnn mussels I didnt realize I didnt post ur sig!!! shit man I'm sorry i have had it done for days 

here it is:


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> damnnn mussels I didnt realize I didnt post ur sig!!! shit man I'm sorry i have had it done for days
> 
> here it is:



you missed my second post 

CPU is now an Athlon II x2 240, and the IGP is now a 4200


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> well honestly there arent any truly active artists here except me...and PVT is helping me out but he is in school so he doesnt have much time
> 
> so in the case that someone else does want something to go up on the site they can just shoot me a PM or an email



in that case, you've got mail


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 2, 2009)

someone photoshop the rims dark grey please


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 3, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 3, 2009)

k, im doing some serious PS work tomorrow, sorry for the wait everyone


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 3, 2009)

is this ok?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 3, 2009)

Can you make them a tad bit darker  please...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2009)

also, reminder for sky to update my sig.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 4, 2009)

New request. Forget the car.

I want/need The Tmobile logo on the apple iphone boot logo. It HAS to be a transparent background, 320x480 and in png less than 100kb. i made one but it looks like shit. 

Thanks


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you missed my second post
> 
> CPU is now an Athlon II x2 240, and the IGP is now a 4200





Mussels said:


> also, reminder for sky to update my sig.



sorry for the wait dude but here ya go: 



freaksavior said:


> New request. Forget the car.
> 
> I want/need The Tmobile logo on the apple iphone boot logo. It HAS to be a transparent background, 320x480 and in png less than 100kb. i made one but it looks like shit.
> 
> Thanks



k im on it


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 4, 2009)

here ya go buddy


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 4, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> here ya go buddy



Thanks, but not quite what i wanted. Sorry if i am being picky.

here is what i did. Basically I want the same thing, with the t-mobile logo and the apple logo on the boot screen. It has to be in a transparent PNG background otherwise it will not work. 320x480 and less than 100kb.

Also gave you the other two files you may need


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 4, 2009)

hows that ?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah basically but i dont need the iphone pic itself just the background like in the black apple pic i showed above.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 5, 2009)

...wtf lol

do u want the whole 320x480p to be black or do u want the legit iphone screen size with a transparebt BG?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah, sorry i know it is kinda confusing. 
http://images.google.com/images?cli...reen&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi

most of those are right size. i just need the screen itself being 320x480. not a pic with the phone lol this is so when my iphone boots up it says "T-Mobile - Apple logo"

if you can, just save it in a psd file so i know its transparent then i can save it in png 

Much appreciated skykast for everything you have done.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi SkyKast,
I see you are keeping yourself busy, but would you mind making me a new sig ?/

Really is an open book for you, just want to incorporate WCG and Folding@home logos.

With "WCG and Folding@home-Together, We Will Find The Cure" text (that is just an example,open to idea's).

Also if possible on a black background, you can stick the TPU logo in as well if you like.


----------



## kylzer (Oct 5, 2009)

If anyone could do my rig specs 

with a matt red/black background 

would be cool

thanks

I7 920 D0 @ 4ghz
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P
Corsair XMS3 3x2GB @ 1.6Ghz
Sapphire HD5850
Corsair HX850

maybe some logos?

http://www.techshout.com/images/intel-logo-big-black.jpg
http://macartegraphique.com/images/ati_logo.png
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_AHHzc0vp3uo/SKqdfe_0p9I/AAAAAAAAACg/d6CvCKZdl6c/s200/Corsair+logo.jpg
http://www.coreal.com.mx/imagenes/gigabyte_logo.jpg

dunno if you need them or not.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 6, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> yeah, sorry i know it is kinda confusing.
> http://images.google.com/images?cli...reen&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi
> 
> most of those are right size. i just need the screen itself being 320x480. not a pic with the phone lol this is so when my iphone boots up it says "T-Mobile - Apple logo"
> ...





oily_17 said:


> Hi SkyKast,
> I see you are keeping yourself busy, but would you mind making me a new sig ?/
> 
> Really is an open book for you, just want to incorporate WCG and Folding@home logos.
> ...





kylzer said:


> If anyone could do my rig specs
> 
> with a matt red/black background
> 
> ...



thanks for the requests and I will take care of u guys when I can but it might be a few days


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 6, 2009)

I know your busy skyKast, so i got a buddy at work to do it for me  thanks for all your hard work though, really really appreciate it


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 6, 2009)

k im really sorry dude it was like 10 mins of work but I just have like no free time anymore  not on my home PC at least, I am always on my phone like now...not if my phone had PS i would be set


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2010)

*bumpity*!

Need my sig updated, media now has a Athlon II x3 435 (2.9GHz @ 1.15V)


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey man nice bump!  I'm pretty sure im the only one left here so I'll try to do that soon but I am extremely busy. Since its a quick fix I should have it done pretty soon.

Good to see everyone still posting away 

BTW I love your avvy haha


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 3, 2010)

here ya go man, I had to make the txt 1 size smaller haha from 15 to 14, hope thats ok


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2010)

that looks quite good actually, the smaller font looks far more crisp

lets see how badly w1zzs sig code corrupts it


edit: that came out just fine


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 3, 2010)

awesome!  glad it worked out, im going to sleep haha


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2010)

I need a new sig pic, as i just upgrading my entire system to the i7 platform.(specs in ''System Specs'')

Could someone please make me one?


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 27, 2010)

hey man, im the only one here and im also the only one in WCG avatar request thread and a bunch of pple over there are already in line, i will get to yours as soon as possible but im just saying it might be a while


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I need a new sig pic, as i just upgrading my entire system to the i7 platform.(specs in ''System Specs'')
> 
> Could someone please make me one?



Anything specific or just based on your specs? Color scheme? Dark and dreary or light and colorful? Greyscaled?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Anything specific or just based on your specs? Color scheme? Dark and dreary or light and colorful? Greyscaled?



Just want it based on the system specs, i don't want anything to bright, so pretty dark and dreary. I don't mind if it's greyscaled.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't worry. I'll add some color to it.


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks JR


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 1, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I need a new sig pic, as i just upgrading my entire system to the i7 platform.(specs in ''System Specs'')
> 
> Could someone please make me one?



What about this?


----------



## panchoman (Mar 1, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> What about this?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33832&stc=1&d=1267449771



very nice! have you tried adding some drop shadows? might make things seem more powerful and stand out, such as the i7 


nice to see you back in here jr 

edit: you could also potentitally adjust name a bit, so that it grabs more attention then evga


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 2, 2010)

That looks great JR , also try and throw in some of Panchoman's ideas if you can.

Oh, and one more thing, the ''D'' in ''dude'' is lower case.

Thanks a bunch for helping me out man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

panchoman said:


> very nice! have you tried adding some drop shadows? might make things seem more powerful and stand out, such as the i7
> 
> 
> nice to see you back in here jr
> ...



Even though your ideas are grande, they will take away from the blurred mobo in the back. 

And yes, "EVGA" was the whole focal point. But seeing as though they may make an improvement:


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Even though your ideas are grande, they will take away from the blurred mobo in the back.
> 
> And yes, "EVGA" was the whole focal point. But seeing as though they may make an improvement:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33870&stc=1&d=1267532448



Thanks again JR.


----------



## SkyKast (May 3, 2010)

hey everyone...after a lot of work and many problems I finally got the new site ready and it it up! check it out at GraphicArtistsUnited.com

I tested it out quite a bit but if you guys wouldn't mind give me some feedback about it and if there are any dead links or anything like that.


----------



## freaksavior (May 3, 2010)

Can someone do a quick ps for me?













Make the front panel in the center white, with NZXT in black. and then make the side mesh white. 

I know its got newegg watermarks, but thats fine.


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2010)

I need a huge favor from one of your photoshop addicts. My buddy and I are going to be opening a small commercial gym this summer, and we are starting to work on a simple sign for the place. It has a simple name, "Old School Gym". The lettering is going to be in Old English lettering. I need help designing a picture of a bent barbell to go under the name, done in a style that is bold yet simple, and will not conflict with the old English Lettering. Something like this, but larger with slightly less detail. There may be some "compensation" for the best design. So, can anyone give me a hand with this?


----------



## panchoman (May 12, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I need a huge favor from one of your photoshop addicts. My buddy and I are going to be opening a small commercial gym this summer, and we are starting to work on a simple sign for the place. It has a simple name, "Old School Gym". The lettering is going to be in Old English lettering. I need help designing a picture of a bent barbell to go under the name, done in a style that is bold yet simple, and will not conflict with the old English Lettering. Something like this, but larger with slightly less detail. There may be some "compensation" for the best design. So, can anyone give me a hand with this?



I'll try and get somebody to get you Paulieg, just bear with me  



freaksavior said:


> Can someone do a quick ps for me?
> 
> [url]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/th_11-146-044-S03.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



I'll take the job.. what do you mean by the side mesh white? you mean the whole side panel? 

you do realize they make a white rogue right? 






p.s. i myself use the black-red rogue... its a freaking microwave!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

yo yo yo my photoshop inclined homies! i'ma need a new sig!

Well, really only a few changes needed to the original (if whoever made it still has the PSD, i cleared my PM's and forgot who it was)

1. Want a blu ray logo stuck in there, replacing the dolby home theater.

The inner oval part of this image should be perfect





2. Specs changed to:

Xeon E3120
6G 1066Mhz
Geforce 8600GT
40" Samsung HDTV
Logitech Z-500D


yup, the AMD and intel rigs are swapping... got a new toy on the way


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2010)

Here you are Mussels!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

quite good so far, a few changes if you will 

1. i wanted the blue oval intact on the BR part if possible... shrink it down or whatnot to fit. perhaps try the BR logo on the HDTV, and the 7 logo on the left?

2. change the blue text outline to green and we have a winner


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2010)

I kinda like the first one but here you are with the changes requested.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I kinda like the first one but here you are with the changes requested.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36030&stc=1&d=1275533202




swap the blu ray logo and the 7 logos position, you'll see what i mean.


i'm 50/50 on the color of the text to be honest.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> swap the blu ray logo and the 7 logos position, you'll see what i mean.



I don't have the original PSD, or i would. Would make it twice as difficult. Hmmm


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

ah i see. who did the original? we can PM them and nag them.


----------



## Vap0rX (Jun 3, 2010)

i need a signature too...
my specs are
System Name:	Vap0rX
Processor:         	Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.4Ghz
Motherboard:	Intel DG33FB
Cooling:	        Stock Cooler(in few days will get XIGMATEK HDT-RS1283 120mm CPU Cooler)
Memory:	        Transcend 2 GB DDR2 (800Mhz)
Video Card:	        MSI 9600 GT
Hard Disk:	        500 GB Seagate Baracudda Sata II
Optical Drive:	SONY 24x Sata Drive
CRT/LCD Model:	LG Flatron W1942s
Sound Card:	Onboard
Software:	        Windows 7 64bit

need a lil dark silent assassin style signature... (dont use hitman in it if possible n plz giv a nice luk to d name Vap0rX)
hope for the best
thanks a lot in advance


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ah i see. who did the original? we can PM them and nag them.



Pretty sure SkyKast did it.

@sneddnraj

Ill work on a lil something for you. Give me a few days though.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

yes! it was skykast.

do you wanna PM him for me, i'm about to head off to work... and it saves me just forwarding what he sends anyway.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 3, 2010)

i dont have it :/ its on my laptop which is being repaired by HP ill get back to ya soon when it comes back


----------



## panchoman (Jun 4, 2010)

well freaksavior never replied to my question to his request. 

paulieg, do you still want us to do your request? please respond so that we know you still want it done!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> i dont have it :/ its on my laptop which is being repaired by HP ill get back to ya soon when it comes back



well if you're bored you could remake it


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 4, 2010)

panchoman said:


> I'll try and get somebody to get you Paulieg, just bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats silver  and I want to see an idea of the sides mesh white, not the whole thing.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

I need my sig pic updated, i switched from an ATI GPU to a GTX 470. Would appreciate it if someone would help me out in updating my sig.

thanks.


----------



## Vap0rX (Jun 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Pretty sure SkyKast did it.
> 
> @sneddnraj
> 
> Ill work on a lil something for you. Give me a few days though.



its almost 7 days buddy .... still its nt done ???
hope to get it soon


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 13, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need my sig pic updated, i switched from an ATI GPU to a GTX 470. Would appreciate it if someone would help me out in updating my sig.
> 
> thanks.



No one has yet to help me out with this situation^.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

we need skykast back


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 25, 2010)

Can some make me a nice logo to go here? I finally found a theme I like and now I need something nice that says either freaksavior, Live.Photo.Blog or something else creative. 
http://freaksavior.org 

Also, can you make me a "email me here" image also? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 29, 2010)

any updates on my request?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 29, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> any updates on my request?



Or mine?  v ..it's been over two weeks and no reply.(where is this community anymore? lol)




CDdude55 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need my sig pic updated, i switched from an ATI GPU to a GTX 470. Would appreciate it if someone would help me out in updating my sig.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2010)

without skykast this thread is less fun


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 29, 2010)

I know I know, I have been trying to keep up with thread as well. With myself not being able to find my Photoshop 9 CS2 installer(due to a move) I am pretty much out of the loop for now. I am sorry it took so long to update you guys. 

Do you forgive me?


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 29, 2010)

ill help you guys out soon..i FINALLY got my rig going again but im still damn busy..ill give it my bvest shot


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> ill help you guys out soon..i FINALLY got my rig going again but im still damn busy..ill give it my bvest shot



he lives!


----------



## WAR10CK (Jul 12, 2010)

i need a signature guys can somebody make one please with the logos Amd and Ati ,and with the demonoid logo I hope the best thanks in advance .
my specs are
System Name: Predator
Processor: AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE AM3 With Unlocked cores@ 3.9Ghz
Motherboard: MSI 785GM-E51
Cooling:  XIGMATEK HDT-RS1283 Red Scorpion 120mm CPU Cooler)
Memory: A-DATA Gaming Series 4GB  DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800
Video Card: Sapphire 100283L Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB
Hard Disk: WESTERN DIGITAL WD1001FALS Caviar Black 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB cache SATA 3.0Gb
Optical Drive: SAMSUNG Black 22X DVD+R 8X
CRT/LCD Model: Acer P215H 21.5
Sound Card: Onboard
Software: Windows xp sp3 . CAse:HAF 932


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 19, 2010)

Can someone make the wheel caps black, leave the chrome parts chrome, and the wheel will stay silver just the middle caps  ? 

http://www.mediafire.com/i/?voskbab85ld2hdb

should take a good pser a couple minutes 

plz


----------



## wickedwahine (Jul 20, 2010)

*I tried....*

Looks k, hope you can use it


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks man, but it looks too "photoshoped" I appreciate the effort, but can someone make it look better?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 21, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Thanks man, but it looks too "photoshoped" I appreciate the effort, but can someone make it look better?



Agreed,the black isn't fitting well with the rest of it, you can spot it's fake from a mile away.

Also, that looks like a pretty rich neighborhood. The house in the background looks like it was one of Bernie Madoffs.

And no one has made me a new sig yet damn it!!, lol jk. But seriously though, i need a new sig.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> And no one has made me a new sig yet damn it!!, lol jk. But seriously though, i need a new sig.



I'll get there eventually. Need to find my CS2 installer.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll get there eventually. Need to find my CS2 installer.



Sweet, Thanks.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Agreed,the black isn't fitting well with the rest of it, you can spot it's fake from a mile away.
> 
> Also, that looks like a pretty rich neighborhood. The house in the background looks like it was one of Bernie Madoffs.
> 
> And no one has made me a new sig yet damn it!!, lol jk. But seriously though, i need a new sig.



Its a nice area, not super rich but nice.


----------



## wickedwahine (Jul 21, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Thanks man, but it looks too "photoshoped" I appreciate the effort, but can someone make it look better?



Hey before I try and fail again, do you have a pic of those in black on your tire model? Hard to get good details on original pic, pretty low res 
I think maybe it's just the cap in black like this http://www.users.qwest.net/~smoyer/images/87iroc/rim.jpg


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 21, 2010)

I can take a higher res pic


----------



## Techtu (Jul 25, 2010)

Ummmm.... please make me a sig?  based on a 1055T x6 logo, and possibly use some of the motherboard design (Asus M4A87TD - EVO) as the background image for the sig? with a bit of smokek effect going on? and ohhhhhh a logo of my OCZ Obsidian's  ... and my user name, that's if any of you have any free time?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2010)

for anybody who wants to fill my request about my car wheels. you can download better pics here

http://freaksavior.org/downloads


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 16, 2010)

Join me up. I can offer my noob skillz


----------



## Techtu (Aug 16, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Join me up. I can offer my noob skillz



Have a go at doing me a sig if you have the time?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 16, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Have a go at doing me a sig if you have the time?



Sure when I find time what would you like?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 16, 2010)

Something kinda simple would be fine, something with a "funky" AMD x6 logo, OCZ Obsidian logo, ASUS logo + something to do with my NZXT case too, possibly an arctic theme to go with my cooling fans too, if you need any other info let me know, but i think i got everything covered there as I don't mind letting you improvise on the rest


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 16, 2010)

Still need my sig to get updated.(since in not using an ATI card anymore)


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Something kinda simple would be fine, something with a "funky" AMD x6 logo, OCZ Obsidian logo, ASUS logo + something to do with my NZXT case too, possibly an arctic theme to go with my cooling fans too, if you need any other info let me know, but i think i got everything covered there as I don't mind letting you improvise on the rest



No worries you have given me plenty. I will see what I can do. Be warned I dis say I am a noob


----------



## Techtu (Aug 17, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> No worries you have given me plenty. I will see what I can do. Be warned I dis say I am a noob



Better than me though


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Better than me though



We will see... Hey have you got a photo of your rig?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 17, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Still need my sig to get updated.(since in not using an ATI card anymore)



Link on your wall bro.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 17, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> We will see... Hey have you got a photo of your rig?



I don't really  have any suitable ones at all at the moment, so here's a few I found online of my board









Not sure if you what you got in mind is able to include any part's of those pics but if not let me know... i'll have another look


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (Aug 18, 2010)

To be honest... I'm impressed! Turned out rather different to what I had in my head but as I said I'm impressed! so thank's for that, and thank's for willing to spend your time on it


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

No worries, I am new to this sig making caper lol. That was only a 10 minute muck around though but if you are happy then so am I enjoy.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 18, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> No worries, I am new to this sig making caper lol. That was only a 10 minute muck around though but if you are happy then so am I enjoy.



Well I noticed you lost a bit of the resolution, but besides that there is really nothing wrong with it 

Yes I'm happy with it.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Well I noticed you lost a bit of the resolution, but besides that there is really nothing wrong with it
> 
> Yes I'm happy with it.



I made the motherboard a little transparent so the rest would show up better. Like i said I am a sig newbie


----------



## Techtu (Aug 18, 2010)

Certainly better than me as I said earlier haha.

What software do you use? and how long does it take to get used to the thing?

I might consider giving it a go myself some day... maybe.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

I use Serif Draw Plus X2 most of the time but I done that with Serif Page Plus X4 I also have Serif Webplus X4 lol . The software is pretty good and easy to drive.  And a hell of a lot cheaper than PS.


----------



## stefanels (Aug 29, 2010)

Who is doing me a new sigpic?


----------



## Splave (Aug 29, 2010)

I would like an avitar picture of an 8-bit donkey kong slamming a cpu with the classic sledgehammer from the game  

that is all thankyou


----------



## abboz (Sep 5, 2010)

*appliez*

i like appliez


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, I'm back up and running. Those who have been waiting I do apologize.

@sneddenraj

Would like some more info about a theme hit me up via pm.

@CDdude55

I like your new sigpic!!! Looks very nice!

@Craigleberry

Big thank you for helping us out!

@Splave

I have an idea for that. Let me see if I can dig something up. What brand of cpu? 

@abboz

I like. If you got more of a portfolio so to speak, get it to SkyKast via pm.

@freaksavior

Explain again what do you want done?

@Mussels

I can make you a new one if you want?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2010)

i'm up for a new one, but you'd have to go hunting around for the images again.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm up for a new one, but you'd have to go hunting around for the images again.



So I'm just assuming you want it nearly identical to your current one?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> So I'm just assuming you want it nearly identical to your current one?



aim for similar, but doesnt have to be the same.

lemme see what needs to change.

edit: i cant even remember what i wanted changed now, lol. specs are accurate.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.bestbetroofing.com/

Can someone make the logo on this site a bit more professional looking and not like a high school freshman made it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 11, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> http://www.bestbetroofing.com/
> 
> Can someone make the logo on this site a bit more professional looking and not like a high school freshman made it



I don't see a logo anywhere on the site.
http://img.techpowerup.org/100911/Capture004021.jpg


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 11, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> http://www.bestbetroofing.com/
> 
> Can someone make the logo on this site a bit more professional looking and not like a high school freshman made it



Sure sure, just tell me how big, and how you want it to look.

EDIT:  PM me, I don't usually check this thread.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 11, 2010)

Strange, the logo is 

http://www.bestbetroofing.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Untitled-1.jpg

Thanks  

pmd


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> aim for similar, but doesnt have to be the same.
> 
> lemme see what needs to change.
> 
> edit: i cant even remember what i wanted changed now, lol. specs are accurate.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2010)

if it wasnt for the compression artifacts...


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if it wasnt for the compression artifacts...



Ahwell I do not charge any extra for those.  You just reminded me to play S.T.A.L.K.E.R again Artifacts


----------



## panchoman (Sep 24, 2010)

hey guys, 

Panchoman here. I'd like to apologize about just disappearing into oblivion. I've been extremely busy. i ended up spending the whole summer overseas on an amazing trip. now i'm back and in my first year of college as a biomedical engineering major... currently i've got a 12-16 hour work day with classes, clubs, and shifts with the volunteer ambulance corps.. on top of that, i've been dealing with some personal problems... '

so having said all of that, i do apologize for just deserting GAU. 

My shout outs to skykast, jr, and anyone else who kept gau alive while i was away.. i really appreciate it, and it's good to know that you guys got my back! Thanks again.. 

Okay so, hopefully i'll be making my way back into photoshopping and hopefully become somewhat active.. 

also for those that have been waiting for work to be done, thanks for your patience.. 


sorry if this sounds shitty and what not.. it's 2 am here and i'm ready to pass out.. will see you guys later..


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 29, 2010)

Making a site on my local area for a college assignment. Would someone be able to modify this logo so that it is slightly less shit ?

Sorry for the lack of details but if your really bored or if you like experiment with that logo or make a new one if you like.

The colour scheme I'm using for the site is this. The theme is called 1979.

http://kuler.adobe.com/#themes/mostpopular?time=30


----------



## panchoman (Oct 1, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Making a site on my local area for a college assignment. Would someone be able to modify this logo so that it is slightly less shit ?
> 
> Sorry for the lack of details but if your really bored or if you like experiment with that logo or make a new one if you like.
> 
> ...



chemistry was really boring so i just gave it a shot,

not really what you meant by making it look like less shit, but i just approached in that, keep it the same, just make it look more 20th century.. 

i sharpened it, and made the colors more vibrant (it looked like it was really washed out..), and added some effects to made it pop out a bit.. 

lemme know if you were looking for something different..


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 1, 2010)

panchoman said:


> chemistry was really boring so i just gave it a shot,
> 
> not really what you meant by making it look like less shit, but i just approached in that, keep it the same, just make it look more 20th century..
> 
> ...



That's much better. The crest is waaay to medieval for my site but this will work  Cheers man.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 3, 2010)

Any and all requests which are currently outstanding MUST be reposted below this post. The reason for that is to avoid old dead requests.. 

Also, artists, do check in over here if you can, so that i know who is still out there! Thanks!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## reverze (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey all!

I'm looking for someone to design a little logo for me for a project.

Basically, I need a very clean logo with these dimensions and a transparent background - 368px × 107px

I would like the text to be about 24, incorporate the color #4489B3 and the logo to somehow relate to the phrase "The Nerds Next Door"

I really appreciate the help, and it will really help with my little project... 

Cheers guys!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 6, 2010)

reverze said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm looking for someone to design a little logo for me for a project.
> 
> ...



I got this one.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 6, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Checking in.



Awesome! Good to see you back here man! Will be looking forward to collaborating with you!



reverze said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm looking for someone to design a little logo for me for a project.
> 
> ...





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I got this one.



Excellent! Good to see you back man!


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 6, 2010)

I will check in for basic stuff.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 6, 2010)

panchoman said:


> Awesome! Good to see you back here man! Will be looking forward to collaborating with you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been back!  Whole hosts of people have signatures made by me!  You are the one who I am glad to see back!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 7, 2010)

reverze said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm looking for someone to design a little logo for me for a project.
> 
> ...








Look good?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks again PVT! 

Here's another special announcement: 

On Behalf of the GAU team, i'd like to welcome the latest addition to the team! 

Welcome Pickles24!

Here's some information about him: 



> I do 3d work with 3ds max(12years), photoshop/after effects. Photo manulaption, logos, avatars, effects.
> 
> My website
> http://www.oxfordgraphix.com



So once again, Welcome! 

Put your requests up guys! We've got some great artists, and we're back in action!


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome Pickles24 amazing work on your website mate. I am putting my hand up for basic stuff. Sig pics ect.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 8, 2010)

i could use a sig pic, something simple with a black and white contrast, sporting the tpu logo and mine, ive tried a few times but graphic arts is just not my calling


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2010)

Also, we're going 2 for 2! 

I'd like to welcome another member to our team! This time, it's the one, and only, Craigleberry!! 

Craigleberry is open to do basic requests, including sig pics, avatars, and logos. 

Welcome to the team Craigleberry!


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 8, 2010)

I can take on very simple tasks when called upon.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> I can take on very simple tasks when called upon.



see first couple of posts, and pm me, we'll get you good to go


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 10, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> i could use a sig pic, something simple with a black and white contrast, sporting the tpu logo and mine, ive tried a few times but graphic arts is just not my calling



Got bored and had a play. Not sure what you like but hey I am nice enough to try for you.





Second go. You like this one?


----------



## Inioch (Oct 10, 2010)

I could use a new sig pic since I've changed most of my hardware. Could be something that doesn't show all the logos, maybe just a list like Mussels has? Also I quite like PVTCabooses sig, elegant that one is 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 10, 2010)

Inioch said:


> I could use a new sig pic since I've changed most of my hardware. Could be something that doesn't show all the logos, maybe just a list like Mussels has? Also I quite like PVTCabooses sig, elegant that one is
> 
> Any help is appreciated



Maybe he might make you one if you ask him nicely


----------



## Triprift (Oct 10, 2010)

Second one looks great mate.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 11, 2010)

panchoman said:


> http://www.panchoman.co.cc/gau/1.jpg
> 
> Current Members:
> 
> ...






panchoman said:


> http://www.panchoman.co.cc/gau/jobs.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Updated Que. Trying to work on some sort of que system so that artists will be able to update it too...  

 Inioch, we'll have someone with you preety soon! I'm thinking that maybe pickles will be able to pick up your request. 

Also, some suggestions for ya craigle, you might want to check with phx if he wants his name on there or the tpu logo  .. btw, the 2nd one is my favorite, it's an excellent piece of work.. i like how you came up with that background! 

Good to see you around trip!​


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 11, 2010)

Done I hope


----------



## panchoman (Oct 11, 2010)

Inioch said:


> I could use a new sig pic since I've changed most of my hardware. Could be something that doesn't show all the logos, maybe just a list like Mussels has? Also I quite like PVTCabooses sig, elegant that one is
> 
> Any help is appreciated




Okay, so any themes, ideas, etc? What would you like to see in the sig pic, besides a list of the components? Any color ideas, etc.. 

This request is up for grabs, anyone going for it?

btw, i updated que, phx's request is completed, and inioch you're next of the que for an avaliable artist.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 11, 2010)

If PVT is busy I will see what I can do later. I see inioch like's PVT's style but I can have a go.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the first one, C!

@Panch
I may need some help with Athlon's request. Hit me up via Gtalk when you can.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 12, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/techpowerup.jpg



im gonna go with this one, thanks


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool , glad I found something you like. Hard to know what people like. What I like might not be what you want.


----------



## Inioch (Oct 12, 2010)

panchoman said:


> Okay, so any themes, ideas, etc? What would you like to see in the sig pic, besides a list of the components? Any color ideas, etc..
> 
> This request is up for grabs, anyone going for it?
> 
> btw, i updated que, phx's request is completed, and inioch you're next of the que for an avaliable artist.



I was thinking of keeping with the color theme I have now, desert camo or similiar. Name on the other side, avvy pic or some other fitting the theme in the center and specs like on Mussels' on the other side. These are just ideas and don't have to be included if it doesn't look good. Artistic freedom and all that  Maybe also throw in a small TPU logo somewhere?



Craigleberry said:


> If PVT is busy I will see what I can do later. I see inioch like's PVT's style but I can have a go.



I appreciate it  I did like the one you did for Phxprovost, especially the one he uses now.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inioch said:


> I was thinking of keeping with the color theme I have now, desert camo or similiar. Name on the other side, avvy pic or some other fitting the theme in the center and specs like on Mussels' on the other side. These are just ideas and don't have to be included if it doesn't look good. Artistic freedom and all that  Maybe also throw in a small TPU logo somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate it  I did like the one you did for Phxprovost, especially the one he uses now.



Let me know what needs to be changed.
Draft


----------



## panchoman (Oct 13, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Let me know what needs to be changed.
> Draft
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/drafty.jpg




looking good man! just some crits for ya to think about 

-emphasis more on the avatar? see if he wants that.. maybe you could oversaturate it to make the colors stand out more (nice background btw) 

- not really balanced left side vs right side.. left seems too empty.. 

- some logos aren't too clear (maybe from resizing), might want to drop in some fresher ones?
 -- also, logo proportions, try to keep them even-ish..

-make things *pop* a bit.. like make the test stand out, and not be bland and left to die. 


drop me the psd if you want, i can help you out.. 

otherwise, looking good so far!


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 13, 2010)

panchoman said:


> looking good man! just some crits for ya to think about
> 
> -emphasis more on the avatar? see if he wants that.. maybe you could oversaturate it to make the colors stand out more (nice background btw)
> 
> ...











Smallest I can get it without loosing heaps 




I have trouble getting them down to size. I loose too much quality in the picture. I will keep playing lol.
Thanks for the help, I put draft on it as I was not happy with the colours of the logos and avatar. I agree they can look much better. I was mainly checking in with him to see if he liked where it was headed.


----------



## Inioch (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't think the hw logos are even needed. Would it look awfully unbalanced if there was nothing else on the left side except tpu and my name? Also mem spec could be shortened if needed to just 2x2bg ddr3 @ 1755.

It's coming along and I like the background too. Is it just me, or does the edges of the avatar look a bit fuzzy? I can also supply you with a better quality version of the pic if needed.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inioch said:


> I don't think the hw logos are even needed. Would it look awfully unbalanced if there was nothing else on the left side except tpu and my name? Also mem spec could be shortened if needed to just 2x2bg ddr3 @ 1755.
> 
> It's coming along and I like the background too. Is it just me, or does the edges of the avatar look a bit fuzzy? I can also supply you with a better quality version of the pic if needed.


----------



## Inioch (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm liking it. A couple of ideas still:

- maybe a different shading color for the spec text to make it a bit more readable?
- ddr3 can be DDR3 
- Can you make the avatar stand out a bit more, maybe blend the background around it or something? Just that it's in the center, and could be a bit more forcefull, if you get my idea

Looks good already, thanks mate!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2010)

@Craigleberry

Give the "center avatar" an outer glow of white, along with the typefont. Oh and not to be picky, change it from 2x2bg ddr3 to 2x2GB DDR3.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 13, 2010)

Also, 

-give the inioch badge more emphasis than the tpu badge  
-tpu badge looks too bland.. give it a slight bevel or emboss and see that works (maybe an outer bevel?) 
-try increasing saturation on the avatar, see if it helps (also, jr has an excellent idea with the outer glow of white, never thought of that)
-Make text thicker.. it's too skinny.. maybe a different font, or font manipulation, 
-yellow glow doesn't work.. too matching with background. 
-- try this instead : add a good solid drop shadow, with a thin white outer glow(maybe inner), and give it a good inner bevel, without overdoing the bevel. 

see how that works out  as always if you want, you can always send me the psd and i can help you out if you want


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys! 

I'm been doing some photo-shopping etc. And learning abit on the side. So if anyone wants a sig or avatar. Let me know. And i'll give it a try


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 13, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Craigleberry
> 
> Give the "center avatar" an outer glow of white, along with the typefont. Oh and not to be picky, change it from 2x2bg ddr3 to 2x2GB DDR3.



2bg the new gb in stores now lol

I appreciate all the help guys. I will have another play later. My skills are still very novice to say the least but hey at least I am trying right?


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2010)

@mdsx

How about an avatar request for me. 

@Craigleberry

Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @mdsx
> 
> How about an avatar request for me.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, Yeah I am looking at doing some courses on it since I do have an interest.
BTW for anyone that is interested I do not use Adobe Photoshop (too expensive for me) I use Serif DrawPlus X4. It is a very cheap alternative to PS.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh 

that's gonna be annoying yo..

what kind of files does serif save them as? can you save them as psd's? or something that photoshop can open? 

i'm so used to photoshop teminology.. that's why you were probably like WTF when i sent you all of those suggestions.. 

see if you can export as psd. otherwise see if you can save it as a png and still retain the layers.. 

I want to try your serifplus files in my photoshop..


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 14, 2010)

panchoman said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> that's gonna be annoying yo..
> 
> ...




Oh I know what PSD files are  lol. I will see what I can do mate.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @mdsx
> 
> How about an avatar request for me.



What sort of avatar do you have in mind? PM me the details.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2010)

Just my normal blue n yellow. Go crazy and have fun, I have no personal preference.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just my normal blue n yellow. Go crazy and have fun, I have no personal preference.




So it should be something to do with racing? Or just any cool avatar which is only blue and yellow?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> So it should be something to do with racing? Or just any cool avatar which is only blue and yellow?



Racing is fine. If it helps any I am a big NFS series & Burnout fan.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Racing is fine. If it helps any I am a big NFS series & Burnout fan.



Ok i'll give it a try. Though your gonna have to give me some time  Like a few days.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2010)

can someone update my sig to my new pc components just replace whats in it now with my current specs


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x278/jrracinfan/FinishedWorks.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



test


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll go through and correct the links later on.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Holy crapple there is a thread I can go to have an artist fix my avatar!  Awesome.

I've always wanted my avatar to have a background that was the same as the forum's default background color (so it looks clean).  Unfortunately I lack photoshop, I'm colorblind and aesthetically inept.  (If you're suddenly overwhelmed with tears I can only apologize, I do not intend to burden you with my plight. )

I attached the pic that I nabbed for my current avatar.  I'm hoping to keep the "STREET FIGHTER II tm" bit of the attached image.  I'd like to use this particular image as the starting point because it's the exact logo from the game of my namesake.

Thanks!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> holy crapple there is a thread i can go to have an artist fix my avatar!  Awesome.
> 
> I've always wanted my avatar to have a background that was the same as the forum's default background color (so it looks clean).  Unfortunately i lack photoshop, i'm colorblind and aesthetically inept.  (if you're suddenly overwhelmed with tears i can only apologize, i do not intend to burden you with my plight. :d)
> 
> ...



mine!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Holy crapple there is a thread I can go to have an artist fix my avatar!  Awesome.
> 
> I've always wanted my avatar to have a background that was the same as the forum's default background color (so it looks clean).  Unfortunately I lack photoshop, I'm colorblind and aesthetically inept.  (If you're suddenly overwhelmed with tears I can only apologize, I do not intend to burden you with my plight. )
> 
> ...




Here you go. I removed the background altogether, and made the image transparent, so that it'll work on any background.. Also i had to removed the old drop shadow, and put a new one, along with a slight bevel to retain some of the smoothness of the original text.


edit: DAMN. pvt, you beat me to it! i feel like a royal moron to not refresh and see that you already did it! oh well, since we did it in 2 different styles, he's got a choice now lol. Sorry about that man!


----------



## Inioch (Oct 14, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/this.jpg



It's very close now, looks great!

One more suggestion:

- Could the background be a bit more colourfull, now it's a bit gray

After that I think it's great, thanks man


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah no problem. I will do it in an hour or so.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 14, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Holy crapple there is a thread I can go to have an artist fix my avatar!  Awesome.
> 
> I've always wanted my avatar to have a background that was the same as the forum's default background color (so it looks clean).  Unfortunately I lack photoshop, I'm colorblind and aesthetically inept.  (If you're suddenly overwhelmed with tears I can only apologize, I do not intend to burden you with my plight. )
> 
> ...



FYI: check out Paint.Net, it's free and the magic wand allows you to easily select and delete backgrounds. I see sombeody has already done this for you, but if you want to experiment yourself download this program.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> FYI: check out Paint.Net, it's free and the magic wand allows you to easily select and delete backgrounds. I see sombeody has already done this for you, but if you want to experiment yourself download this program.



Also Try these guys. Demo software on there that may be all you need for small jobs with easy to follow guides on youtube.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 14, 2010)

Need a logo designed for a football team please
Name is disciples, color is going to be black and white. So letters being black please.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 15, 2010)

@ freaksavior what sort of football are we talking about here?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 15, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> @ freaksavior what sort of football are we talking about here?



American football NFL


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 15, 2010)

I was just playing around with DrawPlus what do you guys think? What does it need to make it really stand out?


----------



## Triprift (Oct 15, 2010)

The second one looks great mate.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 15, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Need a logo designed for a football team please
> Name is disciples, color is going to be black and white. So letters being black please.



Had to have a go:


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2010)

panchoman said:


> http://www.panchoman.co.cc/gau/jobs.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




updated.. 

please excuse any massive tables that posted (like a few posts ago). Me and jr are working on project to recompile the other tables, and the tables are coded like shit and we have to keep posting & deleting them to make sure they work..


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is my go at a sheild.





Second go in Black n white.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice work Craigleberry, but the pic is too small.  4,033 x 3,203 pixel pictures are for girly men. 

I can't help noticing that it looks vaguely like an upside down communicator pin from Star Trek TNG.

I took Mr McC's suggestion and tried out Paint.NET.  My signature is the result.  Any critism would be appreciated.  This is my first foray into art in years.  Being colorblind doesn't inspire artistic confidence...


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 16, 2010)

@ Street Fighter 2 the sig looks great. I reckon the Street Fighter 2 logo would look better if it was a little smaller. I can make my pics bigger if you like   I might have to have a crack at this Paint.Net too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 16, 2010)

Streetfighter's sig is very well done!  I don't think I could have done better!


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 16, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Streetfighter's sig is very well done!  I don't think I could have done better!



Yeah I agree, Looks great. Love what he done with the TPU logo.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 16, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Here is my go at a sheild.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101016/DISCIPLES.jpeg
> 
> Second go in Black n white.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101016/BW DISCIPLES.jpeg



Love the font, the lettering looks much better than my effort.



streetfighter 2 said:


> I took Mr McC's suggestion and tried out Paint.NET.  My signature is the result.  Any critism would be appreciated.  This is my first foray into art in years.  Being colorblind doesn't inspire artistic confidence...



Have you checked out the plug-in/add-on section of the Paint.Net forums? The sig looks great, but I might add a drop shadow or outline to the Street Fighter letters to make them stand out a bit more.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2010)

Excellent work street, you can also try gimp, I know jbunch used it and he put out some great works, its also got some good features that are photoshoppy lol


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Consequently I've made a couple revisions but I'm now faced with a color dilemma.  

Since I'm colorblind I was hoping you guys could tell me which one looks better.

1)





2)


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 16, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  Consequently I've made a couple revisions but I'm now faced with a color dilemma.
> 
> Since I'm colorblind I was hoping you guys could tell me which one looks better.
> 
> ...



I like that better and I prefer number two, I think it looks great.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 16, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  Consequently I've made a couple revisions but I'm now faced with a color dilemma.
> 
> Since I'm colorblind I was hoping you guys could tell me which one looks better.
> 
> ...



The top one has a darker red on the letters(so i'd pick that one), but really, it's not a huge difference overall imo.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Here is my go at a sheild.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101016/DISCIPLES.jpeg
> 
> Second go in Black n white.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101016/BW DISCIPLES.jpeg




Thank you.  I like the second one. Will ask the team what they think.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 16, 2010)

My vote for the second one @ craigleberry freaksavior and streetfighter.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> I like that better and I prefer number two, I think it looks great.





freaksavior said:


> Thank you.  I like the second one. Will ask the team what they think.





JrRacinFan said:


> My vote for the second one @ craigleberry freaksavior and streetfighter.



Surprising so many people like the second one, i  the first one.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 16, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  Consequently I've made a couple revisions but I'm now faced with a color dilemma.
> 
> Since I'm colorblind I was hoping you guys could tell me which one looks better.
> 
> ...



Number 2. does it for me as it looks more balanced and does not take my eye away from everything else.

Number 1. The Deeper red instantly takes my eye  and draws attention to "Street Fighter 2"

They both look very good.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input.

I decided to go with the second because of the reason that Craigleberry said.  I think it looks more balanced as well.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 18, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> can someone update my sig to my new pc components just replace whats in it now with my current specs



can you please elaborate on what exactly you want done? do you want same pic, just different logos? complete rework? etc.. 

also, if you want a completely new sig and what not, do give us some ideas of what you want, etc. etc. 

we'll get to your request soon enough, let us finish your current one too though  


also, my apologies to any one who tried to pm me in the past day or 2, full freakin pm box, i cleaned it out though, so please resend any pms


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2010)

panchoman said:


> can you please elaborate on what exactly you want done? do you want same pic, just different logos? complete rework? etc..
> 
> also, if you want a completely new sig and what not, do give us some ideas of what you want, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



I still have that exact PSD of Athon's sig.  I made it (3ish years ago).  In fact, a month ago he asked me for his first sig, and I gave it to him.  Let me take this one


----------



## panchoman (Oct 18, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I still have that exact PSD of Athon's sig.  I made it (3ish years ago).  In fact, a month ago he asked me for his first sig, and I gave it to him.  Let me take this one



that's awesome! i think you're the only one with psd retention... i think i might have old psd's and files lost on cd backups in oblivion lol..

imma try to recover the psd drive.. see if i can get it to function again.. i'm sure theres a bunch of psd's still there, and it'd be great to have it back again.. if only i can figure out how to work it again lmao


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2010)

panchoman said:


> that's awesome! i think you're the only one with psd retention... i think i might have old psd's and files lost on cd backups in oblivion lol..
> 
> imma try to recover the psd drive.. see if i can get it to function again.. i'm sure theres a bunch of psd's still there, and it'd be great to have it back again.. if only i can figure out how to work it again lmao



I keep my whole documents folder when I migrate to a new OS, so I never lose work.  I have deleted a few PSD's of members who have been banned that I have made sigs for but otherwise, I keep lots.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 18, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I keep my whole documents folder when I migrate to a new OS, so I never lose work.  I have deleted a few PSD's of members who have been banned that I have made sigs for but otherwise, I keep lots.



i have a generous amount of ancient completed works on my photobucket.. but psd's, no =/ and i have no info on what the psd drive was lol.. i think it's lost in oblivion


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2010)

panchoman said:


> i have a generous amount of ancient completed works on my photobucket.. but psd's, no =/ and i have no info on what the psd drive was lol.. i think it's lost in oblivion



The PSD drive...  that was a network drive we had right?  Might be in the PM's between you and I, but I delete PM's each year.  Do you know what year it was?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 18, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The PSD drive...  that was a network drive we had right?  Might be in the PM's between you and I, but I delete PM's each year.  Do you know what year it was?



2008... i went searching through my gmail..came up with some bits and rements, but no concrete info on where i was hosting it.. all it leads me to is login info and dead domain lol .. i would 2008 sometime


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2010)

panchoman said:


> 2008... i went searching through my gmail..came up with some bits and rements, but no concrete info on where i was hosting it.. all it leads me to is login info and dead domain lol .. i would 2008 sometime



Found it.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 18, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Found it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101018/Capture018.jpg



yeah, i found that one too lmao.. 

the problem is this: the domain is dead.. the web server linked to the domain, i have no idea which one is was, and the account probably expired by now, and the installer can't do anything without a proper route..


----------



## panchoman (Oct 18, 2010)

just some screwing around, any thoughts?

felt like keeping it simple and cutting out the clutter (aka hw logos)


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 19, 2010)

My play  





@Panch the avatar on yours looks so much better than mine.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's another go, building off of craig's one. 

so, inioch, any of these that you look? any changes, etc.?


----------



## Inioch (Oct 19, 2010)

panchoman said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101018/Capture073.jpg
> 
> Here's another go, building off of craig's one.
> 
> so, inioch, any of these that you look? any changes, etc.?



I like this one, but maybe with a black border around it. Also the text is a bit hard to read, but it looks better than all black text. A little tweak perhaps?

And I love the left side with my name and logo, great idea!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 19, 2010)

all credit for the name & tpu logo idea goes over to craigleberry, i must say, i love it too! take a look at these for different fonts and colors, 





















(note to self, lithos pro font) 




trebuchet




khmer ui 




franklin gothic heavy



just a couple of colors & fonts for you to take a look at, let me know which ones you like, you can always suggest your own color & font.


edit: 

with the font & border getting bolder, the name will need to get bolder too, in order to balance, so check this out, btw, i am liking the flat black gothic heavy font on this build,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2010)

Currently afk til next week here guys. Will post agaain here when everything is good.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 19, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Currently afk til next week here guys. Will post agaain here when everything is good.



Waittt! Can you send me the athlon stuff so I can work on it and get some of it done during your absence?

Thanks


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for your help Panchoman, I decided to have one more go. Inioch you have a lot to choose from now.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 20, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks for your help Panchoman, I decided to have one more go. Inioch you have a lot to choose from now.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/lasttry.jpg



some crits- 

-text is really difficult to read, maybe tweak it? (might want to wait to see what he says) 
-border might be a bit too thick maybe? 
-might want to resize the avatar so that it doesn't cross the border, looks a bit weird (like a framed picture, with part of the picture outside the frame lol)


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 20, 2010)

panchoman said:


> -might want to resize the avatar so that it doesn't cross the border, looks a bit weird (like a framed picture, with part of the picture outside the frame lol)



Thats what I was aiming for 

Yeah frame is too big and text is crap. Maybe I might have one last crack why not


----------



## panchoman (Oct 20, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Thats what I was aiming for
> 
> Yeah frame is too big and text is crap. Maybe I might have one last crack why not



hit me on steam... 

btw guys, 

new psd drive coming soon!!! 

need to pull some strings, cause i can't set up a psd-drive on hsphere (which is what my current web host uses), and i need a cpanel for that, so yeah


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## panchoman (Oct 20, 2010)

guys, what operating systems are you guys on? 

really angry at microsoft.. 

they've changed their support for WebDAV, which is the back-end for the psd drive, and windows 7 & vista 64 won't work like how they are suppossed.. as of now, there's no fix released.. there some complicated methods, but it will be a headache to figure out, so let me get a good idea of what os's you guys are on.. (works fine on mac, linux, xp, and vista 32)


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 20, 2010)

all mine are on 7 as you know .


----------



## Inioch (Oct 20, 2010)

panchoman said:


> with the font & border getting bolder, the name will need to get bolder too, in order to balance, so check this out, btw, i am liking the flat black gothic heavy font on this build,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101019/Capture086.jpg



This looks great, no need to do anything else, thanks a lot guys


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 20, 2010)

This is my go at making Jr's Avy.  
Let me know if you wanna make adjustments. 
It's already resized to 150x150.










Pic taken from Burnout Paradise. Font is the same font used for NFS Most Wanted.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks mdsx!!! I'll use it for now but do me a favor, instead of the "G" can you use an apostrophe( Racin' instead of Racing )?

Yup, no longer afk guys.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks mdsx!!! I'll use it for now but do me a favor, instead of the "G" can you use an apostrophe( Racin' instead of Racing )?
> 
> Yup, no longer afk guys.



Yeah sure thing. Will do.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

who wants to make a quick 5 bucks by making me a new sigpic and avatar? PM me


----------



## panchoman (Oct 23, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks mdsx!!! I'll use it for now but do me a favor, instead of the "G" can you use an apostrophe( Racin' instead of Racing )?
> 
> Yup, no longer afk guys.



good to have you back... unfortunantly, didn't make any progress on the tables, but i did make progress elsewhere.. 

Inioch, here is the final compiled version of your sig, sorry it took a while, been extremely busy, but here you go


----------



## panchoman (Oct 23, 2010)

and now for the big announcement,

PSD DRIVE IS BACK\


Still in testing & set up phase, before it goes full power, but it'll be completely operational in a couple of days.. 

so here's what i need: 

ALL Artists MUST PM me with a password that they would like for their access to the psd drive. as well as what os they are on. 



Also, a completely new back-end for the request system and first page is in the works


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 23, 2010)

pancho - how long you been back round these parts, man?  Thought you had left for good 

It's not like I have any room to talk, either - drama around these boards has been necessitating me taking a "holiday" from TPU every few months.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 23, 2010)

How about this Jr?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 23, 2010)

Sweet!!! Thanks man!!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 23, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> pancho - how long you been back round these parts, man?  Thought you had left for good
> 
> It's not like I have any room to talk, either - drama around these boards has been necessitating me taking a "holiday" from TPU every few months.



I was never truely gone.. always been lurking in the shadows, the drama and politics here has caused me to be silent quite a bit, but i still am obligated to GAU & finishing up the psu guide.. so still around man  you'll see me over here a lot


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2010)

We have politics here? I wanna run for office!!! really man the only politics here are when you get busted for doing something against forum rules and you get infracted.The only reason your silent is because your emo.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 24, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> We have politics here? I wanna run for office!!! really man the only politics here are when you get busted for doing something against forum rules and you get infracted.The only reason your silent is because your emo.



dude! you don't know how hard you made me laugh -- totally made my day! 

i'm no where CLOSE to emo, not on tpu, not in life.. remember when i was a post whore with like 45 ppd? ROFLMAO 



as for politics, it's not synomous with government lol.. theres plenty of other types of politics, such as familiopolitics. 

as for the politics here, it's quite interesting, but it closely follows a bureocratic dictatorship if i was to take a good guess


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 24, 2010)

at least you got some enjoyment out of it,i know i did


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 24, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sweet!!! Thanks man!!



 Your welcome!  Glad you like it!


Anyone wants a sig or avatar, let me know!


----------



## Techtu (Oct 24, 2010)

I have one for you guys  if it can be done by tomorrow that is :/

Anyway's my sister's bank account got hacked due to some virus she had, almost took £18,000 from her account but the bank realised something wasn't right so it's been sorted, anyway's I've re-installed Windows and upgraded her security but now I'd like a nice wallpaper for her laptop to remind her of this incident everytime she looks at her screen 

so anything along the lines of some hacker/hacked style wallpaper would be great, like maybe showing the sum of £18,000 aswel haha, I've not given much to go on I know, but I am open to suggestion's/idea's of any choice 

Screen res: 1366 x 768


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I have one for you guys  if it can be done by tomorrow that is :/
> 
> Anyway's my sister's bank account got hacked due to some virus she had, almost took £18,000 from her account but the bank realised something wasn't right so it's been sorted, anyway's I've re-installed Windows and upgraded her security but now I'd like a nice wallpaper for her laptop to remind her of this incident everytime she looks at her screen
> 
> ...



ouch that sucks, 

if she's not very tech smart, here's one that'll creep the fuck out of her,

hide all of her dektop icons, and then put the attached wallpaper,

the sheer inability to click off on a huge error box should be funny to watch.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 25, 2010)

panchoman said:


> ouch that sucks,
> 
> if she's not very tech smart, here's one that'll creep the fuck out of her,
> 
> hide all of her dektop icons, and then put the attached wallpaper,



Haha, that'll certainly give her another shock I'm sure 

... Thanks


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Haha, that'll certainly give her another shock I'm sure
> 
> ... Thanks



no problem


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Your welcome!  Glad you like it!
> 
> 
> Anyone wants a sig or avatar, let me know!



could do with a avatar replacement actually, maybe some cool weather related avatar with my name? something nice, like awesome amounts of thunder


----------



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2010)

panchoman said:


> could do with a avatar replacement actually, maybe some cool weather related avatar with my name? something nice, like awesome amounts of thunder



Yeah, the bitch in your avie is getting a little bit of a gut. 

OK, down to business.  Here is the OP for the thread in the WCG sub-forum which requests submissions for an ad graphic promoting TPU.  For your convenience I've reproduced it below.



> We're going to have an ad on Free-DC for the next year and we need a nice graphic.  For those of you who are not into either folding or crunching - you will burn in hell for all eternity.  That aside, many of you know that Free-DC is a site that keeps track of the mind numbing amount of member stats generated by World Community Grid and Folding@Home.  Phil, the guy who runs the site does this out the goodness of his heart and, more importantly, out of his own pocket.  Buying a graphic to be displayed on his site is our way of both saying thanks and promoting TPU.
> 
> The graphic needs to be 180x180 pixels.  There is zero flexibility regarding the width but the height can be a little more if you need the space for your creative vision.  Of course it can also be a little less as to both if that works out better.
> 
> ...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, the bitch in your avie is getting a little bit of a gut.
> 
> OK, down to business.  Here is the OP for the thread in the WCG sub-forum which requests submissions for an ad graphic promoting TPU.  For your convenience I've reproduced it below.



Alright, nice project to work on! How long do we have?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2010)

panchoman said:


> Alright, nice project to work on! How long do we have?



I think PVT already got it handled.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think PVT already got it handled.



Yep


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yep



Damn that was fast! Not what I had in mind, but looks awesome! 

Jr, I need to see you, imma try and get you sometime tommorow


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 27, 2010)

Can some one add me to the 1st page list of artists? 

And also update the 2nd post as i have already finished my job on making the avatar for Jr.

Thanks.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Can some one add me to the 1st page list of artists?
> 
> And also update the 2nd post as i have already finished my job on making the avatar for Jr.
> 
> Thanks.



for the artists, watch your pm for that bit  

for 2nd post, i'll update it in a few, 

coupe of major updates coming up


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2010)

panchoman said:


> *Current jobs being worked on:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



updated, 

PVT, just drop some updates on how the pending ones are going, so that i can update  

We're working on completely revamping on the backend of things, so things will be getting better  

PSD Drive will be operational at full speed soon! still working out some kinks...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 28, 2010)

panchoman said:


> updated,
> 
> PVT, just drop some updates on how the pending ones are going, so that i can update
> 
> ...



Reverze never got back to me, and Athlon is done.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like a new sig please, and possibly a matching avvy?

I like the idea of the mouse with "Razor" sharp teeth, so if something of that could be included would be great, I like the idea of the my motherboard showing in my sig aswel so maybe a new updated pic of this for the background of the sig? I'd also like it to be a smooth transition between the edge of the boarders and the natural TPU background colour - I'm not so keen on the straight lined very defined/simple finish.

as for the rest I will leave it up to whoever take's this on and/or talk to you as it progresses so we can keep track on how its looking.

Thanks in advance guys 

I'm sure I had one made awhile back but I'm pretty sure it got deleted when W1zzard lost about 30 hours or so worth of the site.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2010)

*100th page!*​



Okay, So a couple of things in this post, 

First off, 

I'd like to introduce the newest addition to the the GAU team: 

Mdsx1950!

Welcome to the team! 

Second off, updated the 1st couple of posts, beta testing a new concept in the 1st post, so excuse the ugliness. 



panchoman said:


> Current Members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Third off, 
an update of the que, which can be found on the first page.



panchoman said:


> *Current jobs being worked on:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




finally, mdsx, 
i've reassigned my avatar job to mrmcc for certain reasons, which don't have to do with you, so no offence please  

however, feel free to pick up techtu's request if you want ​


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2010)

need some feedback on these: 











(yes they are pure inverts of each other)

will be putting up the psd on the psd drive soon, 

psd drive should go live soon


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 30, 2010)

panchoman said:


> *100th page!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  And Congrats on 100 pages. 
I'm busy till Monday. Afterwards i'll pick up techtu's request if no one else has by then. 



panchoman said:


> need some feedback on these:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/Capture102.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/Capture103.jpg
> ...



Both of those look great. I like the Green one!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2010)

hmm always interesting to see what goes on here my skills dont really apply all that well though for these kinds of graphics lol


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Thank you!  And Congrats on 100 pages.
> I'm busy till Monday. Afterwards i'll pick up techtu's request if no one else has by then.
> 
> 
> ...



haha thanks, any suggestions, additions, etc? what about the like little thing before the text? 

also it'll be on the psd drive soon, so everyone can mess around with it.. i know jr is itching to play with it! 

as for color, it's quite an interesting phenomena actually, and i get it quite a lot. the original that i built was the red one. and it turns out the inverse of what i created ends up being better than the one i created. 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm always interesting to see what goes on here my skills dont really apply all that well though for these kinds of graphics lol



it's all good man, that's what we're here for! what kind of photoshopping do you do? 
(you don't know php by anychance do you?)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 30, 2010)

i do 3D work in Maya with some work done in Zbrush / Mudbox and for photoshop i pretty much just stick to textures for game meshes etc etc
 Fallout: New Vegas!

basically a far cry from website graphics / avatars / signatures and the like


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 31, 2010)

panchoman said:


> need some feedback on these:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/Capture102.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/Capture103.jpg
> ...



Nice logos very clean looking.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i do 3D work in Maya with some work done in Zbrush / Mudbox and for photoshop i pretty much just stick to textures for game meshes etc etc
> Fallout: New Vegas!
> 
> basically a far cry from website graphics / avatars / signatures and the like



that's awesome! swing by if you ever need any photoshop help! also, feel free to show us some of your work! i'd love to see some of the amazing 3d objects you make! 



Craigleberry said:


> Nice logos very clean looking.



thanks! can't wait to see what you do with the logo! same with jr! 

here's some progress i made, 






been playing with the vines.. kind of a love hate relationship really, cause i like the vines, but i think they take away too much from the background.. 






same thing with adding a foreground set of abstracts.. definently pops, but makes the rest of the abstracts and hard work on the background seem forgotton..







got rid of the weird alien thingy and evaluating replacing it with maybe the tpu logo, what do you think? maybe make the logo bigger? 


just a color scheme test as well, if inverted colors are the desired result.. 






a shoddy invert, but hit me with your feedback! 

thanks!

edit: 






this is a pure invert. it looks cool, but i think a blue tpu logo is too much for people to handle


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 2, 2010)

This one looks great. 

Has anyone picked up Techtu's request?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> This one looks great.
> 
> Has anyone picked up Techtu's request?




Thanks!, any more crits, let me know! looking for a lot of feedback! 

also, the psd's are all up on psd drive, i'll catch you to speed on the drive, so then i'd love to see what you do with the logo  


as for techtu's request, it's still open, you want to pick it up?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 2, 2010)

panchoman said:


> any more crits, let me know! looking for a lot of feedback!



I like the one MDSX pointed out too, but I think you should change a few things maybe, 



Spoiler



for example the neon line going across the bottom I think it should be the same colour (or as close as) to the yellow in the TechPowerUp! banner + add some spark's to it just as you have the TPU logo


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm for the one mdsx says also man.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 2, 2010)

panchoman said:


> as for techtu's request, it's still open, you want to pick it up?



Yeah i think i will.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 2, 2010)

I reckon they all look good. What do you guys think of my new avatar?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Ha, it looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2010)

I love the new ava Craig!

Here's my take on the banner:


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 2, 2010)

panchoman said:


> *100th page!*​i've reassigned my avatar job to mrmcc for certain reasons, which don't have to do with you, so no offence please



I question your judgement, but I will start working on this asap.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm for the one mdsx says also man.



YOU! holy shit man! where have you been! haven't seen you in forever! nice to see you again! how you been? 



mdsx1950 said:


> Yeah i think i will.



alright cool, will update the que soon.



Craigleberry said:


> I reckon they all look good. What do you guys think of my new avatar?



its awesome ! just some crits: maybe slide the car down a bit so that the text doesn't overlap, and also, remove the white bar at the bottom? looks weird.. 



JrRacinFan said:


> I love the new ava Craig!
> 
> Here's my take on the banner:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/Capture013.jpg



i like! great color scheme! what do you think about incorporating the tpu logo? I put the psd with the tpu logo up on the drive too.  go ahead and drop your psd on the drive too.. 



Mr McC said:


> I question your judgement, but I will start working on this asap.



lol sorry, everyday im like imma write my pms, imma write my pms, imma write my pms, but i never do.. look out for some arriving in your inbox soon..


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys..I made a promise to panch a couple weeks ago that I'd be back. Well here I am..and this time Im here to stay. I realized that I need this place in my life haha.

This is LONGGG overdue and I feel awful about it but it took so fucking long to find the old stuff and redo it. I hope this is good for ya Mussels: 



Pancho..your doing great things man! 

Send a project my way! 

EDIT: Im pretty sure I got out all of the bugs and loopholes but the more eyes the better. It would be great if ome of you could parouse our site for any mistakes. I have gotten 4 requests through this site in the past 3 weeks so people are finding it somehow! The URL: www.graphicartistsunited.com
   - Thanks


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> Hey guys..I made a promise to panch a couple weeks ago that I'd be back. Well here I am..and this time Im here to stay. I realized that I need this place in my life haha.
> 
> This is LONGGG overdue and I feel awful about it but it took so fucking long to find the old stuff and redo it. I hope this is good for ya Mussels:
> 
> ...



holy shit man! that's amazing! first cold storm, now you! 

totally made my day! 

really glad to have to you back on board man! Gau is starting to feel more and more like it was when it started!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> EDIT: Im pretty sure I got out all of the bugs and loopholes but the more eyes the better. It would be great if ome of you could parouse our site for any mistakes. I have gotten 4 requests through this site in the past 3 weeks so people are finding it somehow! The URL: www.graphicartistsunited.com
> - Thanks



totally, 

everyone, please visit the awesome site that skykast has put together for us! 

once again, it is at: 

www.graphicartistsunited.com


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 2, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> I have gotten 4 requests through this site in the past 3 weeks so people are finding it somehow!



Ummm I may or may not be guilty of sharing the URL at another forum


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2010)

panchoman said:


> http://www.panchoman.co.cc/gau/1.jpg
> 
> Current Members:
> 
> ...





panchoman said:


> *Current jobs being worked on:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





updated  

hey pvt, can you do be a favour? can you pm reverze and figured out what to do with that request? it's just kinda been stuck up there for a while..  i'll check with freaksavior about hisrequest.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok I just uploaded my second Avatar. Going to up it to the PSD drive too. Now to make me a matching sig


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Just wanted to say PVTcaboose is the best artist in this thread if you need something done fast go to him.



Awww! Someone's gotta crush


----------



## Techtu (Nov 2, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Awww! Someone's gotta crush



.... 

Your avatar is first class


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Awww! Someone's gotta crush





Techtu said:


> ....
> 
> Your avatar is first class



Or being a hater....


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Or being a hater....



Dude we ain't hating... i just think it's cute is all


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (Nov 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Or being a hater....



No hating... I think it's great that we're seeing people point out their favourite artist's! for one it's almost see it as a kind of advertising, the artist and getting his/her name out there by the means of the work he/she has produced already for others. 

It just made me chuckle to what Garyinhere wrote.




panchoman said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/Capture125.jpg



Awww now I feel bad ...


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> PVT is a close personal friend of mine,he made my website banners and my avatars thats why i think he is leet.we may even have children together



who the chick and who's the butch?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 2, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> who the chick and who's the butch?



your the chick... wink wink


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2010)

PWNED lol... i deserved that lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> PVT is a close personal friend of mine,he made my website banners and my avatars thats why i think he is leet.we may even have children together





garyinhere said:


> who the chick and who's the butch?


LOL ....

I knew that and my post was partially intended as a joke back. Don't worry everything's cool here


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 2, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Ummm I may or may not be guilty of sharing the URL at another forum



haha nice, thanks man



AthlonX2 said:


> Just wanted to say PVTcaboose is the best artist in this thread if you need something done fast go to him.



ouch.. haha nah  we know its true


@Panch - set me up with a job, im free


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2010)

@athlonx2, now that you've said that, i think we should give your banner design project to pvt  what do you think jr? 

@skykast, you can see if mdsx needs help with techtu's request or you can work on the gau logo, i'll probably put up how to set up the psd drive tutorial in a bit, so that we can get everyone live on the drive


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2010)

panchoman said:


> @athlonx2, now that you've said that, i think we should give your banner design project to pvt  what do you think jr?



Yup & get with me on Gtalk if you got a moment.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 3, 2010)

Feedback appreciated on my new avatar/sig combo


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Feedback appreciated on my new avatar/sig combo



make the girl bigger in the sig  

maybe remove the girl from the avvy alltogether? girl looks too small in the avatar..


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks good... the sig pic kinda clashes with the forum background though... might change the color... besides that looks great!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah looks good to me also maybe a hotter bitch like elisha cuthbert


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 3, 2010)

No the girl stays
#Edit# Work is on the GAU Drive

Check out the car.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Techtu, I created a signature according to your preference 

Give me some feedback  






HIGH RES


----------



## Techtu (Nov 3, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Hey Techtu, I created a signature according to your preference
> 
> Give me some feedback
> 
> ...



That's awesome!! 

Thanks alot 

... Now I await for my avvy 

EDIT: Maybe change the font to something abit more Gothic like? and round the edges please of the sig/avvy.


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 3, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I created a signature according to your preference


 
And you done geat job with it too. I like the carbon fibre touch. 

I am going to make a request myself now. I need someone that is good at drawing cartoons. I am after one cartoon drawing for a personal project that I am working on. If you can help me feel free to pm.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 4, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> And you done geat job with it too. I like the carbon fibre touch.
> 
> I am going to make a request myself now. I need someone that is good at drawing cartoons. I am after one cartoon drawing for a personal project that I am working on. If you can help me feel free to pm.








looking nice though! & welcome to the photoshop addiction  

@mdsx, a nice rounded square tool with a good bevel should do the trick! 

Also for the gau logo, taking font suggestions.. 

@mr mcc, looks nice! i like it quite a bit! but can you get me the theme that i requested for too  ( sorry for making you do extra work )


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 4, 2010)

It shows that bad eh hehehe. Yeah It is fun thats for sure.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 4, 2010)

Techtu said:


> That's awesome!!
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> ...



Glad you like it  And yeah i'll get down to it. 



Craigleberry said:


> And you done geat job with it too. I like the carbon fibre touch.



Thank you! 



panchoman said:


> @mdsx, a nice rounded square tool with a good bevel should do the trick!



Yeah!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 4, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Glad you like it  And yeah i'll get down to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you drop the psd on the drive, i'll take care of it for you


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 4, 2010)

Here it is. Round edges and a gothic font.






High Res


----------



## Techtu (Nov 4, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Here it is. Round edges and a gothic font.
> 
> http://i897.photobucket.com/albums/ac171/mdsx1950/SigREMini.png?t=1288840297
> High Res
> http://i897.photobucket.com/albums/ac171/mdsx1950/SigRE.png?t=1288840298



Thanks 

.. Sorry to be a pain in the backside but could you higher the "M4A87TD EVO" so there is the same space between the top and the bottom, between the sig and the writing


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 4, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Thanks
> 
> .. Sorry to be a pain in the backside but could you higher the "M4A87TD EVO" so there is the same space between the top and the bottom, between the sig and the writing



Lol  no worries. Yeah i'll do that. And about your avatar.. How about "L" with a carbon fibre background and some effects?

EDIT - 

The adjusted sigs.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 4, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Lol  no worries. Yeah i'll do that. And about your avatar.. How about "L" with a carbon fibre background and some effects?
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> ...



Yep that concept would be fine for my avvy 

...again, not to be a pain but I've just noticed the AMD x6 log isn't exactly centre  ... would you kindly?


... on the upside I am a good critter


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 4, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Yep that concept would be fine for my avvy
> 
> ...again, not to be a pain but I've just noticed the AMD x6 log isn't exactly centre  ... would you kindly?
> 
> ...



Damn you  LOL

I made an avatar and re-adjusted the AMD logo.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 4, 2010)

okay, here's a little interesting something-something, 

i have a software up and running (well kind of) that claims it's capable of taking small images and extrapolating them to the point where they can like 7x the size and not get pixelated, blurry, and retain details.. 

anyone have anything that would like to provide a pic or anything that they need to extrapolated? really can't wait to try this software!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah dude, give it a try with this one, ive always wanted a bigger version of it



whats the program called?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 5, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> yeah dude, give it a try with this one, ive always wanted a bigger version of it
> 
> View attachment 38786
> 
> whats the program called?




what size are you looking for? aim for less than 10x size ( so if it's 100x100, request less than 1000x1000 ) 

i will spread the love if it works


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2010)

panchoman said:


> what size are you looking for? aim for less than 10x size ( so if it's 100x100, request less than 1000x1000 )
> 
> i will spread the love if it works



Do 450x450 or 600x600 just to keep it scaled properly.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2010)

how about 750x750 and if possible 1050x1050

thats 5x bigger and 7x bigger

i wouldnt mind using it as a background

thanks man


----------



## panchoman (Nov 5, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> how about 750x750 and if possible 1050x1050
> 
> thats 5x bigger and 7x bigger
> 
> ...



sure sure, 

will have something for you by tommorow or late tonight (depends on how tired i am) 

gotta get the software up and running first  


and if it works, i will be sharing the love!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2010)

awesome..im curious about this


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm really curious too. I've been searching for a software like this for ages.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 5, 2010)

this can be dont in photoshop but its extremely tedious and takes a long time and is very hard haha


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2010)

To all photoshoppers:  

Please make holiday themed avatars to get everyone into the mood.  

That is all.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2010)

competition: make mussels an avatar that is christmas-sy, funny, and somewhat insane. (please draw your mind to my previous one of a crab with a monacle and pimp hat smoking a cigar for a reference)


prize: i use the avatar.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 5, 2010)

@ PVT done. That is all.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 5, 2010)

@skykast, take a look! 

for the 750 image, i scaled it as is, but the image was blurry to start with, so for the 1050, i used the program's built in sharpner to sharpen and scale.. 

what do you think?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> To all photoshoppers:
> 
> Please make holiday themed avatars to get everyone into the mood.
> 
> That is all.



kinda early, but it's all good  

will get around to making mine soon enough  




Mussels said:


> competition: make mussels an avatar that is christmas-sy, funny, and somewhat insane. (please draw your mind to my previous one of a crab with a monacle and pimp hat smoking a cigar for a reference)
> 
> 
> prize: i use the avatar.



is a thank you included in the prize?  lol 

anyway, that sounds like a really fun project! can't wait to see what people come up with.


i give the software another run and enlarged the gau logo by 10x for the luls, check this out, it's a 20 mb file that spans 104 inches by 28 inches.. imagine if i had built it with a better resolution


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## panchoman (Nov 6, 2010)

okay, so i've been debating between modifying the current logo to chrismasify it, or to completely build a new one from the ground up, 

here's the 2 things i've come up with playing with the logo: 






and  






but i just don't feel good with these... 
thinking we might need to build a new christmas logo completely from the ground up, and save the current one for after holidays.. what do you guys think? 

also, the inverts do look awesome of the above two.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 6, 2010)

panchoman said:


> okay, so i've been debating between modifying the current logo to chrismasify it, or to completely build a new one from the ground up,
> 
> here's the 2 things i've come up with playing with the logo:
> 
> ...




The top one looks really good.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 6, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> The top one looks really good.



Agreed, but I think the bottom one has more of a Christmas theme.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe some Christmas balls on the top one and all will be good then?.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 6, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Maybe some Christmas balls on the top one and all will be good then?.



... and/or a Christmas hat on the TPU logo 

Maybe Panchoman will give it a try but with the sounds of it he's set on making a new one from scratch... you could always do it yourself and see what people think afterwards.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 6, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Maybe some Christmas balls on the top one and all will be good then?.



you mean bells right? thought of that, like a nice little border with holly and bells, but not sure if that'd look good 



Techtu said:


> ... and/or a Christmas hat on the TPU logo
> 
> Maybe Panchoman will give it a try but with the sounds of it he's set on making a new one from scratch... you could always do it yourself and see what people think afterwards.



thought of that too, i wanted to incorporate a chrismtas hat somewhere, and thought of putting it on the tpu logo, but really didn't get around to it, will be putting that on if i do continue with this branch.. 

however, you're right that i am feeling like we need a fresh build, i think this logo is great as it is, but not sure if it really should be christmasified, since with just color changes, it looks cool, but doesn't really conver the mood & feel as well.. 

of course craig, i've got this on the psd drive if you want to go with it  

otherwise i was imagining more of a white christmas kind of theme for a fresh build, but might save the snow and stuff for later on, in like january or something.. 

so could go with a nice like all out christmas theme, was thinking of maybe asking sky to see if he wanted to take that.. 

what do you guys think?

also, what do you think about the imagine resize software? i think it's quite cool  (it's on the psd drive too, called genuine fractals)


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 7, 2010)

panchoman said:


> you mean bells right?



I mean balls....


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2010)

lol i see! i think i'll see if sky can come up with a nice little christmasy logo for us..


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2010)

hey Pancho that program is pretty amazing! Thanks dude.

and I'd be honored to work on the christmas logo 

i dont think ill be able to start tonight though because im about to hop in the car and meet some friends at GameStop for the COD: Black Ops release haha


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 10, 2010)

gloss white trim please


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 10, 2010)

There is something wrong with that car dude. It has not got a steering wheel...... 
So you asking for someone to change the interior to white yeah?


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 10, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> There is something wrong with that car dude. It has not got a steering wheel......
> So you asking for someone to change the interior to white yeah?



 not Australian 

The vinyl is peeling already :/


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> [url]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Audi%20A4/th_1ed68230.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Audi%20A4/th_8a57cf63.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



what exactly do you mean "white trim" 

seems like everyone just got busy, as i have lol, i'll do it, once i understand what you want exactly..


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 13, 2010)

So the "carbon fiber" is the trim, It's peeling off and it super annoying so I was thinking of painting them gloss white but I don't know how it would look. Problem with that is if I do not like them, that's a good chunk of $$ audi wants for the trim.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 13, 2010)

ah i see, alright i'll get around to it.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 14, 2010)

really shoddy job, but what do you think?


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 14, 2010)

@ Panchoman its better than my first go. I have not been game to try again since


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 14, 2010)

panchoman said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101113/Capture156.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101113/Capture157.jpg
> 
> really shoddy job, but what do you think?



Doesn't look to bad.  looks more of a flat white though


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Doesn't look to bad.  looks more of a flat white though



yeah you're right.. i gotta figure out to make it all glossy.. i gotta recreate though, cause i lost the psds =/, will around to it soon..


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 15, 2010)

panchoman said:


> yeah you're right.. i gotta figure out to make it all glossy.. i gotta recreate though, cause i lost the psds =/, will around to it soon..



Thanks for doing this


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 19, 2010)

Checking in to see if anyone would like a sig made.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 23, 2010)

okay guys, 

sorry for disappearing again.. just a lotttttt of work for me to catch up on. will have some free time over the weekend though, so i'll see if i can get your request done freak..

wake up guys! what's with all of the dullness here!


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok ok I'm awake and am requesting my current sig to be updated to fit in with the holidays coming up  

... or it could be a totally new sig but inspired by my current sig.... the choice is yours.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 23, 2010)

panchoman said:


> okay guys,
> 
> sorry for disappearing again.. just a lotttttt of work for me to catch up on. will have some free time over the weekend though, so i'll see if i can get your request done freak..
> 
> wake up guys! what's with all of the dullness here!



Cool  no worries man


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## panchoman (Nov 30, 2010)

anybody there? 

come on guys! it's holiday season! where is everybody!


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 30, 2010)

Still waiting on my gloss white trim


----------



## Techtu (Nov 30, 2010)

panchoman said:


> anybody there?
> 
> come on guys! it's holiday season! where is everybody!





Techtu said:


> Ok ok I'm awake and am requesting my current sig to be updated to fit in with the holidays coming up
> 
> ... or it could be a totally new sig but inspired by my current sig.... the choice is yours.



I'm already waiting


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 2, 2010)

Could someone put a christmas tree in the background of my avatar? Or give one of the dudes in the back a santa outfit?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 10, 2010)

panchoman said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101113/Capture156.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101113/Capture157.jpg
> 
> really shoddy job, but what do you think?



wow nice work


----------



## panchoman (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay guys, just a big general statement.. it seems like all of us just really caught up with everything.. i'm dealing with a massive hard drive failure, and final exams, and my guess is that pvt and sky are also busy with schooling and finals. Jr is busy with his life and hopefully he'll be back with us soon  

also, a shout out to craigleberry. He is also busy, but with a much happier occasion: his dog (a bull terrier i think..) just had a bunch of babies, so he's been caught up with that. congratulations to you craigle! 



Techtu said:


> Ok ok I'm awake and am requesting my current sig to be updated to fit in with the holidays coming up
> 
> ... or it could be a totally new sig but inspired by my current sig.... the choice is yours.



who did you current sig? pvt right? my guess is that he'll be back soon, and if not, i'll see if i can obtain the psd from him once i'm done with my exams. 



freaksavior said:


> Still waiting on my gloss white trim



passed it on to jr, he'll be able to put a gloos on it way better than me  



cadaveca said:


> Could someone put a christmas tree in the background of my avatar? Or give one of the dudes in the back a santa outfit?



do you have a psd for it? did someone from the team do it for you? or did you just conjure it up in paint? also, which do you prefer, the tree or the santa? 



micropage7 said:


> wow nice work



thanks  

so once again guys, i'm busy for like another week, but after that, we'll get everything rolling!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 15, 2010)

I got another request
http://67.18.96.42/~ahorsley/Shay
if you want to download them all at once http://67.18.96.42/~ahorsley/Shay.zip
make the fog lamp area black  please


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2010)

@sneddenraj

Here's a zip file of your sigpic.  Enjoy!
Quick preview:





Sorry guys I am going to have to go on hiatus still. Still very very busy with the holidays and such. Sorry


----------



## panchoman (Dec 31, 2010)

panchoman said:


> *Current jobs being worked on:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rebuilt the que. 
-Purged stuck requests, if I deleted in error, please let me know. 
-Those that have "Do you still want it" Please respond in order to have it processed. 

Update on stuff: 

So i'm still dealing with Hard drive failure on my laptop and motherboard failure on my desktop, on top of personal issues, so i'm currently stuck with no photoshop and a lot of shit to do. so sorry about that. Jr will be processing some requests if he's able to. 

*ANY AND ALL AVALIABLE ARTISTS SHOULD HELP OUT! COME ON GUYS! *


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm here awaiting small projects over the next week or 2. Sigpics, avatars, maybe a couple logos. . . . . .

@freaksavior

Still working on it. Expect something before Monday.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 31, 2010)

nice, nice big  for anyone who give their time to make it


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry i haven't been around lately. I'll be free after the 3rd of January  So if there is anyone who wants an avatar and/or a signature pic. PM me.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 1, 2011)

mdsx1950 said:


> Sorry i haven't been around lately. I'll be free after the 3rd of January  So if there is anyone who wants an avatar and/or a signature pic. PM me.



great to have you back mdsx! 

Happy new year guys! Lets let GAU get even better this year!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 13, 2011)

Need a new sig!! 

Switched to an AMD setup.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 13, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Need a new sig!!
> 
> Switched to an AMD setup.



Cool cool, added you to the que, 

details? style? color scheme? preferred artist? do you like your current sig? who made it? 

i finally got my laptop back up and running (desktop is still being shitty) and got photoshop installed.. just gotta get all of my addons and stuff going..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2011)

Count me on top of it. Pancho,I need for you to get with me on Gtalk.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 13, 2011)

panchoman said:


> *Current jobs being worked on:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



updated que.. techtu and cadaveca, your response is neccessary to release your jobs for processing.. freaksavior, we'll get you soon enough, and cddude55, you're on que position 3 now  



JrRacinFan said:


> Count me on top of it. Pancho,I need for you to get with me on Gtalk.



roger that


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 13, 2011)

panchoman said:


> Cool cool, added you to the que,
> 
> details? style? color scheme? preferred artist? do you like your current sig? who made it?
> 
> i finally got my laptop back up and running (desktop is still being shitty) and got photoshop installed.. just gotta get all of my addons and stuff going..



Awesome!

Don't have any particular style preference, i do like my current sig syle and wouldn't mind the new sig being in a similar style. craigleberry did my current sig and did a great job, wouldn't mind having him again, though i really don't have a preference as all you guys do very good jobs.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 13, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Don't have any particular style preference, i do like my current sig syle and wouldn't mind the new sig being in a similar style. craigleberry did my current sig and did a great job, wouldn't mind having him again, though i really don't have a preference as all you guys do very good jobs.



okay sounds good, jr will be working with you, craig's a bit busy with his bulldog giving birth and what not, but i'm sure he'll be back soon, and maybe even collaborate, untill then, jr will take great care of you.. 


freak, i'm going to pick up your 2 jobs from jr, which one do you want me to work on first?


que update btw:



panchoman said:


> *Current jobs being worked on:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2011)

Here you are CDdude....





Attached the PSD in a zip.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here you are CDdude....
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40147&stc=1&d=1294937005
> 
> Attached the PSD in a zip.



Looks great Jr!!!

Good job and thanks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2011)

Also gave your ava a new look. If you don't like it that's fine.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Also gave your ava a new look. If you don't like it that's fine.



Awesome touch-up's man!! I shall be using it!!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 13, 2011)

panchoman said:


> okay sounds good, jr will be working with you, craig's a bit busy with his bulldog giving birth and what not, but i'm sure he'll be back soon, and maybe even collaborate, untill then, jr will take great care of you..
> 
> 
> freak, i'm going to pick up your 2 jobs from jr, which one do you want me to work on first?
> ...



 Graphic Artists United™ -- Graphics Request Threa...

do that one first please


----------



## panchoman (Jan 13, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Graphic Artists United™ -- Graphics Request Threa...
> 
> do that one first please




roger that.. gimme a day or 2


----------



## panchoman (Jan 13, 2011)

just spraying on some primer, is this the area you're looking to get painted?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah pretty much. 

if you google audi a4 b7 sline and look at the fog light area, that is what I am thinking. 
Bumper is different on s-line an non and thats what I want to see


----------



## panchoman (Jan 15, 2011)

okay, got the matte paint on, tell me what you think: 






it's not very "sharp".. pen tool with my touchpad really sucked lol.. i had to go in and hand tool just about everything with a paint brush & eraser =/


----------



## panchoman (Jan 15, 2011)

playing round with some lighting effects... 







gonna call it a day today.. i'm quite busy over the weekend, but should be free monday... will be waiting for your feedback untill then..


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks man, I like it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah. That's looking REALLY nice.

@CDdude55

Try this out.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 20, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Thanks man, I like it.



awesome... i'll get to the carbon fiber one in a couple o days..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2011)

This is for Josh154.

Avatar





Sigpic





Here's an alternate version of the above.





Attached is both of these pics and the psd's. Enjoy!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Jr!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome! Use the avatar, it will get rid of the white border in your current one.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 22, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Welcome! Use the avatar, it will get rid of the white border in your current one.



Ahh okay thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2011)

You're very welcome. As you can see I updated mine. Needed a change.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2011)

panchoman said:


> awesome... i'll get to the carbon fiber one in a couple o days..



Thanks man  no rush on it


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 22, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> You're very welcome. As you can see I updated mine. Needed a change.



Yours look's great man! What programs and what not do you need to do this stuff?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yours look's great man! What programs and what not do you need to do this stuff?



I use Photoshop CS2 9.0.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 22, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> This is for Josh154.
> 
> Avatar
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40330&stc=1&d=1295721291
> ...



looks really nice jr! 



freaksavior said:


> Thanks man  no rush on it



sounds good, will get it to in a few days hopefully


----------



## panchoman (Jan 26, 2011)

anyone want to build me an avatar, sig or both? really need to change them...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 26, 2011)

What were you looking for Panch? Hit me up on a PM.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 28, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What were you looking for Panch? Hit me up on a PM.



completely up to you! let your imagination run wild 

not looking for a spec sig though.. only restriction   don't really have decent enough specs to show off lmao


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 28, 2011)

Im back. Well almost. We have a litter of puppies and have been rather busy with them. good to see lots of new sigs everywhere.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 28, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Im back. Well almost. We have a litter of puppies and have been rather busy with them. good to see lots of new sigs everywhere.



awesome! great to have you back man!


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 28, 2011)

Off to bed now though it is 1 in the morning here


----------



## panchoman (Jan 28, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Off to bed now though it is 1 in the morning here



dang man! get some sleep! send some pics tommorow


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

Id like to put in a request for a custom sig. (since i fail at photoshop) What i want is pretty basic i guess but I have a few more funky ideas in mind but for starters....


I want Half this pic:






kinda faded into the right handside of the sig where it is most darkest...






I also want more emphasis on the light from the eyes (for the face pic). I wanted to throw in some smoke effects but that might look really really crap. but for starters thats what i want to see first.

if you have any ideas of your own that you think would go nice. please throw them in and let me see


----------



## panchoman (Jan 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id like to put in a request for a custom sig. (since i fail at photoshop) What i want is pretty basic i guess but I have a few more funky ideas in mind but for starters....
> 
> 
> I want Half this pic:
> ...




you got the original psd on you? and when you mean half.. do you mean left half, right half, top half, bottom half, diagonal half, or center half? lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry PSD?? not familiar with photoshop talk 


I want the Image faded in from left to right but from from right to left might be a nice idea but I think it would clash with the other side of the sig


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

another example would be this:






notice how the face is in different shades of light etc etc.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry PSD?? not familiar with photoshop talk
> 
> 
> I want the Image faded in from left to right but from from right to left might be a nice idea but I think it would clash with the other side of the sig



lol alright,

PSD is the proprietary photoshop format that saves raw data (layers, adjustments etc) of the project... i was looking for the PSD for the part of the sig you had already done.. that way i can play with the layers you were working with, and mess with their individual settings and so forth..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

Like that?!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

panchoman said:


> lol alright,
> 
> PSD is the proprietary photoshop format that saves raw data (layers, adjustments etc) of the project... i was looking for the PSD for the part of the sig you had already done.. that way i can play with the layers you were working with, and mess with their individual settings and so forth..



well - I didnt really mess with the original Image, all i did was cut, paste and resize - if you want a larger version of the pic i can upload one



JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110128/Capture039.jpg
> 
> Like that?!



Very similar like that but instead of having a full face on the right hand side - more of a fade to black half face. but nice first try. it gives me a general idea of what im looking at


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

See my above edit Freedom. I can still remove emphasis on both eyes and instead have only one showing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

that already looks quite good. Keep that one for now - and do another where you remove one eye (lol)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry I like to edit my posts alot. xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

hmmm. lookin good but try reversing the face to the fade is to the right handside.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hmmm. lookin good but try reversing the face to the fade is to the right handside.



No offense. It looks like poo with having the other image on the left hand side  But you be the judge ....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes it looks poo, but its still work in progress  now push that face right up to the edge (on the right handside) and tell me what you think


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks alright. Guess its just the extra "space' that makes it look gross. Well, what else do you want with this? I pesonally like both eyes showing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

well keep both eyes showing then  hmmm. I was thinking of maybe adding a slight blur effect close to the eyes  so it would seem like its moving, but im not 100% sure.

any more ideas to funk it up some more??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh wait you said eyes only. LOL DUH!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the first one. thats a nice effect - Looks as if its shining through fog or something. but on the other hand I like the more detailed look of the 2nd one too  i cant decide lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

I can do ANYTHING with this I can make the eyes glow green instead. xD





Just let me know what you want.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

HAHA thats great!! I want put 1 in red and one in blue lol. I didnt know that messing with the eye colour was possible


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

Left pic greyscaled.

Yeah, really anything is possible.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

hmmm which do you think is better? red or blue eyes? I like the backlight effect of the bluelight but then again - everyone has blue backlights, and i want it to stand out a little more


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

I like UV!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I like UV!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110128/Capture051.jpg



Lol that looks wrong.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lol that looks wrong.



LOL. I just like colors that you wouldn't expect to see. I am just messing around with this, very good idea for a sigpic. I like it. Think i may change my own sigpic while Im at it. I need a refresh.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 29, 2011)

looking nice jr! good to see you having a lot of fun with this one! 

once you get shit nailed down in photoshop, you'll be like, hey like, this is a piece of cake, i can do w/e i want now... its an amazing feeling 

some thoughts: 

-try the threshold tool, might lead to some interesting results
-inverting always seems to have cool and interesting color effects...i would love to see what happens when this sig meets the photoshop color inverter  
-try some gradient effects maybe? kind of like with the terminator one.. 
-play with blending options... they are always fun  
-heres a big one: mess with the layer options (like screen, overlay, etc..) layering the layers with effects may lead to some very very interesting effects. 


my opinions: 

- like the face towards the edge.. not near the middle... 
-blur looks weird.. especially the full one.. i would think having everything crispy (blending options may help here) might make him look more villanous and evil and dark
--try to get the eyes more force and power not by making them huge globes of light, but try to them crispy, and use things like to saturation and blending options to make them stand out.. 
--when you do add a slight blur to the eyes to make them emanate with power, try to make it unidirectional.. like the beams of light only go out one way(not like laser vision though, that's over doing it), rather than in all directions like a light bulb.. i think if you do a radial or motion blur instead of gaussian, it may help.. 

looking good though!!


btw for the one with the red blue eyes: 

"hey look ma! i'm in 3d now!" lmao.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 3, 2011)

piercing eyes.. like they are just staring into you.. 





evil villanous shadow, covering half the face, but those evil piercing eyes still shining through, ready to destroy.. 






turned down the saturation on the background, to make the eyes and stuff stand out more.. 


thoughts?


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all, 

Just been looking through the Designs and was Wondering would it be possible to have a Sig and avatar Made up please ?

I dont mind which artist what does it, I have no ideas what so ever for the Avatar so you can go nuts on that : p , But for the Sig i have a Few Ideas.

Could someone Pm me if they can do this ? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've got kind of a bigger request than just an avatar or sig pic.  
My friends and I are working on creating a campus outreach event called Unite 2011.  I'm not sure what details you will need so I will list the basics followed by a rough idea of what we need.

I am also in desperate need of a web designer if you or anyone else you know would want to help out with this 

Details:

Unite 2011 gets its name from this being the first time that all of our campus ministry programs come together to put on one major event. We are working on a tag line in addition to the name: any suggestions are welcome.
Trying to get 2000+ audience
Will take place April, 2 2011
The even itself will have free food, live music and personal testimonies of who God is to those people along with a gospel presentation and worship response
There is a specified address that it will take place at but I will PM the artist what it is to protect the land-owner's privacy as much as possible
 There will also be a website that we can direct people to (address unknown atm again if you know a web designer looking for a project please get me into contact with him)

What I need from you:

A catchy logo displaying "Unite 2011" (artist discretion on design and colors.  It will be both in color and black and white printouts
A half sheet sized advertisement flyer displaying all pertinent information of the event that will be black and white only to pass out on campus to get the word out. 
Any sort of welcome banner design that can be displayed at the entrance welcoming people to Unite 2011

If anyone is interested in doing all or part of this please let me know as soon as possible (either through this thread or in PM) as we are now 1 month out from this starting and only 2 weeks out from advertising.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2011)

where can i get some awesome backgrounds for my eyefinity setup?

6144x1152 is my res


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2011)

I have already fulfilled jasper's request.

@virus
I'll throw a pm your way in a bit.

@Fits
Pick something and I can accomodate.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2011)

@Virus
Still have yet to create a matching avatar for you.

@Fits
Were you able to find anything or got any ideas? I am all ears man, just hit me up via txt/pm/gTalk.


----------



## Virus-j (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, Cheers JrRacinFan.

Also thanks for the Sig : )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2011)

Try this out. Might like this one. If you don't just give me some input in a PM.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 23, 2011)

Add me to the club, some of my work: 

After effects used some tutorials 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa1I9q1WmSM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F2N_hPdyD8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po8RfExc_Kc

Dp's:













  << Just for fun!


----------



## Techtu (Apr 24, 2011)

Could I request a new sig/avatar please guys?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 24, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Could I request a new sig/avatar please guys?



wat wuld u like?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmmm, something kind of similar to my current sig, but what I would like changed is the anime character and replaced by a few shots of my speaker/s (I'll provide these shortly) and possibly a different photo of my motherboard, I'll let you select this from the internet at your will  I'd like to keep the carbon fibre look on the sig + the AMD x6 logo + the motherboard model, please 

for the avatar you could use the current photo but make it look better in whatever way you please as long as it fits in with the sig you create 

EDIT: Here's the photo... it could do with reversing left to right as I think it would fit the sig better, is that ok?






Also very sorry for the photo size I didn't realise I took the camera out the other day so had changed the resolution.... Also ImageShack is slow :/


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 24, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Add me to the club, some of my work:
> 
> After effects used some tutorials
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa1I9q1WmSM
> ...



Damn.. That is some cool stuff, wish i had that skills. 
What is after effects?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for taking Techtu's request!  The help is appreciated! I acknowledge you as part of GAU.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 25, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Hmmm, something kind of similar to my current sig, but what I would like changed is the anime character and replaced by a few shots of my speaker/s (I'll provide these shortly) and possibly a different photo of my motherboard, I'll let you select this from the internet at your will  I'd like to keep the carbon fibre look on the sig + the AMD x6 logo + the motherboard model, please
> 
> for the avatar you could use the current photo but make it look better in whatever way you please as long as it fits in with the sig you create
> 
> ...



Hmm im semi confused. Re explain it a bit better!  What anime char would you like? and what about the text? Choose from: www.dafont.com

Hows that looking? It's nowhere near complete, but I need you to tell me what you want. I also honestly could not get it looking good by using the speaker as a background layer.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 25, 2011)

What are the mesurements (in px/pixels) for a sig?
I would like one, being a ninja/samurai sword with my name in the midle.. in japanese (i can help on that part - the japanese name). is this possible?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree, after reading back what I wrote I confused myself 

Basically I like what you've done so far although lets scrap the anime charaters all together I'd like something in place of that but as for what I'm struggling with... 

I think I'm liking the idea of using a mean photo of Darth Vader - possibly with a green light sabre so the light from that reflects onto/off his helmat & suit, I just think this would help highlight the image of Darth Vader as he's a pretty dark guy lol. 

The writing style could you try Fairy Dust please and then we'll see how it looks after those few changes 


Ohhh one more thing my currant AMD x6 logo has a green glow around it - I'd like to keep that aswel please, and maybe make the logo a little bit smaller too?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 25, 2011)

Techtu said:


> I agree, after reading back what I wrote I confused myself
> 
> Basically I like what you've done so far although lets scrap the anime charaters all together I'd like something in place of that but as for what I'm struggling with...
> 
> ...



Okie dokie. It's very hard to find a good pic of darth worthy of putting in the sig. Anyone else you would like to put in there? And also the fairy text doesn't help either. So its a new person to put into the sig! You must choose wisely


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2011)

Just throwing my .02 in. Try using a pic of Anakin before he got toasted in lava but after he turned from light to dark. You know the non-mechanical Darth Vader xD

@SaiZo

500x100 max. I will look at creating a sig for you. Anything else you want in it? Specific color scheme?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just throwing my .02 in. Try using a pic of Anakin before he got toasted in lava but after he turned from light to dark. You know the non-mechanical Darth Vader xD
> 
> @Saizo
> 
> 500x100 max. I will look at creating a sig for you. Anything else you want in it? Specific color scheme?



O yes, but. Starwars isn't that scary, if you catch my drift? It doesn't give that sense of power within the sig.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> O yes, but. Starwars isn't that scary, if you catch my drift? It doesn't give that sense of power within the sig.



Oh I understand but he is the most powerful character in the series. I do agree as well. Like i said, just throwing my .02 around


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 25, 2011)

Hows that? :S


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2011)

Could greyscale the anakin pic and make the eyes stand out more by giving them color. If you work with photoshop pm me the psd and I can see about doing some touch-ups.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Could greyscale the anakin pic and make the eyes stand out more by giving them color. If you work with photoshop pm me the psd and I can see about doing some touch-ups.



Yes I do work with PS, how can i send you the PSD?

Via personal email?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd actually like Darth Vader with a green or even blue light being shone onto him for the kinda glow effect (as if the sun was blazing down on him, but not the sun lol).

But thanks for your suggestion... it may be something I would like changed in the future


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Yes I do work with PS, how can i send you the PSD?
> 
> Via personal email?



Archive it ( RAR, ZIP, 7Z) then go to megaupload.com and pm me the download link.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just throwing my .02 in. Try using a pic of Anakin before he got toasted in lava but after he turned from light to dark. You know the non-mechanical Darth Vader xD
> 
> @Saizo
> 
> 500x100 max. I will look at creating a sig for you. Anything else you want in it? Specific color scheme?



Black bakground, if the sword can have a "metalic" look, and perhaps a 'flare' or whatver it is called at the end of the tip. If possible, on the sword two dragons facing the name. I was thinking about the name inside the dragon - but it would look too strange.

Note: I do not want it to look like a shorter sword (Katana or similar) but more like a Nodachi, so if the Ho(the part you hold) is not visible it is ok. The Habaki (sleeve?) can be either same color of sword or gold - your choice. Also sword is slitely bent in the midle.

I do not know if you would need the font to create the name but i can make image of the name and / or link to where to download a good font.

No hurry however i need too rethink design and see if i can get someone too take picture of my sword(it would help i think). I can try and draw a dragon design suitable if i get time and scan it in class.

Oh, and thank you!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2011)

So basically you just want a sword with your name on it in japanese with dragons engraved in the blade on a black background?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 26, 2011)

So, Techtu. We have these, if you like them.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 26, 2011)

You've almost got it 

Can I have Darth Vader with instead of Anakin? and I've now decided (if it's not too much hassle) could I have a blue glow around the x6 logo and possibly make it look more rounded on the edge's?

One more little thing when you put Darth Vader in place could you try make sure there is some glow from the 'light sabre' shining onto him also I'd like the light sabre to have a blue glow instead of green now. again i just want to lighten up the sig, and a nice ambiant glow would be great


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 26, 2011)

Link me to the pic of Darth Vader you wish to put. I also added the blue glow around the logo and writing.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> So basically you just want a sword with your name on it in japanese with dragons engraved in the blade on a black background?



Well.. yes. However, this is what i can't do myself: Make it look like the dragons are a piece of the sword - engraved is the word i think iam trying to find. I have tested, but i just cant figure out "how to" make it look like the real deal.

Example (not the best example): http://www.japanese-kozuka.com/all_...eb_sites/samurai_sword_horimono_engraving.jpg

It is ok if the dragons are tribe looking - OR, a dragon is on top of the sword.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 27, 2011)

Ygpm SaiZo.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's the Darth Vader I would like using, but please tun the red glow to blue please 

EDIT: @1nf3rn0x Could you make the dark smoke or whatever it is a little lighter please, and then use the Darth Vader JrRacinFan has edited.

Also could you try make the AMD x6 logo anymore like my current x6 logo, but keeping the blue glow effect.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been playing around with that image for a little bit. Will continue and see what I can come up with.

Here yah go try this out.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah yes thankyou! My school holidays just ended so I'll be a bit busy! I'll make it by either tonight or tomorrow !  Hopefully


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 28, 2011)

How's something like this?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 28, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> How's something like this?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110428/FOR GUY.jpg
> ...



Very close to the end product my friend  

The third image is the best in my opinion, but could you move darth a little to the right, just like the first image with him in & could you move the AMD x6 logo up a little so its center (from the top & bottom of the sig). Also I notice you seem to having some issue's making the AMD x6 logo glow? is there anything else you could do to try improve this any further?

and besides those few things...it's pretty much spot on 

Thankyou.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 28, 2011)

It will be ready in a day or two.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 1, 2011)

Attachment is below.


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2011)

Great job!! 

Thankyou!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 3, 2011)

Techtu it would be nice if it said sig by 1nf3rn0x so I can get some more jobs!


----------



## Techtu (May 3, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Techtu it would be nice if it said sig by 1nf3rn0x so I can get some more jobs!



Opps, that is something I do, just that this time I forgot to update  ... I'll do that now


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2011)

If you guys wouldn't mind popping in and giving your input here on a system build for graphic design, I would really appreciate it!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2274149#post2274149


----------



## heinzter (May 3, 2011)

Hey I would not mind getting a free sig. I do not have any preference to style.  Just not too cartonny.

Would any of you guys do something to have as my desktop wallpaper?


----------



## heinzter (May 3, 2011)

I have a thought.. what to mention in my sig... 

Intel i7 2600k 4.5ghz
gigabyte hd 6950
16 gb Patriot ram
Benchmarks.. as soon as I have some if they could be added at a later time.

As for background, I am an avid photographer of eagles.


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

Someone should make this TPU logo into a fullsized wallpaper


----------



## heinzter (May 5, 2011)

I would love to have that as wallpaper..


----------



## freaksavior (May 7, 2011)

New request.  

Make ->  http://www.rotiform.com/images/product_photography/forged_monoblock_nue_01b.jpg white
and shop them on my car http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Audi A4/ Please and thank you.


----------



## bokou (May 7, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> New request.
> 
> Make ->  http://www.rotiform.com/images/product_photography/forged_monoblock_nue_01b.jpg white
> and shop them on my car http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Audi A4/ Please and thank you.



not part of this club but I like photoshopping cars and love white one's especially (I'm a little biased b/c mine is too!)

I personally like them in black best but then again I'm biased b/c my Lotus' are black. Attached white and black ones both.

PS - silver/chrome is really hard to make "white" because of all the reflections in it which white wouldn't have. Tried my best and hope it gives you an idea of what it'll look like. Also, added red calipers (duh, of course!)


----------



## freaksavior (May 7, 2011)

bokou said:


> not part of this club but I like photoshopping cars and love white one's especially (I'm a little biased b/c mine is too!)
> 
> I personally like them in black best but then again I'm biased b/c my Lotus' are black. Attached white and black ones both.
> 
> PS - silver/chrome is really hard to make "white" because of all the reflections in it which white wouldn't have. Tried my best and hope it gives you an idea of what it'll look like. Also, added red calipers (duh, of course!)



Thanks man, they don't look to bad.


----------



## freaksavior (May 10, 2011)

Okay, new task.  I suck at ps, I really do wish I had more skills at this.

Something creative for http://freaksavior.com/

Something kind of abstract and crazy. Partially cars and music and whatever else I think of to post.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 21, 2011)

I am currently free to make a sig/ avatar.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 21, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Someone should make this TPU logo into a fullsized wallpaper
> 
> http://img.printfection.com/9/10744030/UwwKD.jpg





heinzter said:


> I would love to have that as wallpaper..


http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/TPU Logo copy.jpg

and i want an avatar. with my user name in it, and a PCB layout(electric purple),
color should be from the pallette in this pic




and





oh and...
thankyou thankyou thankyou!!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 22, 2011)

Deddas dude sorry i completely forgot about my exams for the next two weeks :0. I'll see what i can do but don't expect it to be ready in a hurry! And btw purple pcb layout?? :$


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 22, 2011)

An example of "PCB Layout" would be great. No offense but never heard of such a thing.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 22, 2011)

no probs.even i amhaving my 2nd sem exams!
purple PCB, like a normal PCB is green or black, this one has the board in purple, and the copper part is like electric purple!
last seen in nfs underground, as a unique vinyl.
i make this one...


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 22, 2011)

Do you mean make something out of that like this?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 22, 2011)

Yesh! With the circuit pattern in it as a background!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 22, 2011)

Here, I combined the 2. Let me know what you think.





EDIT:

I didn't like the first one much here's a second one.




Here's a flames representation




Just for kicks, a color warp ....


----------



## grunt_408 (May 23, 2011)

I like the second one JR


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2011)

thank you soooo much! my comp was broke so i couldnt see this before!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> thank you soooo much! my comp was broke so i couldnt see this before!



You are very welcome, sorry i can't get the "PCB" displaying properly.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> You are very welcome, sorry i can't get the "PCB" displaying properly.



is all a good effort! 
ps check my siggy hope you like.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 2, 2011)

Can someomone make "news" out of smoke? Like hookah/tobaco smoke or something like that please. i'll love you forever and ever. Thank you.






Something like this?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2011)

That's going to be the best image you can get. I can alter the colors of it if you wish me to.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 3, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's going to be the best image you can get. I can alter the colors of it if you wish me to.



Are you talking about the picture I had or another post? Quotes ftw


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 4, 2011)

This picture



freaksavior said:


> http://silverstreammedia.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/news1.png



.. I think that's the best you're going to get, mister mister


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 4, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> This picture
> 
> 
> 
> .. I think that's the best you're going to get, mister mister



Okie dokie.  I'll go with that.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jun 5, 2011)

My new steam avatar: Sorry guys, I'm not open for other people yet! My exams start this week!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

heinzter said:


> I have a thought.. what to mention in my sig...
> 
> Intel i7 2600k 4.5ghz
> gigabyte hd 6950
> ...



Sorry I will be honest, I overlooked your request. Do you have any thoughts of using your own personal images for a sig?

EDIT:
Here's what I came up with so far.....


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 24, 2011)

you guys seriously are talented.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok any request's?


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 26, 2011)

I wonder what you guys can do with this, the technovikings logo in my sig, my nickname snuif09 and Battlefield. like for a signature.

I'm cursed for not being creative visually, with music im pretty good though :3


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 26, 2011)

I got a few ideas. If anyone else has something in mind. Please chime in or post a few sigs


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2011)

As always you guys are awesome for taking the time out of your day and making all this awesome stuff for us. 

I have a new request.
Need a logo for http://scott.freaksavior.com
it's videography, photography, poetry, and short stories.
He wants red/black/white. Not sure with a design or any specific direction but throwsomething at me and i'll check with him.
His name -- Scott Ganucheau
so put that in there somewhere please.  

Thanks guys.

If you need/want any of the background or footer images let me know and I can send them to you.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very early stages but if you like where it is going I shall continue on with it.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 29, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Very early stages but if you like where it is going I shall continue on with it.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110629/TPU LOGO'S.jpg



Personally, I like where it's going, i'll send him a message and ask him what he thinks about it. 
Thanks for taking the project Craigleberry, I really appreciate it and your time. 

Hopefully I can let you know today what he thinks.

edit: Already got a reply.  He says he likes it and it looks awesome, so continue away Craigleberry 
edit 2: He would like a mocked up version of Henry Ganucheau since that is his "writing name" 
edit 3: Ok im checkin out the logo. i just realized those r tiny cars. hahaha. i love the concept with the s into the g. idk how u come up with this stuff. im curious as to how it would look maybe a little darker red, sharper symbol things that could be relevant idk what tho (tho i like the fact that it looks like film), and maybe a more graffiti like font to match the background in creative style of the website.

That is what he said.  
Thansk again.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 29, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> I wonder what you guys can do with this, the technovikings logo in my sig, my nickname snuif09 and Battlefield. like for a signature.
> 
> I'm cursed for not being creative visually, with music im pretty good though :3



This is what I was thinking of.....





@Craigleberry

I like it!!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 1, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 1, 2011)

None yet mate. will get some done in a few hours time when I am sitting down to relax


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 1, 2011)

Craigleberry getting into some Graphic designing for fun!
Cool


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah man , I lol'd at your avy Widjaja


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 1, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> None yet mate. will get some done in a few hours time when I am sitting down to relax



No problem.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 5, 2011)

this is my techpowerup wallpaper for my phone


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Yeah man , I lol'd at your avy Widjaja



Any updates man?


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> This is what I was thinking of.....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42756&stc=1&d=1309354114
> 
> ...



DEAR GOD =0

thats beautiful!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi all. I've been trying to do logo's for like years but I've finally bitten the bullet and decided that I'm no good at it  Can I ask you do a little something for me please?
I'd like a logo that says "SECTION19" with the theme of a mental asylum please. Oh, and I'm intending on printing it on a t-shirt in A4 size, portrait so those sort of dimensions please
I like the font that looks like a stamp, like this:





If you could use that kind of font for the SECTION19, that'd be great please 
Thanks in advance


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry I have not done any more work. My daughter has been in Intensive care in Royal Childrens Hospital. She is home now .  Once I get caught up on sleep I will be back in action .


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 27, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Sorry I have not done any more work. My daughter has been in Intensive care in Royal Childrens Hospital. She is home now .  Once I get caught up on sleep I will be back in action .



Sorry to hear that man  Glad she's okay now.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn man, I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks snuif

@ craigleberry
will be in my prayers for an accellerated recovery!


----------



## qubit (Jul 27, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Sorry I have not done any more work. My daughter has been in Intensive care in Royal Childrens Hospital. She is home now .  Once I get caught up on sleep I will be back in action .



Sorry to hear about this, dude.  Of course, put your daughter first and don't you worry about TPU or any other distractions.

Please let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 27, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Sorry I have not done any more work. My daughter has been in Intensive care in Royal Childrens Hospital. She is home now .  Once I get caught up on sleep I will be back in action .



Family first mate.

God to hear your daughter is doing fine again Good to see you're back.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 21, 2011)

bumping since it hasn't been bumped in 3 months :O

photoshop 

These wheels





with this color






onto my car.

Take your pick of the pic out of http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Audi A4/


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 22, 2011)

Here ya go man, this wasn't as easy as it looked haha but this is the best I could do.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2011)

SkyKast said:


> Here ya go man, this wasn't as easy as it looked haha but this is the best I could do.
> 
> View attachment 43688



Thanks for the effort but that looks terrible.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 23, 2011)

aaaanndd this is why i left this forum..bye


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2011)

i thought it looked pretty good


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2011)

SkyKast said:


> aaaanndd this is why i left this forum..bye



dude, don't get mad you did the gold photoshop as far as the wheels perfect but it just doesn't look centered. :/ I really didn't meant to offend you. I appreciate the effort.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow! I looked at that pic 4 or 5 times. I can't find any flaws in the work except the missing lugnuts. Not centered? What you mean? I think it's dead on.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 23, 2011)

i dont get whats wrong with it!'

holly smoley that was photoshopped ?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! I looked at that pic 4 or 5 times. I can't find any flaws in the work except the missing lugnuts. Not centered? What you mean? I think it's dead on.



I guess it's just me. I really didn't mean to offend SkyKast


----------



## SaiZo (Sep 25, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> I guess it's just me. I really didn't mean to offend SkyKast



I think it's the placement of shadows. It looks "dead on" even when I look at it, but when I start to think, it should have more shadows. Otherwise it doesn't even look photoshoped.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I need some help. I'm quite good with Photoshop, but I've completely forgot how to do 1 thing!!

This is what I've got so far:







But, I wish to make the hood look carbon fibre. Something like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How can I get a spot of colour from that car and put it onto the hood of the white skyline? Thankyou


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 4, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> How can I get a spot of colour from that car and put it onto the hood of the white skyline? Thankyou



To get a spot of colour from the dark skyline, you just use the eye dropper tool.
Then you could paint it.
Have yuo tried, Copying and then layering the original picture over the top, changing the colour of the layer to match the carbon fibre colour on the head light lids?
So what you could do is once the layer has been applied, you can erase everything but the bonnet so yu can match up the colours as best as you can.

Only thing left is the carbon fibre pattern on the bonnet which I could see being a REAL pain as the pattern will need to be warped as best a possible to fit the contours of the bonnet.

As for the guy who did the mag jobd.
It was a nice fit, just needed some smart blur or Gaussian Blur to reduce the sharpness and some darkening in some areas for starters.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2011)

In addition to your post, use an overlay with a lasso selection.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 4, 2011)

Still getting nowhere with the hood, bleeding a carbon fibre texture or matte black texture doesn't seem to want to work. ><

I added a few colour corrections, a bg and a intercooler logo. Still a work in progress.








EDIT:

Decided to make the car look like it went through hell and back.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you make the smoke and the decal to the right bottom corner yourself in photo shop?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 4, 2011)

It's a brush from one the many GFX packs I have.

EDIT: Hoods coming along...slowly.. 








EDIT: Transformation almost done

Before:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






After:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still some work to be done  Possibly thinking of making the headlight glow dimly.






Pink lights anyone?


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 4, 2011)

Getting there Infern0x!

Here's a quick edit of a carbon fibre bonnet using a layer, eraser tool, carbon fibre texture, perpsective (I think) and change opacity in short.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 4, 2011)

Seems nice, anyway to still have the air vents showing a bit more?


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 4, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Seems nice, anyway to still have the air vents showing a bit more?



Try using the eraser tool on the vents on the dark layer at low opacity (something like 8) to bring out the vents more with a soft brush.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 4, 2011)

Can you link me to that carbon fibre texture?

I tried this one, doesn't look as good as yours.







EDIT: Here we go.. 







Going to try make light rays through the smoke..


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 4, 2011)

after looking at you guy's work, i am sometimes confused if what i see in front of me was photoshopped or not. BRAVO!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 25, 2011)

Thought I'd show my youtube background I made recently..  Simple and sweet xD


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone up to a little challenge?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> Anyone up to a little challenge?



What yah got?


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 3, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What yah got?



PM'd


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 5, 2012)

Currently open for a bit of work!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Currently open for a bit of work!



May have you take Rule-R's request if you don't mind. Can't find my Photoshop installer.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2012)

Anybody have a suggestion on creating a background image with a map in the background? I want to take my best friend on a trip for her birthday so im going to pick her up and driver her about 1000 miles. Sad thing is I really don't know what else to add besides the plan.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> May have you take Rule-R's request if you don't mind. Can't find my Photoshop installer.



Yeah, with his request, finding an industrial setting..? I can't really find one :S. Could you help me out a bit?
Can he also further explain his request, what I think of is an industrial area with some light trails?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> what I think of is an industrial area with some light trails?



With you on that. And still looking for some scenery for you to work off of.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 5, 2012)

Um?







le this?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2012)

I think those are perfect! Oh and if you don't mind me criticizing, light on light can't cast a shadow. 

Damn caps. I always bump it.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for taking over 1nf3rn0x 
PM'd you as well.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 5, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> Thanks for taking over 1nf3rn0x
> PM'd you as well.



Link me the background you wish to use, would make it much easier 


The cord as in what..?
Something like this 0.o


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2012)

Got no ideas for you Freaksavior. Sorry man.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 5, 2012)

Colour correction..?


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 5, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Colour correction..?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120105/cccccc.jpg



, exactly the setting i was looking for!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 5, 2012)

lol I actually made a request about 6 months back that I completely forgot about!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2352405&postcount=2731

Cheers guys, keep up the good work  Pics above me are crazy looking!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Got no ideas for you Freaksavior. Sorry man.



I think im going to just print out a map on a 4x6 photo sheet and tell her what it is. I wanted to make it snazzy but simple can be best sometimes.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 6, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> , exactly the setting i was looking for!



As for your "glowing ropes", this is the best I can do :S







It's an example of what they would look like, not exactly natural ><


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks good! Could ya entangle 3 of em from the right upper corner to the right lower corner to the left lower corner?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 6, 2012)

@Rule-R: 






You want something similar to what is around/behind the girl here?

@scaminatrix: Sorry, I'm not good at making logos.

@freaksavior: Care to elaborate? A map on the background?


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 6, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> @Rule-R:
> You want something similar to what is around/behind the girl here?



The strands just like 1nf3rn0x's but this position and direction:






Edit: the strands maybe i little more dimmed..


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 6, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> @freaksavior: Care to elaborate? A map on the background?



What I ended up doing is just leaving the map to the destination and wrote text on it. 

So it's not fancy but it'll work for what I want.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 7, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> The strands just like 1nf3rn0x's but this position and direction:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120106/av1.jpg
> 
> Edit: the strands maybe i little more dimmed..







Like this? 0.o


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup, lookin good.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 7, 2012)

hmm can anyone make me a new siggy? My photoshop skills are limited. I dont knw yet how to actually draw stuff in phoyoshop.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2012)

hmmm heres a question for more experience Photo/paintshop users out there.... how do you resize an image to a smaller size where it doesnt look stretched or crushed/squashed?? 

the image has to be 500x100 for instance but clicking 'maintain original print size' would make the dimensions a lot smaller.

Im probably going to look into taking a few free photoshop classes


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 8, 2012)

any compressor that resizes images in groups?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry best I can do really :S


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 10, 2012)

I like this better than an actual three strand rope! Could you make them even less brighter, like a little lighter than the background?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 10, 2012)

?


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 10, 2012)

Yup, looks good.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 17, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120110/ffffffff547.jpg
> ?



Hows the work comming?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2012)

so i've got a laptop now, and no HTPC - someone wanna make me a new sig pic for the laptop, similar to the design of my current one?


A6-3400M APU - 1.4GHz @ 2.5GHz (quad, no turbo)
8GB DDR3 1333Mhz
640GB 5,400 RPM drive (Toshiba)
AMD 6520G APU 512MB (system ram) + AMD 6470 1GB DDR3 'AMD dual graphics'
15.6" 1366x768 screen












i'll leave what specs/image is used up to anyone willing to take on the challenge


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 18, 2012)

Y u no make me signature pic! *reference my signature rage face*


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 18, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> y u no make me signature pic! *reference my signature rage face*



y u no on dirt 3! :d


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 20, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> Hows the work comming?


\

Ah yes terribly sorry, I'm capped! Any other adjustments to the image that you would like?


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 20, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> \
> 
> Ah yes terribly sorry, I'm capped! Any other adjustments to the image that you would like?



Remove the strands from the bottom of the pic, use only on the right side. And place my nickname on the bottom.

As for the avatar, use the middle part (part light, bart beam and part dark) with an "R" barely vissible in the dark part.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 20, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> It's a brush from one the many GFX packs I have.
> 
> EDIT: Hoods coming along...slowly..
> 
> ...





the purple glow from the left and the right is similar, maybe if you change it little bit it would looks perfect, not like copy and paste


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure how you want it. Is that ok? I'll get onto your avatar ASAP.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 22, 2012)

yumm that looks nice
i guess i need to push my PS skill too


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 23, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120120/fordaguy.jpg
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how you want it. Is that ok? I'll get onto your avatar ASAP.
> 
> ...



The first and last pic look awesome! If you could lower the letter hight with 1/4th they will be complete


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?9lkem9oug013xy4

^ both images in there


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 25, 2012)

the avatar is perfect, for the signature i prefer this one:


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?fmty911cbhchz6a

Here it is!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 30, 2012)

Someone make the wheels a nice sexy purple.. please.


----------



## burtram (Jan 31, 2012)

Like this kind of purple?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 31, 2012)

I kind of like it lol. Can you do a darker purple.


----------



## burtram (Jan 31, 2012)

How about this one?






If any changes wanted, I'll get around to it later after I get back from painting the walls at the parents house.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 31, 2012)

omg that's awesome!!! Thanks!


----------



## popswala (Feb 13, 2012)

Could anyone make me a sweet sys spec sig on a pc theme background?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2012)

i need some help with my design for my case side panel im planning to airbrush.

i want to do the asus ROG logo coming out of a tear in the side of the case.

the case will be white


----------



## bluedragon2k9 (Feb 27, 2012)

ive been looking for help all over the internet guys and hope i can find some help here.im trying to find someone that could make me a logo for my cat fishing website would liek it to be a catfish what not you can make it look wicked with your photo shop skills and i need it to say Ohio River Cats somewhere on it can anyone here do this it would be much appreciated and it would end my search for help which is going on  2 days now.I would give a link to your siter art whereever and also give credit for logo design thank you


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 29, 2012)

What would you like done to it?







An idea, only roughly done


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is a wallpaper I made:
Mine




Original


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 13, 2012)

who is still active here?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 13, 2012)

I come around once in a while but I don't work pro bono.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm here but currently going through a pc rebuild/upgrade.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I feel ya... Well I built this website a while ago with Panchoman's and Jr's help when I was really into this and had shitloads of free time. I've probably gotten a total of 20 requests over the 2-3 years lol but if anything that pays comes up I'll send it your way.

www.graphicartistsunited.com

Also, I make about $2 a month with the ads I put up lol so if you visit give one a click 

EDIT: Jr, missed you man, I'll probably be seeing you around here now and then.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> Yeah I feel ya... Well I built this website a while ago with Panchoman's and Jr's help when I was really into this and had shitloads of free time. I've probably gotten a total of 20 requests over the 2-3 years lol but if anything that pays comes up I'll send it your way.
> 
> www.graphicartistsunited.com
> 
> ...



that website loads a black page for me (latest firefox), and then my download manager spazzes out trying to download files.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2012)

Mussels said:


> that website loads a black page for me (latest firefox), and then my download manager spazzes out trying to download files.



Chrome here; no issues.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 14, 2012)

Mussels said:


> that website loads a black page for me (latest firefox), and then my download manager spazzes out trying to download files.



Weird! I just tested it with Chrome, Firefox and IE. Firefox definitely loaded it the slowest but it worked fine. Do you have the latest flash plugin? Its a flash based site.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> Weird! I just tested it with Chrome, Firefox and IE. Firefox definitely loaded it the slowest but it worked fine. Do you have the latest flash plugin? Its a flash based site.



IDM tries to download its flash content as a file.


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2012)

Who would like to make me a a new sig please? Also if not too much of a problem I'd like to be able to use the image (obviously at a different resolution) for my lame Facebook Timeline if it wouldn't be too much trouble? 

So here's what I want, if any of you want to take my request... Logo's: AMD, Nvidia, Arctic Cooling & NZXT, as for the design and placement of logo's I'd like something with an orange/amber colour theme in the form of some sort of soundwave graph or even "visualisations" you'd typically expect with a music player/app.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2012)

I smell what you're cooking, Techtu. Will finish it over the next few days in my free time.


----------



## Techtu (May 17, 2012)

Not trying to rush you or anything Jr, but how is the sig coming along?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2012)

:shadedshu Been stupid busy as of late, and with reinstalling windows 4 times on my rig.....

Haven't had a chance to even start on it yet.


----------



## Techtu (May 17, 2012)

No worries, just thought I'd ask to see where it's at is all


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2012)

How is this?





EDIT:
Take 2




I made the NZXT smaller and the AMD bigger just to match scaling.

Here's a version of the above with a white NZXT


----------



## Techtu (May 17, 2012)

Thanks man!!  

Now would it be too much to ask for the pic in the resolution for the (crappy) Facebook Timeline?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2012)

Facebook Timeline; I need a sample image to get resolutions right and for it to line-up properly.


----------



## Techtu (May 17, 2012)

Facebook cover dimensions are 851px by 315px, sorry I forgot to mention in an earlier post.

By the way the profile picture (not the cover picture) does overlap with the cover picture so the NZXT logo will need to be slightly higher I'm just not sure by how much?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2012)

Don't worry. I will adjust things over the next day or so. Just need a rez to work off of.


----------



## Inioch (May 22, 2012)

Anyone interested in a little website logo work that even pays a little?

I need a logo for a new website I'm building for a friend and could spare some $ for a nice simple logo. PM me if you're interested and we can work out the details.

Edit: You can also say here, that you've got it  Still need this.


----------



## freaksavior (May 24, 2012)

Alright guys I need something done fairly quick. Black jesus in a helicopter. It may sound racist and I promise it is not but it's my brothers birthday and he's obsessed with the two at the moment so we're getting it printed on a cake! So riding a helicopter, flying it, shooting the gun whatever  

Lets do this! PLese!


----------



## SkyKast (May 24, 2012)

Inioch said:


> Anyone interested in a little website logo work that even pays a little?
> 
> I need a logo for a new website I'm building for a friend and could spare some $ for a nice simple logo. PM me if you're interested and we can work out the details.
> 
> Edit: You can also say here, that you've got it  Still need this.



PM'ed



freaksavior said:


> Alright guys I need something done fairly quick. Black jesus in a helicopter. It may sound racist and I promise it is not but it's my brothers birthday and he's obsessed with the two at the moment so we're getting it printed on a cake! So riding a helicopter, flying it, shooting the gun whatever
> 
> Lets do this! PLese!



HAH this is hilarious. Hows this? I tried making him the gunner but there are limited black jesus poses that you can find a picture of on the internet. I think this would work better anyways. 



EDIT: That helicopter right there is one of the most badass piece of machinery every made.


----------



## freaksavior (May 24, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> PM'ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is just freakin awesome!!!!  

Thanks.


----------



## freaksavior (May 25, 2012)

So it's awesome and everything but can we make Jesus a bit darker like a black guy?


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2012)

anyone willing to help replace my sig pic, now that i have a laptop? just after stock laptop pic with specs superimposed


----------



## Widjaja (May 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> anyone willing to help replace my sig pic, now that i have a laptop? just after stock laptop pic with specs superimposed



Sure.
What's the laptop and what are the specs


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Sure.
> What's the laptop and what are the specs



i have a half finished review of it here, IIRC complete specs and stock photos are in there.


heres a decent photo you can edit the screen contents on.







i quite like the neon green on my current one, so something like matrix style text for the specs would be swank.

the OC is 2GHz quad/2.53GHz turbo, with 8GB of ram. only things really different to stock.


----------



## Widjaja (May 25, 2012)

Here's the first working sig.










Need to get rid of the watermark :/
can always send you the sig without the water mark.
Gone with the whole matrix theme.

If you can suggest anything I can edit them in or out.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2012)

hmm not what i meant at all, but still looks cool XD


i meant replace the HP logo on the screen with the specs in the matrix font. the image of the laptop being most of the screen. no need for massive HP logo.

also for some reason my laptop has 750GB hard drive, and i'd prefer the 2.53GHz turbo being mentioned :3


----------



## Widjaja (May 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> hmm not what i meant at all, but still looks cool XD
> 
> 
> i meant replace the HP logo on the screen with the specs in the matrix font. the image of the laptop being most of the screen. no need for massive HP logo.
> ...



Hmm....

Ok so the sig is literally the whole laptop screen?


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Hmm....
> 
> Ok so the sig is literally the whole laptop screen?



think of the laptop screen showing the matrix image we all know - but instead of gibberish, its green awesome looking specs (see the green of my current sig pic). i'll likely have tweaks to make to the specs itself, so dont fret too much about getting that perfect on the first try.


----------



## Avelict (May 25, 2012)

So how do I go about listing myself as an available graphic artist should people want custom sigs/avatars?


----------



## Widjaja (May 25, 2012)

Avelict said:


> So how do I go about listing myself as an available graphic artist should people want custom sigs/avatars?



You can place it in your sig.


----------



## SkyKast (May 26, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> So it's awesome and everything but can we make Jesus a bit darker like a black guy?



How's this?




Mussels said:


> think of the laptop screen showing the matrix image we all know - but instead of gibberish, its green awesome looking specs (see the green of my current sig pic). i'll likely have tweaks to make to the specs itself, so dont fret too much about getting that perfect on the first try.



ahh finally changing it up eh. I might have the PSD and the exact settings for the text I used when making your current sig. When I'm home on my desktop I'll do some digging.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2012)

Avelict said:


> So how do I go about listing myself as an available graphic artist should people want custom sigs/avatars?



Well since the culmination of myself, 1nf3rn0x, & SkyKast are truly the only active members here  to support GAU, you are more than welcome to take requests as you deem fit. Just post up saying which one you want to take on and then go from there. Maybe see how Inioch website logo is coming along? I myself have been too busy as of late to really tackle any requests. Welcome to assist in the thread! 

@Techtu

Might wanna change your sig a bit. 1nf3rn0x didnt make it


----------



## freaksavior (May 26, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> How's this?
> View attachment 47267
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect sir. It's perfect.

I printed it out on the cake.


----------



## SkyKast (May 27, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> It's perfect sir. It's perfect.
> 
> I printed it out on the cake.
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/b4cc0ac7.jpg



wow thats awesome!! glad i could help.

just curious how you did that haha.


----------



## freaksavior (May 27, 2012)

took it to a bakery


----------



## freaksavior (May 28, 2012)

Another request for you guys.

Something to do with zelda (was thinking a pixelated heart 1/4 full) . Something to do with cars (classics and moderns ( I drive an audi, might be buying a 73 super beetle soon) ) something to do with technology (like circuit traces or cpu's hard drives, cases etc) and something just geeky/nerdy/fun. 

nothing specific in mind but i'm really ramping up my ideas for a tattoo so it's gotta be a absolute love it kind of thing. No rush but have fun with it.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166748

Interested in aquiring a logo for my robot project. Willing to compensate an artist if they are willing to come up with something from scratch...


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 28, 2012)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166748
> 
> Interested in aquiring a logo for my robot project. Willing to compensate an artist if they are willing to come up with something from scratch...




Let me know when the final product is done. Once i see it I will then let my creativity run. 

EDIT:

I will try and not let my mad poetry get to me. LOL I crack myself up, I'm a dork.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Hmm....
> 
> Ok so the sig is literally the whole laptop screen?





SkyKast said:


> How's this?
> View attachment 47267
> 
> 
> ...



any updates, widj? and sky, that might help widj out (unless you want to hijack the job )


----------



## Widjaja (May 28, 2012)

Mussels said:


> any updates, widj? and sky, that might help widj out (unless you want to hijack the job )



No updates yet, I was wondering if sky was going to have a crack at it since he has the exact font you are looking to put on the sig.


----------



## SkyKast (May 28, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> Another request for you guys.
> 
> Something to do with zelda (was thinking a pixelated heart 1/4 full) . Something to do with cars (classics and moderns ( I drive an audi, might be buying a 73 super beetle soon) ) something to do with technology (like circuit traces or cpu's hard drives, cases etc) and something just geeky/nerdy/fun.
> 
> nothing specific in mind but i'm really ramping up my ideas for a tattoo so it's gotta be a absolute love it kind of thing. No rush but have fun with it.



I'll try and whip something up, have a couple things on my plate though so it might be better if someone else could do this since it will be a few days before i can get to it. 



Mussels said:


> any updates, widj? and sky, that might help widj out (unless you want to hijack the job )



yes, I found the old PSD with the text settings.



Widjaja said:


> No updates yet, I was wondering if sky was going to have a crack at it since he has the exact font you are looking to put on the sig.



so would you like me to send them to you or would you like me to just work on it and you could work on freaksavior's new job? up to you.


----------



## freaksavior (May 28, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> I'll try and whip something up, have a couple things on my plate though so it might be better if someone else could do this since it will be a few days before i can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys! No rush on it, just finally getting around to getting something designed.


----------



## Widjaja (May 29, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> I'll try and whip something up, have a couple things on my plate though so it might be better if someone else could do this since it will be a few days before i can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure send me the link, but it doesn't mean we can't both work on the same projects to see what kind of results each of us get.
We can even get ideas of each other.

More to choose from for the people requesting.

Either way I'll give freaksaviors's request ago as well and see what I can come up with.

I've just been a bit lazy as I am also doing some voice acting for a mod atm.


----------



## Widjaja (May 29, 2012)

Freaksavior what size do you need the Pixel heart?

My mind has no inspiration for the other two you mentioned.


----------



## freaksavior (May 29, 2012)

Well I was thinking about doing a most of my shoulder blade area and a little on my shoulder so not massive where it is an eye sore but enough to where it could be noticed


----------



## SkyKast (May 29, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Sure send me the link, but it doesn't mean we can't both work on the same projects to see what kind of results each of us get.
> We can even get ideas of each other.
> 
> More to choose from for the people requesting.
> ...



you bet.

http://www.filedropper.com/musselssig


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2012)

@freaksavor

You're going to have to bring the idea to the actual tattoo artist. See if he/she wants flash done prior to look at.


----------



## SkyKast (May 29, 2012)

So here's what I've been working on.

As I remember you're very good with constructive criticism, so have at it!

Same sig, different laptop screen contents:


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 29, 2012)

I like the top one.


----------



## SkyKast (May 31, 2012)

@ Mussels

any feedback? change some colors? start over? let me know.


@ Inioch 

I think this came out well just let me know about colors.


----------



## Widjaja (May 31, 2012)

@freaksavior
I didn't know it was planned as a tattoo although i did see you mention something about a tattoo.
So it will need the black border.
Just need to figure out how pixelated to make it.

@Skykast
I think they all look great, but maybe make the system specs more obvious.
Either way, good idea with adding the system specs into the 'data stream'.

I think you have the reigns on Mussel's Sig there.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 31, 2012)

anyone here to hlep me?
its a short thing.

i need " Kustom PC Mawds" written on a carbon fiber background in light blue.

in these fonts...

http://www.dafont.com/dymaxion-script.font

http://www.dafont.com/top-speed.font?text=Kustom+PC+Mawds

http://www.dafont.com/remarcle.font?text=Kustom+PC+Mawds


thanks!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2012)

How big? What res?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 31, 2012)

851 pixels wide and 315 pixels tall

oh and it will be nice to have shadows under the fonts as well, if its possible.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2012)

I hope you like these. I forgot to save the PSD.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 31, 2012)

THanks. but one prob. let me give you the shade of blue i want...


so sorry to have wasted your work!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 31, 2012)

but i must admit!
those look jizz in my pants worthy!


----------



## SkyKast (May 31, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> @Skykast
> I think they all look great, but maybe make the system specs more obvious.
> Either way, good idea with adding the system specs into the 'data stream'.
> 
> I think you have the reigns on Mussel's Sig there.



Thanks! Yeah I was thinking the same and tried a bunch of different things to make it stand out more but maybe I should just burn the background some more.

Did you have any work or ideas? We could combine efforts. If not, no problemo, I don't mind finishing it up.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> but i must admit!
> those look jizz in my pants worthy!



I'll rework them in a bit, unless they are ok for you. It's my fault I should had asked what shade.


----------



## freaksavior (May 31, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> @freaksavior
> I didn't know it was planned as a tattoo although i did see you mention something about a tattoo.
> So it will need the black border.
> Just need to figure out how pixelated to make it.
> ...



Yes sir, it will be. Thinking 1/4 of my upper arm (so 1/4 sleeve) rolling onto my back for a small portion. If possible, through the geniuse ideas of your photoshopping skills (no sarcasm) incorperate half life logo and something from Aquateen hunger force. I want it busy but not so busy where you're like wtf is happening here, but where you can make it out fairly easy.

I was also thinking http://images.wikia.com/zelda/images/8/82/Demise.png in there somewhere  

too many ideas, i'll let you do your work.


----------



## SkyKast (May 31, 2012)

@ Inioch 

BLUE:




RED:


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> So here's what I've been working on.
> 
> As I remember you're very good with constructive criticism, so have at it!
> 
> ...




entirely different to what i was looking for, actually XD


i meant having the image of the laptop, with the text showing as 'on screen' - with the text being the system specs


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

Matrix "falling" on screen with that "typeface" showing your specs?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Matrix "falling" on screen with that "typeface" showing your specs?



it was more about the font, than the actual matrix 'effect' with the vertical text scrolling.


i want the primary part of the image to be the laptop itself, like the stock photo i showed - with the text inside the monitor screen.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll rework them in a bit, unless they are ok for you. It's my fault I should had asked what shade.



just do the remarcle and top speed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

What about this DDD? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could blur the carbon fiber some





Or maybe even this?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 1, 2012)

Blurring looks nice! but the outlined blue doesnt match it as well as the filled letters would!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 1, 2012)

Omg purrfectttt!!! :3


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 1, 2012)

Mussels said:


> entirely different to what i was looking for, actually XD
> 
> 
> i meant having the image of the laptop, with the text showing as 'on screen' - with the text being the system specs



tried that, the laptop screen only takes upo 100 of the 500 pixel width so i got creative haha

it covers such a small portion of the sig...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3pqoco

Also I made a little extra for you that i thought looked pretty nifty....


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> tried that, the laptop screen only takes upo 100 of the 500 pixel width so i got creative haha
> 
> it covers such a small portion of the sig...



Hmmm, well you can get creative. just remember that i prefer simple, over fancy. i want the focus to be OOOH LAPTOP


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://www.sendspace.com/file/3pqoco
> 
> Also I made a little extra for you that i thought looked pretty nifty....
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47317&stc=1&d=1338532249








thnx1


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

Yw triple D. Enjoy!


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> Hmmm, well you can get creative. just remember that i prefer simple, over fancy. i want the focus to be OOOH LAPTOP



you got it! I'm keeping this design for my own actually haha.

give me a couple days and I'll have a new design for ya


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> you got it! I'm keeping this design for my own actually haha.
> 
> give me a couple days and I'll have a new design for ya



when you get around to it, dont fret about the text so much since i'll definitely want to tweak it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yw triple D. Enjoy!



used it!
http://www.facebook.com/kustompcmawds


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> used it!
> http://www.facebook.com/kustompcmawds



And thank you for letting me know the fb timeline res.  THATS RIGHT GUYS! FB TIMELINE TITLE GRAPHICS CAN BE DONE NOW!

@Techtu


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2012)

lol, send me a req on FB


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone should make an awesome TPU cover PIC for facebook!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> lol, send me a req on FB



Yeah? Request? What you mean request?



de.das.dude said:


> Someone should make an awesome TPU cover PIC for facebook!



Think I might work on that. But not right now.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2012)

friend request. anyways found you


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> friend request. anyways found you



Yeah sorry. Still waking up, haven't had the morning cup of jo.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 4, 2012)

Any progress on mine?


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 12, 2012)

I upgraded my rig after 4 years. My Signature is old. Could someone make a new one with the same Tt backround since I kept the PSU. I would be very grateful.

What I would like to have is:
i5 instead of Core 2 Quad
Noctua instead of Swiftech
ASRock instead of Lanparty
Samsung instead of Reaper HPC CL3
A better Antec logo - old on look blurry
GTX560TI or ASUS GTX560TI instead of GTX460
and maybe you find something that tell that I have a 40" Full HD 3D LED LCD instead of Full HD 1080p


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2012)

did my sig ever get updated?


may not have seen it due to email outage


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

@Laurijan

Might be a tough one if you wish to keep the same background.....

@Mussels

Havent talked to Skykast lately and havent seen any updates.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Laurijan
> 
> Might be a tough one if you wish to keep the same background.....
> 
> ...



Same backround is not a must.


----------



## SkyKast (Jun 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> did my sig ever get updated?
> 
> may not have seen it due to email outage



Sorry man, I'll get to it ASAP but I've got a lot going on right now.


----------



## gopal (Jul 12, 2012)

I am joining the Group!
Specialties
Merging photos and photoshop!
and image transformer!

My works 
See attachments
1) avatar made for ChaoticAtmosphere


2)My avatar and my Singnature pic!
I can do better then that if you guys give me plugins to add effect because i don't know where to get them
IS this enough to join the group!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

I can do some work, just re-installed CS5.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I upgraded my rig after 4 years. My Signature is old. Could someone make a new one with the same Tt backround since I kept the PSU. I would be very grateful.
> 
> What I would like to have is:
> i5 instead of Core 2 Quad
> ...





Laurijan said:


> Same backround is not a must.



How in the heck did I forget about this?! Mind is starting to go. 
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x278/jrracinfan/Laurijan1.jpg


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I upgraded my rig after 4 years. My Signature is old. Could someone make a new one with the same Tt backround since I kept the PSU. I would be very grateful.
> 
> What I would like to have is:
> i5 instead of Core 2 Quad
> ...




These are the logos, I'm trying to find the 40 3d led one. I will get to it. How do you want it to be done? What bg, what colours? Dark? You want me to make it look menacing?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2012)

Check out what I did above, 1nf3rn0x.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Check out what I did above, 1nf3rn0x.



That looks quite good actually. I'm going for a more "mean" look.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

@1nf3rn0x
JrRacinFan sig pic is better then yours

In your pic i can only read GTX 56 of the GTX 560 Ti


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

gopal said:


> @1nf3rn0x
> JrRacinFan sig pic is better then yours
> 
> In your pic i can only read GTX 56 of the GTX 560 Ti




I've worked on it for five minutes. Do you want me to continue or not.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Well you should increase the brightness or levels


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

well i will mine within 15 mins


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

Progress...

And more.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

How about this?
edit1:Sorry for the Antec logo.
Wait for the bigger version
uploading it

edit2: uploaded


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

gopal said:


> View attachment 47803
> 
> How about this?
> edit1:Sorry for the Antec logo.
> ...




Umm.

Mines nowhere near completed.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

how about mine?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

gopal said:


> how about mine?



It's decent..

Needs better res images and it should be 500x100.

And its Noctua not Noctura


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> It's decent..
> 
> Needs better res images and it should be 500x100.
> 
> And its Noctua not Noctura



Thanks!

Well this was my first time.
Was it good for a first timer?
Well i cannot edit it anymore i flattened it
i will take that as tips


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

gopal said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well this was my first time.
> Was it good for a first timer?
> Well i cannot edit it anymore i flattened it



For a first time yeah, not too bad!  

Just keep up practice and you should get way better 

This my last attempt at doing myself a wallpaper.


----------



## NHKS (Jul 14, 2012)

@1nf3rn0x : Very nice effort! I like detailing u have done to the Intel & Noctua logos.. and the highlight for the AsRock.. background brushed effect nice too.. however.. i think u should maintain the dual-tone (black & red) theme for the Samsung, 3D logos as well(& the 'gritty' detailing).. perhaps add a nvidia logo as well, like this one? & how about latest Intel 'core i5 ' logo?

@gopal : Impressive first effort.. u should use better resolution logos for better effect & try to stick with 'official' text styles (GTX 560Ti & Noctua for ex).. just a suggestion, 1080p might not be necessary as HD means that.. u could use that space for samsung logo.. also, u too could include an nvidia logo.. but overall a nice effort for first time try.. keep refining it as u please and u can only get better once u start

u both are in the 'Graphic Artists United' team yet?


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Well it takes time for me when i made my sig pic it took me 2-3 hrs to make a perfect one and now i had only 30-40 mins,
Well lets see what Laurijan says?


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Well what did you guys use to do it?
I use PS CS and PS Elements 9


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

NHKS said:


> @1nf3rn0x : Very nice effort! I like detailing u have done to the Intel & Noctua logos.. and the highlight for the AsRock.. background brushed effect nice too.. however.. i think u should maintain the dual-tone (black & red) theme for the Samsung, 3D logos as well(& the 'gritty' detailing).. perhaps add a nvidia logo as well, like this one? & how about latest Intel 'core i5 ' logo?
> 
> u both are in the 'Graphic Artists United' team yet?



Thankyou very much 

I'm going off what the OP requested so once he's active he can tell me what he likes and doesn't 

Yeah I'm still not done, I'm adding some custom brushes and other things 

And yes I'm in the team


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Well i am in the team also


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey my post counter is not working since 3-4 it is sticked to 250


----------



## NHKS (Jul 14, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> ...
> I'm going off what the OP requested so once he's active he can tell me what he likes and doesn't
> 
> Yeah I'm still not done, I'm adding some custom brushes and other things
> ...





gopal said:


> Well i am in the team also




good to know!.. well, I shall request u guys when i need something of this sort..


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Well i am making another one and this time i will fix all my mistakes done in version 1


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

Progress.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Hay how did you get those shiney lights on asrock logo and red line on i5 logo is this because of a plugin if it then can in have the plugin too i have no plugin


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

gopal said:


> Hay how did you get those shiney lights on asrock logo and red line on i5 logo is this because of a plugin if it then can in have the plugin too i have no plugin



Search youtube for "GFX Packs". In these you find all helpful tools to enhance what you can do with Photoshop.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

With or without eyes...


----------



## NHKS (Jul 14, 2012)

without


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

the lower one looks better


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 14, 2012)

I am off to bed *Laurijan* please say which you like better and what other things you want me to do.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

How about this!?

There is a mix of asus and GTX 560 ti logo because i didn't able to find it!


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello does any one like mine?


----------



## bobodori (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi ,guys and girls.New to the forum,but TPU reader since 2008.I would like to contribute with something,hope you like it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry guys. Don't like any of them EXCEPT ^^ his


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 15, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry guys. Don't like any of them EXCEPT ^^ his



Naww  XD, now we just gotta wait for larijan to choose his desired one.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 15, 2012)

Thx 1inf3r0x, gopal and bobodori for the work to make me a sig! 

I choosed bobodori´s blue model


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 15, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Thx 1inf3r0x, gopal and bobodori for the work to make me a sig!
> 
> I choosed bobodori´s blue model



 looks good 

If by chance you want to switch around here is without the watermark. 






Open for any more work. This is the last night before I go back to school and become drowned in work so be quick.


----------



## bobodori (Jul 15, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Thx 1inf3r0x, gopal and bobodori for the work to make me a sig!
> 
> I choosed bobodori´s blue model



You're welcome


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess mine was the wrost isn't it?
Well what did you guys use to share pic i use TPU but it leaves a watermark so i use imageshack.us but it can only upload 100pic is there any site free and does not leaves a watermark?


----------



## bobodori (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> I guess mine was the wrost isn't it?
> Well what did you guys use to share pic i use TPU but it leaves a watermark so i use imageshack.us but it can only upload 100pic is there any site free and does not leaves a watermark?



Try TinyPic.It is free and i think that there are no upload limits.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> *I guess mine was the wrost isn't it?*
> Well what did you guys use to share pic i use TPU but it leaves a watermark so i use imageshack.us but it can only upload 100pic is there any site free and does not leaves a watermark?



You're still learning, don't be too harsh on yourself !


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah i am still learning but i think i am pretty good for my age


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> Yeah i am still learning but i think i am pretty good for my age



Mind me asking how old you are?


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

13!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> 13!




Keep at the work, you can only get better


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Well i am a photo artist who do finishing to photos so it wil take time for me to adjust in Graphics Artist


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> Well i am a photo artist who do finishing to photos so it wil take time for me to adjust in Graphics Artist



At 13 you already have a job?


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

No not a job my father have a shop so i helps him do it
I have mastered Clone Tool, Patch Tool and Smuge Tool


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Well in my area my father's shop is the only shop for portraits 
or you can say only shop to get portraits in 1-1.3 km radius


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Want to know what is the weirdest thing in Bihar(state of India) if you go to a computer shop they are selling Dual Core now and people buying and in some stores if you ask "I" series Processor they answer you "what i series?" 
So only a few shop know about i series existence and have i series CPU


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> Want to know what is the weirdest thing in Bihar(state of India) if you go to a computer shop they are selling Dual Core now and people buying and in some stores if you ask "I" series Processor they answer you "what i series?"
> So only a few shop know about i series existence and have i series CPU



Wow, i never new India had it like that.. I know that there not well off, but I thought that atleast good hardware would be overpriced but to have never heard of it! Wow


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Wow, i never new India had it like that.. I know that there not well off, but I thought that atleast good hardware would be overpriced but to have never heard of it! Wow



Thats my father going to delhi[Capital of India(in a few months)] to buy stuff for my new pc


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Guys, I need a Clan Logo and Saying for an ArmA II clan. A few weeks ago I came up with Tech Force Recon but i dont know if that seems dumb or not. Either way, i need a logo and saying (like Born to ride or loved by few, hated by many, feared by all) that I can use for the Squad URL ingame. The logo would show up on any vehicle we used and under our profiles.

I am not good with photoshop or anything.

To create a logo for the use with "squad.xml" you'll need:

a bitmap manipulating software (aka "Paintprogram") which is able to handle bitmaps in TGA or JPG format.
Download Texview or the PAA-Plugin for the use with Photoshop


For a logo without transparency you can use an ordinary JPG without further treatment. To get transparency you'll have to convert a TGA to PAA format. Its always recommended to use PAA and to avoid alpha blending.
Create the TGA

In this tutorial we'll use GIMP - a open source tool - to create our sample-logo.

Important note: All logos must a have resolution of 2^x / 2^y (e.g. 16 / 16, 32 / 32, 64 / 64, 256 /256)
Convert TGA to PAA


Example of a good one:

http://members.upc.nl/l.suiveer/xtra.xml


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

well it will be tommorow right now i am going to bed in a few sec


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 16, 2012)

@Gopal
Nah don't take what I said so harsh. I'm just VERY VERY picky.


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Gopal
> Nah don't take what I said so harsh. I'm just VERY VERY picky.



What!?
I am not harsh!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> What!?
> I am not harsh!



He's saying don't take what he said so seriously. XD he's not calling you harsh hahaha


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

I am not talking anything seriously


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 9, 2012)

Original:








Mine:






It was a quick job also !
I cbf since the image was too low res to correctly mark the other side mirror


----------



## gopal (Sep 10, 2012)

nice job buddy
well i am sick so i will be not here also it means i cannot use photoshop.
I AM ON MY MOBILE RIGHT NOW.
I HATE maleria


----------



## popswala (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone with exp and tips on using corel photoshop x4? I like getting pics of pc stuff and basically just putting them to a white background to fit my res. What i'd like to do is find some decent backgrounds and put the image on top.

How do I go about getting rid of that wierd outline of the pic going on top of the background? Also when I stack picks side by side with them over lapping a lil and that line is there also. I can provide pics so you know what I'm talking about better if you like.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 30, 2012)

New hardware means new sig  

... Please?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Wow, i never new India had it like that.. I know that there not well off, but I thought that atleast good hardware would be overpriced but to have never heard of it! Wow



yeahh,, its only that particular state. Bihar is pretty backward. lol.
we in calcutta have all the stuff around the same time you guys get new stuff. add a week for shipping. lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> Thats my father going to delhi[Capital of India(in a few months)] to buy stuff for my new pc



i thought you were gonna ship them from here. but i guess shipping doesnt matter since he will be going there himself. i hope he will come by air. train folk dont handle luggage very well.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll join


----------



## Techtu (Nov 13, 2012)

All artist's busy?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2012)

i am a noob. i made this for myself


----------



## Techtu (Nov 13, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i am a noob. i made this for myself
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gXgsO.jpg



Think you could do a sig similar to my current sig? I'd like the same style (or as close as) just with different logo's in place as I have a lot of new hardware.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2012)

i dont know 
 will give it a try after my sems are through,.


----------



## gopal (Nov 13, 2012)

Techtu said:


> All artist's busy?


no



de.das.dude said:


> i am a noob. i made this for myself
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gXgsO.jpg



You are a noob  Try adding some Graphics.....
that looks VERY PLAIN......also the Background image is not good, it is blur.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2012)

i blurred it on purpose. and what do you mean graphics XD


----------



## Techtu (Nov 14, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i dont know
> will give it a try after my sems are through,.



Well the logo's I'd like is NZXT, Corsair H80, Crucial and AMD. one in each corner should be fine but I'd like them to be equal distance and size from one another.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 30, 2012)

i want to replace my face in some another picture..can anyone do that for me?
i'll email u my snap as well as snap in which i want my face..
thx..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2012)

What color you want Techtu?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys, kinda workin on a halo clan site. Would anybody mind making me two images?

One for the main picture like whats listed and one smaller width but long length for a cable preferable with the unsc sniper in there. 

Colors will remain red, black, and blue. 
Site is currently: 
http://freaksavior.com/techsupport


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope you guys like it


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone need anything? I've got tonight free.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes please I'd like my sig updating - same theme as before just different logos I'd like NZXT AMD & Asus if that's ok thank you.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Well the logo's I'd like is NZXT, Corsair H80, Crucial and AMD. one in each corner should be fine but I'd like them to be equal distance and size from one another.





JrRacinFan said:


> What color you want Techtu?





Techtu said:


> Yes please I'd like my sig updating - same theme as before just different logos I'd like NZXT AMD & Asus if that's ok thank you.



Guess you never saw my previous reply ..... :/  Either way, I don't want to do it now.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry it just didn't click. Not sure If you like it, but I know I'm personally not happy with it 





I will do another one when I have time.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Sorry it just didn't click. Not sure If you like it, but I know I'm personally not happy with it
> http://i50.tinypic.com/145r37.jpg
> 
> I will do another one when I have time.



I like it. Want to do one that like that for me? Still red and black if you don't mind .....


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 5, 2013)

JrRacinFan said:


> I like it. Want to do one that like that for me? Still red and black if you don't mind .....



I guess so. What do you want?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I hope you guys like it
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/5bws2q.jpg



Very nice


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 18, 2013)

Had nowhere to share it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 18, 2013)

can you make me a new logo for my KustomPC MAWDS?

this time i want the colors to be in yellow and black and a little bit of red.
kinda like bio hazard symbol. post apocalyptic style!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently became a clan leader when a gaming clan sprung up around me...... not sure how, it just did and they voted me leader. 

Anyways, The clan name is Real Men Stare At Goats. 

We need a cool military style logo for us since we play ArmA II and would also use it ingame with the squad URL which would make it so that when we get in vehicles it would show on the sides like a unit emblem. It would also show up as a unit patch on some uniforms. 

I would do it but I am NOT a graphic artist. I figure it should have something to do with goats and guns but........i'm not that creative.  I'm not sure where we got the name for the clan but I know we were either drunk or tripping or both when we did it. When you look at the acronym for it: RMSAG, it can sound like : Real Men SAG. ^_^

Would someone please help us with the Unit Emblem? 

I really Like The TPU one that was made for BF3. It looks sweet on stuff.


----------

